# March 29, 2011 Bump Buddies!!! 6 Boys, 1 and only Girl



## S_a_m_m_y

Just got my pregnancy confirmed by my doctor yesterday via blood work. I am looking for a bump buddy to chat with and compare progression of the pregnancies....anyone want to buddy up with me I live in USA-EST so would like some one who would be on same hours etc.

*OUR MILESTONES:*

*BlessedMomma-Due March 08, 2011*~ *ITS A BOY!*
*1. Positive HPT~ June 26, 2010
2. HCG levels Doubling ~ Quantitative Beta's July 06, 2010-1,529, July 09, 2010-3,380, July 15, 2010-12,123
3. Heart beat on Ultrasound- July 20, 2010-132 bpm, August 03, 2010-183 bpm
4. Hearing heart beat via doppler ~August 23/2010
5. Passing week if you Miscarried ~ NA
6. Completion of First Tri ~August 31, 2010-13weeks
7. Normal Prenatal Screening Test ~September 15, 2010
8. Normal Mid Pregnancy Ultrasound~ ITS A BOY!
9. Feeling Baby Move ~October 09, 2010
10. Point of Viability ~November 16, 2010
11. Completion of Second Tri ~December 06, 2010- End if 26 weeks
12. 37 Weeks ~ February 15, 2011
13. Labour and Delivery*

*Braijackava- Due March 22, 2011 ~IT'S A BOY*
*1. Positive HPT*~*July 07, 2010*
*2. HCG levels Doubling* ~*N/A*
*3. Heart beat on Ultrasound* ~*August 24, 2010*
*4. Hearing heart beat via doppler* 
*5. Passing week if you Miscarried* ~*August 10, 2010*
*6. Completion of First Tri* ~ *September 21, 2010*
*7. Normal Prenatal Screening Test*
*8. Normal Mid Pregnancy Ultrasound*
*9. Feeling Baby Move*
*10. Point of Viability*
*11. Completion of Second Tri*
*12. 37 Weeks*
*13. Labour and Delivery *


*Embo78-Due August 14, 2011* ~ *Predicting Team Blue*
*1. Positive HPT*~ :bfp: December 01, 2010 :bfp:
*2. HCG levels Doubling*~ December 18, 2010
*3. Heart beat on Ultrasound*~ December 29, 2010
Embo we are all super excited to have you BACK!!!
:dust: Lots of Sticky Baby Dust :dust:


*Alexp-Due March 26, 2011* ~*IT'S A BOY*
*1. Positive HPT*
*2. HCG levels Doubling*
*3. Heart beat on Ultrasound*
*4. Hearing heart beat via doppler* ~ *September 07, 2010*
*5. Passing week if you Miscarried*
*6. Completion of First Tri*
*7. Normal Prenatal Screening Test*
*8. Normal Mid Pregnancy Ultrasound*
*9. Feeling Baby Move*
*10. Point of Viability*
*11. Completion of Second Tri*
*12. 37 Weeks*
*13. Labour and Delivery *


*BabySeal-Due March 27, 2011* *ITS A BOY!!!!*
*1. Positive HPT*~ *July 13, 2010*
*2. Heart beat on Ultrasound*~ *August 2, 2010*
*3. Hearing heart beat via doppler*~ *August 27, 2010*
*4. Completion of First Tri* *~September 26, 2010-14weeks*
*5. Normal Prenatal Screening Test*
*6. Normal Mid Pregnancy Ultrasound*
*7. Feeling Baby Move*
*8. Point of Viability*
*9. Completion of Second Tri*
*10. 37 Weeks*
*11. Labour and Delivery*


:angel: *Yogii77-Due March 29, 2011* *Team Blue  *
*1. Positive HPT*~ *July 15, 2010*
*2. HCG levels Doubling*~ *July 16, 2010*
Yogii, all from our thread are heartbroken for your loss, we are thinking of you and hoping your doing well.


*Sammy-Due March 29, 2011*~ *IT'S A BOY*
*1. Positive HPT*~ *July 21, 2010*
*2. HCG levels Doubling*~ *July 28, 2010 + Qualitative,* *Beta July 30~6300 August 2~9800*
*3. Heart beat on Ultrasound*~ *August 09, 2010 HB 103/min*
*4. Hearing heart beat via doppler*~ *September 14, 2010 HB 164/min*
*5. Completion of First Tri* *YAY September 28, 2010-14 weeks*
*6. Normal Prenatal Screening Test* *First Tri Screen Came Back Normal~09/27/10*
*7. Normal Mid Pregnancy Ultrasound* *~November 18, 2010*
*8. Feeling Baby Move* *~16 weeks + 3 days*
*9. Point of Viability* ~*December 21, 2010-26 weeks*
*10. Completion of Second Tri* *~December 28, 2010-27 weeks*
*11. 37 Weeks* *~March 08, 2011*
*12. Labour and Delivery*


*BellaBlu-Due March 29, 2011*~ *IT'S A BOY*
*1. Positive HPT*~*July 24, 2010*
*2. HCG levels Doubling*~*July 26, 2010*
*3. Heart beat on Ultrasound* *~August 24, 2010*
*4. Hearing heart beat via doppler* *~October 05, 2010*
*5. Passing week if you Miscarried* *~ NA*
*6. Completion of First Tri* *~YaY!!! September 22, 2010-13weeks*
*7. Normal Prenatal Screening Test*
*8. Normal Mid Pregnancy Ultrasound*
*9. Feeling Baby Move*
*10. Point of Viability*
*11. Completion of Second Tri*
*12. 37 Weeks*
*13. Labour and Delivery*


*MissFox-Due April 07, 2011* *IT'S A GIRL*
*1. Positive HPT*~ *July 28, 2010*
*2 Heart beat on Ultrasound* *September 1, 2010, HB 176/min*
*3. Hearing heart beat via doppler* *~October 05, 2010*
*4. Passing week if you Miscarried* *~NA*
*5. Completion of First Tri* *~September 30, 2010-13 weeks*
*6. Normal Prenatal Screening Test* *~September 30, 2010*
*7. Normal Mid Pregnancy Ultrasound*
*8. Feeling Baby Move* *~17 weeks + 2 Days*
*9. Point of Viability* ~ *December 30, 2010*
*10. Completion of Second Tri* ~ *January 06, 2011*
*11. 37 Weeks* ~ March 17, 2011
*12. Labour and Delivery*


----------



## MissFox

Hey Sammy- I'm in California- haven't gone to the Dr. yet but I'm trying to get in on Monday- have an appointment for Thursday. I got my BFP yesterday, have taken 3 so far- and they're definitely getting darker. 
I'll be due April 7th.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thats awesome Congrats on your BFP! Never gets old seeing the lines on the hpt huh...lol so do you have any symptoms?


----------



## MissFox

I have been having a hard time with my hormones since I quit birth control- but most of that was GONE this month. My boobs are a little sore if i push on them, I'm peeing ALL THE TIME - but I'm thursty all the time too. I got a cold 4 or 5 days befoer AF was due but wasn't sick- just runny nose and snot faced! (Noticed lots of CM too!) I've been nauseas for 3 months on and off (BC) as well as crampy, but the cramps aren't so bad today.

What about you?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Like the name I just realized we have the same name...lol I felt like I was getting a cold also about two days before af was due a bit crampy but not too bad but I have been dealing with nausea the last couple of days as a matter of fact I am not feeling so great now :sick:


----------



## alynn6758

Hey Sammy you're a couple days ahead of me, and I'm on the East Coast as well, not too far south of ya actually! :) I'm not having many symptoms yet. I mild crampy feeling once in a while. I had IB for the first time about 4 days after I got my BFP! It was scary cuz I never had it with the previous two babies. but it cleared up so I'm more relaxed now. I'm not that tired yet. :) I'm having more CM of course, that's normal I believe. I am ordering a fetal doppler tomorrow! I know I can't use it for about 4 or 5 more weeks, but I still want to get it here waiting and ready! :) How are you doing girl?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

feeling sick today just that sour taste...yuk! I saw that you were getting a fetal doppler now you got me wanting one...for some reason I thought they would cost more, I am going to talk DH into getting one I now he would love it!


----------



## MissFox

Yea- I saw we had the same name haha. The nausea is SO BAD sometimes! I got light headed this morning- but my dog ran away and it was stressing me out because I heard dogs fighting over at the neighbors (probably a mile + away through the woods)
Hi alynn!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

some of the other threads are so large I feel you can just get lost in and not to accepted


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am thinking of starting a bump journal are any of you ladies going to do one too?


----------



## MissFox

I've noticed that lots of people get lost in the larger threads. 

The fetal doppler sounds like it could be great.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yeah when in doubt just pull it out.... :rofl:


----------



## stephwiggy

can i join too ?? altho i will be csectioned early


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sure when is your due date?


----------



## stephwiggy

30th march atm tbc by scan at approx 9 weeks will prob be having c-section at 38 weeks


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Alynn have you scheduled your first appointment yet?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

stephwiggy said:


> 30th march atm tbc by scan at approx 9 weeks will prob be having c-section at 38 weeks

Congrats on your BFP happy and healthy 9 months hun


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Should I make a first page with pregnancy milestones for us???


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

So what are you guys hoping for BOY or GIRL?


----------



## MissFox

I'm thinking of doing a journal and I'm hoping for a BOY! DFs sisters is about 2 weeks head of me and she is also hoping for a boy but I hope she gets a girl and I get a boy! I'll be happy either way- but you know! 
I like the idea of a milestones page! It'll be great to see where we all are and when we all have the symptoms and... well, milestones!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know I will have to google it and see what they would be...lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Ok give me a minute and let me type this out but tell me what you think of these milestones


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

1. Positive HPT
2. HCG levels Doubling
3. Heart beat on Ultrasound
4. Hearing heart beat via doppler
5. Passing week if you Miscarried
6. Completion of First Tri
7. Normal Prenatal Screening Test
8. Normal Mid Pregnancy Ultrasound
9. Feeling Baby Move
10. Point of Viability
11. Completion of Second Tri
12. 37 Weeks
13. Labour and Delivery


----------



## MissFox

Those are good ones!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

So I will put everyones name on the front page that asks for it and just give me the date is you have reached any milestones sound good?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am only going to do the first ten or else this can get crazy.....lol


----------



## sexilexi

Hey Sammy, I have the same due date as you - March 29th. It was confirmed at the Docs 3 days ago! I got my first BFP July 16th but wanted to be sure through blood work.


----------



## Embo78

Hi sammy. Can I join? I'm a couple of weeks infront but I always go over my due date so I'll be closer to your date.
I agree, you do get lost on the bigger threads xx


----------



## MissFox

Names are good- and more than 10 probably will get to be too hectic.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Great I will add you guys just send me your dates in one post and I will put it up on the first page


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sexilexi said:


> Hey Sammy, I have the same due date as you - March 29th. It was confirmed at the Docs 3 days ago! I got my first BFP July 16th but wanted to be sure through blood work.

you are added let me know if I got it all correct


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo78 and MissFox I need your dates if you want me to add you


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I will update a bit later tonight....time for dinner here I will be back on later tonight...talk to you soon ladies


----------



## lout_rampage

I'm also due March 29, 2011 and I'd love to buddy up!


----------



## Embo78

I'm due 19th march chick :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

still waiting for DH to get here with Dinner...lol while I am waiting i will need the dates of milestones already acheived hpt and hcg doubleing


----------



## Embo78

Got my :bfp: on 9th July. Only had one blood test but doc said she wasn't gonna repeat cos she was happy with my numbers. That was on 16th July :)
Mmmm what's for dinner Sammy?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Pizza eating tums already...lol


----------



## Embo78

Oh lol! That's what we're having tomorrow. Got friends coming over. Can't wait to tell them :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo78 said:


> I'm due 19th march chick :)

are you hoping for a boy or Girl?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

That will be fun are you telling them any special way?


----------



## lout_rampage

I got my bfp on July 21st. First dr appt is tomorrow so I'm hoping for more info.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

lout_rampage said:


> I got my bfp on July 21st. First dr appt is tomorrow so I'm hoping for more info.

adding you right now congrats on your pregnancy we got a positive on the same day! happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## MissFox

Got BFP 7/28
EDD would be 4/7/11
First Dr. appointment is going to be on the 5th of August! I'll have more answers then!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox said:


> Got BFP 7/28
> EDD would be 4/7/11
> First Dr. appointment is going to be on the 5th of August! I'll have more answers then!

MissFox you are added just let me know when I need to add something to your Milestone Checklist


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

this is going to be an awesome thread of bump buddies!!!


----------



## Embo78

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 19th march chick :)
> 
> are you hoping for a boy or Girl?Click to expand...

A boy would be wonderful cos then we'll have two of each but a little girl would be lovely too. I'm not swaying one way or the other.
OH really wants a boy tho !!
How bout you? Have you had any feelings. I knew with my first DD I was having a girl from the first moment I got my :bfp: 
Got it wrong wi DD 2 and again was right with DS. 2 outta 3 ain't too bad !!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

We already have a boy hoping for a girl, but will be happy with either way


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

figured I would just post my 5w2d picture....bring on the baby bump
 



Attached Files:







July 29 2010 008.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Embo78

What a perfect little tummy sammy !!
Not for long eh!!! I've been taking weekly photos but I'm not posting them! I keep them in my iPhone app and you can tell the difference already and I only have three in there. Even oh said there's a huge difference. It's just bloat tho!!


----------



## Leanne27

Hello all!

Can I join please? I am in Uk, I got my BFP on 28/0/2010 and doc confirmed due March 22 but I had a long cycle before this whch has affected my dates so I think they wil put me back a week or two so due early April. My doctor didnt take a blood test to check levels are doubling?? wonder if this is normal in Uk?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alexp

Hi 

Would you ,mind if I join too

I have just found out im expecting again and need support with this one.
My due date is 26h March 2011. Im 46 and will be 47 by this date.
Im trying to be very optimistic by joining as unfortunately I have lost five babies in the past. I have three children aged 28, 25 & 18 next week.
Im on medication thats maing me so ill and not enjoying the pregnancy. 
Im seeing the specialist later today. This is a natural conception so to us, a miracle if a shock one. I have mixed emotions -I want to feel happy but am scared. I hate scans as every time I went for a scan I was told the baby had no heartbeat. Alex


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I will add you ladies


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo78 said:


> What a perfect little tummy sammy !!
> Not for long eh!!! I've been taking weekly photos but I'm not posting them! I keep them in my iPhone app and you can tell the difference already and I only have three in there. Even oh said there's a huge difference. It's just bloat tho!!

than hun I cant wait to feel the baby move I wonder since thos is my second if I will be able to feel it sooner


----------



## alynn6758

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Alynn have you scheduled your first appointment yet?

yes maam its on 8/16/2010 :happydance: I think i'm going to get an ticker for the next appointment lol


----------



## alynn6758

S_a_m_m_y said:


> So what are you guys hoping for BOY or GIRL?

I want a little girl :) I already have two boys! Bring on the pink!:happydance:


----------



## Embo78

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> What a perfect little tummy sammy !!
> Not for long eh!!! I've been taking weekly photos but I'm not posting them! I keep them in my iPhone app and you can tell the difference already and I only have three in there. Even oh said there's a huge difference. It's just bloat tho!!
> 
> than hun I cant wait to feel the baby move I wonder since thos is my second if I will be able to feel it soonerClick to expand...

I definitely did with my second. With firstborn I was about 15/16 weeks with no. 2 I was about 13 weeks !! Just bubbly/fluttering movements :£


----------



## alynn6758

Embo78 said:


> S_a_m_m_y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> What a perfect little tummy sammy !!
> Not for long eh!!! I've been taking weekly photos but I'm not posting them! I keep them in my iPhone app and you can tell the difference already and I only have three in there. Even oh said there's a huge difference. It's just bloat tho!!
> 
> than hun I cant wait to feel the baby move I wonder since thos is my second if I will be able to feel it soonerClick to expand...
> 
> I definitely did with my second. With firstborn I was about 15/16 weeks with no. 2 I was about 13 weeks !! Just bubbly/fluttering movements :£Click to expand...

With my first it was about 17/18 weeks, and with my second it was about 13/14 weeks, the first one, it was solid kicks before I knew what it was. The 2nd one, it felt like he was doing flips, and kicks, and running around in there. And that's exactly how he is to this day. running around and flipping on my furniture! lol I'm so excited about feeling the baby move, that's when it becomes really real to me, if you know what I mean. With 2nd and 3rd babies you know you're pg, but you get caught up with so much other stuff you tend to forget your pg, and then all the sudden 13 or 14 weeks sneaks up on you, and you feel the baby move! You're like oh yeah I really am pregnant! lol


----------



## MissFox

Just wanted to pop in and say Hey to you all today! I hope everyone is doing well. I'm super exhausted- gassy too. I only got 4.5 hours of sleep last night (excitement?) so it's going to be an early one for me.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sorry ladies I havent been on today...I just spent 6 hours in the ER


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I had some bad cramping along with back cramping, then started to spot almost a baigeish light pink brown discharge last night call my GYN today and he told me to goto the ER and get an exam done to make sure everything is ok. Come to find out I have a UTI and ovarian cysts still. They did an ultrasound and saw the sac but didnt confirm anything in it, they said it might be too early still I have to go back in on Monday to feeling so good today but trying to think positively


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Alexp said:


> Hi
> 
> Would you ,mind if I join too
> 
> I have just found out im expecting again and need support with this one.
> My due date is 26h March 2011. Im 46 and will be 47 by this date.
> Im trying to be very optimistic by joining as unfortunately I have lost five babies in the past. I have three children aged 28, 25 & 18 next week.
> Im on medication thats maing me so ill and not enjoying the pregnancy.
> Im seeing the specialist later today. This is a natural conception so to us, a miracle if a shock one. I have mixed emotions -I want to feel happy but am scared. I hate scans as every time I went for a scan I was told the baby had no heartbeat. Alex

I am going to add your tomorrow not feeling so good tonight.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Leanne27 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Can I join please? I am in Uk, I got my BFP on 28/0/2010 and doc confirmed due March 22 but I had a long cycle before this whch has affected my dates so I think they wil put me back a week or two so due early April. My doctor didnt take a blood test to check levels are doubling?? wonder if this is normal in Uk?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I am going to add your tomorrow not feeling so good tonight but will add you in the morning.


----------



## MissFox

Sorry to hear that Sammy- I hope you get good news. I took another test this morning- not as dark as before. Took another test tonight- had it laying around but it tests higher amounts of hcg- barrely see a line. I'm kinda panicing. I hope it's just the test being less sensitive because I can see a line. I'll try it again tomorrow.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

FX for both of us...trying to think positively


----------



## Alexp

I am going to add your tomorrow not feeling so good tonight.[/QUOTE]

Hi 

Thanks for leaving message when your not well

My thoughts are with you both and hope everything if fine. I know its not easy and is a stressful time for us all. Stay positive and know we are here if you also need supoort. 

best wishes Alex


----------



## MissFox

I'm up again very early. Since 6- and I don't have to be up until 8! Now I'm doing laundry and took another test. It's definitely got a line. PHEW! And it's darker than last nights. 
How are you doing Sammy? I'm thinking of you.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am feeling better still a little bit crampy


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Alexp said:


> Hi
> 
> Would you ,mind if I join too
> 
> I have just found out im expecting again and need support with this one.
> My due date is 26h March 2011. Im 46 and will be 47 by this date.
> Im trying to be very optimistic by joining as unfortunately I have lost five babies in the past. I have three children aged 28, 25 & 18 next week.
> Im on medication thats maing me so ill and not enjoying the pregnancy.
> Im seeing the specialist later today. This is a natural conception so to us, a miracle if a shock one. I have mixed emotions -I want to feel happy but am scared. I hate scans as every time I went for a scan I was told the baby had no heartbeat. Alex

What date did you get your BFP?


----------



## Leanne27

Hey Sammy,I have my fingers crossed for u, im gald to hear the cramping has stopped. Sure there is no hurry to add us. You just relax and look after yourself. 

MissFOX - Glad u have got a line again!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leanne27

Oh I see u have added me , thanks! xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Leanne27 said:


> Oh I see u have added me , thanks! xx

No problem...Congrats on your BFP and welcome! Happy and Healthy 9 months!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing fine, as for me I have been in bed most of the day and discharge is becoming a more normal color....less pink! I go back in on Monday to get another beta hcg level check, they want to make sure my hcg is doubleing like its suppose to.


----------



## Lilly12

Hope everything is ok!

My EDD is march 30 :thumbup:


----------



## Alexp

[/QUOTE] What date did you get your BFP?[/QUOTE]

Hi Sammy Hope your feeling better !:flower:

It was really weird actually. We are very spiritual people and had given up having a baby after losing the last one three years ago. We had a Grandson last October and nearly lost our daughter in law when he was 9 weeks old (pancreatitis from gallstones in pregnancy) We have been looking after him regularly since) I have just lost two stone in weight and got fit walking. But had forgot how hard work a baby can be:baby:

I wasnt due on my peroid until the 17th July. We were displaying at an event and travelling down on the 9th July my husband said twice I think your pregnant. I said " dont be daft im menopausal and anyway not at my bloody age , Thanks very much"
We returned home and 6am Monday morning I was having a wee when something told me to take a test. (I had an old one that you take the day after ) So I stopped weeing popped downstairs and weed on the stick. Cos of my age I said out loud " you daft moo your menopausal. Stared at the stick- nothing , but I couldnt focus in (age) Took it into lounge, made a cuppa, put my glasses on . Went to throw it in bin and nearly fainted at the positive result. That was 6 days before I was due. I telephoned the Coal mine and asked them to get my Dh to phone home urgently.
The converstion was " you idiot with your preminitions, Im pregnant"
DH " how did that happen "
"Umm its a bit late in the day for the birds and the bees"

When he came home he bought two expensive 6 dya before tests and they were clear positives.

I will be honest and say I have had mixed emotions. We do want this baby but the times I have built my hopes up and then been crushed has left me mentally exhausted. Five times I have been for a scan to be told no heart beat. I had a little girl at 25.5 weeks so you can imagine Im stresed to very late into my pregnancies, 

One of my meds I have had to stop as I have had an adverse reaction quite severe. My insides swelled up and the discomfort was unbearable. Front & back passages. I beleive at my age even without this, if its meant to be it is.
In the past I never felt this way , I suppose its my way of coping mentally if it goes wrong. 

It is however a miracle to be there. We paid £4000 for Tony to have a reversal five years ago , I got caught twice and lost them. Then Tonys sperm count was alot lower (which sometimes happens after reversal) What with me starting the menopausal age . If this one survives we are picking a name that means miracle, blessing, gift in its meaning.

Hope I havent bored you to death , its just nice to talk to people that truly understand :coffee:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

what a story...what a blessing!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

anything new for anyone today?


----------



## Embo78

Hey sammy.
How you feeling today.
I'm full of a cold and upset that I have to go back to work tomorrow!! So feeling sorry for myself :(


----------



## Leanne27

Hey everyone, hope everyone is ok! Not much to report here. I am thinking of booking an early scan for 2 weeks time, in anyone else having an early one?!

I am also not looking forward to work tomorrow :(

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Embo78

Leanne.
I booked one for when I'm 8wk 3dy and it's a week tomorrow. It's come around so quick!!
Glad I'm not on my own wi going work (it's poo!!)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Feeling better, spent all day in bed, going to doctors tomorrow to get another beta hcg checked. hope all is well


----------



## Embo78

Hope it goes ok. Don't forget to update us. I'll be thinkin bout you tomorrow.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I will update when I get some answers.


----------



## MissFox

Today I got to spend some time with my bestie. Then went to the river with DF and his SIL and brother. So much fun! I don't have to work until Tuesday and I'm anticipating my first dr. appointment next thursday! 
Has anyone been having fluttering feelings in the uterine area?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

no, but my cramping and spotting is pretty much gone....feeling less worried.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sounds like you had a fun day miss fox!


----------



## BabySeal

Hey Sammy I jusdt got around to finding your thread lol. I wanna be added! I got my BFP on 7/13/10 and my due date is 3/27/11.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BabySeal said:


> Hey Sammy I jusdt got around to finding your thread lol. I wanna be added! I got my BFP on 7/13/10 and my due date is 3/27/11.

on my cell phone but I will add you in the morning glad you found the thread how has the first five weeks of pregnancy treated you so far?


----------



## Lamsbump

Good afternoon Ladies Please can i be added, i am due 29/03/2011 with my first baby.

Hoping to get to know some of you well x x


----------



## BabySeal

Its been okay. The ms, constipation, and light cramping. Oh joy! lol Good to see youre doing better after your cramping/spotting!


----------



## MissFox

Sammy- I'm glad the hear that your cramping and spotting have lightened up! 
Yesterday was a blast- but I stepped on a rock trying to save my dog (too tired and gave up while swimming- but only 3 feet in front of my... I wonder ifshe was acting!) and kinda hurt my toes- so I'll be taking it easy today!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

went to get blood work done but wont get results back until probably wednesday


----------



## BellaBlu

March 29th is my EDD as well! :)
How neat :flower: ..

Can I join you girls? I'm from the USA but currently in Germany with the hubby (Army) so I'm not the same time zone :(


----------



## BabySeal

I had an ultrasound today and saw the heartbeat :)


----------



## MissFox

Congrats baby! 
I went to get a test at a planned parenthood. I knew I shouldn't have done it!! I tested BFN but I went pee an hour before I had to go to the appointment and then chugged water so that I would have to pee while I was there. I'm going to take another test in the morning and prove her wrong. She said all my symptoms are just premenstrual and that I can come back in a few days to test again. 
I actaully got a "So as of right now, you are NOT pregnant" UGH! I wanted to smack her!


----------



## BabySeal

MissFox that happened to me! I took tons of HPTs and the next day went to get confirmed at planned parenthood. The lady walked back in the room and said it was negative... she redipped it and it was a bfp. I knew I was pregnant and looked at her like she was nuts when she said it was a bfn.


----------



## MissFox

I'm FURIOUS at her! I know what I'm talking about! lol. I'm glad I'm not alone in their incompetence!!! The lady looked at me and DF as if we're crazy!!! So anyways- I'll be taking another one either tonight or tomorrow AM- depending on how much longer I can go without peeing!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

congrats babyseal that is exciting.

missfox I am sure it was just a bfn because you drank water soon before test and hadnt held urine for too long before test.


----------



## MissFox

Thanks Sammy. I'm pretty sure that's what it is also! Because none of my symptoms have faded. I shook something at my DF and it made my boob jiggle and OUCH! Which I actually said pretty loudly!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

funny sorry for the sore bbs


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlu said:


> March 29th is my EDD as well! :)
> How neat :flower: ..
> 
> Can I join you girls? I'm from the USA but currently in Germany with the hubby (Army) so I'm not the same time zone :(

What day did you get your bfp and has it been confirmed with blood work?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

For the front page I still need this from you ladies.... and please let me know if your *Team Pink* or *Team Blue*

*Lilly12* when did you get your BFP? any blood work done?

*BellaBlue* Welcome to our thread congrats on your pregnancy and happy and healthy 9 months. when did you get your BFP?

*Alynn6758* I dont have any of your info for the front page due date and when you got your BFP.

*Stephwiggy* when did you get your BFP?

*Lamsbump* when did you get your BFP?

and please let me know if I need to add something to your milestone checklist, to make it easier for me just but add to front page in the title area on the post....Thanks ladies!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Finally Updated. Thanks for being patient with me ladies!


----------



## Leanne27

Hello all , missfox sorry to hear about your bfn but I'm sure your bfp will come back when u have drunk less water ! Sammy hope ur results are good !! Also when u say u wanna know if we are team pink or blue is they what we would like to have ? Xx


----------



## BellaBlu

I got my BFP July 24th and it was confirmed by bloodwork on July 26th.


----------



## Embo78

Hey bella how you doing?
I've been sent home from work. I was on the phone, talking to a patient's relative and I could feel it coming but I was too polite to say anything and I spewed into my hand and all over my desk!!!!! Ew!! My boss said well you can't work like this, go home!
Apart from that I'm all gravy !!


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol Embo! You poor thing :hugs: Gosh that would be awful. At least you get to kick your feet back today huh? I'm doing well, aside from having a gas bubble in my tummy that has been causing me pain.. :thumbup: I'm a little worried that I haven't had much of the "morning sickness" yet, just a few waves of nausea. But I'm trying to stay positive! 

Have you been sick alot? Or just on occasion. I hope you're feeling better :friends:


----------



## Embo78

When I was about 4-5 weeks I just had nausea too. 6-7 sick all day everyday. Then just felt sick again and now the sickness is back with a vengeance!! Don't worry tho hun. With my other pregnancies I wasn't sick, didn't even feel sick and this I'm complete opposite. All pregnancies are different :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Leanne27 said:


> Hello all , missfox sorry to hear about your bfn but I'm sure your bfp will come back when u have drunk less water ! Sammy hope ur results are good !! Also when u say u wanna know if we are team pink or blue is they what we would like to have ? Xx

yep whatever you are hopeing for BOY or GIRL


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo78 said:


> Hey bella how you doing?
> I've been sent home from work. I was on the phone, talking to a patient's relative and I could feel it coming but I was too polite to say anything and I spewed into my hand and all over my desk!!!!! Ew!! My boss said well you can't work like this, go home!
> Apart from that I'm all gravy !!

OHHH hun I am sorry the MS has got you down today...or everyday not so much fun! Hope your feeling yourself soon, on a better note yeah for no work today right!


----------



## Embo78

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Hey bella how you doing?
> I've been sent home from work. I was on the phone, talking to a patient's relative and I could feel it coming but I was too polite to say anything and I spewed into my hand and all over my desk!!!!! Ew!! My boss said well you can't work like this, go home!
> Apart from that I'm all gravy !!
> 
> OHHH hun I am sorry the MS has got you down today...or everyday not so much fun! Hope your feeling yourself soon, on a better note yeah for no work today right!Click to expand...

Yes there is positive in MS!! I'm not in for the rest of the week cos I'm working the weekend. Yay!

How're you sammy? Any updates? Hope the spotting has gone. Did you get your blood results back?


----------



## BabySeal

I am thinking Team Pink for me! 

My boyfriend has a little boy so it would be neat to have a boy and girl. Either is definitely ok as long as he/she is happy/healthy.

So as for updates: team pink and heartbeat seen at 8/2/10 :D


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

well add it to your milestone checklist babyseal!

AFM still have to wait for my results they shipped my bloods out to another lab so it will take a bit longer...and the spotting is more of a tinged cm that spotting so I dont know what to think now.


----------



## MissFox

Sammy- Im glad to hear that it's not really spotting anymore- that's gotta be good, right? 
I hope all of you ladies with ms have some time of feeling good thoughout the day. I'm just slightly nauseas here andther (usually after dinner/before bed). 

I took another test after my appointment and BFP. Darkest one yet. I knew I was right and that person at the clinic was wrong! I just can't believe how rude she was to me! Oh well, I have my original dr. appointment on Thursday still- I'm going to put my FMU in a cup for them just incase I have to pee before I go there.


----------



## Embo78

I'm thinking I'm having a boy. Don't know whether it's cos I genuinely think that or cos everyone said they want me to have a boy. Either way I'll be happy.

That sounds very promising sammy. Fxed everythings gonna be ok :)


----------



## MissFox

I am team blue.
Do any of you ladies have any advise for Poison Oak? I have it ALL OVER! I don't want to take benedryl because 1. i don't know if its safe and 2. it usually makes me hallucinate!


----------



## BellaBlu

MissFox- Do you have any access to caladryl? It's for your skin, the pink kind is the best. It will dry out the poison oak and heal it. My family has used it for years for poison ivy/oak/sumac.


----------



## MissFox

Thanks BellaBlue. I splurged and bought some Zanfel. I got the generic brand- so I hope it works as well. But I used it last time I had poison oak and after 2 scrubs with it the poison oak was almots gone completely! I tried some hippie stuff my mom used but it burned too much and made me want to itch more!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Got an unexpected phone call back from my doctor and he told me what my levels are. Friday in ER my levels were 63 and Monday my levels are 98 he said they are going up and they are looing very well. they are going to schedule another ultrasound for Friday said I should be able to see embryo and heart beat...I am so nervous they wont see anything....yikes


----------



## yogi77

That's good news Sammy!! Good luck with the ultrasound!


----------



## BabySeal

I am so glad your number are going up sammy! just think positive and hopefully you see that tiny heart fluttering away on that ultrasound!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

should I be worried that the levels didnt double?


----------



## BabySeal

Hey miss fox... My dad always told us to rub shaving cream onto it at night... the regular old shaving CREAM (barbasol brand).. not gel or anything. It stopped it itch for me and helped dry it out.


----------



## BabySeal

I have a question.. on the milestones what is the passing week if you miscarried? I dont get it lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

some people have had several miscarriages, for me I had a chemcial in april I got to about 5.5 weeks then mc. so if you have been ttc for awhile or have experienced a mc its a milestone to beable to pass the week you lost your last pregnancy.


----------



## BabySeal

I found this online:

"The hCG levels will usually double approximately every 48 hours [ 2 days ] for the first four weeks of pregnancy.
As pregnancy progresses the doubling time increases. By 6 to 7 weeks gestation beta hCG levels may take as long as 84 hours [ 3½ days ] to double.
The beta hCG may take more than 48 - 72 hours [ 2 to 3 days ] to double in 15% of normal intrauterine pregnancies."

So if the doctor said it looked okay I think I would go with that until you can talk to him again and get more information with what is going on.

Sometimes peoples levels just don't look like everyones.. I had a friend who not once got a positive urine test.. even by the time she was ten weeks!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

wow thats crazy....They scheduled me my scan on friday at 7am....I think they are crazy but they said thats the only opening they have...I guess I have to go with it...lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks babyseal that makes me feel better, I am six weeks today


----------



## Embo78

That's great news sammy. If your doc is happy, you should be too!
Hope your scan goes great. I've got mine on Saturday. It was supposed to be Monday but I brought it back a couple if days. I'm pretty scared that I've had a missed miscarriage cos of the spotting I had early on in my 
pregnancy. Just trying to be as positive as I can though


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

was it like a period or just spotting


----------



## Embo78

It was brown spotting (one night bright red) only when I wiped. Since then there's been no spotting and I've had plenty symptoms but I know with a missed mc you still get symptoms so I'm anxious bout Saturday.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am sure everything will be just great Embo78 all any of us can do is stay positive during these early stages, its out of our hand other than eating and resting up


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sounds like me and my levels are still going up so FX for both of us....we both need sticky dust!


----------



## Leanne27

Hey everyone

Sammy glad to hear your levels are going up! Hope everyone else is ok

I think i would like to be team pink!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissFox

Glad to hear your levels are going up Sammy! 
Thinking sticky thoughts for all of you!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yes sticky thoughts for all of us!


----------



## Embo78

Amen to that !


----------



## Alexp

Hi Girls

Hope your all ok
I havent been on ,as been to hospital with my Grandson (viral infection but had suspicious rash) he out now but poorly. 

I had one wipe of a brown gel discharge the other day. I still feel nauseus all the time and my boobs are slighlty sore. Im still worrying though in case its a bad sign. My emotions are so mixed up. Part of me wishes I wasnt pregnant as Im fed up with constantly worrying what my scan will say. I just dont want to be told -no heart beat again. And partly my age -am I too old for all this. I cant put it to the back of my mind because Im so uncomfortable.

Is it just me or does anyone else feel this way :dohh:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

welll I am just tired of waiting tohear whether things are okay or not. I have a scan on friday, feels forecer away


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well ladies I am thinking of changing our thread name to something else so we dont attract a whole bunch of new people. Do you have anything in mind for a name for us?


----------



## yogi77

uh oh I thought I had joined already...my EDD is March 29!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

just need your date you got a bfp and I will add you! How are you doing Hun?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yogi77 said:


> uh oh I thought I had joined already...my EDD is March 29!

and are you hoping for a girl or boy?


----------



## yogi77

doing good so far thanks!! not much in the symptom department except sore boobs once in a while and fatigue. I am just hoping for a healthy happy baby but I do have a feeling it`s a boy!! 

Got my :bfp: on July 15 and confirmed blood test on July 16.

Hope you`re doing good too now! Good to hear things are better.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yeah I hope so just trying to think positively atm. I have you on the front page I will add the other milestone dates for you! Do you have any names in mind for your little group?


----------



## MissFox

Anyone else tossing and turning al night long? At least I managed to get a decent amount of sleep last night so now I can walk my puppy and go to work. Hopefully I wont have to leave work early today because of how tired I am. I stayed with DF at work the other night and it was almost a 2 hr drive to work- so that should not be a factor in how tired I am today!
Sammy- I'm thinking of names, so we'll see.


----------



## Embo78

It's max for a boy and milly for a girl for us :)


----------



## yogi77

S_a_m_m_y said:


> yeah I hope so just trying to think positively atm. I have you on the front page I will add the other milestone dates for you! Do you have any names in mind for your little group?

Hey Sammy, thanks!! but my positive HPT was July 15 :)

we haven`t really seriously thought about any names yet but I`m curious to see what my DH has in mind!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Well ladies I am thinking of changing our thread name to something else so we dont attract a whole bunch of new people. Do you have anything in mind for a name for us?

Hahaa you ladies are funny I mean the thread title name...lol but baby names are good too, I havent even begun to think of baby names yet I think once I get into 2nd Tri I might start brainstorming


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo78 said:


> It's max for a boy and milly for a girl for us :)

Those are wonderful names!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

atm I am unable to button my jeans....thats sad, I guess I should get use to the thought


----------



## MissFox

I was with you on group names. DF and I decided that if we have twins and a boy and a girl (I'm not really thinking twins, but everyone says that since I'm pg and engaged in the same month the next surprise is twins) we will name them Phillip and Lillian (PHIL AND LIL FROM RUGRATS)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hahah I havent seen that tv show in a long time that is adorable!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

got a call back from OB nurse to clarify my hcg levels, they are actually friday 6300 and Monday 9800


----------



## BellaBlu

Sammy- Good deal honey looks like they are rising! 

I have been thinking, I'm going with Team Yellow. :thumbup:
I want a boy, but I also want a girl. So I truly can't decide.
So team yellow it is :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlu said:


> Sammy- Good deal honey looks like they are rising!
> 
> I have been thinking, I'm going with Team Yellow. :thumbup:
> I want a boy, but I also want a girl. So I truly can't decide.
> So team yellow it is :)

I will add that to the front page, btw how do you add your pregnancy journal to your siggy without having https?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlue I added Team Yellow to front page but I am only going to but Team Yellow in Yellow since it is hard to read


----------



## BellaBlu

To remove the https, In the code it has two https's ... The URL and then the other one that shows up when you post, I deleted the one that started https and put in My Pregnancy Journal instead.

-> 

Next post gives better details.


----------



## BellaBlu

In the code it has  Then it has another copy of your URL after the first one in the brackets, Remove the second https://www. and type whatever you want to show up as a link.

:thumbup:

If you have any problems I could probably try to do it for you :) Let me know.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

okay I am going to try it and see if I can figure it out...not a computer wiz


----------



## Embo78

Hey girls.
Can't sleep cos I've been bleeding again. I'm hoping that it's the pessary I've inserted for my thrush. The doc assured me it's safe to use in pregnancy so if anything happens I'll never forgive myself. It feels really irritated "down there" so just hoping and praying it's not my bubs.
Just waiting for my scan Saturday now to find out whether there's something wrong. I'm scared :(


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

awww hun I am sure you probably just irritated your cervix, fx for good new on saturdays scan!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlu said:


> In the code it has  Then it has another copy of your URL after the first one in the brackets, Remove the second https://www. and type whatever you want to show up as a link.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> If you have any problems I could probably try to do it for you :) Let me know.



Did not figure it out....feel like a dumby


----------



## BellaBlu

Embo, Honey I'm so sorry :(
But you know you aren't the first one that I've heard has had some irritation from those and had some bleeding! I just saw something else posted not long ago from a woman who had some bleeding after using a suppository for yeast infection I believe.

So it doesn't sound coincidental, Try to stay optimistic, as it is a good possibility that it IS just your cervix being irritated. :hugs: You're in my thoughts and prayers honey. I'm staying positive FOR you as well!


----------



## BellaBlu

[@URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/380686-s_a_m_m_ys-pregnancy-journal.html"]My Pregnancy Journal [/[email protected]]

^ Here Sammy, Just copy this code and put it in your signature box, All you have to do is remove the '@' sign from the beginning and end that I put in so the code would show up. Otherwise I've got it all set up for your journal.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Bella. That's exactly why I've used a pessary. For thrush. So hopefully this is what it is for me. 
Thanks for your support xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks BellaBlue I am going to put it in my siggy now


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo78 keep you chin up no stress until your told something is wrong! Praying for you and keep us updated with any changes or for sat scan cant wait....I have my scan tomorrow so anxious!


----------



## MissFox

Alright- I have my first dr. appointment today! Hopefully I get some answers! haha. IM SOOO CURIOUS! 
Embo- I second what Sammy said! 
Sammy- that is so exciting about the scan!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am so nervous but feeling good with being how sick I am if there wasnt a healthy baby in there and I didnt have any symptoms then I think I would be a little more worried. woke up this am at 5 to wee and felt so nauseous same thing at 8am


----------



## Embo78

Hey girls. Thanks for your support.
Been to see my doc (again) this aft. She said it sounds like the pessary irritated my vaginal wall but if I'm still spotting next week she'll send me for a scan. Feel so much better now. My tummys been stretching/pulling again and my doc said that's a good sign that my uterus is growing to accommodate my LO !!


----------



## Embo78

Oooo can't wait to hear bout your scan sammy :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox when is your appointment you will have to let us know how it goes...how exciting!


----------



## MissFox

it's at 4:30! I'm so bad- I don't want a repeat of what happened earlier this week so I collected some FMU and tested with it! Just to make sure!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well I am glad your got confirmation about the pessary irritating your vajayjay and not something more serious.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox and you got a positive result right. I hear if you not going to test for awhile to refrigerate it and when your going to test take it out about 30-45 minutes before testing so I will become room temp, sitting out can ruin hcg I have heard not sure if it is true or not


----------



## MissFox

Good to know! I should be fine. Especially since the + test this morning was so dark I'm sure that on a more sensitive test it should be able to pick up then. And I will not be chugging water all day!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thats good when I got my first faint + I didnt drink anything for 5.5 hours and held my urine the whole time....felt like I was going to explode but here are my pictures same day the test were taken

1. first test 2mu very faint line only held urine for maybe 1 hour 
2. with a light behind it still very faint
3. out of case can see faint line
4. after holding urine and not drinking anything for 5.5 hours tested same day
 



Attached Files:







july 21 b 008.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 6









july 21 b 009.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4









JULY 21 FRER 004.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 6









JULY 21 FRER 014.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Embo78

Vajayjay is the best word EVER sammy LOLOL!!
Miss Fox, I'm sure it will go much better today at docs.

I've had the best news ever. My 12 yr old DD's work has been selected from 20,000 short stories to be published. My daughter is a published writer. I'm so proud my heart could burst!! I know it's off topic but I just wanted to share :) :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

awww that is so fun so does she get a hard coverd book she wrote?


----------



## Embo78

It's lots of short stories from children all over the country. The book is called "Mini Sagas - Creative Capers The North & The Midlands". It's published in October but we can order an early copy cos DD's story's part of it! I've had to sign a copywright form and everything!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

is there anything to help with nausea oh my word I feel so sick today! :sick:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo78 said:


> It's lots of short stories from children all over the country. The book is called "Mini Sagas - Creative Capers The North & The Midlands". It's published in October but we can order an early copy cos DD's story's part of it! I've had to sign a copywright form and everything!!

That is awesome I'm sure she feels so special and important!


----------



## yogi77

Hey ladies just thought I'd check in and say that I hope everyone's scans and dr appt's go well! I had my first prenantal appt yesterday but they just asked me a lot of questions about family history, lifestyle etc., weighed me, checked my BP etc. My first ultrasound isn't until Aug 23 and I can't wait!!! It might finally feel real then lol. I decided to finally focus and start my journal as well and thanks for the tips on adding the link to my signature :thumbup:

Looking forward to all of your updates, good luck ladies!!


----------



## Embo78

S_a_m_m_y said:


> is there anything to help with nausea oh my word I feel so sick today! :sick:

Ginger biscuits save my life every day from nausea!!
Also plain, boiled sweets are excellent. I'm not sure what they're called in USA!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

is that great that BellaBlue showed us I tried and tried and tired and never figured it out until she put the actual link up and bam I finally got it, made it very simple to do. Thanks BellaBlue!


----------



## Embo78

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> It's lots of short stories from children all over the country. The book is called "Mini Sagas - Creative Capers The North & The Midlands". It's published in October but we can order an early copy cos DD's story's part of it! I've had to sign a copywright form and everything!!
> 
> That is awesome I'm sure she feels so special and important!Click to expand...

She's not as excited as her momma!! She's used to all this, she's very bright and achieves so much!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sweets is that sweet potatoes? orange potato?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I would be a proud momma too!


----------



## Embo78

Candy Sammy.
Fruit candy !!


----------



## yogi77

S_a_m_m_y said:


> is that great that BellaBlue showed us I tried and tried and tired and never figured it out until she put the actual link up and bam I finally got it, made it very simple to do. Thanks BellaBlue!

yup thanks BellaBlue!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo78----Oh I would have never guessed...lol


----------



## Embo78

Hehe! It's so funny how we use totally different words to describe stuff!!
The newest one I've noticed is we call 'em spring onions, you call 'em scallion's !!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Awe, No problem ladies.. Glad I could help!

:lol: Some of the things you guys say is so different from the U.S. that I used to have to ask my friend Eve what the heck she was talking about. We finally met halfway and figured out what was what! I saw someone post "undies" the other day referring to bra's.. We call "panties" undies. I was sooo confused :dohh:


----------



## Embo78

I've never heard that bella. Undies to me is what panties are to you!!
But different regions in the uk use diff words too.
A bap up north is a tea cake down south!! (these are types of bread rolls!!)


----------



## Leanne27

Well done Embo's DD! thats nice news :)

Miss fox hope u get a nice fat BFP this time!

Sammy interesting tests, taken same day did u say? well it just shows u!

Hope everyone else is doing ok? 

xxxx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Leanne! Still beaming !!!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Okay good! Lol. Yeah i was a bit confused. 

I have to ask though.. Is fish and chips literally just fish and chips? Like.. potato chips?

:flower: I hear that quite a bit, about wanting fish and chips!


----------



## Embo78

It's my DD on my avatar that's done it. The one with the black bow. My other DD (on my right) is very athletic. She loves sports at school and is excellent at street dance :)


----------



## Embo78

Chips here are thick cut fries. And fish is battered and deep fried !! Hmmm now I want Fish n chips !!!!!!!


----------



## Leanne27

BellaBlu said:


> Okay good! Lol. Yeah i was a bit confused.
> 
> I have to ask though.. Is fish and chips literally just fish and chips? Like.. potato chips?
> 
> :flower: I hear that quite a bit, about wanting fish and chips!

Fish and chips is fish in batter and chip as in Fries (but very thick ones!) Love the englisg chip shop chips!!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Leanne27 said:


> Well done Embo's DD! thats nice news :)
> 
> Miss fox hope u get a nice fat BFP this time!
> 
> Sammy interesting tests, taken same day did u say? well it just shows u!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok?
> 
> xxxx

yeah I took both the same day. it crazy what holding your urine does especially if you dont drink anything...I would have never guessed the second test would be that dark


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

actually sounds yummy I am sure that would be good, but fish I am not sure about my make me gag....lol


----------



## Embo78

There's one thing I've always wondered about, ever since I watched Grease as a kid, what's a twinky ??!!??


----------



## BellaBlu

:thumbup: Oh okay! They have that at Long John Silvers in the states. Lol.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

twinky.....


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

it is a little cake with frosting inside


----------



## Embo78

BellaBlu said:


> :thumbup: Oh okay! They have that at Long John Silvers in the states. Lol.

Is that a restaurant ??? Or a boat ????


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Ohhhh gosh they are good but have alot of calories good stuff havent had one in years


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

fast food


----------



## Embo78

S_a_m_m_y said:


> it is a little cake with frosting inside

Mmmmm that sounds good!!
And I'll always thank America for Oreo's !!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

restaurant


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Com'on Embo your going to make me bust down the cupboards


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well junk food is comfort food but dont want to start any bad habbits....lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I think I've had my share of giggles today...its crazy how wording is so different but fun to become more educated on different culture's lingo etc.


----------



## BellaBlu

For sure! Yeah twinkies are amazing. Now I'm craving them :) They come in packs of two. They are heavenly, they're filled with the yummiest vanilla cream!

As for OREOS Embo, If you love them you have got to try this!

They are called "White trash truffles"

You smash up an entire thing of oreos into little pieces, and then you mix it with an 8 oz. brick of cream cheese.
Then refridgerate it for an hour so you can roll it into balls. Then dip it in melted chocolate chips and let it harden.
It is SO good. I eat them religiously!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well now that we are all drooling.....lol Anyone nauesous anymore


----------



## MissFox

Wow! Those sound great Bella! 
Congrats to your DD Embo! 
It really is amazing what holding your pee does! My first test was done in the morning with fmu, my second test was done that evening just holding it (But i was drinking TONS of water/juice)
Twinkys- I haven't had one in SO LONG! Thinking of all this food makes me want to go get Fried IceCream! SO GOOD! And it's $4 at the Mexican restruant near my work. 
Anways- I'm going to pop back in when I get to work. Getting ready now. I hate working 12-8. UGH


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

AWW MissFox have a great day at work!


----------



## Embo78

What the deuce!!!!! How the heck do you fry ice-cream ?????

Bella, that Oreo concoction sounds delicious. Defo be trying that !!

I'm the same sammy, I'm trying not to eat too much rubbish (unhealthy crap!!) but I do allow myself the occasional treat. My thing at the mo is jam on toast - yum yum. ESP cherry jam !!


----------



## Embo78

Anyone else super emotional?? Just been watching Teen Mom on MTV and there's a couple that gave their daughter up for adoption. Just been bawling my eyes out!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo78 said:


> Anyone else super emotional?? Just been watching Teen Mom on MTV and there's a couple that gave their daughter up for adoption. Just been bawling my eyes out!!

I saw that one I bawled too! and I was watching NBC about a crazy mom who murdered her baby's daddy and got caught. crazy mom didnt want baby'd daddy parents to have custody of her child, and killed herself and baby....bawled when I watch that too


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo78 said:


> What the deuce!!!!! How the heck do you fry ice-cream ?????
> 
> Bella, that Oreo concoction sounds delicious. Defo be trying that !!
> 
> I'm the same sammy, I'm trying not to eat too much rubbish (unhealthy crap!!) but I do allow myself the occasional treat. My thing at the mo is jam on toast - yum yum. ESP cherry jam !!

never had cherry jam sounds good....my thing right now is eating stuffing as a meal ummm so good! well not at every mean probably two times a week...lol


----------



## Embo78

Wooo sammy you're nearly at 1000 posts !! Chat happy !!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

getting there....lol DH hates that I am on a forum, he thinks its dumb but whenever I try talking to him about pregnancy he doesnt really listen...lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

well off to pick up script for tomorrows ultrasound. Be back in a bit.


----------



## MissFox

I don't know how they do it, but Fried Ice Cream is AMAZING! It's usually at mexican restraunts- it comes in a fried tortilla shell- like taco salads. But it's coated iwth cinnimon and sugar. The ice cream also has a kind of crisp and cinamon and sugar on it, topped with whip cream and some sort of syrup- strawberry and chocolate?

My DF thinks its silly I'm on a forum also! He thinks it stresses me out too much- gives me too much to worry about. Whatever though- he doesn't want to hear about my concerns with "what ifs" and whatnot.


----------



## Embo78

Holy cow that sounds good!! (fried ice-cream)
My OH likes it that I'm on here. Whenever I'm upset/anxious/worried, he says, have you asked on your forum ! Bless !!


----------



## MissFox

I'm sure now that I'm in with a group of girls and so far not having any problems :knock on wood!: he'll start to like it.


----------



## Embo78

Is that you in your avatar miss fox?


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol Embo, have you ever seen the movie "The Notebook" ? It is an amazing movie :) A wonderful love story. That is what fox's pic is of :)

You girls made me hungry now, I havent had fried ice cream in years!
I've been eating TONS of fresh asparagus. Almost every day, but I suppose at least its not junk food. I do, on the other hand.. Love to indulge with Snickers! :lol:

I've got a headache that is kicking my butt. All I have in the house right now is Ibuprofen so I'll be dealing with it until tomorrow when I can get out and get some tylenol :(


----------



## Embo78

No never seen the notebook! I'll have to check it out!!
I did watch My Sisters Keeper the other night with DD and bawled all the way through it! 
Every time oh sees me crying at the telly, he says I don't think you should be watching this !!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Mmmm asparagus. With a little bit of butter drizzled on. Yum yum !!

Woo hoo! I'm 8 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## BellaBlu

:haha: I know what you mean hun, I sat and watched Army Wives all day and bawled my eyes out because one of the characters died. :( 

I wouldn't recommend watching the notebook if you don't feel like crying though, Its a tear jerker! 
I haven't seen My sisters keeper yet but I really want to see it, I've heard alot of good things about it.


----------



## Embo78

I'll wait until after bubs is born!!
Oo get me!! Being positive !!!


----------



## MissFox

I love the movie The Notebook! You should really see it- be prepared to cry even after bubs is born (YAY POSITIVE). I cried so much the first time I saw it.


----------



## Embo78

I have been warned!!!!! But I'll still watch it!! A good weepy is good occasionally.
Although I will NEVER watch Marley and Me ever again!!


----------



## MissFox

Marley and Me was NOT good weepy! I cried and held my dog (had started having discussions with my mom about how she's getting old and having a hardtime getting around but was still happy) for over an hour. I will NEVER watch that movie again. EVER. Especially since about a month after I saw it I had to put my dog down. HORRIBLE


----------



## Embo78

Oh no miss fox that's terrible.
My family dog was put down when I was 15. He'd been with me all my life and I still get upset thinking about it. That's prob why I was soooo disgustingly upset when I saw Marley and Me. I wasn't just weeping, I was crying like I haven't ever cried!!!


----------



## MissFox

Embo- The dog I am talking about was from a litter that my mom's dog had (had her since I was 6 or so) and I got this dog when I was 9 or 10. I had to put her down 2 months before my 23rd birthday. So sad! I still don't thikn I can watch it because it makes me dread my puppy aging! I now have an 8 month old puppy and she is a DOLL. I just couldn't do it!


----------



## Embo78

Oh it's so hard. Some people just don't understand the hurt of losing your family pet. It's like losing a family member. I couldn't even go to school for two days I was so upset and my mum would never let me off school. I'd have to be dying first!!


----------



## MissFox

I was the same way. The day I ahd to to have her put down was my last day of college. Then I was working that weekend and I kept having to sit outside and cry. It was really bad. I couldn't get anything done.

On a lighter note: Is it 4:30 yet?? I want to go to the dr already!


----------



## Embo78

Hehe miss fox!! It's 11.08 pm here in the uk so I'll be going bo bo's soon.
Hope ur appt goes well. I'll check on ur update in the morning.
Night night everyone. Thanks for getting me thru the last 24 hrs. I love you all x


----------



## MissFox

:hugs:
GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## MissFox

Alright- It's official! I'm pregnant! 
I had the best lady tonight! she was great! I mentioned my experience earlier in the week and she said that was horrible. Then got cheery and happy and said "YAAY A WANTED BABY!" 
I'm right on with the edd though- April 7


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

ladies I am going to bed for tonight since I have a early scan for 7am tomorrow morning.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Congrats MissFox we all knew you were getting lines for a reason....Your Preggers!


----------



## yogi77

MissFox said:


> Alright- It's official! I'm pregnant!
> I had the best lady tonight! she was great! I mentioned my experience earlier in the week and she said that was horrible. Then got cheery and happy and said "YAAY A WANTED BABY!"
> I'm right on with the edd though- April 7

Congrats!!


----------



## BabySeal

Congrats MissFox!!


----------



## MissFox

Thanks. Goodnight!


----------



## Embo78

MissFox said:


> Alright- It's official! I'm pregnant!
> I had the best lady tonight! she was great! I mentioned my experience earlier in the week and she said that was horrible. Then got cheery and happy and said "YAAY A WANTED BABY!"
> I'm right on with the edd though- April 7

Yay Miss Fox!!
We knew you were preggers!!

I'm a raspberry !! Yay!! 8 weeks today :)


----------



## BellaBlu

:thumbup: Awesome Missfox! That's great :happydance:

And Embo, 8 weeks :wohoo: Time is movin' right along for you! 

Morning girls. Nala (my pup) woke me up this morning. She jumped up and laid her head on MY head. It was cute :lol:


----------



## Embo78

Aw how sweet Bella :)

Had a dream that one of the girlies on here was having twins but everytime I tried to enlarge the screen to see who it was, something happened and I couldn't read it !!!!!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Ooo how exciting. Now we'll have to be looking out for someone to be having twins! :)


----------



## BabySeal

Ahh I got a really early BFP.. lol twins?


----------



## Embo78

Ooo babyseal, it'll be interesting to see!!
When do you have a scan?


----------



## DramaFreeMama

Due March 12 here :) Hello march mommies!! This is my first pregnancy so i'm excited. :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

DONT SAY TWINS! Everyone keeps telling me that I'm going to have them! YAY FOR BEING A RASPBERRY! I'm an apple seed! 
Good moring ladies!


----------



## BellaBlu

:blush: yeah, i had a dream I had twins two weeks before i found out I was pregnant. A little boy and girl. I actually called my mother and told her about it, i can still see their little faces. I think it was just because my family has been telling me so much that its going to be twins when I "got" pregnant though. Regardless.. I think it's just 1 :) 1 little bubba!

What is everyone up to? DH just got home from work and passed out on the couch :haha: That poor man works his butt off. Luckily his vacation starts today, he doesn't have to be back to work until Sep. 1st! Woohoo! :) Lots of quality time with the hubby.


----------



## MissFox

I'm enjoying my day off- but I have to go pay bills! And get my oil changed. Waiting for DF to get home so I can just drop my truck off.


----------



## Embo78

I'm at my grandma and grandads for dinner.
Lasagne and salad yum yum :)


----------



## BellaBlu

Ooo that sounds delicious! Enjoy your dinner!

I had sesame chicken with fresh veggies :) I'm getting hungry just thinking about it, and I already ate :dohh: Lol.

Have a good night ladies, I'm off to spend the night relaxing & watching movies with DH! 

:hugs:


----------



## yogi77

hey ladies, it is still morning where I am! Drinking a fruit smoothie and going out to tend to the vegetable garden!


----------



## Embo78

Anyone heard from Sammy?? Didn't she have a scan today?? Hope she's ok


----------



## yogi77

I was wondering where she was too...hope she is ok.


----------



## Embo78

I've checked when she was last on and it was when she said she was going to bed cos she was up early for her scan. I'm really worried about her :(


----------



## yogi77

Me too :(...but we should think positive thoughts for her and hope everything went ok.


----------



## Embo78

Thinking positive thoughts Yogi. You're absolutely right :):)


----------



## MissFox

Hey all. I'm back from running a bunch of errands. Hoefully everything went well for Sammy today and she's just taking it easy from being up so early. I've still got a bunch of things to do today- just waiting for my truck to get out of the shop. It's gonna be shiny clean! (for once!)


----------



## Embo78

Hehe. My car is grossly dirty at mo !! Oh keeps saying he'll clean it for me but I'm prob gonna have to get it done again!!
Well it's 10.15pm in uk and I just know I'm gonna have problems sleeping tonight. Got my scan tomorrow at 2 and I'm absolutely crapping myself. I'm so scared but glad I'll finally know everythings ok (or not) 
Wish me luck girlies x


----------



## MissFox

Good luck tomorrow Embo! I have my first appointment on August 30 then they are doing the result appointment on the following friday (9/3 i believe?) It's exciting.


----------



## Embo78

I think if I hadn't had all the spotting I'd be soooo excited but I'm just scared !!
I'm trying to think positive though :)


----------



## MissFox

I'm thinking positive for you too!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Miss Fox :)


----------



## yogi77

Good luck tomorrow Embo!! Will be thinking about you...my first ultrasound isn't until Aug 23...I can't wait!!!


----------



## BabySeal

Aww DB is taking me to Steak on a Stone for dinner tonight for my birthday! I really really really hope my stomach can play nice for a few hours. Wish me Luck!!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks yogi. You guys support means the world to me :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I knew this would happen today. Woke up at 6.30 am needing to pee and now I can't get back to sleep!! I really didn't want to be tired today.
I'm quite scared about my scan but I'm also feeling excited too! I'll prob throw up before I go I'm that anxious !!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well Hello ladies! sorry I wasnt on yesterday, had my scan yesterday still no HB :cry: but they did find the yolk sac and fetal pole. Hopeing its just to early, they are having me come in on monday to do more blood tests 3+ and Quantitative HCG and another scan. Dr. said might be blighted ovum. the lady that did the scan had done scans for 30+years and she was really positive with the scan stated just because you dont see HB today doesnt mean their wont be one tomorrow. So going in on monday for a whole bunch of test....another early morning....7:45am. On a positive note we bought our house yesterday settlement went well and then celebrated with DH family out to dinner hence the busy day and not being on I am only thinking positive but dont know how many dr.'s appointments I can take! but as long as I have a healthy baby I will be fine! ttyl be on later tonight


----------



## Alexp

Hi Sammy

Fingers crossed and hope everything goes well. The sonographers know what they are on about so take her advice. As she said it may just be a little too early yet. Seeing the other things is a good sign
Will be thinking about you on Monday and sending special wishes for you.

Alex


----------



## Leanne27

Hello girls,

this thread moves really fast and dont have the energy to catch up with everyone, sorry! 

Sammy sure everying will be ok, its still early. fingers crossed for u for Monday!

congrats missfox, knew u were preggers! :)

Who's that talkin about twins?? well i got a fairly strong positive at 8dpo ;) lol better not be, we cant afford twins! 


Is anyone else feeling REALLY rough? I am soo tired and feeling sck most of the time??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Leanne, I've been feeling rough today.
I ate a few hardboiled eggs dipped in soy sauce *gags*
It sounded good at the time.. tasted good.. didn't settle well needless to say.

I've been on the couch most of the day due to cramps. Its freaking me out :( Hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## Leanne27

BellaBlu said:


> Leanne, I've been feeling rough today.
> I ate a few hardboiled eggs dipped in soy sauce *gags*
> It sounded good at the time.. tasted good.. didn't settle well needless to say.
> 
> I've been on the couch most of the day due to cramps. Its freaking me out :( Hope you get to feeling better!

Ah sorry u have been having cramps :( but your eggs in soy sauce did make me smile..and then gag! lol


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol :blush: yeah, I don't know what made me think that it would be good. Ehh :) hehe.

Funny thing is, I dont even like hard boiled eggs :shrug: Pregnancy is doing straaange things to me.


----------



## Alexp

Leanne27 said:


> Who's that talkin about twins?? well i got a fairly strong positive at 8dpo ;) lol better not be, we cant afford twins!
> 
> 
> Is anyone else feeling REALLY rough? I am soo tired and feeling sck most of the time??
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hi Leanne

I feel sick continuously if I wake in the night I feel sick too. I asked dr why I had odd sensation all the time (cervix) she didnt know:dohh: I did look it up on internet it mentioned multples. eeekkk I went to a medium who said she could see twins pink and blue or one after the other closely. My Grandson is only 9mth so Im hoping he is one colour. Not at my age for goodness sake !
Its making me so draiined and on sofa all day. Seeing midwife Tuesday long app due to high downs risk. Could have a scan before I go on hol Sunday but decided to wait as dont want any bad news.

Alex


----------



## Leanne27

Alexp sorry u have been feeling so sick :( Its very draining isnt it? Lets hope we all start to feel better and full of energy in 2nd tri! Hope u have a lovely holiday :)

I bet at least one of us in this thread is having twins :) 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies- Poppin in late because I've been at an event for the firedepartment in the next town over. My DF's mom, step father and brother are all on it. I'm exhausted! I had to go to SILs house to nap on her couch! 
Sammy- don't stress too much. Usually the lady with 30+ years experience has seen some things- and I'm sure there will be a heart beat! 
I've got to get some things done for work tonight- luckily from home! But I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks Ladies! I wont be on today and probably not too much Monday due to another early scan and lab work but I will check in after my appointment on Monday talk to you ladies later!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I wonder how Embo78 is doing didnt she have her scan yesterday? Hope she's doing well probably tired from being up early.


----------



## MissFox

They said that her sac is measuring at 6 weeks- and no hb. Thought they saw it for a second- but then looked more and nothing. I am jumping on the "she Od late" bandwagon! And I think she is going to get another scan later to see.


----------



## yogi77

Hey ladies...well yesterday I was an emotional wreck! Everything upset me and I was crying for no reason for half the day...ugh!! I wonder how often that will happen?? LOL.


----------



## MissFox

I did the SAME THING! I cried for over a half hour about how broke we've been! It's so unlike me to have a complete breakdown over it but this last month we've had some medical bills for DF and it's making everything hard! I shouldn't panic though- I know my busy season in work is going to pick up soon! 
I am sooo happy we didn't go see Charlie St.Cloud last night! My BFFs took me and I would have cried the whole movie! We went to see Dinner for Schmucks! SOO FUNNY!


----------



## yogi77

aw Miss Fox, yeah probably a good idea to stick to the comedy movies right now! 

I really hope I don't have many days like that again...poor DH I would get upset at him about everything, he really couldn't do anything right yesterday. Oh well, he said he understands and he did his best to make me feel better.


----------



## BellaBlu

Aww you girls :hugs: I'm sorry you've been hormonal. I wish it made ME cry.. My hormones don't make me sad, they make me into a raging bitch!

DH wouldn't give me a backrub last night and I called him every name in the book :blush: and I didn't even feel bad about it for about an hour afterward! These hormones are driving me nuts.

Hope you ladies have a better day today. :friends:


----------



## MissFox

I feel the same way- I try to keep to myself! Then yesterday I couldn't stop crying and I just sat down and DF held me! He just let me cry and cry and only mentioned hormonal one time! 
Then he made me go to the store with him to grab some food before he went to work. I didn't want to because I had puffy face!

Bella- I've been going polar opposites! Raging bitch to balling my eyes out!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well ladies I just got back from my scan and everything is just fine! We saw our little bean and HB! so excited! its crazy what 2-3 days can do in an ultrasound. heres our little one.
 



Attached Files:







08092010 001.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 10









08092010 002.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MissFox

SAMMY THAT IS SOOO EXCITING!!! CONGRATS! 
I can't wait until the 30th now!


----------



## yogi77

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Well ladies I just got back from my scan and everything is just fine! We saw our little bean and HB! so excited! its crazy what 2-3 days can do in an ultrasound. heres our little one.

yay sammy so happy for you!! awesome pics! You must be so happy right now!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Sammy- Yay! Looks great! :hugs: So glad it went well :wohoo:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yes I am happy, one thing I am a bit worried about was they found two subchoronic bleeds I think that is what they called it said its not near the gestational sac or embryo so I guess that is what was causing the spotting.


----------



## Embo78

Wow sammy that is such fantastic news. Nothing much can make me smile but your news certainly did.
Congrats girl :)


----------



## alynn6758

Beautiful pics Sammy!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo78 said:


> Wow sammy that is such fantastic news. Nothing much can make me smile but your news certainly did.
> Congrats girl :)

Embo78~ Hun how did your scan go on saturday still havent seen anything on on the thread about it?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

does anyone know anything about subchorionic hematoma utrasound tech said she saw two??? Yikes!


----------



## MissFox

Sammy- Found this site- it's not too scary and not "don't worry about it" but I wanted to find one that described it without making you worry too much. There is a paragraph that talks about % of miscarring (1-3% i think it says?) and that they usually resolve themselves by 20 weeks. 
Anyways- here is the link
https://www.justmommies.com/articles/subchorionic-hematoma.shtml


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone.
Had my scan. Babys grown and heartbeat seen. I'm now due 31st march!! Don't know how that happened but I'm not questioning it any more I'm taking what the nurse said and I'm happy with it! 
Hope everyone's ok.
Thanks for your support miss fox! You told me I'd be ok !!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo stalking your threads I posted in your other thread I was so happy to see the great outcome! Now we are only two days apart from due dates YAY!


----------



## Embo78

Yay sammy !! I had a feeling I was closer to all you guys, that's why I joined this thread. But then again I always go over my edd so looks like I'll be having another April baby. My son was born 5th April, DF 6th April !


----------



## Embo78

Hey sammy. Will you change my due date to 31st march and put my date of seeing hb on scan.
Thanks lovey xx


----------



## yogi77

Embo78 said:


> Hey everyone.
> Had my scan. Babys grown and heartbeat seen. I'm now due 31st march!! Don't know how that happened but I'm not questioning it any more I'm taking what the nurse said and I'm happy with it!
> Hope everyone's ok.
> Thanks for your support miss fox! You told me I'd be ok !!

That is great news I am so happy to hear it!! I can't wait for my scan, the wait is taking forever...it's not for another 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Alexp

HI Embo & Sammy

So very pleased you both have good news. Keep coming on to check how you both went on. It gives others inspiration after having problems. The scan pic is lovely Sammy and gave me a lump in my throat.

Been to midwife today, told her all problems she seemed ok about them. Wanted me to have scan before my holiday on Sunday but I said No. Wanted to relax and not worry or cancel. Although she did mention the reason my cervix could be sensitive was beacuse of so many past prcoedures or could be multiples :nope:

Due date March 25th 2011 although I have asked to have it before mt 47th Birthday on March 10th- she laughed :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Morning ladies. The stressful day is already starting. BLAH. I didn't sleep very much last night at all- it's really annoying! 
YAY FOR EVEYTHING BEING OK WITH EMBO!
You're WAY closer to us! I can't wait for the 30th! I want to see the heartbeat of mine!


----------



## BellaBlu

:happydance: Yay embo! Now we're only a day apart. :thumbup: 

I'm anxious for my scan. Worried but excited. Time is dragging on and on.. 2 weeks needs to fly by!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox how are you feeling today? 

AFM Oh my word I was hugging the toilet this am hadn't had anything to eat and so badly felt like I was going to up-chuck but couldn't ate some oatmeal and feel so much better


----------



## MissFox

I think I'm getting MS! Last night some lady at the softball game I was watching sat behind me and started smoking- I managed not to puke but it was bad! Now I feel really :sick:
I hope I can breathe through it. 
The end of the poison oak is here (most of the spots of it) but that just makes it MORE itchy! I really don't want to go to work today.I hate getting off at 8pm.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I dont know if it is MS or if it is from my headache


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I cant imagine working till 8 at night that is crazy I want to be in bed by 8 which mean eating and showering before 8 ahhh poor missfox I really feel for you


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

7 week bloat, I think I have actually lost some weight due to feeling sick and lack there of an appetite
 



Attached Files:







08102010 004.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Leanne27

Hello all, Hope u are all ok! Good news about the scans guys! I have my early scan in a week and 1 day!

I havent really been on much due to horrible work stress, its horrible cos I havent really had time to think about being pregnant, I feel like work stress is taking over my life! Oh well hope everyone all good :)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Leanne sorry work has you stressed! Hope it lessens for you.

AFM I just got a call back from the doctor and he changed my dates to April 4?????? Dont know why because the lady that did my scan said everything was measuring correctly for 6w6d yesterday totally confused


----------



## MissFox

sorry to hear about the work stress leanne! 
Weird Sammy- I wonder what my date will end up being? My DF's best friend's baby was born in april this year so it would be cute if they end up being able to share birthdays! 
I HATE working so late! I have to bring lunch snacks and dinner to work with me. Not good. I'll probably only work until 7- I skip my lunch break so I can leave early and just eat lunch while working. 
My tummy is HUGE! But I'm one of the people having massive weight gain from stopping nuvaring. I've gained 15lbs in 3 months! It's really horrible! After baby is born I'm going exercise crazy and I'm going to loose the 45 lbs that BC made me gain.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Good Luck with that....thats the only reason I wasnt taking BC it just messes everything up. I know for a fact I had my LMP June 22 I think he made a mistake, I guess only time will tell


----------



## MissFox

I wont use it again!! OVER IT! 
That's strange- Probably just a mistake. I know exactly when mine was too so I'm curious to see what they say at the end of the month.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

well considering the fact that he called the wrong number, to have his sec. assistant call me and say the doctors said "he tried calling several times to have some guy pick up and say there is no Samantha here at this number", sec. got ahold of me no problem then all the sudden the doc calls and says whos picking up your phone? ahaha nice cover up!....lol


----------



## MissFox

That's FUNNY! So I'm not feeling like vomit anymore! I ate some sweet desert bread- DELICIOUS. And an enchalada. SO GOOD.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Umm that does sound good, I am not sure what to eat...stomach feels in knots today


----------



## MissFox

If I didn't eat it was going to end badly. I almost lost it in Sears- decided it was time to eat NOW. haha. 
AWW your bubs is the size of a blueberry!


----------



## yogi77

Hey ladies, I'm so jealous of you that have had scans already. I'm driving myself crazy wondering if everything is ok and my scan isn't until Aug 23. I even did a CB digi yesterday and it only said "2-3 weeks" so I was completely stressing out because I thought it should say 3+ by now. 

I'm trying to stay positive and tell myself I'm being silly and that I should STOP POAS.:dohh:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know I think that is crazy how quickly they grow in early pregnancy


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox said:


> If I didn't eat it was going to end badly. I almost lost it in Sears- decided it was time to eat NOW. haha.
> AWW your bubs is the size of a blueberry!

Remember if you are drinking alot of fluids then the urine would be more dilute and can give your the wrong reading, only two weeks away


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I bought saltines last week just to have them in the house just in case....and DH ate them all already


----------



## Embo78

Hi girls, sorry to jump in, but I've just started my pregnancy journal, how do I copy the link to my signature, I saw Bella and Sammy discussing it earlier in the thread but not sure when!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

embo let me find the link hope this helps


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlu said:


> [@URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/380686-s_a_m_m_ys-pregnancy-journal.html"]My Pregnancy Journal [/[email protected]]
> 
> ^ Here Sammy, Just copy this code and put it in your signature box, All you have to do is remove the '@' sign from the beginning and end that I put in so the code would show up. Otherwise I've got it all set up for your journal.

Embo this is my link, you will have to create one and copy your https and replace it with your info hope this helps


----------



## Embo78

Oh and what are saltines and dessert bread !!!!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

S_a_m_m_y said:


> BellaBlu said:
> 
> 
> [@URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/380686-s_a_m_m_ys-pregnancy-journal.html"]My Pregnancy Journal [/[email protected]]
> 
> ^ Here Sammy, Just copy this code and put it in your signature box, All you have to do is remove the '@' sign from the beginning and end that I put in so the code would show up. Otherwise I've got it all set up for your journal.
> 
> Embo this is my link, you will have to create one and copy your https and replace it with your info hope this helpsClick to expand...


here is your link just paste this in your siggy remove the @ before and after so it will work

[@URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/389426-bubs-big-adventure-embos-journal.html"]My Pregnancy Journal [/[email protected]]


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo78 said:


> Oh and what are saltines and dessert bread !!!!!!

Saltines are a cracker with a bit of salt on them


----------



## MissFox

The dessert bread was like cake. I got it from a local company and... yea- it's basically like pumpkin bread or something like that (they make that too) but this one was black forest bread- chocolate bread with chocolate chips and cherry chunks in it. 
I need to get some saltines!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Oh my missfox that sound delicious!


----------



## Embo78

Holy cow MissFox, that sounds delish!! Saltines sound a bit like Ritz crackers, I had some earlier with light philladelphia (cream cheese) with garlic and herbs and they were so moreish!!

Any one heard from Bella? She's probably spending quality time with DH as he's on leave for a while. If you're reading........luv ya Bells!! x


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

OMGosh ritz and cream cheese spread sounds great too!


----------



## yogi77

mmmmm now i want some dessert bread and ritz crackers with cream cheese!!!


----------



## Embo78

Whoops I've set you all off now hehe!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know now we are all drooling over food, you definitely know we are pregnant ladies here food always seems to be center stage....lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

anyone experiencing any new symptoms?


----------



## BellaBlu

Love ya too Embo! :hugs: Sorry I've been off most of the day ladies. I had an awesome day.. Just got back from picking blackberries and plums. I'm going to make cobbler tomorrow :) Of course when I walked in the door, DH said "Baby, will you please make chocolate chip cookies?" ... How am I supposed to deny that? So now the cookies are made and I get to settle in! How is everyone doing?

Sammy saw the pic of your 7 week bloat, sooo cute!
I took one of my bloat today too. :) 

Some of my girlfriends stopped by today, they've already been shopping and got me some cute maternity tops :dohh: and "The Belly Book" which is an adorable pregnancy journal. It made my day! :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

My new one and annoying one is having sooooo much saliver in my mouth - it's soo gross EW!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

awww embo thats no fun


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

chocolate chip cookie and cobble huhummmumm that sound great too


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I think I am ready to go out and buy some stretchy pants and maternity tanks I cant button my jeans and the zipper only goes half way...lol


----------



## Embo78

Heeeey Bella, sounds like you're having great fun and choc chip cookies sound soooo good to me right now but I've just come back from retching in the loo !! It's this saliva, it makes me feel sick but nothing comes out. I'm happy to have symptoms though after the last few days, I really thought my LO had left me, the relief I feel is amazing !!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo now we can just sit back and relax and try to enjoy the pains of pregnancy....lol


----------



## BellaBlu

:hugs: Embo, I just KNEW everything would be alright. I didn't give up faith! :)

Sammy, Go for it girl. They have so many cute maternity clothes nowadays.


I was online today looking for a delivery gown, I guess in Germany they aren't as modest as we are "back home" and they don't provide you with anything to cover your bottom half while giving birth. Which is NOT okay with me considering it's not just going to be me and DH in the room, and I'm pretty modest :blush:! So I found some beautiful ones made by "Pretty Pushers" .. They're delivery gowns that look like dresses! :) But they are fully accessable, low back for epidural, wrap around and tie in the front for monitoring and halter for breast feeding. I thought that was awesome!

*Plus, they're disposable. ;) Which is great considering nobody wants to keep anything they wore while giving birth, bleck!* Lol


----------



## Embo78

Thankyou for your faith Bella. I've had a lot of people praying for me over these last few days and the delivery gown sounds wonderful. In the uk the gowns are pretty awful so I may take a look at those


----------



## MissFox

Sammy- I'm glad I'm not the only one! My friends have given me a total of 3 pairs of jeans - size 9 to 11! The 9s fit me good now- but WOW! None of my 7s fit! I'm very happy I have 2 pairs of yoga pants also! I want to go get a couple more pairs soon! I'm going to need them! I was looking at maternity tanks and bump bands at target yesterday! I WANT I WANT! And at the same tiem- I can't believe I need!


----------



## yogi77

So glad i'm not the only one that can't do up their pants...I was considering buying one of those belly belts already, but don't know if they actually work or look/feel funny!!!


----------



## MissFox

I've heard they are GREAT! And they are pretty cheap on e-bay!!


----------



## Embo78

I got 2 bump bands that I'm using already when I wear my jeans and they're fantastic :)


----------



## yogi77

thank you ladies!! Looks like I'll be getting one asap so that I can sit down comfortably again!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I had a belly band with my first I dont know if i bought it too small or what but I didnt like it, it kept on rolling up or down and wouldnt stay put. That is why I am going with the maternity tanks


----------



## MissFox

I was looking at those too. I think I'm going to try to get a belly band- a longer one since my coworker said she had the same problem that you are talking about sammy. I'll probably go more with tanks or camis though because it's going to be cold when I get bigger.


----------



## Embo78

1000 posts YAY !!!!


----------



## momababy

Hi,

Heres my story lol . I had tender breast and soreness. I didnt think of being pregnant until the other night i checked with a home test and it was the first to come back saying pregnant im really scared and shocked because im still young and not really ready im a type 1 diabetic too. I went a clinic the other day and their test came back pregnant too. I dont know excatly how to feel other then my breast hurt sometimes and i have cramping and using bathroom #2 ....ew lol. But i guess im still in denial and dont believe it im scared because of diabetes and never want it to cause the baby harm i went yesterday and done blood work to confirm it and findout how far along i am..im going to know today or tomorrow and im excited but scared i would never think of abortion and its making me so angry hearing that word and i dont want to do adoption i want to keep the baby but its still wierd to me hearing the word baby to me and it gives me chills because its wierd to think ...me? pregnant? i dont know if anyone ever felt like this..ive been with the guy for almost a year ..and hes very good to me and supportive. I just started a job at walmart a couple days ago and had monday off which looked bad but thats when the clinic test said pregnant..i cant tell if im sleepy because of work or sleepy becauseof beingpregnant and im not sure how excatly to feel..i have to go by a chart to make sure my diabetes levels stay bewteen 80-120 but they usually stay anywhere bewteen 120-180 and i feel like crying because i dont want it to come out deformed because of diabetes i know theirs pently of people that are diabetes pregnant or had healthy babies but its different looking at them when now its your responseability to make sure its healthy like they did..i know its possible but im scared and this is all new to me i just want to know that i seriousy am and how long..and then i want to do everything possible to keep myself healthy..


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yay embo chat happy bnb!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

momababy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Heres my story lol . I had tender breast and soreness. I didnt think of being pregnant until the other night i checked with a home test and it was the first to come back saying pregnant im really scared and shocked because im still young and not really ready im a type 1 diabetic too. I went a clinic the other day and their test came back pregnant too. I dont know excatly how to feel other then my breast hurt sometimes and i have cramping and using bathroom #2 ....ew lol. But i guess im still in denial and dont believe it im scared because of diabetes and never want it to cause the baby harm i went yesterday and done blood work to confirm it and findout how far along i am..im going to know today or tomorrow and im excited but scared i would never think of abortion and its making me so angry hearing that word and i dont want to do adoption i want to keep the baby but its still wierd to me hearing the word baby to me and it gives me chills because its wierd to think ...me? pregnant? i dont know if anyone ever felt like this..ive been with the guy for almost a year ..and hes very good to me and supportive. I just started a job at walmart a couple days ago and had monday off which looked bad but thats when the clinic test said pregnant..i cant tell if im sleepy because of work or sleepy becauseof beingpregnant and im not sure how excatly to feel..i have to go by a chart to make sure my diabetes levels stay bewteen 80-120 but they usually stay anywhere bewteen 120-180 and i feel like crying because i dont want it to come out deformed because of diabetes i know theirs pently of people that are diabetes pregnant or had healthy babies but its different looking at them when now its your responseability to make sure its healthy like they did..i know its possible but im scared and this is all new to me i just want to know that i seriousy am and how long..and then i want to do everything possible to keep myself healthy..

hI momababy, hope you get everything to work out for you. how far along are you?


----------



## momababy

S_a_m_m_y said:


> momababy said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Heres my story lol . I had tender breast and soreness. I didnt think of being pregnant until the other night i checked with a home test and it was the first to come back saying pregnant im really scared and shocked because im still young and not really ready im a type 1 diabetic too. I went a clinic the other day and their test came back pregnant too. I dont know excatly how to feel other then my breast hurt sometimes and i have cramping and using bathroom #2 ....ew lol. But i guess im still in denial and dont believe it im scared because of diabetes and never want it to cause the baby harm i went yesterday and done blood work to confirm it and findout how far along i am..im going to know today or tomorrow and im excited but scared i would never think of abortion and its making me so angry hearing that word and i dont want to do adoption i want to keep the baby but its still wierd to me hearing the word baby to me and it gives me chills because its wierd to think ...me? pregnant? i dont know if anyone ever felt like this..ive been with the guy for almost a year ..and hes very good to me and supportive. I just started a job at walmart a couple days ago and had monday off which looked bad but thats when the clinic test said pregnant..i cant tell if im sleepy because of work or sleepy becauseof beingpregnant and im not sure how excatly to feel..i have to go by a chart to make sure my diabetes levels stay bewteen 80-120 but they usually stay anywhere bewteen 120-180 and i feel like crying because i dont want it to come out deformed because of diabetes i know theirs pently of people that are diabetes pregnant or had healthy babies but its different looking at them when now its your responseability to make sure its healthy like they did..i know its possible but im scared and this is all new to me i just want to know that i seriousy am and how long..and then i want to do everything possible to keep myself healthy..
> 
> hI momababy, hope you get everything to work out for you. how far along are you?Click to expand...




Hi,

Im not sure the blood work will come back today or tomorrow and im scared my moms like amber ur pregnant stop being in denial but i want to know for sure by the bloodwork to believe it lol im just waiting to know how long its been


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

missfox how you feeling this am?


----------



## BellaBlu

Welcome Momababy. It's an exciting AND nerve-racking time. But you'll find alot of support here on BnB and plenty of wonderful ladies who are always willing to help you out and answer your questions the best they can. I'm also going to be a first time momma, and I know how it feels to be on an emotional rollercoaster. If you need to talk, feel free to message me and I'll lend an ear :flower:

Afternoon ladies. :friends:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Hello BellaBlue how are you feeling today?


----------



## MissFox

Sammy I am feeling WAY better than I was yesterday! I went to the grocery store last night to pick up some stuff for DF and his work buddies- they were gonna have a big dinner and I was gonna go too. I shopped for an hour for food and then when I made it to the register I found out that they didn't take credit cards! I cried in my car for almost an hour! By the time I made it home to pack for the night I felt like I could go shopping again- so I made it out there and ew got to spend the night together! 
How about you? How are you feeling today?
Momababy- There is also a section on the site (Don't worry- not trying to get rid of you) where there are young moms who are expecting. So between here and there I'm sure you can find lots of support!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies, mind if i join you? my edd was march 12, but got moved up to march 8, 2011. i didnt read all on here, just thumbed through it... i have a sch bleed too as i saw some of you talking about. that article was good, but still have some concerns. how are we doing today?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox said:


> Sammy I am feeling WAY better than I was yesterday! I went to the grocery store last night to pick up some stuff for DF and his work buddies- they were gonna have a big dinner and I was gonna go too. I shopped for an hour for food and then when I made it to the register I found out that they didn't take credit cards! I cried in my car for almost an hour! By the time I made it home to pack for the night I felt like I could go shopping again- so I made it out there and ew got to spend the night together!
> How about you? How are you feeling today?
> Momababy- There is also a section on the site (Don't worry- not trying to get rid of you) where there are young moms who are expecting. So between here and there I'm sure you can find lots of support!

Well with MS and this constant headache I am managing....lol I did go out
last night and buy some saltines and plain cream cheese


----------



## BellaBlu

:wave: Welcome blessedmomma.
Hope you're doing well.

Sammy I'm doing okay, I have felt flu like off and on, very fatigue. 
Its almost un-nerving how tired I am, I can hardly keep my eyes open all day.
So I've just been relaxing :flower:


----------



## Embo78

Hey girls.
I got a terrible cold a couple if weeks ago Bella I felt awful.

Sammy, I've been enjoying my cream cheese on ritz crackers yum yum!

MissFox, that mustve been soooo frustrating at the grocery store. I've just been shopping with oh and honestly thought I was gonna puke all over the floor and to make matters worse we bumped into oh's cousin and I looked a right mess. No makeup and wearing oh's sweat top!! Sooo embarrassing !!

To the young first time momma, you sound like I did when I was expecting my first. I was 17 and petrified. My DD is 14 in October and loves having a young mum. She talks to me bout everything. As far as your health issues there are other ladies with the same thing so you'll get plenty if support on BnB x


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

bella~ thats how I was last night the frequent urination is keeping me up at night which I think leaves me feeling very tired all day, ready for bed at 7:30-8p. just feeling really hot and head hurts


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo thats why I ran out last night and man is the cracker and cream cheese delish! actually could go for some now for a snack! ..lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Saw this link on another thread makes me excited to meet baby already


https://topdocumentaryfilms.com/natio...c-in-the-womb/


----------



## BabySeal

Wow I was out of town and this thread went crazy hahaha


----------



## Embo78

Did you go anywhere nice babyseal ??


----------



## MissFox

I should invest in some crackers- or just general snack food! I planned on eating half of my sandwich when I got to work- just opened the other half to finsh! I need to get all the stuff to make these sandwiches at home! They're too good. I am in LOVE with the onions and marinated mozzerella and artichoke hearts! It's a great combo! 
Anyone else have itchy boobs from hell??? I lotioned them and it seemed to help- but I can't help but think it's a sign of them growing! NOOO!


----------



## BabySeal

Not really... just drove over to Pennsylvania to visit overnight. Picked up some Yuengling on the way home for DB since they don't sell it in Ohio.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox said:


> I should invest in some crackers- or just general snack food! I planned on eating half of my sandwich when I got to work- just opened the other half to finsh! I need to get all the stuff to make these sandwiches at home! They're too good. I am in LOVE with the onions and marinated mozzerella and artichoke hearts! It's a great combo!
> Anyone else have itchy boobs from hell??? I lotioned them and it seemed to help- but I can't help but think it's a sign of them growing! NOOO!

Had it with my first but I think they have been stretch and are use to it....lol they are bigger, might need to invest in a larger bra


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

what part Pennsylvania? I live near Philadelphia


----------



## MissFox

I'm going to go bra shopping next week. Even if it's just for one- until they jump another size. BUT THATS IT! I'm going to make them stop at 2 sizes! It's hard enough to find bras that fit me!


----------



## BellaBlu

:happydance: I'm excited to get bigger boobs!

Mine are so small..

As I like to say.. (cups tata's) "These are the only A's I got in highschool!" 

:lol:

Sorry. I'm a nerd sometimes. :dohh:
I'm having hotflashes, badly. Is that normal?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yes I have been hot since 2ww


----------



## MissFox

I haven't been an A since I was in grade school. I was a full D cup by 5th grade! I get hotflashes sometimes. 
Big wave of nausea! WOW! I ate a couple cookies (they are near the watercooler at work) and that seems to have helped.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

so what are we al eating for dinner tonight, dont know what to eat...lol


----------



## MissFox

I want steamed veggies tonight! That's it. Asparagus, broccoli. and an artichoke.


----------



## yogi77

Hi ladies, wow I'm off for half a day and miss a lot haha!! Hope everyone is doing good today...I had wheat thins and cream cheese today mmmm...it's about all I wanted to eat at lunch. 

I think I have a new symptom...I had a headache all last night and still have had one all day today. 

For dinner I'm making slow-cooker curry butter chicken! It's the first time I've tried it this way so I hope it turns out!

...and as for bra's, I do need a new one but only my left boob has gotten bigger...I'm lopsided so I'm waiting for the other one to catch up :rofl:


----------



## Embo78

We had chicken enchilada's and a green salad and Greek yoghurt with honey and toasted flaked almonds for dessert yum yum !!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yogi77 said:


> Hi ladies, wow I'm off for half a day and miss a lot haha!! Hope everyone is doing good today...I had wheat thins and cream cheese today mmmm...it's about all I wanted to eat at lunch.
> 
> I think I have a new symptom...I had a headache all last night and still have had one all day today.
> 
> For dinner I'm making slow-cooker curry butter chicken! It's the first time I've tried it this way so I hope it turns out!
> 
> ...and as for bra's, I do need a new one but only my left boob has gotten bigger...I'm lopsided so I'm waiting for the other one to catch up :rofl:

haha thats funny I think my right one is a bit bigger than the left :rofl:


----------



## MissFox

OK- changing dinner plans to leftovers from lastnight- chicken encheladas. Partially because Embo made it sound SO GOOD and partially because I don't feel like cooking when I get home so late!


----------



## Embo78

Yay for the chicken enchiladas!!

Sammy please will you put 10/08/10 for heartbeat on ultrasound on the front page please. Thanks chicken xx


----------



## Alexp

Hi Girls I couldnt get on yestreday as I felt so ill (nausea, throbbing )

Ive decided to have a scan before I go on holiday Sundayteatime, but the only time they have that I can fit in with DH and work is Sunday morning at 10am.
Needless to say im worrying already. It means if something is wrong again, I wont be going on holiday. But the midwife said if somethings wrong and something happens abroad it could be worse. The Dr, midwife etc do not know what this uncomfy throbbing is, so I thought best to get it checked then. She did mention mulitple pregnancy too. Hope Im making the right decision .
Ive tried ginger biscuits for nausea but its most of time im awake and Im plonking weight on by keep muching them. Advised not to put more than a stone on. Blimey ive only got 8lb left for 7 mths.


----------



## Embo78

Hey Alex.
Hope your scan goes ok don't forget to update us I'll be thinking bout you x


----------



## Alexp

Thanks Embo

If I get chance to go on Sunday before we leave hopefully I will update you all.

Right im off to work now :nope: Its so uncomfortable stood up though. Im a hairdresser so no sitting down for me. Ive got a moany old bat this afternoon too for a perm. I cant bring myself to tell her im pregnant. :blush:


----------



## BabySeal

I was about an hour south of Pittsburgh Airport... Bentleyville, PA. My mom and I dropped my brother off (he is 17!!) to fly to Germany to visit some family and friends for two weeks. He did well, I am proud of him. So we headed down there to visit her aunt. It was nice to just sit and relax! It was stressful to come home and see how messy the house had become lol I went on a cleaning rampage.


----------



## BabySeal

S_a_m_m_y said:


> yogi77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, wow I'm off for half a day and miss a lot haha!! Hope everyone is doing good today...I had wheat thins and cream cheese today mmmm...it's about all I wanted to eat at lunch.
> 
> I think I have a new symptom...I had a headache all last night and still have had one all day today.
> 
> For dinner I'm making slow-cooker curry butter chicken! It's the first time I've tried it this way so I hope it turns out!
> 
> ...and as for bra's, I do need a new one but only my left boob has gotten bigger...I'm lopsided so I'm waiting for the other one to catch up :rofl:
> 
> haha thats funny I think my right one is a bit bigger than the left :rofl:Click to expand...

'

Oh, I am lopsided too haha my right is bigger!


----------



## BabySeal

Welcome blessedmama and momababy! :hi:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

embo I will add it for you when I get on the computer on my mobile phone now


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies, how are we today?

i am not sleeping well and having a lot of ms lately, but good other than that


----------



## BellaBlu

:cry:
I hate to complain because I've wanted to be pregnant for so long...
but I feel like a train hit me.. then backed up.. and hit me again.

My head has been throbbing all day, my stomach is sick.. 

I guess feeling great a few days ago was the calm before the storm!
Hopefully I'll start feeling better. Just wanted to drop in and make sure you girls are all doing okay. :hugs: Have a good night/day/evening.. depending on where you are.


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry bellablu!

i bet your hormones are surging right now. its not complaining, pregnancy is rough. not for punks, thats for sure!


----------



## BellaBlu

:hugs: Thanks blessedmomma.
That may be it, definitely makes sense. :)
I'll be alright, as long as peanut is healthy and growing its worth every ache and pain!

:flow:


----------



## Bride2Be

Hey I'd like to joing you guys if that's okay :)

I'm due March 24th and I'm in Florida :D


----------



## MissFox

Morning ladies! I'm a sweet pea today!!! 
My poison oak is drying up so much that my whole body is itchy!! Nothing is helping anymore (skin is so dry!) except for running hot water over it. That helps for a few hours but I want this to be gone!! Soon. Upside- I'm going to the river for 4 days! GREAT FUN! I probably wont be able to update as much since thre is very little cell service- and my mom's satellite internet is wonky! But we'll see- I'll try to get on once a day. COMMON FRIDAY!
Bella- sorry you are feeling so bad! 
Alex- I hope that you get good news on Sunday- we're all waiting for an update!


----------



## yogi77

Hi Ladies...

Belleblu, I felt the same way for the past 2 days...I wake up feeling fine but give it a couple hours and then I feel like I've been hit by a bus...I had a headache for 2 days straight and felt exhausted. But I know it's all worth it!!!

We are heading out camping today for the weekend and I'm not looking forward to crawling out of a tent 3 or 4 times a night to go pee outside!!!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MissFox

Yogi- I feel ya there. I'm not looking forward to it as I get bigger and further along! Everytime I go to DF's work I have to go outside as even the outhouse is outside. But I don't usually make it there since it's far way. The joys of being a hillbillie! Los of my friends don't have inside shitters. LOL. More of them are getting them but some places- not so much.


----------



## blessedmomma

lol missfox! :rofl:

welcome bride2be :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

s_a_m_m_y- here is my info if youre still doing that...

blessedmomma-Due March 8, 2011
1. Positive HPT- june 26
2. HCG levels Doubling- july 6-1,529, july 9-3,380, july 15-12,123
3. Heart beat on Ultrasound-july 20-132 bpm, aug 3-183 bpm
4. Hearing heart beat via doppler
5. Passing week if you Miscarried
6. Completion of First Tri
7. Normal Prenatal Screening Test
8. Normal Mid Pregnancy Ultrasound
9. Feeling Baby Move
10. Point of Viability
11. Completion of Second Tri
12. 37 Weeks
13. Labour and Delivery

i am in usa- cst

thanks sweetheart!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Alexp said:


> Hi Girls I couldnt get on yestreday as I felt so ill (nausea, throbbing )
> 
> Ive decided to have a scan before I go on holiday Sundayteatime, but the only time they have that I can fit in with DH and work is Sunday morning at 10am.
> Needless to say im worrying already. It means if something is wrong again, I wont be going on holiday. But the midwife said if somethings wrong and something happens abroad it could be worse. The Dr, midwife etc do not know what this uncomfy throbbing is, so I thought best to get it checked then. She did mention mulitple pregnancy too. Hope Im making the right decision .
> Ive tried ginger biscuits for nausea but its most of time im awake and Im plonking weight on by keep muching them. Advised not to put more than a stone on. Blimey ive only got 8lb left for 7 mths.

FX everything is perfectly fine on your scan on Sunday.

BTW I still need your info to add to the front page. Thanks Hun


----------



## blessedmomma

are you ladies on team pink or blue because you already know or thats just what your hoping for?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

what we are hoping for...


----------



## blessedmomma

nice. well i guess im team pink then.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I'll change everything to pink on the front page


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks sugar! how are you feeling today?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MS has been all day thing the last couple of days, forceing myself to eat but still feel sick

How about you?


----------



## blessedmomma

i know what your going thru. with my last pg i had ms all day long. no matter what i did it wouldnt get better. lasted the whole pg too, was horrible. i hope it doesnt treat you that way. this time it hasnt been too bad. im starting to have problems sleeping and with headaches. ms has gotten worse lately, but not near as bad as last time.

i hope it lets up for you soon. i know hard it is to function and not be grumpy when your sick all day


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yeah I wasnt even thinking how hard it would be along with caring for a 10 month old....lol


----------



## blessedmomma

i know what you mean, i have a lil one who will be 8 mos old in a few days. it does add a spin on things!


----------



## blessedmomma

is your 10 mo old a boy or girl? do you have any other children?


----------



## MissFox

Ok- big wave of nausea- and french fries really helped. Also the organic poptart and a couple of figs may have helped too- I can't wait until my friend's fig tree is COVERED and I get to eat them alll!!!!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> is your 10 mo old a boy or girl? do you have any other children?

My 10 mo old is a boy and I dont have any others yet...counting down the months we meet our new addition


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Goodmorning Ladies how are we all feeling today?


----------



## Alexp

Hi Sammy & girls

HPT 14th July
Would like a girl but not fussed as long as it makes it.

Dont feel as sick today but horrible discomfort with cervix, it makes me walk like im 9 mth pregnant.
Had constipation so a friend advised Grapes. So I ate two punnets full. Not a good idea- I looked 6mth pregnant with wind and still didnt make me go. 

Resting now but im nervous waiting for the scan- cant tell you how horrible it is to lie there waiting to hear whether its heartbeat is there or not. Im dreading it and for two pins would cancel. But advised best to go before holiday abroad. 

Please God let it be there this time. :cry:


----------



## Alexp

Hi Sammy & girls

HPT 14th July
Would like a girl but not fussed as long as it makes it.

Dont feel as sick today but horrible discomfort with cervix, it makes me walk like im 9 mth pregnant.
Had constipation so a friend advised Grapes. So I ate two punnets full. Not a good idea- I looked 6mth pregnant with wind and still didnt make me go. :haha:

Resting now but im nervous waiting for the scan- cant tell you how horrible it is to lie there waiting to hear whether its heartbeat is there or not. Im dreading it and for two pins would cancel. But advised best to go before holiday abroad. 

Please God let it be there this time. :cry:


----------



## BabySeal

All day today my lower back has been achy/crampy. Anyone have this along with their cramping?


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone. Haven't been around much cos felt sooo crappy. Been really down in the dumps. I feel guilty as well cos I don't want to sound like I'm not grateful I'm pregnant. I want to be pregnant more than anything but I just feel so awful. My MS has changed to evening and it really is poop!!
On the plus side, my OH informed me he's taking me out tomorrow night. He's taking me to the Italian restaurant were we had our first date. That put a smile on my face I tell ya!!
Hope everyone else is a ok xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Babyseal, I've had that in my lower back. It only lasted that day.. Hope you get to feeling better.

Alexp- Praying like crazy for you lady, let us know how it turns out :hugs:


----------



## BabySeal

Yeah today is really the only day ive had the back aching... but crampy feeling in my lower abdomen off and on every day. Longest wait ever until wednesday for my appointment!!!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! i had some cramping today also. havent felt like that for a few weeks so it was scary at first. i just told myself everything is stretching and expanding as it should be:shrug:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I have had some cramping ever since I got my bfp started out pretty bad and have become more on the mild side. just really dealing with really bad head aches.


----------



## MissFox

I've had some backaches. I've been nauseas for the last 3 days on and off- but it's nothing I can't breathe through or sip on a gingerale for. I've been trying to get some cleaning done around the house (I'm so sick of the mess but just so down about how bad it's gotten since I quit birth control). While I was putting some stuff away I feel tight and tuggy near my uterus so I'm guessing it's probably just stretching.

I didn't make it to the river today- but heading there first thing in the morning. 

Alex- I hope you get fabulous news at your appointment!


----------



## Leanne27

I have not been around much either cos been feeling really rough. My morning sickness has also changed to the even embo! I am really hungry and wanna eat but everything makes me feel sick and the smell of bacon my OH was cooking made my stomach turn eugh. Hope everyone feels better soon, im looking forward to 2nd tri when i might perk up a bit :)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BabySeal

I just keep thinking... "quit complaining" because I am sure there will be real BACKACHES when I am very big and pregnant lol.


----------



## BabySeal

I am going to the zoo later today when DB gets back from work with his son. I am excited I haven't been to the zoo in so long. DB's son is 16 months and lives with us. He will be almost 2 when this baby comes.


----------



## Embo78

Well I've cheered myself right up. Been shopping with DD and I spoiled her rotten!! Treated myself to some maternity jeans and top and it was like wearing a little piece of heaven !!! Went to subway for a spot of lunch. Now I'm in bed for a well deserved nap till DF gets home from work and I'm getting dressed up for our meal out tonight. Today is good :)


----------



## blessedmomma

babyseal- i dont think your complaining at all. each tri has its own aches and pains to deal with. pregnancy is very hard on the body, even for people with the most positive attitude.

s_a_m_m_y- i never get headaches except when im pregnant. and have them all the time when i am. not every day, thank heaven, but off and on thru the whole pregnancy. i feel like im puny cuz my hubby gets migraines sometimes. i know its nothing like what he deals with, but is horrible none the less. 

embo- yay for a great day!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Wont be on much today feel better, found my regular strength Tylenol.....lol We are going to our new house to get the painting done and take measurements for new carpet. Hope your all doing well! talk to you ladies soon!


----------



## BabySeal

I had really bad migraines before the pregnancy 1-2x a month I was down for the count. It was the same routine, I would take my 24 hour max of meds, wouldn't work, then get Toradol and Reglan via IV at the ER (Best med combo ever invented in my opinion haha) 
BUT... not one true migraine since becoming pregnant! :D the occasional headache, but no complaints there!

I am so nervous for when I am farther along because I had my Psoas muscle cut/disconnected a few years back. I can't find anything online on how that could possibly cause problems in prgnancy. Any google pros? lol 

Even the little bit of stretching/bloating has started to cause me pain!


----------



## BellaBlu

I can't imagine having migraines on a regular basis :( I've only had one in my whole life and it was so bad that it caused a fever of 104 degrees (fahrenheit) and I was disoriented. I had to go to the emergency room.. it was scary!
Glad you're not having them not that you're pregnant :flower: It'll be a nice break if you can avoid them for awhile!

We just got back from ordering food from a restuarant here. :lol: The only thing I dislike about living in a foreign country is the language barrier. My husband ordered 1 pepperoni pizza and we got home and realized that they had made 2 PEPPER pizza's. Literally, the only thing that was on them was cheese and hot peppers (gross!) He was so mad, and I couldn't stop laughing. We didn't even take it back because it takes about an hour to get your food when you order it.

On the bright side, I had a burger and fries and it hit the spot ;) I've only been slightly sick all day which has been nice! Hope you girls are doing well. 10 more days until my appointment, I'm so excited!


----------



## Alexp

Well its 10.15pm UK time and I feel sick with worry over tomorrows scan.
I keep trying to imagine them saying it ok and enjoy your holiday but the fear of hearing those dreaded words again, keeps filtering in my head.
My cervix and skin on my tummy is so tender Im worried either scan will be too evasive . Im suffer nausea mostly in the night when I wake for the loo, early morning , mid afternoon and all evening. Ive got stomach ache but is it worry. My boobs dont seem as tender today. Everything is going round in my head.

On a positive note a bought a comfy pair of maternity jeans and top to wear on the flight ( as I ballon up normally) packed my case and shaved my bits ready . :happydance:


----------



## Embo78

Hey Alex.
Hope everything goes ok for you tomorrow. I know how it feels to be worried sick for your LO. Last week I was exactly the same.
I'll be thinking bout you :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Alex everything will be just fine might get some extra special news....twins, one of our girls had a dream one of us were going to have twins, might be why your having a extra sensitive tummy. I'll be praying for you scan tomorrow and a fun filled holiday!


----------



## BabySeal

Alex... good vibes for tomorrow! Just get through the worry until the appointment. Just think you'll get that good news and then have a fabulous holiday with no wondering! Good Luck!


----------



## BabySeal

Bella, I am jealous... I am from Germany and I ABSOLUTELY miss the pizza from my town.. ugh. Not to mention the bread, sweets, cakes... I could go on and on and on lol. I have been trying to convince my brother to bring me back tons of stuff since he is visiting, but my list is getting to long and he is getting pretty frustrated lol.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Babyseal how was your day? How you feeling?


----------



## BabySeal

It was okay... I went to the zoo and it was a HOT day. Not too much really on symptoms today. How are you feeling?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well I took tylenol and my head is feeling better which made the nausea go away along with the dizzy spells, I'm Breezy!...lol Sounds like alot of fun going to the zoo. is this your first pregnancy?


----------



## Alexp

Well its now 4am UK time in morning. Cant sleep Ive been awake since 2am.
My nausea is worst at this time. 
Thanks for all well wishes- only 6 hrs to wait for scan:wacko:

Sammy I have been told by the midwife it could be twins too. I went to a medium three years ago and she was spot on with the whole reading. She said I can see twins pink and blue, or it could be one followed closely by another. My Grandson is 9mth old, so Im hoping he is the blue one. She did say I would be pleased with the outcome and very happy. I keep thinking that sentence for positivity. ( she was the only one that said " you have lost three babies bang bang bang one after the other " . That was before I lost the last two babies though and she didnt mention them. Mind you they are not supposed to tell you bad things) Lets hope she is right. Ten oclock will tell :shrug:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Alex I hope you feel better so you can get some sleep. I am excited for you! I am sure your really anxious for some good news. Remember think positively!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hope you can squeeze in some time to update us before you leave, not knowing your outcome will drive us all made, even though it will be good news, I think we all just want to know if their is two....lol


----------



## BellaBlu

BabySeal- Lol, I do love the "doners" here.. and the spaetzle (spelling?)

Alexp- Thinking of you today honey :hugs:


----------



## Alexp

:baby::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


My goodness I was thinking it would all go wrong.
Within ten seconds of putting the gel on my tummy the sonographer swung the monitor round to show a thriving 8 week 4 day baby with a clear heartbeat. Needless to say I burst out sobbing with relief, she couldnt carry the scan on as I was crying that much. Kept making the baby jiggle.
Got fab pic and feel more positive as it looked a big strong healty baby (to me) NO TWINS PHEWWWW

I think she knew how much I was worrying. Had a giggle coming out though. A line of very young mummies to be waiting and this old dear with a smile a mile wide. Still early days but got a good feeling.:happydance:

Thanks girls for all your support- im having a rest before my flight now. Will try to get on line on hols though


----------



## BabySeal

Sammy... yeah this is my first pregnancy!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Awww congrats Alex on the wonderful news!

BabySeal how exciting! How are you feeling?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hope all you girls are doing okay, afm I woke up with mild cramping and streaks of blood in discharge, only when I wipe...sorry tmi called doctor and they want to see me on Wednesday. booked my first prenatal appointment for Sept 14. I just hope everything is okay.


----------



## Embo78

Congrats Alex. So glad your scan went ok.

I'm sure you'll be ok Sammy. I was bleeding and cramping before my scan last week and bubs was a ok.

I've got my first antenatal appt on Thursday I'm so excited. DF has booked afternoon off so we can go out for lunch.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

ohhh fun and exciting Embo!


----------



## alynn6758

I hope your scan goes well Sammy :) I'm sure all will be well. :) My first scan its today in a few hours...getting pretty antzy right now. :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I dont think they are doing a scan? They want me to come in just to check on things, I might also have a yeast infection?


----------



## BellaBlu

:cry:

Today sucks. I'm wayy emotional and I'm overwhelmed with my dog. She chewed a giant hole in our couch and we recently patched up the wall where she chewed, scratched a hole in it. I love her to pieces but she's stressing me out to the max.. and I'm starting to second guess myself with taking care of her AND the baby when he/she gets here. But at the same time I dont want to give her away because I love her so much.. 

And I just talked to my family back in the states, my grandparents are there from AZ and I haven't seen them in 6 years so I'm really bummed that I can't be there. They are going fishing and "bottle diggin'" .. some of my favorite things to do with my family so I'm just feeling sorry for myself that I can't be around my family right now :cry: 
I dont know if I'm just overemotional or if I am legitamitely stressed out/sad.. but it sucks.


----------



## BellaBlu

Good luck to the ladies with the scans.. :hugs:

sorry for moaning.. just needed to vent.


----------



## Embo78

Ahh Bella. I know how you feel. But I only live 40 miles away from my parents!! When I phone and my bro and lil sis are there I feel so homesick and just wanna go over so it must be awful for you being so far away from your family. Get DH to give you big hugs Bella. And here's one from me :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Hi ladies! I just got home from a weekend with my best friend and mom. They live close to eachother but still a little over an hour from me-- but at least it's sunny and warm there! I got to jump in the river one day but now I need tocatch up on sleep! 
I had "Thanksgiving Dinner" yesterday at my BFFs house. So delicious! 
Nausea has been on and off the last few days- but yesterday before th epancake breakfast was the worst! I had to hide the eggs I ordered with my napkin- but the pancakes hit the spot! 

I'm glad the hear your scan went well Alex! 
I can't wait for my appointment- Aug. 30th is so far away!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well ladies I think I am going to go take a nap feel a bit sick ttyl


----------



## yogi77

Hi Ladies,

I hope everyone is doing ok...I am not doing ok though :( Over the weekend I had a mc and it was just confirmed yesterday via ultrasound. This was my first pregnancy so it is very discouraging and heartbreaking.

I started heavy bleeding and cramping on Saturday and went to emergency where they did an internal exam. They found that my cervix was in the right position and closed, so at that point they termed it a "threatened miscarriage" and sent me home to bed rest for 2 days until my ultrasound yesterday. But the ultrasound showed nothing so it was confirmed that I had mc'd. I was so confused because they had said my cervix was closed but didn't have that question answered. I have an appt with my regular doctor tomorrow to ask these questions. 

I also tested RH- so I had to have the shot of RhoGAM which will have to be repeated in my next pregnancy.

I hope that because there were no complications with the mc that we can start trying again right away. 

So good luck to you ladies, hopefully I will be back on here soon enough. We're trying to stay positive and keep telling ourselves that these things must happen for a reason.


----------



## MissFox

:hugs: Yogi- I am so sorry to hear that. :hugs:
I hope to see you back in here soon! I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## BabySeal

yogi.. Im so sorry to hear :( 

you'll be back in 1st tri in no time. My thoughts go out to you. If you ever need to talk all of us are a PM away as well as this thread being here.


----------



## MissFox

Morning sickness has kicked in with a vengence this morning. I just spent 5 minutes dry heaving over the toilet, but nothing. I always have a hard time puking. I've got 2 hours until I need tobe to work so hopefully I can make this go away.


----------



## BabySeal

Miss Fox thats the worst when it carries on like that! Hopefully you feel better before work.


----------



## blessedmomma

sooo sorry yogi:cry:

hope ms clears up for the ones with it too:hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Managed to finally puke! Ate some crackers and now I think I'm gonna get ready for work. I'm just exhausted though- I want to sleep all day.


----------



## BellaBlu

Yogi-
Sending hugs your way honey :hugs:
I'll be thinking of you. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Leanne27

Yogi, so sorry hon. Sending you hugs. xxxx


----------



## Embo78

So sorry for your loss yogi :hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yogii I am so sorry I hope you recover quickly I know the emotional part will take time. My thought and prayer are with you! :hug: take care hun


----------



## BabySeal

My appointment back at my regular gyn office is in 16 hours!!! :) I will have a Nurse-Midwife.

I am excited, I am so glad I am not stuck going to that other office I had my first appointment at.


----------



## Mschristy_78

Hi Im also due March 29th 2011 this is my 4th pregnancy but wuld love to have a baby buddy :) im also on facebook as Christy wright O'Connor feel free to add me on there just will have to remind me on who you are 
Congrats on your pregnancy!!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

moving sucks busy all day. extremely tire but cant sleep!


----------



## Leanne27

Hello, Sammy please could you add todays date for me to have seen heartbeat please? :)

Could you also change my due date to 02/04/2010 as I have been put back to 7 + 4 which is what i thought to start with! 

Thanks

xxxxx


----------



## Embo78

Hey Leanne.
You've been put back the exact same amount of time as me. Do you mind if I ask how you knew? It's just I've been worrying over my dates and would love to put my mind at ease!! :)


----------



## Leanne27

Hello Embo, Doctors often date u further along cos they assume that women all ovulate of cycle day 14, most women dont. I ov'd on CD29 so i knew I wasnt as far along as doc said cos he just took the first day of last period, which would have made me almost two weeks further along than I thought. I worked out my approx ov date from my chart, take a look if u like in my siggy. Did you chart or use OPK's?

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissFox

I couldn't imagine moving all day!!! Especially with how I've been feeling. I had to rush to bed last night to prevent another :sick: session. Also had to hurry to eat breakfast this morning to see if that helps- since I usually don't eat breakfast right away. I hope today is better than yesterday and that I can figure out ways around my nausea- but I may not be so lucky.
I'm excited- Just over a week until my first appointment- but they wont book a scan until I'm there for that one. Oh well- I'm just excited to get things moving along.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

leanne. I will change it once I get our home computer up and running. I feel extrmemly tire and queezy


----------



## BabySeal

My appointment this morning went fairly well. I decided to stay on the midwife side of the practice! So I will be having a Nurse Midwife for the care and delivery! My next appointment with be with my OB just to get cleared to be on the midwife side (assess risk and all that) They have midwifes that deliver at each of the hospitals within 15 minutes of my house, so I have an option of where I want to go. They are still waiting for the records from my first prenatal appointment from the other clinic I went to.

I will have the ultrasound on Monday, so I will be 9+1 then! 

Off to google what I should expect to see... :)


----------



## MissFox

babyseal that is so exciting! I really can't wait to go to my first couple of appointments- I have 2 in one week but just found out neither of them is going to have an ultra sound and I was pissed- so I asked if I can schedule one and they said I had to wait until the first appointment!! I'm going to be really upset if they make me wait more than a week- they did my SIL at her 8 week visit!


----------



## BabySeal

MissFox said:


> babyseal that is so exciting! I really can't wait to go to my first couple of appointments- I have 2 in one week but just found out neither of them is going to have an ultra sound and I was pissed- so I asked if I can schedule one and they said I had to wait until the first appointment!! I'm going to be really upset if they make me wait more than a week- they did my SIL at her 8 week visit!

I know the waiting game is horrible!!! If I could have my little dream pregnancy I would be waltzing in for an ultrasound every week! hahaha 

My midwife wanted me scheduled in on an ASAP basis and when I was at the desk the lady wanted to do tuesday. I was thinking "ugh you people think almost a week from now is ASAP?????" She got me in on monday so DB could go since I thought he was off work. Welll I told DB...and apparently he ISNT off work that day :hissy: thats my luck hahaha


----------



## BabySeal

I am excited though to see how much development has occurred from my first scan. Which was so tiny... but had that HB!! That was back at 6+1. I think itll be crazy to see the difference 3 weeks makes.

https://www.pizap.com/gallery_displ...51544110.jpg&username=anonymous&pageid=243109


----------



## Embo78

Hey ladies.
I'm ok, been a bit anxious again so I decided to book another early scan. It's on Tuesday at 6:30pm. I'll be 8+5 so will see whether baby has grown and developed. I just think that three n half weeks of wondering and waiting will just kill me. I'm getting more and more anxious each day.


----------



## blessedmomma

babyseal- yay for your scan, that pic of baby is great! i can already see baby is gonna be a lil cutie!

s_a_m_m_y- i cant imagine moving right now, while sick and exhausted. you must be sooo stressed out! so sorry hunny

embo- you gotta do what you gotta do to keep sain sweets. 

missfox- i hope you dont have to wait long. its so reassuring to see baby all cozy and safe

leeanne- yay for heartbeat!!!


----------



## BabySeal

blessedmomma said:


> babyseal- yay for your scan, that pic of baby is great! i can already see baby is gonna be a lil cutie!

Thanks! That scan pic is from a few weeks ago.


----------



## MissFox

UGH! Rant warning
So DF has told everyone - with the help of his mother. My ONE request: Keep it off Facebook. Well she just posted about it. I said I was pissed on it and she said "sorry" but hasn't taken it down!!! WTF! I'm so upset. I just hate this! 
Sorry. I'm so upset and DF doesn't understand. Infact we'll probably fight about it later. Like in 10 when I head to bed.


----------



## BabySeal

Oh no Miss Fox!!!!! I would be so pissed I can see why you are so mad! I hope everything went okay last night and you and DB were able to talk about it. I'd be wanting to sit down with MIL and talk to her so she knows how upset this made you.

I think it is sad how people think they are right to spread such great news that isnt theirs to share. Especially in such a public way, attention seeking?


----------



## MissFox

I ended up telling him that I couldn't talk about it last night because I probably would have told him to get out! It's something we've been arguing about and he just thinks i'm "ashamed" to be pregnant- not the case. I'm so happy. 
She said she was sorry in the comments but has yet to remove the post- so screw her. She gets to tell anyone she wants with the condition that it stays off facebook! Apparently I'm the cold hearted bitch for asking that! She's definitly attention seeking- esecially since her daughter is also pregnant (3 weeks in front of me)- but she is also the favorite child. Their whole family is messed up and it's hard because this is the best DF and his mom have gotte along in years
*sigh*
I'm off to the river for a couple days. Hope all goes well with you.


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone.
Had a brill appt wi my midwife. Absolutely loved her. Me n DF really liked her. Kinda feels real now I have my notes and all that!!
Hope everyone's ok.
I'm feeling exhausted and SICK !! X


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

our computer isnt up and running yet and yesterday I had ms so bad with a horrible migraine know I spelt that wrong. was sick half the day completely useless. could even open my eyes....arhhh it was horrible! still dont feel right. moving I think it just adding too much stress


----------



## blessedmomma

sammy- im sure moving adds to it tremendously. in college we had a list of the most stressful situations people can experience (i was a psychology and sociology major) and moving was close to the top. with death of family members and divorce. i cant imagine doing it pregnant on top of that!

embo- yay to a great appt and mw!

missfox- some people dont respect how you want to do things no matter how clear you make it. i try not to be a butt to people but i would probably be thinking, i know who will be the last to know next time. i hope you guys work things out, and she realizes how important this is to you.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

missfox I know how you feel mu mominlaw wanted to announce our pregnancy at her daughters 30th...we didnt even have the pregnancy confirmed by doctor yet


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies- I'm back. I ended up appologizing to her for posting "i only asked for one thing, but apparently it was too much" on my wall. She hasn't talked to me since we txt after that and got into a big argument. So much for that. I'm trying to not let it get to me too much more than it already has.
I have been very sick since tuesday- feeling horrible again today and trying to get ready for work. Ew.
Hope you all are doing great.


----------



## stickylizard

Hey Sammy!

I'm not on the same time as you as I'm in UK :/ but my DD is the same as yours ^^ so I'll be your buddy if you like :] xx


----------



## BellaBlu

:wave: hey girls.
hope you're all doing well. 3 more days until my appointment. I'm so excited/nervous.
Getting ready to head to bed soon but just wanted to say hey and hope you're all okay!

:bunny:


----------



## BabySeal

It's been quiet around here lately lol.

Hope the time flies before your appointment Bellablu! 

I have been craving bleu cheese crumbles so badly, it is frustrating. And I guiltily confess I have had them twice.. once on a burger (hey they were warm i guess) and once in a salad. Bad bad bad lol. I NEED to eat it, or else lol.


----------



## MissFox

It's fine babyseal! All I can eat is bagels and cream cheese. For the most part- but I have to have it everyday.


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome stickylizard:hugs:

yay for cravings!:happydance:

sorry everything went so bad with mil missfox:nope:


----------



## MissFox

I wish I had cravings- mine is more food aversion to everything but the handful of things i can eat. 
As far as the MIL goes- I'm upset on and off about it. I am just going to let it take it's course- It's on her now.


----------



## Leanne27

I cannot go near green vegetables, which is bad cos i guess i need them! Its odd cos I usually like them. hhmmm


----------



## MissFox

Leanne I"m the same way! I can hardly eat veggies at all. The other niht there was this beautiful dinner- six or seven things to choose from and all I could eat was the potatoes and the tomatoes! That bad! Working on some oatmeal now- then we'll see how the rest o the day goes.


----------



## BabySeal

I am considering call the OB/MW office... I have had this awful nagging flank pain since yesterday. I cant get it to go away with tylenol or changing positions. This sucks. It has been steadily been getting worse. It is on the left side of my lower back...oww :(


----------



## Alexp

:nope::nope::nope:

Hi Girls got back from holiday yesterday. All is not well. Got there Monday and wednesday started to bleed alot. Went to local hospital in Bulgaria where they transprted me in a 30 yr old dangerous 100mph ambulance to Bourgas private hospital.The driver wore flip flops and was on his mobile phone. There were no seat belts and both myself & DH got threw all over. I was more scared of crashing than losing the baby.
I had a scan and heartbeat was there so had to stay in three days on drips and drugs. Seems the blood was coming from the Sac the baby is in. Nurses were nasty and didnt speak English, room and bed was filthy with blood and food was unedible. (dry bread & sour milk breakfast, bowl if squelchy rice for dinner & tea)no drinks available, no toilet roll or towels) I will never call the UK NHS again, we have one of the best in the world. Although the old Dr was fabulous and couldnt understand WHY with my history my Dr said I could fly. He said through the interprtor change him !

I had to spend the last two days in our apartment laying down. I was scared to fly home but no way was I going back into Bourgas hospital. The flight was supposed to be four hours the maximum I was allowed to fly but then detoured to drop off at Leeds. Five and a half hours later and in a lot of discomfort we landed to then travel home two hours.:growlmad:

Tried to book into UK hospital from abroad - no way I will have to queue in A&E for at least two hour. Decided wanted to go home and will ring the Early Pregnancy Unit this morning. Well Ive got to obviously have scan today. I dont feel like the baby is there anymore:cry: Although I feel sick my tummy seems to have gone flatter. Im desperately hoping baby is still there but with all I have been through this week things are not looking too good now:cry:

Im soooo angry with how my life always seems to be for me. 

I will update you all later. Alex


----------



## Embo78

Oh Alex that sounds like an absolute nightmare. I'm so sorry you had to go thru that.
I'm hoping and praying everything goes ok. Don't forget to update us when you know what's going on.
Sending big :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

Alex :( So sorry honey, what an awful time you must have had! That sounds horrible. I will be thinking of you and hoping for good news :hugs:


----------



## BabySeal

I'm so sorry Alex that sounds awful... you get yourself to a dr so you can get this all figured out. Good Luck and hugs coming your way.


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes alex!!!:hugs:

i will be thinking about you and praying for you. what a horrible time you had:sad2:


----------



## Alexp

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Im speechless my bubba is okay :happydance:

Had to wait as scan was running late, talk about torture. I even said to my DH im waiting to hear them say " sorry theres no heartbeat" How wrong could I have been.

Seems that there appeared to be another sac or a bleed alongside it. Either way baby is okay for now and very lively. So anyone out there aslo bleeding its not always bad news. Ive been told I will probably bleed the whole way through.

The uncomfy cervix is the worst case they have heard of. Said it would get worse as I get bigger- great ! but I will persevere with it. :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

phew! glad to hear everything is ok and baby is fine:hugs:

did they say it was a subchorionic hemhorrage or something like that? i had some spotting and thats what they said i had. said its a small pool of blood next to sac and that i could have more spotting


----------



## Alexp

Hi Blessedmama

Yes they did say that to me too. Said it was okay though and baby was fine.

I have however got to have a ceasarean due to the Fibroid being over/next to my cervix. They dont have a name for sensitive cervix . Ive called it Battered Old Fanny Syndrome hehehe. This is my ninth pregnancy , Ive had as many D&C after 5 missed miscarriages also Loop diaphermy for pre cancerous cells and three full time births. So my cervix has been through the mill over the years.BOFS perhaps they will name it that as Im the worst case :haha:


----------



## BabySeal

Glad everything is okay!!!


----------



## BabySeal

My scan went well saw the bebe moving around! I made a post in first tri about it but here are my scan pics!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay babyseal- what a doll!!!

alex- im almost up there with ya. have had 7 pregnancies. only 2 mc and 2 d&c's though. and a LEEP, which is like a LOOP... wow, our poor cervixes, huh. yours has been thru more than mine! i almost had to have c-section with last baby as his placenta was next to my cervix but it moved up in third tri.


----------



## Alexp

just googled the subchorionic bleed and if it wasnt a twin sac thats what ive got. Its not as scary as it seems though. 

Thanks Babyseal too.

Right Ive got to lie down as sitting makes throbbing worse.

Back on tomorrow ladies nite xxxx


----------



## BellaBlu

:happydance:

My ultrasound is in the morning, I know I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight.. 
I'm excited but nervous,.. I swear the second he says "Yep, there is a baby in there!" I'll probably cry tears of relief. Everything has went well so far but it's never quite as "real" until you see the peanut from what I've heard.. so I'm looking forward to it! Will let you ladies know how it goes :)


----------



## BabySeal

Good Luck!


----------



## Alexp

Good Luck Bella Blu

I didnt want to get attached too much because of my past history, but Ive seen bubba three times in a week. Too late ! thats my little baby fighting to stay, in there. 

I feel more confident an positive now Ive seen how strong Bubba is. Must think of a stong miracle name to suit it. Think its got both our genes , my husband is full of energy and keeps going regardless, I used to be a karate Instructor so it gets the fight from me. ( I hope it looks like me as Tony has a manly neandraphol forehead hehehe):baby:


----------



## BellaBlu

:) Scan went well. Peanut is just a peanut, but it was so amazing to see that little heartbeat on the screen, I am already absolutely in love. Doc said that baby is in good position, has a great heartbeat and overall looks like he/she is progressing just fine.

What a relief ! :happydance: They did a pap smear right before the U/S which I thought was strange, considering I just had one recently. But since its on the German economy that might just be the way they do it. I think DH is traumatized, seeing them scrape my cervix and such.. :lol: .. Although it did make me bleed a tiny bit :shrug: I assume thats normal with all they were doing down there! Anyways, here's peanut. :flow:

https://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af1/BellaBlu20/Forbnb.jpg


----------



## BellaBlu

Why does my scan look so much different than everyone elses? :shrug: :(


----------



## Alexp

Hi Bellablu

How far are you . it depends on how far you are and how close they did the scan. Last weeks is on my profile pic but the one I had yesterday is even clearer shaped. The changes are really quick on early deveopement. Once the baby has all its organs and parts it just a matter of growing.

How did you down load your scan pic ?

I can make yours out ok anyway x its lovely

added yesterdays scan pic to show difference one week makes from profile pic
 



Attached Files:







lilly antonia scan 002.JPG
File size: 73 KB
Views: 0


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh wow, that really is a big difference! :)
I scanned my picture onto the computer, and then uploaded it to photobucket.

The doctor said I'm 7 weeks and 4 days. It was 8+6 but that was going of last menstrual period, so being 9 days off is just about right :) I suppose its alright for 7 weeks, but truly.. the sack the baby is in looks funny shaped, everyone elses is round-ish. Lol, I over-analyze everything :) All I know is I'm thrilled to hear that everything is alright!


----------



## BabySeal

I have a book that goes into DETAIL of all of the developmental changes and its amazing how much goes on in so little time. My first scan pic I posted was just THREE measley weeks ago and look at that difference. In a few weeks if you would be scanned you would be amazed at the difference. Mine went from a tiny tiny tiny little speck to what I have now.

Your baby have a heartbeat!!! Yay!!!

I had an internal scan too if that makes any kind of difference.... i dont know?


----------



## blessedmomma

bella- what a lil cutie pie! dont worry about your pic, looks great. a lot of things can make a difference in pics. how new and fancy the machine is and whether its an internal or external shot. also if your bladder was really full it can make the sac not look round, your bladder will be pushing on it. even where baby implanted at this point can make a difference, til baby gets big enough to fill the uterus. as long as they see baby is growing fine and has heartbeat, things are good!


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies- Nice pics for all your bubs! I can't believe how fast they start to form! I had some spotting the other night but all is good- I think it was just from :sex: so my Dr told me not to do it until my first appointment. 
I think I'm going to get a pap at my first appointmet also- even though I've had one a few months ago. So we'll see! I don't even know what to expect at my appointment- but I don't think I get a u/s.


----------



## MissFox

OOO and Bella- You're due the day after me!


----------



## BellaBlu

:D Okay, thanks! Yes mine was internal, I'll bet that made a difference as well. :happydance: Seeing that little heartbeat was so amazing, I haven't been able to stop thinking about it all day.


----------



## BellaBlu

:thumbup: MissFox, I knew all along I wasn't as far along as they said I was! Its awesome because me & DH's anniversary of when we started dating is April 7th, Maybe I'll have bubba a day early? Lol. Too cool that we're 1 day apart!


----------



## MissFox

Yea- I'm curious to have my first us to see what they date me as (shouldn't be too far off since I know when I Od) There is a good chance we'll be having babies on the same days!


----------



## MissFox

HEY! WE MOVED TO THE LOUNGE AREA! Awesome!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Hi ladies sorry for neglecting you....I for the most part got settled into new house still alot of unpacking to do, not so easy with the ms all day along with taking care of my son....I feel compeletly useless. If you can just write down in a post what you need me to add to the first page I will try to get it all updated today. Thanks ladies for being patient with me


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I was so confused how did that happen?


----------



## MissFox

No worries Sammy- we can't hold MS and your son and moving against you! Especially since I've been having MS ALL DAY! Not too bad- but sometiems it is. WOOHOO You're an OLIVE! 

I think the moderators did it- the April SweetPea thread got moved there too- so that we can all stay together and not have to start new threads when we switch trimesters.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thats a great Idea! I was just thinking about that, 3 more weeks left in first tri for me but no worries now I dont have to make a new thread in 2nd tri


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Miss fox I but a new thread in first tri to let everyone know how to find where we have been moved. 

Congrats on BlueBerry----->2 more days and your bubs will be a rasberry....YAY!


----------



## MissFox

Yea- that's great that they change all the due month threads also! easy to find it for the rest of the time! 
I'm stoked on the blueberry! I was eating some the other day and picked up a small one and a large one to show to my friend- said today the baby is probably this size- showed the small one and said towardsthe end of the week it will be this size and showed the large one! My bestie an I are nerds together though! She wants kids so bad! She had O spotting and then less than 24hrs later had sex and her OH didn't wear a condom so we're hoping she catches that egg so we can be pg together! lol- like I said- nerds.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

that would be awesome to be preggers the same time as your best friend, mine bf and I keep missing it by years....lol


----------



## MissFox

Yea- her OH isn't really ready- but the other night he was kinda buzzed and asked if she was on birth control and she said no, asked him if he wanted a condom and he said no so I'm really hoping!!! Or if he keeps that attitude up for next month!!! lol!


----------



## BabySeal

I have been doing so well with MS lately.. havent had it for a week or two.. DEFINITELY not the case this morning!! :( This sucks lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BabySeal hope you feel better really soon! Remember hopefully only a couple more weeks in first tri and moring sickness should be gone hopefully!


----------



## MissFox

I'm so waiting for the first tri to be over- to be more of myslef again! I keep telling DF that this is DEFNINTLY HIS CHILD! All I can eat is sweets!! (That's his FAVORITE). I don't know what to do- I've been eating healthy meals too but yesterday I was so nauseous all I oculd have for lunch was a milkshake and french fries! Had some ice cream last night for dinner! I'm not eating a lot of it but wow.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

haha I know what you mean I went to mcdonalds just to get a smoothie...lol two days in a row probably making it three, cant help myself, better than chips. I am running out for corn chips and guac later really craving it


----------



## MissFox

I had guac earlier and it just tasted BAD. Right now I really want some cold fruit.


----------



## braijackava

Hi I am Christina. I live in Minnesota. I am due March 22, 2011. Hopeing for a girl. Heard the heartbeat during ultrasound yesterday. Miscarried last year at 8 weeks.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## BellaBlu

I just realized I'm not due in march anymore :(


----------



## MissFox

Nope- April. Like me! But aww! I don't think mine will change much when I finally get to see my peanut. If it does it'll be February- but I'mthinking not since MS started at 6weeks.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

dont say that....and a loaded baked potatoe sounds fab to atm...lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

braijackava said:


> Hi I am Christina. I live in Minnesota. I am due March 22, 2011. Hopeing for a girl. Heard the heartbeat during ultrasound yesterday. Miscarried last year at 8 weeks.
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png

Welcome to the thread! Once I get on home computer I will add you. congrats and happy healthy 9 months


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

bella I sure hope you stay with our thread! who's date hasnt changed....lol I'm gonna stick with the 29 only because this is number two for me, hoping for a couple days early. doctor said april 4 after my last ultrasound but who knows for sure


----------



## MissFox

I only say Feb. because of the pg symptoms I had starting then. But I doubt it since I didn't once get a bfp and continued to have af and Oing. 
Wow ladies- I feel like poop- really want to stay on the couch but not likely to get a day off until Monday- when my first appointment is. But hopefully it will be a great day to lay on the couch with DF since we've been fighting a lot (I'm moody, what can I say?)


----------



## Alexp

oh i feel so sick. Tuesday was a bad day where i was sick but most of time im nauseus. Today is the same as Tuesday. Not only am I still very uncomfortable with my cervix Im sick too. The Dr said as the baby grows the cervical pressure will increase. Great ! Im a bit fed up today and am not looking forward t the next 28 weeks. I have put 9lb on already too- but dont want to put more than a stone on because the extra weight wont help pressure. 
Ive cut my workload down and made it so i work a few hours every day, that way I can rest in the afternoon. Im ten weeks and it seems such a struggle now.


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone. How's everyone doing?
I'm ok. Nausea has cleared up again today so having yet another paranoid day, thinking somethings gone wrong. Why oh why can't I just chill and enjoy the days when I feel great with energy??!!?
Great news Alex. I was so relieved your bubs is ok. And soooo happy for you.
Great scan pics Bella. Don't worry bout shape of your uterous. It could just simply be the way the pic was took. I noticed when I had mine that it changed as the sonographer moved the whatsit over my tummy. 
Sammy and Miss Fox how you doing bump buddy's? I hear you with your moods miss fox. I was awful to my oh this morning. Snapping his head off and now I feel guilty and lonely cos he's on the late shift!!
And hi to everyone who I've missed :)


----------



## BellaBlu

:lol: I just realized.. according to the gestational age.. My bubba was conceived on July 4th! :haha: How cute, an independance day baby.. Ironic considering he/she will be an Army brat.

And the due date is 1 day after our anniversary, too crazy :) Defo meant to be :thumbup:!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies!

welcome braijackava!!!! happy seeing you here!

bella- maybe your baby will come on your anniversary?? what a good present!

sorry about the hormones misses. i guess thats just part of it though. we wont remember any of the arguments when babies get here.

how is everyone today?


----------



## Alexp

Hi Bellable , Embo78 & others

We worked our conception date out and it happened at last holiday in May in Bulgaria. Unless its going to be a Womble I cant name it that :haha:


Embo I too wittle when I dont get sypmtons but being this sick I cant wait for them to stop. Im sure I can feel Bubba moving like a ripple. I know it seems early but my uterous is high up very sensitive and I cannot touch my skin.
Its not wind as that is a different rumble( Ive got loads tmi):blush:

I think because Ive had so many pregnancies your ligamnets are looser. I got PDs with Lacey and have been warned it would come back. When Lacey was born she was curled into a little ball for months. I wore a support belt but it didnt help much. Seems she was in this position most of the time as my muscles were weaker to support her.

Because I am agitated all the time I snap terrible at my DH . He is very understanding and desperately wants Bubba here. Bless him !


----------



## MissFox

Bella- THATS AWESOME! 
Flipped out on DF last night because he waas gaming and I was trying to talk to him but he wasnt interested in the puppy toys I got for our puppy (my avatar). I've been soo sick this morning- no puking but shaky and dizzy and nauseas. I woke up at 2 as I got a txt from a friend who delivered her baby! 8lbs 13oz and 21 inches! And a week early! lol. Couldn't get back to sleep- this insomnia is killing me. Got up to try to get ready for the day at 6:30 and no such luck. I layed back down feeling horrible and slept for another 3 hours. I still feel bad but not as tired. 
I probably wont be back on until Saturday morning though- I'm heading to the warm weather again. Gotta do it while it lasts!


----------



## BabySeal

BellaBlu said:


> :lol: I just realized.. according to the gestational age.. My bubba was conceived on July 4th! :haha: How cute, an independance day baby.. Ironic considering he/she will be an Army brat.
> 
> And the due date is 1 day after our anniversary, too crazy :) Defo meant to be :thumbup:!

It has my conception on July 4th also... and I am 9+4? I'm confused?


----------



## kerryneann

hi hun i am due 18 march 2011 xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

BabySeal- That's strange? Maybe I didn't work it out right! I just counted back 7 weeks and 4 days from my appointment... is that not the right way to do it? I know you have to take implantation and such into consideration but according to the dates, I literally conceived RIGHT after I got off AF.. I had to have.. So according to the size of the baby & "due date" does it mean that's the day you implanted or the day you actually conceived?


----------



## BabySeal

Mine is based off of my LMP on June 20... and the widwifes have had me measuring correctly. But going by lmps will throw it off a bit since everyone has different cycles. 

I am still confused haha! I can't figure out how we are a week and 5 days off lol. Anyone one want to help me understand? 

Either way... 4th of July conception!!!!!! lol


----------



## BellaBlu

:shrug: I'm so confused! Maybe I did it wrong, but I still keep coming up with the same thing. Lol..


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

conception occurs within 24-36 hours of bd during your o day


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

my conception date was either july 7 or 8


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

conception is when the sperm meets egg not when you implant


----------



## Leanne27

Everyone migh be a little off cos docs add two weeks (approx) to your dates. So we are all a little bit less pregnant than we seem! Could that be the reason ur conception dates dont match or am I just pointing out the obvious!?!? sorry if I am...... :)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leanne27

Mine was July 10th I think :) We only DTD the once so it cant be far out! hehe


----------



## BabySeal

It could be that obvious... I tend to waayyyy overthink lol


----------



## MissFox

Yea- We dtd on July 9th and July 12th so I'm guessing it was the 2nd time as I got O cramping starting on the 13th. Which was early. SWEET! LOL.


----------



## braijackava

So I am a little worried. It is nothing serious,but today I had some brown spotting on my underwear when I went to the bathroom and since then brown tinged cm when I wipe. Sorry tmi. I had my pap smear 4 days ago. Could it be from that? Just looking for a little advice. Think I will call the doctor in the morning just to be safe.


----------



## blessedmomma

braijackava said:


> So I am a little worried. It is nothing serious,but today I had some brown spotting on my underwear when I went to the bathroom and since then brown tinged cm when I wipe. Sorry tmi. I had my pap smear 4 days ago. Could it be from that? Just looking for a little advice. Think I will call the doctor in the morning just to be safe.

honey i would probably attribute it to that, but just to be safe would still call dr tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

I had brown spotting after my pap smear as well, it went away :hugs: 
Try not to worry too much about it, if it's from the pap it's normal I'm assuming. :flow:


----------



## MissFox

Hey everyone! How are you all doing? I thought I was getting a break in the MS but hit me again today- only gagging though! Feeling much better now. I had my orientation this morning and they weren't going ot see me for my US until next week but one of the mom's went into labor today so her US apointment freed up so they rescheduled me for wednesday!!! I'm so excited to see my little peanut! 
I hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay on the ultrasound missfox! cant wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sorry ladies for not being on as often, I've kicked back and put my feet up, I dont recomend moving while being pregnant.... lol....I have absolutely no energy. hope all my ladies friends are feeling better. congrats missfox on upcoming us, I'm so excited for you


----------



## MissFox

Can't hold being tird against you for not coming on here! We're all tired (i'm sure!) but moving makes it somuch worse! I couldn't even imagine moving right now! DF and I were cleaning the house yesterday and I kinda walked into the bedroom and layed down. He was like "i have to do it all myself?" but then smiled at me. I ended up getting quite a bit done after I layed down for a little while. 

Tomorrow is so far away! I can't wait! I'm so excited!


----------



## Alexp

Update to give Hope to others suffering

Well Ive rested and rested then travelled over two hours to Newcastle to see new nephew. When I stopped and went to the loo I had lots of brown discharge. Every time I wiped it was the same. Worried, I once again phoned the EPU who said come in for another scan (thats 4 in 2.3 weeks)
Worried once again for nothing. Bubba was bouncing around and the old brown blood is from what was the second twin sac./ subchronic bleed. Its getting smaller which is good but the Fibroid is close to my cervix so a definate ceasarean for me. Its not near baby so feel better.
So I have cervical discomfort, bleeding, backache, ongoing nausea, discharge but Bubba is still there. Ive made it to 11 weeks as yet and thats a miracle .

And I will probably have it earlier, so I may well still be aged 46 :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

That sounds so frustrating alex! It's amazing what we can go through just to make sure that bubs is OK.


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone.
Been for scan. Lost my bean.
Thanks for all your support over last few weeks xx


----------



## Alexp

Oh Embo, God Im so sorry. :hugs:

Really wanted to hear good news from your scan too. It just doesnt seem fair that this should happen to anyone.
My heart goes out to you sweetheart. As Ive said before on posts, try and get some counselling. I didnt and have lived to regret it in the past.

Your Bean was a special part of your life that will always be in your mind and heart. Even if others seem to forget you will still have your memory of your special Bean 

Alex


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no embo!!!:cry:

im so sorry hunny. you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## MissFox

I'm so sorry embo. 
My heart goes out to you. It's a horrible thing and no words can describe how you must be feeling. Feel free to PM me if you ever want to talk. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## baby32211

Congrats, I am just about 11 weeks, due March 22, pretty close to you!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

my dear embo, I cant even imagine what you are feeling or going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you sweetie. if you ever need to chat I'm here for you hun.:hug:


----------



## BabySeal

I am so sorry embo.. my thoughts go out to you


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh Embo :( I am sooo sorry for your loss. I'm thinking of you and I'll be praying. :hugs2:


----------



## MissFox

Alright ladies- I have to post the pic later, but I had my first us. Saw 1 peanut and a heartbeat of 176. And a waving arm!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks everyone. For all your kind words.
I'm going to unsubscribe from this thread now. It's just so difficult for me. Don't think I'll ever get over this. My hearts broken.
Hope you all have wonderful pregnancies I'll be secretly stalking you !! 
Good night God bless xx


----------



## yogi77

Embo, I was back here lurking to see how you girls were all doing since I left. I'm so sorry for your loss. I struggled so much for the first 2 weeks and am starting to feel better now. If you ever need to chat I'm here for you, but I know how it takes time to recover. :hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hope everyone is doing well today


----------



## MissFox

Hey! 
I am doing pretty good today after a very rough morning! Wow Sammy- You're a prune! I absolutely love the fruit ticker! Especially since it's one of the only foodsthat I've been able to eat. I met with my CNM this morning andshe perscribed me something for the nausea- but I don't know how much I'll actually take it.


----------



## Alexp

Hi Miss Fox & others on here too:flower:

Im going to see midwife about getting acupuncture to help with my nausea and discomfort. Its free at our hospital. It helped my friends daughter when she was having twins. 

Ive been that uncomfortable I have been in tears . I went shopping for a maternity support bra as my saggy spaniels ears have turned into heavy spaniels ears. I parked up walked down one street to M&S then Mothercare. Bought a sandwich from Greggs and walked back up the street. That took me an hour. Walking with the pressure bearing down is unbearable on my cervix. All I bought was the sandwich, as I was shattered by just doing this. Ive got a proper bump for 11.5 weeks. ( the blooming street was uphill going back too:nope:)

The sarnie was lovely though- club chicken mayo, only trouble is I wanted another but No Way was I walking back 

Moan over girls - sorry :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! sorry your having such a rough time alexp:hugs: hope your acupuncture helps!

still thinking about embo. hope she is doing ok under the circumstances.

so we are getting ready to buy a new house, made me wonder how your new home is working out sammy???


----------



## Alexp

blessedmomma said:


> still thinking about embo. hope she is doing ok under the circumstances.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> My thoughts are still with her too- bless her. :hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

My heart aches for her......

Well ladies I have one week left in first tri and have 9 days until my official first appointment, would be my 5th if you count all the emergency appointments I had in the first weeks of pregnancy. Really excited, kinda scared. popped out my maternity clothes from last summer preggo shorts and capris. I can feel my uterus about 2 inches above my pubic bone, its crazy. Just feeling really tired, probably from the move and still unpacking and still trying to get all the rooms painted..lol all in time. Talk to you ladies soon! Hope your all doing well


----------



## Alexp

Saw my midwife for the first time today, did see a locum one a few weeks ago, but she didnt do anything like todays.
Seems the throbbing and pain are coming from the fibroid above my cervix. Its got bigger so makes my fundus at 16 weeks when im only 12.1 weeks.
The midwife tried to listen with the doppler but could not hear anything, another midwife tried after I went to the toilet. 
Phewww was I scared :nope:. It was there though. They said having a full bladder can deflect the sound and also the baby could be hiding behind the fibroid.

A word of warning from the midwife : a woman hadnt felt her baby move so bought a doppler and heard heartbeat, next day again no movement but a heart beat. next day she could not find a heartbeat so contacted the midwife. The baby had died. The midwife said if she had come with no movement the first time,they could have scanned her and seen something was wrong. Advised me not to get one as they cause worry or in this poor ladies case incorrect reassurance.

Im down for acupuncture in a few weeks to help with this and nausea.

Hope everyone is ok:flower:


----------



## MissFox

Woo Sammy! 11 weeks! Almost out of the first tri! I'm excited I've only got a couple more also. I have my next us on the 24th so I'll probably be telling people after that. 
I don't think I'll be getting a doppler- just because finances are tiht right now and DF probably wouldn't like it much- think I'm overreacting or worrying about something instead of just hearing the bubs.


----------



## BabySeal

Yay sammy were almost into second tri! On the forum it says second tri is 13 weeks on... when are you officially moving over?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well I wont be moving since they moved our thread to the lounge area so we can all stick together throughout our pregnancies. I was under the impression that first tri was after you hit 12 weeks/ 3 month. Oh well almost there either way. I am getting nervous for my appointment, I feel like my symptoms left and I guess I am just nervous there wont be a heartbeat. Trying not to think about it. Hope all you ladies are doing well.


----------



## MissFox

Sammy I can understand the nerves part, but you're also getting farther along where they say to expect symptoms to not be so bad. 

So I was just in the parking lot of a grocery store and this other car and I backed into eachother. Both cars are fine- his had a little dent on the bumper and mine was hit in the tow hitch so unscathed. We decided not to call the cops of anything (think he might be illegal- barrely spoke english- or possible no insurance? i didn't care either way) but my friend said he's probably gonna call the cops and say I did a hit and run! UGH!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thats what I am hoping, every pregnancy is different, with my first I got all my symptoms late in pregnancy, started in 2 tri and only lasted for about 3-4 weeks. I hope thats it with this one.

Hope he doesnt try to do that, but I am sure your alright, were there any witnesses? Hope everything turns out alright. How are you feeling missfox?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

havent been able to post bump pics, during the move, still havent unpacked the digital camera charger, have the camera but its dead. bummer! Hopefully I will find it soon.


----------



## MissFox

I'm hoping I'm fine also. There was one lady who saw it- but I'm sure that there were cameras in one of the stores. I've been pretty good the last couple days but today I feel downright horrible again. Something about the days that I have to go to work that make me feel bad. I'm trying to get the stuff Ih ave to get done until Thursday (the next day I work here). Tomorrow I'm supposed to go help a friend with some stuff at her house- but I hope I feel better! 
For the most part I'm fine- just some intense nausea and headaches.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Found out that my 18y/o brother got his gf pregnant who's 17 and is due 3 weeks before me.....in complete shock...speechless!


----------



## blessedmomma

wow sammy- thats some news now!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

My mom called me today and stated she had good new and bad news...said the good news was my brother was moving out closer to me....Virginia....and the bad new was about his gf being pregnant, I bawled and told her none of it was good news.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

gonna have to buy some new undies ladies....lol the elastic around my lower stomach is getting to tight and uncomfortable


----------



## MissFox

Wow on the brother thing! 
And I was just thinking that I need some new undies! I ripped a pair of mine straight out of the dryer- they were just too tight and I wore them anyways! Whoopsy! Just a little hole near the stitching so no biggie but if I don't want to ruin all my favorite pairs I should get some new ones.

Saw Eat Pray Love last night- it was good and I only wanted to cry in a couple parts and barf (at the food) in a couple parts. 
OOOOO and my BFF made Dilly Beans, Green Beans, Blackberry Jam, Banana Bread and Zucchini Pecan bread- and gave me 2 jars of each!!! I need ot learn how to can!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Oh my word that sounds good, funny thing you said dill made me think of relish....for some reason I have been craving it alot....lol.

I think I might need some maternity pants..lol unpacked my summer mat. shorts and capris but need more than them. I am wearing mesh jogging pants but the elastic is also tight around my mid section oooh un-comfy right now.... and cant sleep, had some icetea way too late this evening and now look what happens awake, I will be the walking dead tomorrow....lol


----------



## MissFox

Ice tea is my favorite!!! I'm thinking ofmaking some ice pregnancy tea. 
My pants are definitly snug- My belly is already getting bigger- I thought that waasn't supposed to happen so soon! Oh well.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

with my son I didnt start showing until I was about 6 months pregnant, not only 11 weeks I feel like I'm already 5 months...lol still cant find my charger for digital camera or else I would have posted two more bump/bloat pics....lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yay missfox your lo is a prune!!!!! Happy 10 weeks!


----------



## MissFox

Thank you Sammy! My friends mom said that she still thinks I have a twin in thre- I keep saying that I'm just fat! BUt really- I can already feel myuterus and I definitly have some bloat going on but I'm still regular and drinking a lot of water- so IDK. I'll have to ask my dr when I see her next. (not til Oct. 1)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

that would be a suprise, DH said the same thing, on the ultrasound pic there are two white dots, tech said it was the babys heart but I think theres just one. I guess only time will tell. Next appointment for me is on tuesday....so nervous.


----------



## MissFox

That would be a surprise! 
I don't really know how else to explain the belly! We'll see at the end of the month! 
Tuesday is so far and so close at the same time!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yes I know its driving me nuts, just want to be told eveything is okay. Do you need me to add anything to your list on the front page?


----------



## MissFox

Ummm heartbeat on US was heard 9/1
Thanks


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

do you know what the heart rate was? and I will add it for you.


----------



## BellaBlu

:flow: I'm 10 weeks tomorrow.
So excited to be in the 'double digits' weeks!


----------



## MissFox

it was 176. 
Congrats Bella- so exciting!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yay bella congrats on being 10 weeks tomorrow! Do you need me to add anything to the front page for you?


----------



## BellaBlu

Yes :flower: The heartbeat on U/S was August 24th.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

what what the heart rate?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

*On Friday I am going to change thread name from Due March 29, 2011 anyone want to buddy up TO-----> March 29, 2010 Bump Buddies*


How does that sound or do you guys want to come up with a group name?


----------



## BellaBlu

Sadly I'm not sure, the doctor wasn't MY doctor because mine was gone that day.. and he didn't speak that great of english.. so all he said was "the heartrate looks great!" .. I can't believe I didn't ask "what is it?" lol.. I was just too excited.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Ok thats fine, I will add August 24 to the front page for hb on u/s


----------



## BabySeal

Hey Sammy... for the first page..

Heard on doppler on Aug 27

and the hcg levels doubling and miscarriage options dont apply to me.

Thanks :)


----------



## MissFox

I'm also not part of hcg doubling or miscarriage one.
I'm down with the name change. It'll probably keep the group size where it is now? Not that I don't welcome new people


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BabySeal said:


> Hey Sammy... for the first page..
> 
> Heard on doppler on Aug 27
> 
> and the hcg levels doubling and miscarriage options dont apply to me.
> 
> Thanks :)

Do you remember what the heart rate was? I will add it to the front page.


----------



## BabySeal

[/QUOTE]

Do you remember what the heart rate was? I will add it to the front page.[/QUOTE]

No because Ive done it a zillion times since lol... dang


----------



## MissFox

:rofl:


----------



## Alexp

Got my 12+ scan today at 1.20 UK time. Fingers crossed all will be okay. 
Seeing if any signs of Downs Syndrome (my age) Still nervous altough I heard heartbeat Tuesday and yesterday on lent Doppler. Took me ages to find it and scared me a bit. So once I found it I sent it back.

My boobs are not so tender now but I still feel nauseus. Read on link its normal for this coming up to 2nd Tri- hope so 

Wish me Luck girls :thumbup:


----------



## BellaBlu

Good Luck Alex :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine :thumbup:


----------



## BabySeal

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Alexp

Thankyou girls :flower:

Well I had my scan for Downs and my daughter made it from Wales with minutes to spare. 
As you can see from my profile pic Bubba is fine. Nuchal measurement was 1.4 which is normal. Im so relieved ! :thumbup:
Again it was moving around alot. Scan showed up large fibroid that is pressing onto my cervix , this is the discomfort I have. But Bubba is fine Thank Goodness. I have plenty to say Thankyou for.

Got lots of pics and one of the baby waving in close up- cute. It seems I am 13 weeks tomorrow so will have to alter my ticker again.:happydance:


----------



## BellaBlu

Pickles, Lucky Charms, Raspberry Nutrigrain, Fruit by the foot & chocolate chip cookies = the "groceries" I just picked up. Shame on me :)


----------



## MissFox

Great news alex
Bella- You made me want all of that! I've been really wanting some gummie bears- but I think I'll go to the natural food store and pick up some hippie ones that are just sugar. I think they taste better and dont stick in my teeth as much.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlu said:


> Pickles, Lucky Charms, Raspberry Nutrigrain, Fruit by the foot & chocolate chip cookies = the "groceries" I just picked up. Shame on me :)

All sounds great, been craving some apples lately and potatoes~ anyway I can get them....lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Great News Alex!!!


----------



## braijackava

Soooo tired........


----------



## MissFox

brai- I am very tired too. This is my first day off since sometime last week- when I probably left work early from being so sick! I'm going with since last monday though!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yeah the last couple of days we have just kicked up our feet and stopped unpacking so today and this weekend we are hoping to get everything unpacked and in its place.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Where is everyone?


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry havent been on in a minute. we have been doing a lot of house hunting and think we have picked the one we want but need to do some research first to make sure. its very energy consuming, and even more so when there is so little energy to spare.:wacko:


----------



## MissFox

I was wondering that the other day! Just didn't hav time to post. I have been having some cramping- makes me make a face here and there but I think it's just growing pains. I'm so tired- I was up wayyy too late last night and too early this morning. 
Hope you all are doing wonderful!


----------



## BellaBlu

All you ladies house hunting and moving.. I would never be able to do it! I can barely muster up the energy to do the dishes at the moment, so well done! :)

MissFox, I've had the same cramping, well I dont know if it's "the same" but I've had some strange random sharp pains around my ovaries.. Freaked me out but I figured the same thing. There's alot going on in there.. I'm sure it's fine :thumbup: 

I wanna go back to bed, but I need to go grocery shopping desperately! So I think I'll do a bit of online shopping to perk my mood & then start 'takin care of business' ;)

Hope you ladies have a fabulous day.


----------



## Alexp

I was really nasty and spiteful to my DH last night and said things I shouldnt have done. I even slept half the night in the spare room. :-#
All over me being mardy !:cry:
I basically restore & display Vintage Coach Built Prams for Help for Heroes (UK injured troops in Afghanistan). I have 11 Prams altogether but wanted a special posh one for Bubba. There was a lovely rare burgundy Bird of Paradise Wilson on ebay. I had already won a bid on a Osnath on Sunday that we have to collect. Its beautiful but I wanted the Wilson too. And as I was paying for the Osnath was hoping DH would offer to put some towards the Wilson- NO chance !

So I had ago at him saying he paid £700 for a modern flimsy buggy for our Grandson, but cant pay that for a posh Pram for our baby.( I nastily said Harry was not even his proper Grandchild nope:) I also said if anything happened to Bubba then I did not want to live anymore. I was angry and meant every word at the time.
I hardly slept, as the house is an old cottage and can be spooky at times, I kept seeing blue and whites orbs flashing about. My youngest daughter has seen these too as its her room. .

I cant take back what Ive said but text an apology. I feel so insecure and worrying daily over Bubba surviving. Its made me want to move house and start a fresh. DH text "put it up for sale then" , but we couldnt get anywhere like this for the same price.

Does anyone else feel or act like this

sorry to off load :cry:


----------



## BellaBlu

:hugs: Alex I have definitely said things to my DH out of anger that I wished I wouldn't have. I've been completely horrible to him, and even worse.. I got SO angry at him that I broke our mirror in our bedroom :wacko: That was awhile back, but I do know what you mean. And I've also slept in another room.. so I know the feeling.

It's hard to sleep when you're that angry as well.. It passed though, and I'm sure it will for you too. Even before I was pregnant I had a bad temper.. I dont generally get mad easily..but when I do I'm REALLY mad.. I think all women have those moments, so I wouldn't be too hard on yourself. We can hardly be held accountable for our anger with this absurd amount of hormones running through our bodies..

So no worries ;) Everything will be alright.


----------



## MissFox

Bella I've also been having a hard time getting my butt moving! Finally did all the dishes and had a long chat with DF about how since he's not working he REALLY needs to help around the house because I can't be the only one with income AND clean the whole house and make dinner when I get home from work at 8pm (especially since I eat at 6 or 7 at work). 
Alex I've also been really mean to DF. It's all part of the hormones and the best thing you can do (which I've had to do a few times so far- when I realize it's my fauly, but he's also to blame a lot of the time) is apologize. It's hard to suck it up but I had to tell DF that I'm not myself and I'm so upset and angry at the same time and I can't stop it. I've slept on the couch (he wouldn't leave the bed) but went back to bed after he came out and gave me a good night kiss (that fight was his fault). 
Things will work themselves out and the boys just don't understand what we're experiencing in our bodies. 
:flower:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

well ladies update, Had my appt today, everything is well heard the baby's heart beat but wasnt given the heart rate, forgot to ask (its funny how you forget...right Bella lol) But weird thing last night I had some sharp pain in my bellybutton felt like a hot dog poking out. Told my Dr. about the pain and he felt around and told me I have an umbilical hernia, that will have to be surgically fixed after my 6 week postpartum appt. so thats it. Everthing is well, oh and I cant lift anything over 20lbs which means no more picking up my son...who's going to be one in Oct.


----------



## MissFox

Glad that besides the umbilical hernia things are going well for you!! That's going to be rough not picking your son up! I still catch myself picking my little brother up and throwing him around! 
So Im getting quite the belly (waiting til 11 weeks for first picture post "before (4-5 weeks) picture) and don't think I"ll be able to drive much past 5 months! I'm short so I'm already too close to the steering wheel.


----------



## Alexp

Sammy - thats going to be hard for you. I cant lift Harry my Grandson (who is also one Oct 25th) Have you tried a support belt that will help as it has a firm band over the belly itself. £12 here in UK at Mothercare. I have bought one but it irritates the nerves in my tummy.

Miss Fox -you can get a special bump protector for your tummy that attaches to the seat belt (you sit on it). Also does your steering wheel alter upwards like mine does. 

Well girls I eat humble pie and apologised , it was a relief as I opened my heart and told him how scared I was at getting further and dreaded anything going wrong. I even popped to midwife . It took 20 mins for her to find the heartbeat. The baby is very active and moves around that much she couldnt quite get it. Eventually she did, much to my relief.


----------



## BabySeal

Glad to see everyone is doing well!.. even with all the crazy pregnancy hormones lol. I had my appointment yesterday too. I am getting another scan in four weeks to check the length of my cervix and then an anatomy scan four weeks after that. I am going to be getting scans galore! I have had them at 6, and 9 then the next ones will be at 16 and 20. I hope when I have the one at 16 to check my cervix they let me get a look at baby!!

My appointment was with an OB/GYN this time not a midwife and as much as I wanted a midwife I REALLY liked this doctor. He was answering all of my questions before I even had to ask! He explained everything in detail and was great. Ugh now I have a OB/GYN vs. Midwife decision t make.


----------



## blessedmomma

sammy- so sorry to hear about the hernia. will be hard not to pick your son up, mine will be one dec 16. i know thats a couple months younger but he loves to be held and carried around. i cant imagine what i would do if i couldnt. and a surgery right after having a baby, yikes!

ladies- we all get hormonal sometimes, its all just part of it. my hubby is very gentle with me and sensitive to my needs. even though he doesnt fully understand everything im going thru, he tries to stay patient and loving. i guess thats part of why we are already on number 5! i hope your husbands are as understanding as they can be as well. dont be so hard on yourselves, pregnancy aint for chumps! its a long hard process

sending :hugs: your way!


----------



## MissFox

Thanks for the idea alex but my steering wheel is already all the way up! If I put it lower my breasts get in the way. Most vehicles (except compact cars- which wouldn't make it up half my friend's driveways) aren't designed for short people (I'm 5'1), especially pudgy short people! I'm hoping to get my cheapy car fixed so that I can drive that!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> sammy- so sorry to hear about the hernia. will be hard not to pick your son up, mine will be one dec 16. i know thats a couple months younger but he loves to be held and carried around. i cant imagine what i would do if i couldnt. and a surgery right after having a baby, yikes!
> 
> ladies- we all get hormonal sometimes, its all just part of it. my hubby is very gentle with me and sensitive to my needs. even though he doesnt fully understand everything im going thru, he tries to stay patient and loving. i guess thats part of why we are already on number 5! i hope your husbands are as understanding as they can be as well. dont be so hard on yourselves, pregnancy aint for chumps! its a long hard process
> 
> sending :hugs: your way!

I know my son will be one Oct 6, doctor told me just to let him crawl/walk to me when sitting down and I guess he will have to get used to being a lap baby instead of always being held or carried everywhere. I am so afraid of getting surgery especially after having a baby, I was hoping the would do the surgery during the same stay but he said no, so he said it will be around 6-8weeks postpartum, that is really frustrating me atm thinking about two different recoveries...crazy


----------



## blessedmomma

yeah sammy, thats a lot on your plate. waiting around to sit and hold my baby makes me think i would have to sit over half the day! i had a surgery about 8 weeks after my last son, so i kinda know what your going thru. i had to have part of my cervix cut off so it was really like having a baby all over again with all the cramps and soreness. i could pick my little one up though, so it wasnt so bad. i wouldnt know the first thing about what a hernia surgery would entail. im sure you wont be able to pick either of them up for a while! your in my prayers for a speedy recovery and that you get a lot of help with both babies!


----------



## MissFox

Sammy I would be stressed over that also!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am stressed I wasnt able to sleep this last week its been horrible. DH family is great but not very helpful due to older age and just not ageeing on things, if you know what I mean. But I know that my husband will be very helpful and thats all that matters 

By the way how is everyone doing today?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I dont know if they are going to do a laproscopy if thats how its spelled or if they are going to go cut the bellybutton open and cut whatever needs to be cut and then put a mesh lining in and stitch me back up from what it sounds like....yikes


----------



## MissFox

Having a supporting DH is important! 
I'm doing pretty good today. Took a risk and got out of bed before my chocolate milk. I feel pretty crappy and have a sour tummy but besides that I'm good. 
Oh and YAY for your PLUM! I want a plum to eat. And a pear. And a grilled artichole and some asparagus. And a bean and cheese burrito. This is what happens when I have a sour tummy- keep putting food in it to make it feel better! :dohh:
I"m sure everything will be ok Sammy. It's frightening but I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## MissFox

I am seriously fixated on food right now. 
Oh and I'm supposed to be getting my whole pre-approval to buy a little house done within a week! It'll only be $200 more than our rent!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

that is exciting....buying a house is better than renting. I feel like I can do anything, just vacuumed the living room and my bellybutton/hernia is hurting again...yuck

Oh and fruit is our friends, cant go wrong with fruit ate apples and oranges and strawberries, only have three left of each, and I just went 1 day ago...lol time for another trip to the produce store....lol funny thing is I have bean and cheese burrito three days ago and bean salad two nights ago. I think tonight is going to be sweet corn mash pot and stuffing with some grilled chicken


----------



## MissFox

I've been having issues with Chicken... and meat in general. I did have a baked (microwaved) potato with sour cream this morning though YUMM! I could go for that iwth some green beans (ones from my friend). But DF will want some meat and he hates green beans. Hmm... I had bean and cheese burritos for dinner last night- and i have a couple small ones with me today- and I ate one a little while ago. now I'm drinking hot chocolate. I really need to go get some fruit. It just sounds delish.


----------



## blessedmomma

sammy- at least your hubby is supportive and even though the surgery will be scary, it will fix you up so you can hold your babies again

missfox- we are doing the same thing. our mortgage will be only 200 more than rent also. my hubby says he is gonna get me all new appliances also. probably sounds silly, but im so excited! here is a pic of the house we are getting ready to put an offer on...


----------



## MissFox

Wow that is so nice! The house we're looking at is a total fixer upper but so is the place we live in now (Can you say SLUMLORDS?). And it's 2x the size! I just hope everything works out and we can buy it!
Good luck to you though! I'm only 23 so I have a bunch of appliances that all match since I only moved out a few years ago... but we'll need the fridge and stove! EEP! SO EXCITING.


----------



## blessedmomma

it looks pretty from the outside, but there is a lot of painting to do and there is a deck out back that is falling apart. we are getting it cheaper because of that. my hubby is soooo excited about doing some fixing. he used to lay floors, did guttering, put on roofs, etc etc etc. if i left it up to him he would have gotten us a total fixer upper. with four kids, about to be five, i had to make sure it was decent enough to live in for now. he doesnt have as much time as he thinks, lol!!!


----------



## braijackava

I will also be having surgery right after baby. I am getting my tubes tied the day after having baby. I am a little scared, especially right after giving birth. This will be the third laprascopic surgery I have had. So I know how you feel! Good luck!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thanks everyone for the support definitely makes me feel better


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## MissFox

I've been up since 4 am (body prepping for baby much?) and feeling pretty bad today. Sent DF to the store for Chocolate Chip cookies. I feel like poo but all in all my day isn't so bad. Hope your day is going well.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yay missfox lil bean is a lime, I dont remember being a lime I must have been off....lol


----------



## MissFox

Lol! I remember when you were a lime- but I don't think you were on much that week. I'm pretty excited for limetime! I just wish this headache would go away! I'm sure it will soon.


----------



## BellaBlu

Yay for limes :)
Hubby is gone all weekend on a trip for work,
so I've got the house to myself..

I think that calls for chick flicks & veggin' out.
And it means I dont have to cook dinner! 

:yipee: I love my husband, but I don't mind having a few days to myself, thats for sure. :thumbup:

Hope you ladies are well today. I'm just excited to be at the beginning of 11 weeks. :]


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

doing good, just feeling a bit slow today...lol yay bella for being a lime...Yay!!!


----------



## MissFox

Bella- I'm there with you! DF used to work out of town 4-5 days a week! Now he's home every day. ADJUSTMENT! Well last night I couldn't sleep again and neither could DF so he went to lay on the couch and watch TV and I ogot the whole bed to myself- finally fell asleep after some chamomile lavander tea. I think it's a new nightly ritual.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox glad to hear you finally fell asleep, I have been having a hard time sleeping too talked to my dr. about the insomnia and I think he is going to wait till my next appointment to do anything....I wonder If we can take melatonin?


----------



## MissFox

Hmm not sure about that but I was really surprised how much the Chamomile helped me. I was so relieved when my dr told me it was OK for pregnancy.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I'll have to pick up some tea! Really hope it helps other than that how you feeling today missfox?


----------



## MissFox

Feeling kinda crappy- just slow moving but I'm working from home. Feeling a lot better than yesterday and I think I just need to keep the food going into my belly! 
Im just dealing with some jerk I used to go to school with questioning my ability to be aresponsible dog owner on facebook. It's bizzarre.


----------



## Alexp

Hi Girls

Ive gone into 2nd Tri but will also stop with the March Mummies as you all will be joining me before long. The support in here and 1st Tri has got me through some worrying moments and for this I Thank everyone:flower:

Been worried as spiritual friend pops in every two weeks and she has made me nervous. She said she felt I would be alright if I made it til 10 weeks, then 12, then 14 now she said 4 month. It annoyed me as I feel she is putting a downer on every milestone she has said. I asked her straight out did she know something. She said No that 4 mth was safe for anyone.:growlmad:
I think the loss of the twin is probably what she sensed and told her so. 

I feel different with this pregnancy its like the ones with my surviving children- nauseus all the time. I lay in bed early this morning ( I cant sleep either ) I had a feeling that I would be lying in bed at Christmas very pregnant with very big boobs- lets hope my feelings are right. 
I give the odd spiritual reading and have given details and names to people I dont really know. So hopefully Ive got the upper hand over her. My friend goes to the church but I dont, as not all the meanings mean the same thing. They can be read differently. People tend to rely too much on what is said is cosher. Like she may see a loss and it could be the twin that didnt make it. Small things can make people so unhappy. 

Right rant over and look forward to seeing you girls in 2nd Tri :happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## MissFox

I had a WONDERFUL WEEKEND! I was housesitting for my mom so I went to dinner at my bestie's house with DF. Then I got to lay on the couch all weekend vegging out! It felt so good! DF left yesterday afternoon so I got some quality alone time!! Got home this morning to a dirty house though. I have made the living room look MUCH better and only have 1 more load of laundry left (on top of the one that needs to be folded, one in dryer, and the one in the washer).


----------



## BellaBlu

Go missfox! My weekend was nice too.. veryyy lazy but nice.

Otherwise, I'm having a helluva time making the transition from being tired constantly to not. Today I wanted to take a nap, because I'm so used to taking a nap during the day now.. so I laid down and couldnt sleep. Which aggravated me because I felt tired..?


Its strange!

I just got back from playing cards and pictionary with some friends. Oh I wanted a glass of wine sooo bad, so I put my juicy juice in a wine glass :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Bella- I've been putting LOTS of drinks in wine glasses! Sprite or a natural clear soda with raspberries and strawberries makes me feel like I'm drinkin' with the girls! LOL!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Crazy I have been craving wine too....oh baby come, funny thing is my DH and I dont drink wine often...going to buy some grapes tomorrow hopefully that settles the craving for wine...lol


Very Very Lazy weekend. Going to have some caf chamomile tea hoping I wont be up until 3am again like the last few nights makes my butt drag all day long then cant sleep at night.


----------



## MissFox

I have LOTS of wine bottles in my house. I LOVE to buy it. I usually don't but it if it's over $5 and some of it is really good. Others... well they get used for cooking. but a Reisling sounds really good- so sweet. hehhehehe


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

DH like the sweet wine too I am not sure of the name...could give him a glass of welchs and he would be happy with that...lol


----------



## BellaBlu

I want a glass of Moscato. :thumbup:That is the sweetest I've ever tasted.. my girlfriends call it communion wine.. :haha: It tastes like sweet tarts!

Lol Sammy :)

Glad I'm not the only one MissFox! I did gingerale with cherries & frozen juice concentrate one weekend, it was tasty :) I was always a beer girl, which is funny because the only type of alcohol I've wanted is wine :thumbup: Defo must be the grapes!


----------



## MissFox

I'm a whiskey girl. lol. Or beer- but usually whiskey and it just sounds NASTY!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yay!!! lil Bean is not so lil anymore....he/she is a Peach!


----------



## MissFox

Congrats Sammy!!! I just got out of the bathroom. It's every 3-4 days!!! Clockwork. DF made me some food while I was being sick- but it's not helping. I'm hoping to lay down and take a nap but I do have to go to work today. Ugh.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

for me its not really food that makes me sick is the smell of certain things. have only been sick once where I have dry heaves other than that is just gaging/dry heaves....hope your feeling better


----------



## MissFox

Feeling better now- but I was a mess ALL DAY! I finally got up at 5 to go to dinner with BILandSIL. Fresh caught Salmon. I'm doing good iwth the low fish thing but I couldn't pass up FRESH salmon. Also got to try salmon cheeks for the first time tonight- they are amazing!!! All in all it was good to get out but I was bumed I had to call into work today. Oh well. I'm sure tomorrow will be better.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Salmon Cheeks are Awesome!!! its been awhile since I had them but man that sounds good. I was thinking of making Cod with tomatoes and onion over rice but forgot my stove isnt working...bummer!


----------



## MissFox

BUMMER! Yea, I had to partake! It was so absolutely delicious!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

its crazy how the food cravings for pregnant women are pretty common. 

Yay MissFox lil bean is going to be a Plum! Happy 12 weeks!


----------



## MissFox

Thanks Sammy- I'm really excited!!! And I go for another u/s on Friday morning! I'm pretty excited that you're a peach! I want to be a peach but I went on this big rant this morning how I couldn't figure out how a peach is smaller than a lemon. I've seen it happen but not usually! The whole fruit thing is starting to bug me really. Like how is a banana bigger than a canteloup? is it a length thing? LOL This has been me all day! 
My cravings have been really intense!!! But yummy! I just want to stop feeling nauseas so that I can eat HEALTHY food again. With my luck baby wont let me the whole pregnancy because DF had TERRIBLE eating habits.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know seriously. 

Well today I had my First Tri Screening today had no idea that they were going to do an ultrasound. have two pictures I will post them tomorrow too tired tonight. they had a scheduling error and we spent almost 5.5 hours at the hospital today. Dr .said everything looks great. baby was moving around like crazy guess we are going to have another active one....lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Here is my ultrasound from my prenatal appt yesterday... 13w2d pregnant
 



Attached Files:







Sept 23 2010 13w2d pregnant.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BabySeal

Awesome pics Sammy!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks~ how you doing havent seen you online in a bit


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

next time I go in for a scan is Nov. 18 I think she said I'll be 18 weeks and then I go in at 20 weeks


----------



## BellaBlu

Yay Sammy, Love those pics :) I'll be 13 + 5 at my next appt. so its cool to see about how big the baby will be!

I'm 12 weeks :happydance: I've been in an awesome mood because of it all day.. lol. :thumbup:

Hope you ladies are well!


----------



## BabySeal

I have been okay... Constant headaches and migraines. My "Bad" migraines give me muscle weakness, vision problems, and im all disoriented so they suck really bad. Funny how the meds they gave me have a sticker on them that says Do Not take is pregnant or planning to become pregnant... lol lets weigh the benefit/risk of that. How has everyone else been?

Oh and salmon CHEEKS? im confused lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I hope you feel better soon, Have you talked to your dr. appt taking those meds during pregnancy? 

As for Salmon Cheeks Missfox had them for the first time and they are yummy who would have ever guessed a fish had cheeks


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies! I just went for my u/s (picutes to come later!!!) and baby is doing great! I have another one to go to next thursday because she couldn't get the measurments she was looking for! Baby fell asleep inthe wrong position but I got some amazing picutures! 
Sorry to hear about the migranes!


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies! I just went for my u/s (picutes to come later!!!) and baby is doing great! I have another one to go to next thursday because she couldn't get the measurments she was looking for! Baby fell asleep inthe wrong position but I got some amazing picutures! 
Sorry to hear about the migranes!


----------



## BabySeal

haha what is it one bite worth? I cant imagine fish cheeks being very big..

I just got over crying because I was cleaning the bathroom, and I cant get the shower clean hahaha. I tried 3 different cleaners and the tub is white and the tile is a matte white. DB is a mechanic and he gets his greasy behind in the shower after work and the oil stains everything. I am frustrated and possibly high from all the fumes lol.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Oh no might have to raid his shope for grease cleaner that might work better than any household cleaners.....lol I had a good cry the other day...FIL works for a pregnancy crisis center and told DH and I to bring our son to a pregnancy walk, registration started at 9, we thought the walk started at 10 got there at 11 and no one was there, we drove around for about 1 hour before we gave up oh man I bawled....not an early riser yet alone on a sat.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox said:


> Hey ladies! I just went for my u/s (picutes to come later!!!) and baby is doing great! I have another one to go to next thursday because she couldn't get the measurments she was looking for! Baby fell asleep inthe wrong position but I got some amazing picutures!
> Sorry to hear about the migranes!

I just posted my pics of my scan from yesterday, same thing happened to me, but the lady doing the scan just kept shaking my stomach and poking me with the probe tried having me lay on left and right sides and sit up but he/she was working with us finally she got the measurements she was looking for but it took a good hour and a half left crampy and very tired


----------



## MissFox

Yea- we were tehre for an hour but the last 10 minutes baby kept trying to fall asleep. I'm kinda sore but was just amazed at how much she had to shake but it was amazing to get to see the baby move! I have to go back thursday (i'll be 13 weeks) for another hour of trying. More poking and prodding but I get to see baby again. She also told me to drink some caffeine before I came in to try to wake the baby up. Just a little though- like some tea.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

oj or any juice is good too


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thats exciting to see baby again I dont get to see lo until 18 weeks


----------



## MissFox

Everytime I drink Apple juice it makes me puke. Same with orange juice but I haven't tried it in a while. I drank chocolate milk before I went and that didn't seem to do much so she just said do a little caffeine (which is ok with me, i have been drinking ice tea here and there for my headaches.) I'll get to see baby at 13, then 18 or 20 or something?


----------



## BabySeal

18 days til my 16 week scan :) technically it is a scan to check my cervix and all that to make sure it is not shortened. I would think that the sonographer will let me see my gummy bear even though shes just looking at my cervix. If not.. I will definitely ask. Maybe a peek too between the legs? lol


----------



## MissFox

lol I would definitly be asking at 16 weeks!!! COMMON US LADY SHOW ME THE BABY!


----------



## BellaBlu

WOW I just had a serious "Duh" moment!

All this time I thought that my due date adjusted because of the size of the fetus.. and it turns out either way it goes by 40 weeks from the first day of your last period. The size of the fetus is just that.. the fetus' age!.. so I'm still supposed to be due on March 29th according to my LMP. :dohh:

That is hilarious. I felt like a tard today when I read that.. and so I looked further into it. Sure enough, I'm actually 13 weeks & some odd days along according to my LMP! 

yay :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Bella do you want me to change you back again. thats what my dr said to they my GYNE gave me a date of april 4 and my OB is going off my LMP I guess fetus size can really be a larger range


----------



## BellaBlu

Thats okay sammy its probably a pain in the butt to change all of it, you can just leave it :) Its only 9 days off anyways, I'll have the baby sometime around then. lol :thumbup:


----------



## BabySeal

I just had a job interview for a busy orthopedic office... ahh it went really well I hope I get the job. :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlu said:


> Thats okay sammy its probably a pain in the butt to change all of it, you can just leave it :) Its only 9 days off anyways, I'll have the baby sometime around then. lol :thumbup:

Okay, its not that hard either way. Glad you figured things out, it took me a bit actually just this last week...lol


----------



## blessedmomma

lol bella!

babyseal- good luck, hope you get it!

we bought a house this weekend. we close oct 28, so will be moving just in time for halloween


----------



## MissFox

So exciting on the house! I haven't moved forward with buying one yet- just too much going on. DF is about to have surgery so there is no point in trying to move and get this all done while he will be not working and in a sling. Oh well.
Hope you all are doing well! I had a very busy weekend and now that I'm at work I'm taking some BnB time to get caught up with everyone!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BlessedMomma Congrats on the house! That is exciting.

Missfox moving is alot of work but a house will come in time. Hope work is going well

AFM Yay I'm 14 weeks today and lil bean is a lemon I guess...lol


----------



## MissFox

LOL Sammy- you went from a PEACH to a LEMON! Congrats on the fruit change but I always thought that lemons were smaller than peaches!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

haha I was thinking the same thing... or I have seen some crazy big peaches and small lemons doesnt makes sense


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Has anyone heard from AlexP? Havent seen her on for a bit.


----------



## BellaBlu

I think she's moved on to the second trimester.. maybe? I'm pretty sure she's doing okay though :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well thats good news just so you all know I will be in this thread until the end since is not a thread for 1/2/3 trimesters. So we can all stick together.

How you feeling Bella?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well I out for tonight got to finish up laundry and dishes before bed...talk to you ladies tomorrow! Gn


----------



## BellaBlu

Night Sammy!

Just replying to let you know I'm feeling well aside from being able to FEEL my uterus stretching/growing or whatever. lol :haha: It's all good though.


----------



## MissFox

Morning ladies. I'm also in this thread til the end! 
I've reached the point where when I lay on my tummy I can feel a big ball and it's not very comfy! Although- I've been eating normal (and indulging a bit!) and I've not gained any weight. Which is nice because I gained so much so I'm thinking my body is just happy to not have BC hormones in it and I might just drop weight from that. I'd be happy (not really worried since I'm eating right) to stay the same weight for most of the pregnancy.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlu said:


> Night Sammy!
> 
> Just replying to let you know I'm feeling well aside from being able to FEEL my uterus stretching/growing or whatever. lol :haha: It's all good though.

I hear you on the stretching pains! not comfy anymore....well at least we know our lil beans are just fine and dandy.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox said:


> Morning ladies. I'm also in this thread til the end!
> I've reached the point where when I lay on my tummy I can feel a big ball and it's not very comfy! Although- I've been eating normal (and indulging a bit!) and I've not gained any weight. Which is nice because I gained so much so I'm thinking my body is just happy to not have BC hormones in it and I might just drop weight from that. I'd be happy (not really worried since I'm eating right) to stay the same weight for most of the pregnancy.

I havent gained any weight except 4 lbs in 3 months been really busy running after my son who's almost walking, and still unpacking alot.....son and house keep me busy and in shape


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Finally a bump pic update, found parts to other digital camera but my other camera is still missing its charger but here we got just took pic today so that makes me 14w1d
 



Attached Files:







belly bump 14w1d preggo.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## braijackava

Just wanting to say hi and see if my avatar changed correctly! Haha

Dangit it didnt =(


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

AWW tornado warning until 1pm today here in PA border DE crazy weather! 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## MissFox

I'm doing OK. I've been up since 4 am trying to get back to sleep. I hate when DF comes to bed that late and wakes me up. I blame him for the pukefest this morning because I layed in bed trying to sleep and I should have just given up and gotten up.
I have another u/s today to see if they can get the measurments they need this time. And I'm supposed to be working from home right now but I would like to feel better first.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Sorry missfox your not feeling so good today, have you had your u/s done yet? hope it goes/went well!


----------



## MissFox

Not yet. I am going in 45 minutes but just went pee! OOPSY! Oh well, I"ll be plenty full by then. I'm doing a little better- got up and about but just feeling blaahh. Pretty excited though- we got our car fixed today! We have a 4door now instead of 2 pickups iwth teeny backseats!


----------



## BabySeal

Sickness went away for weeks and now today... im a gagging machine. what gives?


----------



## MissFox

Sorry to hear about gagging all day! 
Alright- here are 2 of the pictures I have (I have around 14 now from the last 2 weeks). The first is from 12+1 and the second is from this afternoon- the baby waved and was also doing some crotch grabs!
 



Attached Files:







baby12wks.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2









baby13wkswave.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

missfox must be a boy with all the crotch grabs....lol your pics are great!


----------



## MissFox

Yea- it's all funny- everyone else has money on it being a girl so I'm curious to see how it turns out. Heart rate was 154


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Big Birthday weekend for my son who's first b-day party is tomorrow! Hope everyone is doing well I'll be on later tonight talk to you soon!


----------



## MissFox

Happy birthday to your son!!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

how are you feeling?


----------



## BellaBlu

Happy Birthday to your son Sammy :)


----------



## MissFox

I'm feeling pretty good today. How about you/ I had a headache this morning but besides that (which has gone away) I'm doing great. I feel like a normal person and OMG just went 2.5 hours without eating! Which is a milestone for me with morningsickness.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well We had such a long day wow who would have ever guessed a 1 year old b-day party would wear you out, came home around 5 and slept until 730p, But he had a blast had 5 boys there, wouldnt recommend any more than that.


----------



## BellaBlu

Glad the bday party was a hit! I bet that was exhausting.. sheesh. 5 boys at any amount of time is a definite handful :thumbup:


I have had THE worst night.. I've never been so embarrased!
We live on an Army Base, so we live in kind of "apartment style" buildings..I would hate it except for the fact that they are huge..(3 bedroom 2 bathroom for just DH & I!) Anyways.. it does kinda suck being attached to everyone else. DH is on a crazy shift for work, and works from 7pm-7am .. I accidently got on his sleep schedule. So here it is 3 in the morning, I decide I'm craving Divinity. (If you dont know what it is, its a candy that is a pain in the @ss to make!) I start making it, walk away from it for less than a minute and LO and behold my whole kitchen is full of smoke because it started to burn. Then the fire alarms start to go off, which includes the WHOLE building flashing and making absurd LOUD noises. At 3 am! Then the cops come UGH. ALL because I wanted some freaking candy! I bet my neighbors love me. I am SO embarrashed :dohh:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlu said:


> Glad the bday party was a hit! I bet that was exhausting.. sheesh. 5 boys at any amount of time is a definite handful :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I have had THE worst night.. I've never been so embarrased!
> We live on an Army Base, so we live in kind of "apartment style" buildings..I would hate it except for the fact that they are huge..(3 bedroom 2 bathroom for just DH & I!) Anyways.. it does kinda suck being attached to everyone else. DH is on a crazy shift for work, and works from 7pm-7am .. I accidently got on his sleep schedule. So here it is 3 in the morning, I decide I'm craving Divinity. (If you dont know what it is, its a candy that is a pain in the @ss to make!) I start making it, walk away from it for less than a minute and LO and behold my whole kitchen is full of smoke because it started to burn. Then the fire alarms start to go off, which includes the WHOLE building flashing and making absurd LOUD noises. At 3 am! Then the cops come UGH. ALL because I wanted some freaking candy! I bet my neighbors love me. I am SO embarrashed :dohh:

Haha sorry not to laugh but definitely sounds like a pregnant thing, during my last pregnancy I drove off from the gas pump and forgot to remove the pump so it was hanging out of my car, I have never been back to that gas station...lol dont worry it happens to the best of us


----------



## BellaBlu

:rofl: It's less horrible today and more humorous.. but I won't be trying to make it again.. As for driving off the the gas pump.. I dont blame you for not going back! Lolol :lol:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well ladies I had a prenatal appt. today and my hernia is acting up again, my OB is sending me to a surgon tomorrow at 3pm I dont know what that all entails but part of me is scared and part of me really wants it either fixed now so all I have to do when I deliver is just recover instead of recover and prep for surgery 6-8 weeks postpartum.

Hope your all doing well baby's hb was 160-170's


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies!! LOL at the pregnant stories!! 
I went to my prenatal appointment this morning (rescheduled from Friday since the midwife was in a delivery). She started to panic when she couldn't find the HB on the doppler but I was getting a kick out of it because with all of my sonograms the lady was prodding around my belly button (yea, that's where my uterus is sitting?) and I finally had to tell the DR (who was getting ready to send me for another sono) to move up a couple inches! I wasn't afraid at all when she couldn't find the heartbeat! She was trying to reassure me but I was laughing on the inside. 
I've been working a lot lately and haven't had much internet access. I went to talk to a mortgage person today and she said that I just have to bring in my taxes (or a years worth of profit and loss statements) to start the process for buying a house! I hope I can get on tis and make it happen before baby!


----------



## BellaBlu

Sammy- Hope your appt. with the surgeon went well..
Baby's heartbeat sounds great!

MissFox- That is too funny about the midwife, lol. As for the house, make it happen! :) That will be really neat to be able to get into a nice new place you're comfortable in while waiting on baby to get here..

I had my appointment yesterday. It went really well, the doctor even did a 3d ultrasound and let me watch baby swallow fluid and move around, it was so cute I started crying :blush: Got some pretty good ultrasound pics too! Heart rate was 150 :happydance: and I got to HEAR it. I didnt want to leave when the appt. was over, I was enjoying myself far too much watching bubba on that screen.


----------



## MissFox

I'm going to talk to my mom about helping me get some paperwork together to show what my income should be like for this years taxes. I don't have taxes from the last 2 years so I'm going ot have to wait until January- which really is fine because DF will be out of a sling and that will put me in the new house (hopefully) in time for "nesting". 
I"m so happy to hear that you had a great appointment! I'm always so baffled when I get to hear the heartbeat or see baby! I was supposed to talk to my midwife about having hypermobility- totally forgot to! I guess tere is always next time but I wanted to bring it up because my back is starting to pop often. 
Sammy- hope your appointment went well.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

arnt the prenatal appointments great, cant wait for the next I think its Oct 25th. with my son they saw me every 4 weeks and I love this new dr. he seen me every 3 weeks so far. So excited we all kinda have our appts around the same days. sorry wasnt on today as it was my sons Actual Birthday. This time last year I was getting stiched up and holding my son, well about an hour ago, born 10/06/09 at 9:51pm great memories cant wait for March to be here already! Hope all you ladies are on :cloud9:

as for meeting with the surgeon yesterday well the surgeon wanted to 1.) put me on pain meds, I dont really agree with that, 2.) go to ER get sedated and have them manually try to reduce the hernia. 3.) wait until I am past point of viability and have the surgery done before delivery. OR 4.) have hernia surgically repaired after delivery. He did mention trying to use an abdominal support and see if that helps with the pain, gonna try this first.

He is going to talk to my OB and they are going to consult together a treatment plan for the hernia. I guess we will see what will happen


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

nesting started with me around 6months with my son already starting for me now here and there I have my phases but having trouble getting much accomplished due to hernia pain.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

forgot to mention my son started walking within the last two days yay for walking


----------



## BabySeal

Yay for walking!!! Hope you get some relief soon with your hernia :)


----------



## BellaBlu

Awww he started walking, that is too cool! I bet that is really exciting. I'm so looking forward to all those moments, walking..talking.. smiling.. I just cant wait to be a momma :) I hope you get something figured out with the hernia.. Being pregnant takes its toll, I can't imagine being pregnant and having a hernia on top of it. Let us know what you decide! 

Just wanted to show you ladies my peanut :)
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/10_05_0-1.jpg

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/10_05_1-1.jpg

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/10_05_2.jpg


----------



## BabySeal

wow bella! look at your baby just kicking back relaxing in that second pic lol


----------



## BellaBlu

:lol: I know thats what we said! I called it the "daddy pose" ... Looks just like Danny when he's watching football. Crazy huh! :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Ladies thanks for the support, really means alot!

Bella what great pictures, did you ask to have 3D done or the just did it, heres to hoping I can get a 3D ultrasound done at somepoint...lol Great Pictures I love it!


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks sammy! The doctor just did it, I was really surprised, it was like my birthday or something :lol: 
I got to hear the heartbeat, See the baby and then see it in 3D! I was thrilled. I'm sure you'll get a 3D one done, they generally dont give them until much later on, I guess my doc. was just feeling generous.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! beautiful baby bella!

we just found out today we are adding a boy to our family!!!! he should fit in perfectly with us. time to start picking out some names!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yay blessedmomma that is great news!


----------



## BabySeal

congrats on the news :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

15 weeks 2 days Bump Shot
 



Attached Files:







15w2d pregnant bump pic 004.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Ladies where are your bump shots??? They are MIA! And does anyone need me to add anything to the front page, definitely time for an update...lol


----------



## BellaBlu

Congrats blessedmomma, thats great! 
Sammy, love that bump :) 

Updates for the front page..


4. Hearing heart beat via doppler - October 5th 2010
5. Passing week if you Miscarried - N/A
6. Completion of First Tri- September 22nd 2010
7. Normal Prenatal Screening Test- Oh geez, I dont remember this date, it was sometime in March of 2010.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlu said:


> Congrats blessedmomma, thats great!
> Sammy, love that bump :)
> 
> Updates for the front page..
> 
> 
> 4. Hearing heart beat via doppler - October 5th 2010
> 5. Passing week if you Miscarried - N/A
> 6. Completion of First Tri- September 22nd 2010
> 7. Normal Prenatal Screening Test- Oh geez, I dont remember this date, it was sometime in March of 2010.

I think the prenatal screening is refering to First Trimester testing for Down Syndome, Trisonomy 18 and Nural tube Defect. usually done before 14 weeks But I will add these to your list on front page!


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh! I was wondering when I read that.. I was like.. eh how is that relevant. Lol..

I don't know if I even had that done :shrug: If so I imagine it was during this past appt. on October 5th. I've only had 2 appts so far.. the first one and the one I just had. But they didn't take blood this time so I dunno. :dohh:


----------



## BellaBlu

Its times like this when I really really wish I was getting prenatal care in an American hospital. I wouldn't have any guesswork! Considering there is a bit of a language barrier here..


----------



## BabySeal

Here you go Sammy.. 15+5 bump shot.

Why the heck is it so big already, this is my first pregnancy! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0072.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BellaBlu

Holy Moly BabySeal, your bump puts my bump to shame! :) 

Too cool, I'm jealous!


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies- sorry I haven't been on much- 
So happy to hear the great news!
Sammy- I'm happy that they are looking into ways to treat the hernia sooner- but I'm with you on being hesitant of pain meds! 
WOW! Look at those bumps! I will take another bump pic today so that I can post all the ones I have. 
I got stung by a hornet on wednesday! I was so bummed because I showed up to do some work with a friend and instead of making some extra cash I ended up being stung within an hour and had to take benedryl which totally ruined my whole day. I'm still swollen on my arm where I was stung but it's less painful today.


----------



## BabySeal

haha I know! I just feel so big for 15+5... my bump literally goes from my pubic bone up to nearly my boobs! I have only gained 3 pounds too!


----------



## BabySeal

miss fox... boo for the bee sting... glad it is doing better!


----------



## MissFox

I've been pretty big since week 7- I think it has to do with my uterus being higher? They usually find the baby pretty close to my belly button! I've been able to feel my uterus popping out since week 11 or so but no one has said anything more than one weird comment about the positioning of my uterus?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Babyseal Do you drink lots of fluids, I do and wonder if it maks the amnio sac bigger...lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox Sorry you got stung...no fun at all, I am not a fan of any kind of bugs I would have freaked out!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BabySeal said:


> haha I know! I just feel so big for 15+5... my bump literally goes from my pubic bone up to nearly my boobs! I have only gained 3 pounds too!

I had gain originally around 4lbs but I think with all the running around after my son and still unpacking, we finally got our storage lockers cleared out and now everything is everywhere......I am back to prepregnancy weight. Doesnt look like it.....lol


----------



## MissFox

I've been fluctuating between 5lbs- and I'm guessing it's all water weight- and that I've lost weight since being pregnant. I'm not stressing about it- my belly is clearly getting bigger.


----------



## blessedmomma

beautiful bumps ladies!!!!
sorry about the bee sting hun, not good :nope:
here is my update...


Hearing heart beat via doppler august 23
Completion of First Tri august 31
Normal Prenatal Screening Test october 7
Feeling Baby Move september 15


and here is my bump and our sono pic yesterday....


----------



## BabySeal

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Babyseal Do you drink lots of fluids, I do and wonder if it maks the amnio sac bigger...lol

Not an unusually high amount... actually... im lucky if i get my recommended 8 glasses of water a day..? hmm


----------



## BabySeal

I'll just have to accect the fact I am gonna be one of the crazy freakishly huge preggo ladies.


----------



## blessedmomma

i have not gained any weight, but have a 9 month old, so didnt lose much from last pregnancy. my usual weight is around 125-130 and started this one at 165, slightly less than where i ended the last one. but clearly have a bump, i figure when your on your 5th child, you better have a bump by 18 weeks or you're just not doing it right!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I have carried over the tough 5lbs from my last...lol Just have to get used to getting big again, pulled out my old fat clothes, usually wear size 8 was a 4 before baby 1. now have to go shopping for some cute maternity clothes so I can feel some what cute again...lol


----------



## MissFox

what week are we considering the end of the first tri?
I'm still wiating for blood results from the NT measurments but that was 1.3mm on sept. 30th
Also heard baby on a doppler on Oct. 5th didn't get the heart rate though.


----------



## blessedmomma

i just figured mine at the day i started 13 weeks. have heard anywhere from 12-14 wks so i just picked in the middle. will change mine though if we are going by a different day


----------



## MissFox

Ok, so my completion of 1st tri is also Sept. 30th


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

SO what week are we deciding first tri ends cause everyone on BNB says 14 weeks


----------



## MissFox

I was thinking 13 because it's the inbetween week.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

So Lets go with 13 weeks, just make sure your dates are correct on the front page...Thanks Ladies!


----------



## BellaBlu

Mine is correct, so I've recently decided that I think I'm having a girl :) I've gone this whole time not having a clue, but lately I feel like I'm gonna have a girl. I dont know why, maybe because everyone keeps saying "Its gonna be a girl, I know it!" Lol, maybe they know something I don't? Either way, I'm so excited to find out next month.


----------



## MissFox

Hmm bella- Everyone has been telling me it's a girl too! So last night I was sitting on the couch with my little brother and my DF and I looked at DF and said- "I'm snuggled on the couch with my 3 boys"
I've been trying to not say what it is- and I might just have done that to subconciously rebel? COMMON NOVEMBER!


----------



## braijackava

Wow just realized maybe I never gave you my info Sammy. Lets see due date March 22, 2011. Positive home test July 6th. First ultrasound and heard heartbeat Aug 24th. Passed miscarraige date Aug 10th. Second trimester September 21st. Next scan Nov 2nd, will hopefully find out what baby is! If you could add me to the front page that would be great! Thanks! Oh and by the way my name is Christina.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

braijackava said:


> Wow just realized maybe I never gave you my info Sammy. Lets see due date March 22, 2011. Positive home test July 6th. First ultrasound and heard heartbeat Aug 24th. Passed miscarraige date Aug 10th. Second trimester September 21st. Next scan Nov 2nd, will hopefully find out what baby is! If you could add me to the front page that would be great! Thanks! Oh and by the way my name is Christina.
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png

I will add it tomorrow, sorry if I missed your info earlier on.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Get this gf had her baby last night and found out she was suppose to have a girl. two different scans told her girl, even the one the day of delivery said girl but guess what she ended up having a boy!!!! Dont always trust ultrasounds


----------



## BellaBlu

Ahhh, Sammy dont tell me that. Im already paranoid.. lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know me too, funny thing is she and her son were at my son b-day party and we were talking about if she felt good about the results from her first ultrasound, she said they are usually about 70% accurate, wow twice though, I think this time around I am going to only buy neutral colors until baby is born just to be safe.


----------



## BellaBlu

Eeek, No kidding. That would be so horrible because I'm ordering soo much stuff offline since we're here, it's alot less expensive to order from the U.S. than to pay in Euro. So I'm really gonna have a sticky situation if I go all out on buying clothes and end up having the opposite gender. I'm not going to get too crazy on decorating the baby's room either, since we're doing the wall decals.. (WAY cooler/easier/cheaper than painting the whole nursery, just a suggestion!) it wont be a big deal. Just peel & stick them on and it looks like you painted on the designs. I'm mainly going to get the crib sheets and blankets and such in a boy or girl color but nothing that screams "I'm a boy!" or "I'm a girl" until they're actually here. I mean the horror stories are rare, but I've just personally heard of way too many women being shocked!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know I definitely feel for her shes in so much shock. She really wanted to be done after the girl. But she ended up with a boy dont get me wrong shes still really happy just a bit sad that they were wrong twice!


----------



## Alexp

Hi Girls

Apologies for not posting recently. I kept off for awhile due to worrying alot.

Well Bubba is going to be an olympic gymnast Im sure as it wriggles such alot. I feel more because Ive had so many pregnancies and my wall muscles are weak. I listen daily on my Doppler to reassure myself . Its heartbeat is so strong so lets hope it stays that way.

We went to Chatsworth Estate to book our Christmas meal and evening for December. it was packed full and we had to queue for carpark. Im massive on my tummy so I told the carpark attendent I was heavily pregnant could we go in wheelchair bay :loopy: I cant walk far, so actually needed to be close. 
We had our 10th w]Wedding a]Anniversary there in May so I would love to have a Christening there. We are not rich but if this Miracle baby makes it , -to which Im sure it will . Then I want to celebrate its life and upbringing in style. Im saving all my tips in a pot. Link below

https://www.chatsworth.org/

Gave DH a mistake haircut before we went though. Went straight in at top front with what I thought was a grade 4 turned out to be Grade 1. He looked like a convict sat in the restuarant. Ive mischeviously giggled all day. :haha:


----------



## MissFox

Sammy- that happened to my SIL. She was supposed to be having a girl and a week beore she delivered they said OOO THERES A PENIS! so he had to wear pink for a while. THey say it's more common to miss the boy parts than to see something that isn't there. Needless to say I'm bringing both a pink and a blue outfit to the hospital with me. They are not supposed to tell you girl unless they see the vagina- not just lack of penis.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I was just so shocked cause she had not only the 20 week u/s but also the day of delivery and they got it wrong both times. I'm sticking with neutrals for now and buy all the clothes after baby is here


----------



## BellaBlu

:happydance: We got approved for a loan today, so we're FINALLY getting some much needed new furniture. We've needed new furniture since we got married because we bought ours used forever ago and it's really in crappy condition now.. so we finally are going to be able to refurnish the livingroom with new things.. I'm SO happy! :D

& Our anniversary is in a week so we're getting a 47 inch t.v. as our gift to "ourselves" 

It was an awesome day! Hope you ladies are well.. :flower:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

made home made egg drop soup and it was delish! so easy too.


Bella that is so exciting, Congrats! We so need new furiture, instead we got rid of alot of our old ruined furniture and bought a house and now we are house broke but dont have a mortgage! I guess in this economy its better than losing out roof over our heads right. dealing with little furniture but we are looking at getting stuff one room at a time.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

16 weeks tomorrow! wow and soon as you know it, it will be March, come on baby!


----------



## BellaBlu

Ah yeah for sure!, I know the economy sucks.. I'm terrified for DH to get out of the military because of it. At least we know we'll have a roof over our heads and a constant paycheck/medical insurance. Still, we're getting out at the end of this term (2012) and we're gonna get thrust into the "real world" as I like to call it! I'm worried about it, hope were able to make the transition.

As for getting stuff one room at a time :thumbup: thats the best way to do it! Lucky lady, I cant wait to have our "own" house someday :) 
:happydance: for 16 weeks! This is going by more quickly than I thought it would. :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlu said:


> Ah yeah for sure!, I know the economy sucks.. I'm terrified for DH to get out of the military because of it. At least we know we'll have a roof over our heads and a constant paycheck/medical insurance. Still, we're getting out at the end of this term (2012) and we're gonna get thrust into the "real world" as I like to call it! I'm worried about it, hope were able to make the transition.
> 
> As for getting stuff one room at a time :thumbup: thats the best way to do it! Lucky lady, I cant wait to have our "own" house someday :)
> :happydance: for 16 weeks! This is going by more quickly than I thought it would. :)

I cant even imagine how it is to have a hubby in service, I think I would be to selfish for that...lol :thumbup: Bella you must be a strong woman! I am sure you'll be able to make it it the "real world"....lol its a bit difficult but you learn to let go of all the extra luxury things if you know what I mean. And this pregnancy is going alot faster than I remember my last one, must be the busy schedule for me seems like I always doing something...lol


----------



## MissFox

COngrats on the loan!!! I want my own house so bad! I just can't wait! 
I was very busy today and got home from work later than I thought I would but I stopped by my mom's and she had dinner ready and offered some to me so I couldn't refuse. 
I've been pretty depressed for the last couple days (Dr. said that was likely to happen b'c of my medical history) and got home to a nice clean house. DF doesn't seem happy that I'm here but happy that he did good today. IDK.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hope you get to feeling better missfox, and totally normal with raging hormones constantly changing


----------



## MissFox

upside- I officially get hungry now when I don't eat- not sick! I hope it stays this way! But it's different than the last time MS went away for 10 days. I'm hoping this is it!


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks sammy :)
:hugs:

MissFox, Sorry you've been feeling down hun, I went through a major thing like that too, it passed & hopefully yours will too! Glad you are done with the sickness now, thats great :flow:


----------



## MissFox

Thanks Bella- I'm sure it will pass also. I was diagnosed with mild/moderate depression when I was 16 but not bad enough to need anything for it. I just ride it out and hope it only lasts a week or so.
Today is my 2nd day in a row without chocolate milk in the morning before I get out of bed. I'm testing the waters! I feel pretty good so far but now I'm running a little behind on my day. Good thing for flexible hours.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Hope you feel better Missfox, I have found myself very weepy this pregnancy, didnt bother me in my first pregnancy.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yay here is my bump progression.

*Top----->Right are as follows:*
5w1d, 6 weeks, 7 weeks, 8 weeks

*Bottom----> Right are as follows:*
9 weeks, 14w1d, 15w2d, 16 weeks
 



Attached Files:







Belly Bump Pictures-1.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BabySeal

hey guys... whats that you see there? yep :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0080.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Congrats BabySeal....boys are awesome! I bet you super duper excited!


----------



## braijackava

Babyseal-Hopefully I dont get this wrong I will feel stupid since I have 2, but I want to say your having a boy? Haha congrats!
Sammy-What a cute little bump. Unfortunately you will not be seeing my bump, maybe much later with a shirt over it! Haha Lets just say my last 3 pregnancies have left me with a flabby stretch marked tummy. I am so saving up for a tummy tuck in the future!
Missfox-I have also dealt with depression much of my adult life. I chose to stop taking meds a few years ago when we started ttc. Some days are really a struggle. I just had a bad week or two, but it is getting better. Hope you feel better soon!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## BellaBlu

Sammy love the bump!

Babyseal- Yaaay, congrats! Little boys are soo much fun :)


----------



## BabySeal

Yep he's a boy! It was definitely a surprise both DB and I thought for sure it was a girl. I'm waiting for the dumb comments from MIL about how "her family only has boys". I loved how the first thing she said to me was how men are more responsible fathers when they have little boys... im pretty sure db would be a great father regardless. And she asks "you're not _disappointed_ are you???!!" 

ugh whatever lady.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

that now makes it two boys for our group so far!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay babyseal!!! congrats on the baby boy!!!!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

I dont have as many pics as you sammy, lol. I wish I would've taken more so far honestly.. but this is 12 & 16 weeks (today) its midnight wohoo!

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/Belly0012.jpg 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/Belly0164.jpg


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

definitely coming along bella, I made that mistake, not taking pictures with my first. I have learn my lesson :rofl: can totally see a difference, have you felt any movement yet? Even though this is my second I am still wondering every now and then I feel like a pop feeling and still not so sure....lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

had a dream on Sunday three times the same night, that I'm having a girl....watch I'll end up having another boy....lol


----------



## BellaBlu

No movement yet, I dont think. I thought so one day but I think it was gas or something lol..

Ah, they say dreams can tell you what you're having.. of course they can always be the opposite too. Its so funny, no matter what its always 50/50 with a babies gender. We'll never know for sure until they're in our arms!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thats true, time to figure out a late night snack or early late night snack...dont know what to eat....maybe a little bit of everything...lol


----------



## MissFox

Congrats on the boy!!! 
OOOH SNACK! I really want apple slices with cheddar cheese. 
I can't WAIT! to find out what I'm having. 
I spoke to soon with MS being gone- I puke pretty bad yesterday morning but didn't feel sick beforei t happened. Just after- apparently the morning chocolate milk is still necessary. I'm working on my bump pictures now- and i'll have 15 weeks tomorrow (WOW!)


----------



## MissFox

Ok - giving this a go! I've got somewhere between 6 and 7 weeks, then 11, 12,13 and 14 weeks- in that order. I've got some chub- don't get me wrong- i can't lay on my belly without it being partially on my hip- i can definitely feel the big ball growing!
 



Attached Files:







6.5 weeks.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 0









11 weeks.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 0









12 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 0









13 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 0









14 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Great Bump Pics MissFox, I have noticed I just need to constantly eat and dont let myself get to feeling hungry stage or i'll be sick. Yay for 15 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## MissFox

Yea, I do the eating a lot thing too- it really does help. Hmm I've beenthinking about mexican all morning. I think I'll be going to get some for lunch!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thought this would be fun, here are the only pictures I took of my first pregnancy, First(left) was Sept, 2, 2009 and Second(right) was the day before I went into labor Oct 4, 2009
 



Attached Files:







One month before delivery.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 3









1 day before delivery 1st pregnancy.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissFox

You have such a cute prego belly Sammy!!! HEHE I CANT WAIT!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I cant wait to feel baby move again, it was the best especially for mommy baby bonding time


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! beautiful pics!

i had felt baby move every now and then, but now i am feeling him so much more. my 3 year old was laying on my lap earlier and felt baby kicking him, made me laugh. :cloud9:


----------



## BabySeal

Just to let everyone know... I have a cake in the oven packed full of blueberries with a crumble type topping on top. 

yum. :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Blessed~ I am so ready for that....cant wait....dont you love it!

BabySeal~ too funny sounds yummy!


----------



## blessedmomma

sammy- i really do love it...

but i say that while knowing that there will come a night when im exhausted and the baby keeps me up by squirming and playing around, lol! has happened every time so far!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I remember that, it always seemed that my son knew, we had opposite schedules...me:awake all day, him: all night long...lol


----------



## BellaBlu

:( Wow anybody else having issues with their stomach muscles?
I got woken up this morning by actual PAIN in my muscles..

It felt like the type of pain you get with shin splints, except in my tummy muscles obv.
It hurt so bad I couldn't get back to sleep. I dont know if I should be worried or if this is normal but I have been getting weird pains all day long off & on


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

maybe braxton hicks, my gf got them early in her last pregnancy. I would mention it to your OB/Doctor. I am sure everything is fine, its probably cause your skinny and have alot more stretching going on. Hope you feel better really soon!


----------



## blessedmomma

could even be round ligament pain. im getting it a lot lately and it hurts pretty bad. its all the muscles stretching and loosening to make room for baby. sometimes even when i sneeze or get up to quickly. i always thought it felt like a pulled muscle, but i could see it feeling like shin splints too

if thats what it is, its normal, nothing to worry about. but ouch, none the less!


----------



## BellaBlu

:shrug: Its feeling alot better now, so it must have been round ligament pain..I still get the occasional one but yesterday was really worrying me. Thanks for the replies ladies, I love having women to talk to who have already had children and know their stuff.. puts my mind at ease :flower:

Hope you're doing well :flow: Have an awesome weekend!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yay glad your feeling better Bella~


----------



## MissFox

Mine have been acting up also! PAIN PAIN PAIN! But it just feels like muscle pain. OUCHY! I almost couldn't drive home I got some pain but I managed. I figured it was just stretching.


----------



## braijackava

I have been getting a lot of the muscle pain to...ouch! And its everytime I sneeze or cough to. Either that or I pee my pants a little. Oh such fun to be pregnant!


----------



## MissFox

Good news ladies! Medical has decided to give me full coverage since I'm technically supporting DF and he qualifies since he's having his 3rd surgery on his shoulder. WAAHHOOOO!!!! I am going to need some physical therapy since my hips and shoulders are popping out a lot. Hypermobility. Blah.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

braijackava said:


> I have been getting a lot of the muscle pain to...ouch! And its everytime I sneeze or cough to. Either that or I pee my pants a little. Oh such fun to be pregnant!

ahaha I was talking to my mom about peeing my pants...lol is this your first pregnancy? My mom needed to have surgery to put her bladder back in place after my brother, she had the same issue....lol I have gotten to the point I cant hold my urine like I used too :haha:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox said:


> Good news ladies! Medical has decided to give me full coverage since I'm technically supporting DF and he qualifies since he's having his 3rd surgery on his shoulder. WAAHHOOOO!!!! I am going to need some physical therapy since my hips and shoulders are popping out a lot. Hypermobility. Blah.

Well thats great news sorry your dealing with hypermobility...doesnt sound like fun at all!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay miss fox! great news

braijackava- lol! i cant count the times i have peed on myself


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> yay miss fox! great news
> 
> braijackava- lol! i cant count the times i have peed on myself

I'm sure it get harder the more children you have, I am only on #2 and I have a hard time making it to the bathroom or when I start the show its like I can pee on demand now even if I dont feel like I have to go...lol sorry for tmi...lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

On another note....anyone still dealing with MS besides me and missfox....lol Definitely think I'm having a girl, cant wait to find out though!


----------



## MissFox

KEGELS LADIES! I pee my pants when I puke but kegels are helping.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know I know I am so forgetful when it comes to those, I sure I would be able to control a little bit more if I had stuck with it during my first pregnancy big mistake. I'll have to put a not on BR door to remind me...lol


----------



## BellaBlu

Congrats missfox! That's awesome news.

As for the bladder thing, I've been having the opposite, even when I REALLY have to pee, it comes out just a little bit at a time and takes forever... :shrug:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

trust me Bella you'll get to the stage where your running and cant get your pants down fast enough....lol might be a couple for weeks...lol


----------



## braijackava

This is my 5th pregnancy, but one of them only went to 8 weeks so more like my 4th. I never have the problem when I am not pregnant except for maybe if I get sick and throw up. This pregnancy it happens alot when I sneeze. I am lucky to have had little to no MS this pregnancy. But I deserve it, because my last 3 were horrible with morning sickness!


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol sammy, I'll hold ya to it! I'll come on all excited in a few weeks the very first time I pee myself a little..

:haha: Kidding, but I'm going to continue to do kegels to decrease my odds, although I doubt I'll be able to entirely avoid..it sounds like its just another one of "those things" that happen during pregnancy. :)


----------



## MissFox

Sammy- HEHEHE PUT A POST IT RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE POTTY! My ms is definitly going away. Haven't been sick since the other day. And that was sooo random. I hope yours isn't too bad! I'm really hoping that mine stays away because I'm eating better, feeling better in general. 
EEP! I can't wait to find out either! My ticker this week says it! Time to see if I have a hotdog or a cheeseburger! LOL
I'm at work until 8 tonight. Wahhoo? Oh well. Last day of the pay period. Paycheck next week. That's always good news.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

pay day its awesome! I dont work but I sure do miss having extra spending money, it was either choose to work & rent + daycare OR stay at home and buy house. We chose the house + not working for me saves on day care but we dont have a mortgage and loving it.


----------



## MissFox

Yea, I'm going to stay at home for a few months but then get a part time job- hopefully at a hospital close to home so I can get great benefits for the whole family. Just to get me out of the house a little. But I also want to be home a lot with baby. I think it's great to not have a mortgage!


----------



## blessedmomma

S_a_m_m_y said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> yay miss fox! great news
> 
> braijackava- lol! i cant count the times i have peed on myself
> 
> I'm sure it get harder the more children you have, I am only on #2 and I have a hard time making it to the bathroom or when I start the show its like I can pee on demand now even if I dont feel like I have to go...lol sorry for tmi...lolClick to expand...

lol sammy! for me it really depends on the pregnancy. some babies are lower than others and seem to lay on your bladder more. i have had 2 like that. this pregnancy is higher. i get more heartburn from the ones that are higher. its a trade off i guess. by the last couple months it doesnt really matter though, every sneeze, cough, or laugh too hard and its all over. my hubby just laughs when i run to the restroom after, he knows, hehe


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

too funny I told my DH that I might need to buy diapers for me this pregnancy, I mean I havent full blown wet myself but still what if I were in public that would be horrible!....lol


----------



## MissFox

LOL! I worry about it also! Probably TMI but I've been having so much discharge I think I'll be picking up some pantyliners.


----------



## blessedmomma

i know what you mean missfox! its so funky to always have that wet feeling


----------



## braijackava

Haha I have a friend who just had her first baby. She was in the middle of sears the other day and had a sneezing attack. She ended up peeing in her pants, and not just a little bit.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

man I thought I was done with this whole ms thing, yesterday and today not feeling so hot, I think I am going to go take a nap talk to you ladies later.


----------



## MissFox

Aww Sammy- I'm sorry to hear that. I felt a little poopy earlier today but I think that's because my friends were giving me crap about eating happy cow cheese and yelling at me about sandwich meat- we just found out my friend who lost her baby at the beginning of august was because of listeria. I was just really upset that the two non-moms were lecturing me. The one who lost her baby talked to me after and told me that I will know my body better than anyone. IT was nice to have some reassurance from her- especially since I've only had it 2x!


----------



## BellaBlu

yikes.. I always wanna eat a cold meat sandwich but Ive been hearing about listeria so often I dont dare chance it, it seems more common than I thought it was.. or I just happen to keep running across it. 

But like you said, on occasion wont hurt, I would go crazy if I didnt have a Cold meat sandwich everyone once and awhile, with a dill pickle & chips :) Yum. I can see why you're upset though!

Sorry you feel rough sammy, must be something in the air because I woke up feeling crappy too, and I'm babysitting so I cant even go back to sleep. :( *sighs*
Might as well get used to this huh? ;)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I hope not, I only got sick in the first couple of weeks with my son, but so I hear alot of people really sick throughout the pregnancy have girls. FX...lol I think Iam going to call my OB tomorrow and ask about some nausea meds and something for migraines, I have such a bad migraine my eyes are a bit swollen.


As for the listeria thing I havent even known that but I hate sandwhiches...lol so that doesnt bother me....


----------



## Embo78

Hi ladies.
Hope you don't mind me stopping by.
Just wanted to say hi and let you know I'm bearing up ok. It's far from over for me but I won't go into all that here.
So glad to see you're all doing well
Lots of hugs n kisses 
Em xx


----------



## BabySeal

So good to hear from you embo. hugs


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo we dont mind you stopping by at all! I hope you body is feeling better, and I could only imagine it will take time mentally and spiritually to get back somewhat to where you were before. Lots of love and hugs hun!


----------



## BellaBlu

What a pleasant surprise Embo! Write me a message if you need to talk, I would love to hear from you :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

So the hubby is out of town, my boys might have whooping cough and cant go to school, I have a doctors appt today and tomorrow and I have to clean the house since my mil and mother are coming this week and I am having a baby shower for my sister in law at my house this weekend! I am beyond stressed


----------



## blessedmomma

embo- soooo good to hear from you!:hugs: 

brai- hope things slow down soon for you. my boys are just getting over strep throat so we dealt with temps all weekend and non-sleeping cranky babies. was not fun.


----------



## BellaBlu

Wow I just realized that almost every one of us is from the United States!
That's bizarre :) there are alot of people from around the world on here, and it seems like you don't run into a lot from the states, :lol:

I'm probably just slow realizing. 

Anyway, Brai- Did they put the kiddo's on the Zpac antibiotic? Thats what they do back home "just in case" .. Hope you get things all worked out :hugs: Try not to stress!


----------



## MissFox

Embo- it's great to hear from you. :hugs:
Stop by anytime! and if you ever want to talk- feel free to message me.

Sick kids is NO GOOD! 

Ugh, my wrist hurts sooo bad! Hope it goes away soon. DF had his shoulder surgery today and it was a success. He's playing with his new Wii now- since he got some money from selling his truck.


----------



## braijackava

Yeah my oldest who has had the symptoms is on a zpack. The other two dont need it unless his test comes up positive. 
I went to the physical therapist today, and now my back hurts worse =( Feel like crap and the kids are going crazy because they cant go outside and play with friends. Is it bedtime yet? Cant wait for tomorrow night when hubby will be home. Wahhhh


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Brai~ sorry your kiddos are sick thats no fun, my son is either suffering from allergies or common cold. 

Missfox- Pregnancy arthritis not so much fun I forget the correct medical term for it. I didnt have it so bad with first pregnancy but cant even wring out a wash cloth without my wrist feeling like its broken :cry:


----------



## MissFox

Yea- my mom had pregnancy carpel tunnel! She hands would go numb and she had to leave ork a lot sooner than she originally planned. I hope I can make it a few more months!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

ahaha thats it Carpal Tunnel! Its no fun, I laughed at my mom when she got it with my youngest brother, told her she was getting old....haha and now shes making fun of me...lol its not as bad after baby but its been there mildly since my son and gotten more severe during this pregnancy


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

had a scan today too and was told by ultrasound tech that she thought we were going to have a BOY :blue: but was 100% sure due to the umbilical cord being in between baby's legs guess we will have to wait for 20 week scan.
 



Attached Files:







2-7-08.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BellaBlu

Wow! Another boy in this thread huh :) 
Thats great sammy, excited to see the results of the 20 week scan.

I still have 2 more weeks until I find out. Ugh :(


----------



## BabySeal

nice scan pic sammy!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks Ladies Really thought I was on Team :pink: so a bit suprised, only because this pregnancy has been so different from my first. I really dont care as long as we have a healthy baby thats all that matters but will be waiting for 20 week scan to make sure


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats on baby boy sammy! 

with my girls i was the same as you. my first was so different than my second i was stunned to find out it was another girl.


----------



## braijackava

Is it possible for morning sickness to not kick in until 18 weeks? I feel so sick the last couple days, havent actually thrown up though


----------



## BellaBlu

I think its possible but I sure hope not for your sake Brai :hugs: that would really be a bummer. Maybe its just a tummy bug? Hopefully it passes!


----------



## MissFox

soooo many boys. i hope this means df gets his boy. and that since everyone is guessing girl i get to tell them theyrw wrong


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

well it seems that everyone so far in the March thread, some girls but Boys are definitely taking over, March looks to be a very Boyish month....lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

can you believe they finally started a thread for US mommies, there once was one but for some reason got deleted.


----------



## MissFox

That's great to have a US mommies thread. I have a hard time sometimes because I"m going to bed late and the ladies in the April thread are just getting up! There is a thread in the 2nd tri about the boy boom happening because it's been a girl boom. We'll see though! Less than a month- hopefully. I want to call and see if I can schedule my 20 week us now- just to make sure I get it on DF's b-day


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

That would be awesome! Bet your having a boy Missfox the way march thread (15 boys and 6 girls....I think) looks so far, I am not sure about aprils thread


----------



## BellaBlu

Wow I didnt realize how many MORE boys there are! Bizarre :shrug:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know But I am not counting this last scan since u/s tech wasnt sure ....lol


----------



## BellaBlu

:lol: I dont blame you.

Gosh I cant' wait, With the boy boom it means some of us have to get girls right? :bunny:

:) I don't mind which, since this is my first. I think it's a girl but all this talk about boys makes me wonder, but EVERYONE thinks its a girl so we'll see.. but my mother who is just positive that it's a girl already went out and spent a bunch of money on girl clothes/booties/etc. and sent me a package :dohh:

I said "Mom, what if it's a boy!" She said "Oh well, then I'll buy boy stuff and send you another package, and you can keep the girl stuff until you have a girl!" Lol.. I dont know why she wouldn't just wait.. :haha:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

she must be one excited g-ma...lol

I feel like the boy are trying to take it over atm...lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## MissFox

I'm doing wonderful today- how are you Sammy?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

definitely feeling baby move today and last night couldnt fall asleep until around 230am!!!! Felt like ??HE?? was laying side ways across my stomach stretched out


----------



## BellaBlu

Funny story, DH & I woke up this morning :sex: !!

We dont remember what lead up to it, how funny is that.


----------



## MissFox

That's awesome Sammy
Bella- LOL! That's really funny!! DF and I did it for the first time in a few weeks yesterday- had to make some positiion adjustments since he's in an immobilizer for the next 6 weeks. Anyways- It was nice but it could have been better- but I think I'm just being bitter that I don't think I'm getting it enough.


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh man, I imagine that was a bit difficult to accomplish! At least you got some though huh? :thumbup: I dont blame you for being bitter for not getting it enough!


----------



## MissFox

Yea, I get bitter and then I'm like "WAIT?!! You're done? UGH!" But I don't say it outloud- just mention that it would be nice every now and then. Oh well. I knew what I was getting myself into before I got pregnant: "How are you goin to go 6 months without it?" "what the hell do you mean?" "umm, i'm probably not gonna do it when you have a belly"
"GIRR"


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

awww and it only gets better later in pregnancy, well at least for me it did between 20-30weeks. once 30 week came nothing was fun


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies- just checking in to see how you all are doing. I probably wont be on much until next wednesday- but I'll try after work here and there.
All in all I'm just pooped! I'm so ready to be home tonight. I haven't been sleeping enough at all (4.5 hours the other night!!) Oh well. Hopefully tonight will be better.


----------



## BellaBlu

I wont be on much either for a few days.. Im sick & just keep getting sicker :(


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hope you guys are feeling better soon, I have a prenatal appt on Monday and probably getting our house painted and roof done so wont be around with all the chaos...lol keep in touch though!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

prenatal appt went well, OB had a hard time finding hb due to lo moving around alot, but eventually found it. I am having issues with urinating though for some reason I am not able to completelyu empty my bladder, so OB said at next scan Nov. 18 they are going to scan the bladder and see how much is left after u/s and try to figure out whats going on. Hope you all doing well.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Got some great news yesterday, didnt want to really mention any where except my journal and have tons of people feeling bad because I didnt think it would help me especially with the me being very emotional. But I found out that I have a biological sister that is mentally slow and something passed down from our father, so long story short I had blood work and found that I have a Balanced Inversion of my #8 Chromosome which I have a 50/50 chance of passing down to my offspring. Had an amniocentesis done and got my results back yesterday. Baby is completely normal all 46 chromosomes! 
*and its a BOY!!!! no second guessing that...bring on the BLUE!!!*


----------



## BellaBlu

Congrats sammy, thats great news. I bet its a relief to know that everything is good with the baby :hugs:

How exciting!


----------



## BabySeal

i bet thats a relief sammy.. im happy for you!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thanks you Ladies!!! I am relieved. I was completely overwhelmed when I was told how this chromosome abnormality could affect the baby. But am blessed and happy to say everything is perfectly fine and no second guessing if the baby will be a girl or boy.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

how are you all doing and feeling?


----------



## blessedmomma

thats such great news about your baby sammy. and finding your sister, how amazing!

we are moving his weekend so probably will not be on here much around then. im feeling so tired lately. waking up at 4am to pee and cant fall back to sleep for a week now. makes it a long day


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thanks!

Blessed did you guys buy a house? Have been having issues with ms today feeling very nauseous. 

Well back to house work for me I have been procrastinating long enough...lol


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry your getting sick today:nope:

we bought one and close this friday. have so much to do, im tired just thinking about it. my hubby used to do floors as a side job with his friend so he is doing the floors friday night. we will move saturday and i have to be there all day to get all utilities on and wait for our new fridge and stove to be delivered. dont know if we will paint this weekend or not, but next weekend for sure if not. there is so much to do and im feeling so big and tired lately, i dont know how we will get it all done!


----------



## BellaBlu

blessedmomma- I've been waking up to go to the bathroom for the last week or so and not being able to get back to sleep as well! So weird, especially after only 4 hours of sleep. It drives me crazy, I'll get back in bed and realize my eyes are wide open and I dont feel tired anymore, until about an hour later.. must have something to do with pregnancy? :shrug:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well exciting for new house and putting it all together, the one thing I remember my mom saying which helped out alot is she had alot of hands, there were three of us before my youngest brother was born


----------



## blessedmomma

bella- i think its hormones. happens with every pregnancy for me.

sammy- i am excited, but very tired too. my hubby is all about it though, so i think it wont be as bad as i imagine


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

For second timers, have you ever been told you have a low lying placenta and being watched for placenta previa at 18 weeks and had it not be a problem later on in pregnancy?


----------



## MissFox

Sammy- that is very exciting finding out that it's for sure a boy- but must be emotional finding out about a sister. I have 2 brothers I've only seen 1 time (almost 2 years ago now) but I've always known they were there. 
I want a house sooooo soooo bad!!! 
I booked my flight to Massachusetts for Nov. 30th to Dec 7th. 'm so excited to see all of my family! 
Sorry I haven't been on much- I've been working sooo much- but someone has to keep the house going. I can't wait until DF is healed from surgery and done with physical therapy so I can stop working and just sit around being pregnant.


----------



## blessedmomma

sammy- with my last pregnancy i had that. is it on your cervix or just low? mine was very low but not covering my cervix. i had to have sonograms every week to monitor it. after only a few though, the placenta had moved up. it wasnt a problem at all. apparently its pretty common and usually moves up. my ob said she would have to schedule a c-section if it didnt move.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

its right on the brim of the cervix, here's to hoping it moves, but either way I could care less since I have to have my hernia repaired anyways, I have convinced surgeon to do surgery during the same stay :happydance: I do still remember how sore my vajayjay felt after having baby would be nice to be able to sit down with out pain, but I dont know how the recovery would be for c-section along with hernia repair...I guess we'll see

Hope your all doing well talk to you soon ....wow October is almost over!!!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

That's great news Sammy!!!! YAAAY!
I can't believe it's almost November... but at the same time- HURRY NOVEMBER 17th! I wanna know what I'm having!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

If I hadnt had my amnio done I wouldnt have found out the sex until my next scan which is Nov 18 at 845a. 

Missfox gonna have to check the bump pic to guess....try to guess what your having


----------



## BellaBlu

For some reason I think MissFox is going to have a girl :shrug: :thumbup:


----------



## MissFox

I found out that my SIL is having a boy so I'm open a lot more to a girl, I just didn't want us both to have girls. 
Bella- my bump is getting huge also, and this is my first. I could only imagine what it would look like now if I was skinnier when I got pregnant!!


----------



## braijackava

3 more days until I am half way and have my ultrasound! So excited!!! 
I am still getting up to pee at least 4 times a night, but I think it is because I drink so much?
One quick question for anyone from the U.S. Last Halloween we lived in Utah, where if Halloween lands on a Sunday they do trick or treating on Saturday. I know stupid right? Anyways this year we are in Minnesota, so do they just do trick or treating on Halloween or do they change it to Saturday to?

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## MissFox

good question!! I don't know- I know that in some towns in MA they do trick or treating on saturday. I Think it's so silly! 

on another note: I took my 17 week picture. I'm posting it because I'm usually really bad about posting for weeks at a time but this week I did it on time and I'm so excited about it!
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## BabySeal

braijackava said:


> 3 more days until I am half way and have my ultrasound! So excited!!!
> I am still getting up to pee at least 4 times a night, but I think it is because I drink so much?
> One quick question for anyone from the U.S. Last Halloween we lived in Utah, where if Halloween lands on a Sunday they do trick or treating on Saturday. I know stupid right? Anyways this year we are in Minnesota, so do they just do trick or treating on Halloween or do they change it to Saturday to?
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png

I think every neighborhood is different. I literally live 5 mins from my mom and our neighborhoods are different times/days.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I always thought it was always Halloween day/night? I dont have a clue.

Great Bump Pic MissFox!!!


----------



## MissFox

It should be Sammy. I think Halloween isn't something you just "change" to fit your schedule! Just go earlier if it's a school night/sunday, but don't change teh day.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know...I'm confused....lol


----------



## BellaBlu

Wow MissFox, thats is a beautiful bump! Now I don't feel bad having such a bump :haha: at least I'm not alone! DH keeps saying "Were gonna have a 12 pound baby" ... yikes.

Brai- I'm not sure, we did trick or treating tonight here, (on base) because the kids have school on monday so they didn't want to do it on sunday night? I thought it was weird but oh well.. :shrug: I agree it's different everywhere!

I've been eating buffalo wings like crazy :blush: poor baby.. I've been craving so much spicy food, hope it will be alright for peanut. On the bright side, I love feeling him/her move! :happydance: It always makes me stop what I'm doing and smile.. I can't wait. Next ultrasound is in 3 days. The countdown begins!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Bella your going to have a BOY!!!! I craved so many spicey food with my first, and still not as much this time around but still love it especially the buff wings!....lol


----------



## BellaBlu

Haha, We'll see. I can't wait! 

Happy halloween ladies :witch: .. It's the first time I can use the witch icon without meaning AF... :happydance:


----------



## braijackava

I have been craving blue cheese? What does that mean I am having? Haha I guess I will find out on Tuesday. Happy Halloween!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## MissFox

OOO Everyone is finding out!!! Nov 17th HURRY! 
THanks Bella! 
:witch: HAPPY HALLOWEEN! :witch: 
My little brother (I took hiim trick or treating... ON SUNDAY!) was a really adorable cowboy.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Braij~ I am not sure but I am just guessing for Bella because both times I craved spicey things throughout both pregnancies and both have been boys....lol


I also took my son out tonight only made it to three houses, every time the person would come to the door he would start crying, I'm guessing stranger anxiety....lol and then we stopped by one of our old neighbors houses left the stroller and trick or treat bag outside in stroller, came out and it was gone....isnt that sad.......oh well....lol better kids then me right. My son was a little tiger, will try to upload picture tomorrow


----------



## BabySeal

braijackava said:


> I have been craving blue cheese? What does that mean I am having? Haha I guess I will find out on Tuesday. Happy Halloween!
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png

I crave (and eat occasionally) bleu cheese and im having a boy lol



Hey ladies... were getting close to 1000 posts in this thread :thumbup:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yay for almost a 1000 Posts! Just realizing we are almost Halfway DONE!!!! Yay for 20 weeks in about a week!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Anyone else feels like they are going through the nesting stage...all I can say is I have sorted through some of my son's baby clothes, already made a list of the new stuff I want to buy, and bathroom and kitchen are spotless!...lol


----------



## BellaBlu

im with ya sammy, spent the day scrubbing the tubs,floor,toilets,sinks.. & doing all my regular cleaning on top of it!


----------



## BellaBlu

So! I had my scan today :) Turns out it was just a very short ultrasound, and appointment to make sure everything was okay..

Everything is great, baby is growing wonderfully :thumbup:

And the doctor had a quick look and said she thinks *it's a BOY! *:happydance:
Looks like my little "princess" is actually a prince! Either way, I'm so thrilled to know and so happy he is healthy. DH is on cloud 9!

I'm a little apprehensive though because she said..
" I think it MIGHT be a boy, maybe.. but the cord is also between the legs" ..
baby was head down but somehow she managed to get a potty shot :) I definitely think I saw boy parts! So, boy it is.. my "big" ultrasound is in 3 weeks, they will confirm then.. Still.. I'm not waiting to buy blue, I'll just save my receipts! :happydance:

:yipee:


----------



## BabySeal

Yay bella!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yay for team blue, tech said the same thing for me too. I bet she's right yay for TEAM BLUE!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

The Buff wings gave it away....lol


----------



## BellaBlu

:happydance: Lol!
I know thats the first thing I thought, Sammy was right about the spicy food!
Wow so every one of us so far is having boys huh? Thats crazy!
Cool though :D


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I'll add it to the front page :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats on your baby boy bella!:happydance:


----------



## braijackava

Boy for me too!


----------



## BellaBlu

WOW congrats Braijackava!

Thanks ladies!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I guess its safe to say that either we will have a 100% boy thread here or Missfox is gonna have the only girl....lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlu said:


> WOW congrats Braijackava!
> 
> Thanks ladies!

:happydance: Congrats to both of you, Braijackava I will add it to the front page! :happydance:


----------



## Alexp

Make that 6 Boys ! 
Very well endowed BOY on yesterdays scan too:thumbup:


----------



## BellaBlu

:lol: Congrats Alex! Thats too cool :thumbup: 
Holy crap this is killin' me.. LOTS of boys! Its crazy!

We're gonna need a stimulus package of females here soon, or mankind will cease to exist :haha:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Bella your too funny 

Alex I will add it to the front page


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Now I am dying to find out what MissFox is Having!!!!!!


----------



## BabySeal

wow thats crazy we are all boys so far... Miss Fox... your scan needs to come faster haha


----------



## braijackava

Appointment went really good yesterday. I ate some pixie sticks from the kids Halloween candy hoping it would get the baby moving a little bit. Bad idea! He was moving sooo much they couldnt get the heart and spine measurements. So I have to go back for another ultrasound in 4 weeks. I guess thats a good thing though, as I get to see him again! The lady said 110% it is a boy. He was spread eagle and seemed like a very well endowed little boy! I have 2 other boys, and have never seen such a big (um dont know the proper terminology to say haha) but you know what I mean it was really obvious. We are going to name him Maxwell Grant. Blood pressure is still good and only gained 7 lbs so far. My doctor did give me some medication for the migraines. It has tylenol, caffeine, and barbiturates in it. Has anyone ever taken these before, I have no experience with them. 
We thought my daughter would be so angry it was a boy. She seemed excited at first, but about 2 hours later got really mad and said "I am supermad! I wanted a sister!" She is ok though.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## braijackava

Oh and I forgot to add I felt the baby kick my hand for the first time last night! It was awesome!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Awww so fun Braijackava!!! I am sure she will fal in love when she gets to see Maxwell and get to hold time. Congrats on a very active baby.


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies! AWW WOW! I can't wait for mine now!!! It's going to be sooo funny if we are all having boys! AHHH I CANT WAIT! I NEED TO KNOW! haha. 2 weeks until I find out.
Congrats to all of you!


----------



## BellaBlu

:happydance: I'm so excited for your scan MissFox.. lol. 

Whats everyone up to today? I'm trying to find a kick butt recipe for italian meatball hoagies... Mmmm :)


----------



## MissFox

I have an apointment today. then I'm running errands. I'm so hungry right now and wish DF was coming to this appointment with me but he has one for his shoulder. 
I have been feeling so much movement or the last 4 or 5 days. I"ve been having little bits of movement here and there for the last few weeks but WOW for the last few days. 

I'm really excited and can't wait to find out if we have an all boy thread or if I'm the lone girl. Either way I'll be so happy. But I do love mexican food... and put tame Jalapenos all over my baked potato the other night- I hope this means boy for DF (but I'd love a little girl also!)


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats braijackava!!!

wow, its crazy we are all having boys so far. cant wait to hear missfox!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox I say Boy if your craving the spicy stuff...lol


----------



## MissFox

I always LOVE spicey stuff. I'm all about the sour stuff too- lots and lots of sour- sour gummies (anykind), anything with lemon. 
Sour is supposed ot be boy too?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

spicy salty and sour I think for boy and all sweets for girls


----------



## BellaBlu

Eh I dont think thats all true though, Cuz I was eating cool whip out of the can yesterday, and now I'm stuffing my face with oreos..
lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know just another wives tale....lol what us Pregnant ladies believe to try to figure out what the sex of our babies are....lol


----------



## BellaBlu

:haha: No kidding! Every wives tale that I followed said "girl" for me... 

Its is fun though, while you're waiting to find out!


----------



## BabySeal

braijackava said:


> Appointment went really good yesterday. I ate some pixie sticks from the kids Halloween candy hoping it would get the baby moving a little bit. Bad idea! He was moving sooo much they couldnt get the heart and spine measurements. So I have to go back for another ultrasound in 4 weeks. I guess thats a good thing though, as I get to see him again! The lady said 110% it is a boy. He was spread eagle and seemed like a very well endowed little boy! I have 2 other boys, and have never seen such a big (um dont know the proper terminology to say haha) but you know what I mean it was really obvious. We are going to name him Maxwell Grant. Blood pressure is still good and only gained 7 lbs so far. My doctor did give me some medication for the migraines. It has tylenol, caffeine, and barbiturates in it. Has anyone ever taken these before, I have no experience with them.
> We thought my daughter would be so angry it was a boy. She seemed excited at first, but about 2 hours later got really mad and said "I am supermad! I wanted a sister!" She is ok though.
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png

I take Fioricet for migraines. Its tylenol, caff, and the barbituate butalbital. Well.. I have the rx for them.. I don't usually take them, they didnt help me for long then stopped working for me. :shrug: all the meds that help for my migraines are a definite no-no during pregnancy. But I have taken it before in the past and a few times during pregnancy.


----------



## BellaBlu

:nope: You poor girls.. I can't imagine having migraines on a regular basis. I've only had one in my life and the pain was so bad that I was delusional.. and I got a 104 fever. It was crazy! I thought I was dying. I can't imagine having that often..


----------



## BabySeal

tonight for dinner I made stuffed shells :)

well, I put ground beef in them along with some cheeses and told db they dont have ricotta (they had a whole container of ricotta in them). He loved them. Even though he said "I hate stuffed shells". 

mmmhmm sure... you hate stuffed shells but if I put meat in them and say theyre similar to ravioli you eat them all up! hahaha


----------



## BabySeal

BellaBlu said:


> :nope: You poor girls.. I can't imagine having migraines on a regular basis. I've only had one in my life and the pain was so bad that I was delusional.. and I got a 104 fever. It was crazy! I thought I was dying. I can't imagine having that often..

they suck big time. my really REALLY bad ones I just lay on the floor at some point after being all disoriented/off balance among the regular migraine symptoms and fall asleep.. waking the next morning.


----------



## braijackava

I had headaches before, but no migraines until this pregnancy.


----------



## braijackava

Anyone ever feel bruised after an ultrasound?


----------



## MissFox

I was pretty bruised feeling after my us at 12 weeks. It was PAINFUL! She was diggingaround and prodding tryin to get the baby to move into a better position but no such luck. My belly hurt for a few days but never actually got bruises on it- I think it was just the sore muscles.


----------



## BellaBlu

I get crampy after every ultrasound :shrug: .. what do you mean by bruised, like your stomach muscles feel bruised?


----------



## BabySeal

Theres one thing I havent had... I always felt fine after an ultrasound. Thats odd. Maybe because those muscles are being stretched so tight?


----------



## braijackava

Yeah stomach muscles feel bruised. She was pushing hard and trying to get the measurements she needed and he was moving to much. She even had to stop and shake her hand because it was tired a couple times.


----------



## MissFox

that's what I had also. It was annoying but didn't seme to be a big deal.

Sammy- I have some updates for the front page whenever you get a chance:

Completion of 1st tri: September 30th- 13 weeks
Normal prenatal testing: September 30th
Feeling baby move: normal movements started 17+2 (felt them here and there before but the last few days are like WOAH!)
and if you want to add this now
Point of viability- i'll be 26 weeks Dec 30th
i'll be 37 weeks on march 17th


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Bella just wanted to clarify that I wasnt calling you out on the other thread, it just drives me nuts when people make comments that dont help the person who asked the question iykwim. seems like the op was just trying to start a debate on a thread....I guess I should have just wrote "Bell well put!"...we good :flower:


----------



## BellaBlu

No problems sammy :thumbup: I just knew that there were going to be some people that came on there and starting talking about how "wrong" it was and so on, its controversial. So I was calling it out before it even got started. I knew what you meant after you clarified, just the first post just had me confused, I thought that was directed towards me!

Yes, we're good ;)


----------



## MissFox

Had a horrible dream last night. Or this morning. So I was out at my om's house in the woods and it was the zombie apocolypse or something? Anyways- some guys/military showed up and killed my puppy and let my mom's dumb ass dog live! UGH! I was screaming at them DONT KILL my PUPPY! And they were like Ummm, yea, it's dead... and here came my mom's dog running towards us! My dog would be so much more effective in a zombie attach that letting her scared dog live in my dream was not OK. 
But I woke up calling for my dog until I heard her scratching in the living room (she is allergic to fleas and I swear it doesn't matter how much flea stuff she gets she still gets bitten by 1!)
Sorry for the crazy dream rant ladies. Hope you all are having happy dreams and have a good day.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Great Bella! I ditto exactly and frankly I think there is too many debates over controversial subject matter and tired of seeing all the bickering iykwim.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Missfox sorry for he horrible dream, I had one involving my son a week after I had him involving kidnapping, it was so freaking real!!! remember it so clearly, long story shot DH and I saw and accident (in my dream) and we stopped to help these two guys in the crashed cargo van, by the time we got to their cargo van I remember in slow motion looking back to them steal our car with our son in it to find out they were wanted for murder. It was horrid! its crazy how attached you become to your children or people/pet you care about.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Bella Did you guys pick the name already----> bottom on your siggy?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

We've made it over 1000 post in this thread! Yay


----------



## BellaBlu

Yes we have decided "officially" on Connor Wayne :cloud9: .. We argued about names forever and could not come up with a single one we both liked.. then we found Connor and we both love it. So Connor Wayne it is! :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Congrats that is a handsome name! Still havent picked the name out exactly but it will either be Wyatt or Dylan I hoping Wyatt I love it so much. So it would be Wyatt Michael if I can get DH to agree with me


----------



## BellaBlu

Wyatt is a beautiful name! :) I love that too, it sounds great with Michael!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I think its only fair I get to pick the name this go around, he got to pick our first.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Wow gone for an hour and circ thread blew up....lol I think I'm done over there....


----------



## BellaBlu

Yeh, I put in my 2 cents, now I'm gonna try to be good and keep my mouth shut :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I just feel so put down being a mother who made that decision, would have never know its was out of the norm elsewhere.


----------



## BellaBlu

No worries sammy.
Its kind of like getting your tonsils removed, not a big deal because they aren't necessary.. and can save you alot of sickness/infection later down the road. They're going to be hard headed about it and try to "gang up" and honestly its childish. You're a great mom & you made the right decision. & I'd say that to someone who decided not to as well. :thumbup: I know I am going to.. it's all just about who is mature enough to handle an adult conversation without turning into a highschool debate class style arguement!


----------



## braijackava

K so now i want to know what you are talking about! Haha i promise not to start an arguement!


----------



## BellaBlu

Ah, circumcision question that turned into a debate and someone saying its barbaric and mutilating your newborn.. etc. Which obviously pissed off alot of the U.S. ladies who have had/plan to get it done to their sons.


----------



## braijackava

Ah i see, what a silly thing to get all worked up about! Both my boys are circumsized, and this one will be too. The decision doesn't effect anyone but the family sso to each their own.


----------



## BellaBlu

Exactly! :thumbup:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

EXACTLY!!! DH and made the decision not only becasue its the norm but religious reasons too. I just wish others could be nice with their words and think of others before making unnecessary comments. Either way it wont change my mind.


----------



## BellaBlu

Me neither ;) Hey sammy, just so you know in your siggy you have my name as bellablue with an "e" & now a new girl joined a forum with that name.. lol. :flower:

I dont mind but she might see your siggy and be like.. wth I dont even know that lady.. :haha:

:flower:


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies. So April mom's are coming up with a lot of girls! I might be the only april mom/only girl! My friend gave me a $200 breast pump and a doppler and a bunch of breast pads! She never got enough breast milk to feed her baby so said she'd love to give me that stuff so it got put to good use!!! I'm so excited!

I love your names ladies! If we havea boy we're going to name him Korben Dean. I got to choose the name for a boy and DF got to choose the name for a girl (he chose Serenity Rose... I'm not the biggest fan but it's ok because his choice for a boy name was OCEAN- can you say HELLNO!)

oh and my son will be circumcised and my little brother was not- it's the parent's decision and if someone doesn't like what you chose then keep your mouth shut- there is no need to get nasty over it.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlu said:


> Me neither ;) Hey sammy, just so you know in your siggy you have my name as bellablue with an "e" & now a new girl joined a forum with that name.. lol. :flower:
> 
> I dont mind but she might see your siggy and be like.. wth I dont even know that lady.. :haha:
> 
> :flower:

I just saw this yesterday and kept thinking why you kept going back and forth with you in your avatar and a dog in a pink costume...lol nothing against dogs...lol I will change it dont want to confuse anyone....lol thanks


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I also changed it on the front page

Hope everyone is doing well....Happy Friday!


----------



## MissFox

Happy Friday Sammy!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

TGIF! :) Relaxing with hubby. Love his days off! Even though he is more infatuated with his video game than he is me, its still nice having him around all day :haha:

Hope you ladies are well! I've got the shopping itch, I've just been on another amazon shopping spree... the post office here must know me by name by now! Oh well, it's fun! Everybody needs some retail therapy occasionally :thumbup:


----------



## braijackava

So jealous of the shopping spree! No baby shopping for me until january, since right now i have to pay for christmas.


----------



## BellaBlu

Ah, Christmas :cloud9: Gosh this year has went by so fast, it's hard for me to even accept that its fall! More less almost Christmas :dohh: .. 

After winter is over, all of our babies will almost be here!! So bizarre to think about :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I was just thinking about that counting the months down.....not to many left. I am already ready to start putting up Christmas decorations!!! We love christmas so much all time favorite holiday.

Woke up last night to contractions, I wouldnt call them BH cause they were painful, had three in an hour and then they stopped, I was fearing the worst. but they stopped and havent had any since literally felt like I had a cantelope attached to my lower abdomen. Will talk to my OB on tuesday about that and if they dont come back. 

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## MissFox

I want to do some retail therapy- I'm hoping that we get gift certificates for christmas! My shoulder hurt so bad yesterday evening. I was in so much pain I couldn't eat and then DF rubbed it and that made it so I could sleep. Common wednesday! I'm really hoping that they will say that because I'm prego I need physical therapy. And I really hope that my Dr will put it down as pg related so my medical covers it. 

Sammy- sorry to hear about the contractions. I hope that they don't come back!


----------



## BellaBlu

Sammy, thats scary honey. I'm glad they stopped and I hope they dont come back! :nope: 

MissFox- Sorry about your shoulder, that sounds miserable :( At least your OH was nice enough to rub it for awhile though :thumbup: Hopefully you can get the doc. to work with you!


:hissy: DH took away my scale because I can barely snap my last pair of pre-pregnancy pants that fit, so I weighed myself and I'm up almost 10 pounds already. I was worried that I wasn't going to be able to put on weight because I've always had a high metabolism, and now that I know I can.. Im worried I'll gain to much. :dohh: Hasn't stopped me from stuffing my face constantly though :shrug:

So I'm on scale probation. :(


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Aww thanks, I hope they stay away too. Have to go grocery shopping and pick up a few preggo clothes... be back on later


----------



## MissFox

Oh no! scale probation!!! I want mine but it's at my mom's house and i just left it there because I was gaining weight so fast I never wanted to step on it. Now I want to all the time because I've only gained 1.5 lbs! I think it's just the extra weight I put on coming off though- because baby is growing healthy and I'm eating just fine


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

well today is a lazy day dont feel like doing anything at ALL!


----------



## braijackava

Just realized, i think i have been having braxton hicks every now and then since about 12 weeks. It started as just sort of a pressure change, i thought he was just flipping around pushing his back to the front. But as i get bigger it is more like a tightening, like a painless contraction. Weird i don't remember them this early before. I probably get one every 2 or 3 days. Anyone else have these? Ohthey make me feel a little lgh


----------



## braijackava

Lightheaded, sorry stupid phone.


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- i have been having them lately. i always get them this early though after my first pregnancy. and mine are pretty painful. everyone looks at me like im silly when i say that since they are not supposed to hurt, but mine do. it gets tight but it also hurts. and if i have to pee already when i have one, forget it. it hurts so bad:nope:


----------



## BabySeal

I just wanted to say... MissFox I am getting impatient for your scan date!! haha I want to know what youre having!! :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

babyseal, i was just thinking the same thing! is it this tuesday or next??


----------



## BabySeal

I think she said the 17th? i could be wrong.

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow. The time from my last scan went by fast and slow at the same time. My mom and my MIL are coming with us to the scan. I deep down dont want MIL going because she asks too many questions, about any and everything really. But it is the nice thing to do, inviting her. Bah to niceness and respect.


----------



## blessedmomma

BabySeal said:


> I think she said the 17th? i could be wrong.
> 
> I have my 20 week scan tomorrow. The time from my last scan went by fast and slow at the same time. My mom and my MIL are coming with us to the scan. I deep down dont want MIL going because she asks too many questions, about any and everything really. But it is the nice thing to do, inviting her. Bah to niceness and respect.

:rofl: i hear ya


----------



## BabySeal

I had my 20 week appointment today, it all went really well. I got a bunch of pics of baby but I am too lazy to post them right now haha. Its a pain uploading them to my computer. 

Everything is good.. measuring four days ahead but nothing significant. My downs syndrome testing I had a while back came back as 1 in 10,000 and the spina bifida came back as 1 in 3,500 so those are all great. :) yay

oh, and I am still having a boy lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yay BabySeal that is awesome! Cant wait to see the u/s pics....Yay for u/s pics!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well here's an update, just got back from prenatal appointment, told Doctor about contractions and the next day having pink tinged discharged, so he checked my cervix and said it is still long but didnt say if it was or wasnt dilated or not. said he's a bit worried so he wants me to come back in two weeks instead of the normal 4 weeks. told me to call if I have 4 contractions in 1 hour, kinda scary to think I was 1 contraction away from calling this last time, I really hope it was just because I was dehydrated. So now I have 20 week scan on Nov. 18 and next prenatal appt. on Nov. 23. so thats that


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

feeling abit worried that my OB has moved me to every two weeks anyone else experience this?


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh no sammy :( That's not good. I'll be praying for you. The only time I know of them doing every 2 weeks is for high risk pregnancies, and if he's worried he's probably classed you as high risk ? I really really hope everything is okay.. Thinking of you! :flow:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks bella! going to not let me get worried too much since I know the added stress isnt good for LO

On another note....MAN are we talking football or soccer atm....this little guy has been moving up a storm....loving now but not at 2am, anyone else feeling really good kicks yet?


----------



## BellaBlu

Good thinking :thumbup: Stress isn't going to help any! Funny you brought that up though sammy, I felt LO move for the first time last night OUTSIDE the belly. I had my hand resting on my tummy while I was reading and I got a good solid kick in my palm :happydance: It made my night! I haven't felt him move a whole lot lately, just assumed he had changed positions and it wasn't as easy to feel, so that was a pleasant surprise..

Hey, have any of you ladies had hot flashes? I mean, literal .. make your face bright red and you can NOT get cool.. hot flashes. I had that happen last night.. and after my panic attack a few weeks ago I'm starting to wonder about my blood pressure :nope: then I got diarrhea (sorry, TMI) and cramping and I just felt awful. Thats the second time now, such a horrible feeling.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

No not for me, only got hot flashes in the early weeks due to hormones iykwim. I would say you might have a slight bug maybe 24 hour thing that would make you feel so yucky. hope you feel better soon


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

come to think of it I think I had diarreah then too. maybe it has to do with your hormones? I dont know for certain though, when is your next dr. appt? doesnt hurt to call or talk to dr. appt your symptoms and see what he/she has to say.


----------



## BellaBlu

Hmm, well my next appt. is in 2 weeks and I brought it up at my last appt. and she mentioned something about that stuff being linked to preeclampsia if it happens often. So I told DH if it happens again we're just going to go to the E.R. especially if it could be the start of something more serious. My Mom had preeclampsia when she was pregnant as well, so it worries me.

Hopefully it was just a tummy bug though!


I would call but ya know, the whole german/american language barrier thing, sometimes I think it's a blessing or else my doctor would be so sick of me by now.. lol.


----------



## braijackava

Yes to the kicks! Makes me wonder what he could possibly be doing in there? And yes to the hot flashes and the same symptoms with them. I didn't know they are linked to preeclampsia, but i get preeclampsia every pregnancy so i guess it makes sense. I have been moved to every two weeks every pregnancy once my blood pressure starts to go up, it just means they want to keep an eye on you. At least with me, if they think it is something more serious they will put you in the hospital.


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks Brai, it's easy to worry about everything while you're pregnant. I told DH that we're definitely waiting a few years after this baby to have another, lol. It's mentally exhausting being pregnant and having so much to worry about. It is good to know that you had the same thing though and they just kept an eye on you.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I think thats what we all say and then you get pregnant not even a year later.....lol


----------



## BellaBlu

:haha: Yeah, DH is determined to keep me 'barefoot & pregnant' too.. he wants them back to back. 

He said "you can't help if it happens!" .. I said "Ya gotta have sex to get pregnant, so don't doubt that I can keep it from happening" ... :lol: He shutup then!


----------



## braijackava

Nope last one for me! The tubes are getting tied before this little man is even a day old! Don't think my body could take anymore. Its a little sad thoughts


----------



## BabySeal

Here they are :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0121.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0125.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0122.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0123.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0126.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissFox

Aww those are great us pics!!!
My DF felt kicks on Sunday night. I was amazed! I was sleepig so he told me the next morning. It was great because earlier that night I said I had been getting a couple kicks here and there that were close to being felt on the outside. 

Wait YOU GUYS ARE GETTING IMPATIENT!? I'm the only one who doesn't know! BAAAA!!! I'm so curious! I want to know! 17th is correct- 17th at 3pm (my time). It's going to be the LONGEST DAY EVER

DF and I might be getting married tomorrow- just court house style. We'll see. I've ben having issues getting in touch with the guy who schedules them (and by that I mean that I've called a week ago and 5 days ago and he has yet to return my phone call). 

Sammy I hope everything is OK!!!


----------



## BabySeal

Yep, MissFox... It's Ms. Impatient sitting over here. :haha: Thats so exciting, getting married! Just keep calling that guy!

I started getting sick last night, and both DB and I woke up SICK sick. I think we got it from MIL because she was here visiting a few days ago and was sick with the same and on antibiotics... but said she wasn't sick lol. Hopefully its just from the weather changing and that they did leaf pickup in my neighborhood and stirred up all the allergens.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlu said:


> :haha: Yeah, DH is determined to keep me 'barefoot & pregnant' too.. he wants them back to back.
> 
> He said "you can't help if it happens!" .. I said "Ya gotta have sex to get pregnant, so don't doubt that I can keep it from happening" ... :lol: He shutup then!

too funny!!!!

I was thinking the same, and as you watch your child grow you really start missing all the baby baby things they do, they grow so fast its crazy....I cant believe my son is already 13months just seems like 2-3 months ago I gave birth to him.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yay MissFox for getting married, hopefully you can get a hold of the guy! Congrats

Babyseal hope you feel better really soon!


----------



## BabySeal

thanks sammy... my nose is a faucet right now.. and i had to clean the house and am having company for coffee in twenty minutes.. i have yet to shower :dohh: Tell me to get off the computer!!


----------



## BellaBlu

:haha: Awe, babyseal I hope you get to feeling better too. Those pictures are amazing!

Now, GET OFF THE COMPUTER! :hugs: :lol:


----------



## MissFox

So baby wasn't moving so much yesterday and I was getting sad- but s/he woke me up in the middle of the night. Got a few really big kicks this morning and I would have felt them on the outside if I got my hand there fast enough. 
babyseal- I hope that you feel better soon!!! being sick is nooo fun! 
As far as getting married I'm just going to go into the courthouse and yell at someone. It's so unprofessional that I'm waiting over a week for a return phone call.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thought this would be fun, found it in Second Trimester, copy, paste and fill in the info. Thought it would give us a bit more info about each other. Not that we dont know anything about each other already....lol

*Pregnancy: (Planned, Surprise, LTTTC, complications etc)

EDD: Due date

Pregnancy number: Is this your first pregnancy?

Team: , or 

OH: Anything you want to write about your OH 

Birth Partner: Your OH? Your Mum? No birth partner?

When did you decide the name: If you have decided!

Stupidest thing youve done but blamed it on your pregnancy: Dropped a plate? Ran over your friend's foot?

Happiest moment so far: What's made you smile

Scariest moment so far: If there has been a scary time

Most looking forward to: About having your baby.

Least looking forward to: Something about a newborn you're a little apprehensive about?

Best thing about being pregnant: 

Worst thing about being pregnant: 

Stretch Marks: Do you have them?

When did youre belly button pop: If you can remember!

Cravings: nom nom nom

Previous boobie size: ?

Current boobie size: Is it bigger than previous?

Leaky boobs: Did you get them/have you got them?

Weight gain/lose: 3lbs? 3 stone? 

Are you getting BH contractions and if so when did they start:

Do you want to BF, FF or combo: What do you plan to do?

Cloth Nappies: Are you using regular or reusable nappies?

Homebirth: Is it something you want to do/have considered

Waterbirth: A possiblity?

Painkiller plan: No pain relief, G&A, Epidural? What are you planning?*


----------



## BellaBlu

I did this on that thread but I'll do it here too :)

Pregnancy: Planned, but surprising because we had given up. 

EDD: March 30th 2011

Pregnancy number: Uno

Team: :blue:

OH: He's been really good about not being a pain in the butt lately :)

Birth Partner: DH & Best friend.

When did you decide the name: I think 10 weeks or so.

Stupidest thing you&#8217;ve done but blamed it on your pregnancy: Everything, it's a good excuse! lol ;)

Happiest moment so far: Every ultrasound, but particularly the 3d one.

Scariest moment so far: Just the typical aches and pains.

Most looking forward to: Getting to meet him :cloud9:

Least looking forward to: The lack of sleep, I wont have help from DH except for on weekends, so it should be interesting.

Best thing about being pregnant: Lots of relaxation :)

Worst thing about being pregnant: Hot flashes, Wanting a tall glass of red ;) but totally worth the wait.

Stretch Marks: Do you have them? Not yet, I thought I was getting some but luckily that wasn't the case. I'm sure I will later though! I'm genetically screwed as far as getting them goes.

When did you&#8217;re belly button &#8216;pop&#8217;: Its starting now. 

Cravings: If it's edible I crave it ;) Sweets, Savory & Spicy!

Previous boobie size: ? A!

Current boobie size: B (should be C), its getting pretty tight bra wise.. I'm gonna give Pam Anderson a run for her money before long.

Leaky boobs: Did you get them/have you got them? Eh, not really leaky but definitely have leaked.

Weight gain/lose: 8 pounds ^

Are you getting BH contractions and if so when did they start: None yet, *knock on wood*

Do you want to BF, FF or combo: What do you plan to do? Both, or at least try breastfeeding.

Cloth Nappies: Are you using regular or reusable nappies? disposable all the way.

Homebirth: Is it something you want to do/have considered? Not possible here!

Waterbirth: Definitely, the delivery rooms here have gorgeous birthing pools, I'm excited about that.

Painkiller plan: Some type of pain relief, not sure what yet. Just anything to take the edge off.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

ahahaa I finally found your on the other thread....took me a bit due to all the content in the questions...lol here is mine


----------



## braijackava

Pregnancy: (Planned, Surprise, LTTTC, complications etc) Planned ttc for 2 years with one miscarraige

EDD: 03/22/2011

Pregnancy number: 5th, one was blighted ovum

Team: Blue!

OH: Met when we were 15 on a coed soccor team, first child at 16, married at 19. I am lucky to have such a wonderful guy who stuck around and is very involved in everything! But he still does piss me off sometimes!

Birth Partner: Hubby, and 11 year old son might be there

When did you decide the name: When we found out he was a boy we picked the first name-Maxwell and the middle name we already decided on if it was a boy-Grant after my hubbys favorite uncle who died last year

Stupidest thing you&#8217;ve done but blamed it on your pregnancy: Forgot where the car is parked everytime I go to the store. Losing credit cards and everything else!

Happiest moment so far: Feeling baby move and finding out he is a he. The positive test!

Scariest moment so far: Getting hot flashes in the store and feeling like I am going to pass out. Headache that lasted a week.

Most looking forward to: Everything! 

Least looking forward to: The pain of labor

Best thing about being pregnant: Feeling kicks and just the awe of what is going on in my body

Worst thing about being pregnant: headaches, being very pissy all the time, peeing to much

Stretch Marks: Got them low down with first son, high up with second son, and right in the middle with daughter. Not to mention on boobs thighs arms etc... Gross! At least I cant get any new ones this time right?

When did you&#8217;re belly button &#8216;pop&#8217;: I have a really deep belly button so it has never popped, but gotten a lot shallower

Cravings: milk

Previous boobie size: small C

Current boobie size: average C, not much growth

Leaky boobs: nope

Weight gain/lose: 5lbs gained 

Are you getting BH contractions and if so when did they start:every now and then, completely painless and started at about 11 weeks

Do you want to BF, FF or combo: Strictly breastfeed

Cloth Nappies: disposable diapers

Homebirth: not really an option in the states, or for me since considered high risk

Waterbirth: Probably not since I will want an epidural, even though I know it probably wont work

Painkiller plan: Anything and everything they will give me, my last 2 epidurals did not work due to scarring in my back, so will probably feel everything anyways. But I will ask for it anyways. Maybe it will work?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Pregnancy: talked about ttc but didnt think it would happen as quick as it did

EDD: March 29, 2011

Pregnancy number: 2

Team: :blue:

OH: Is a wonderful man who loves the Lord and his family! :flower:

Birth Partner: My Hubby

When did you decide the name: haven't decided yet :wacko:

Stupidest thing youve done but blamed it on your pregnancy: Started the wash without putting clothes in it....twice now! :laundry:

Happiest moment so far: Finding out our little boy is perfectly healthy (Found out I have a chromosome abnormality and had a 1 out 2 chances of passing to DS.

Scariest moment so far: being told I had a 1 out 2 chance passing down a chromosome abnormality to my son that would either end in miscarriage or severe deformity.

Most looking forward to: Just having him in my arms! :baby:

Least looking forward to: Recovery after delivery and lack of sleep

Best thing about being pregnant: Feeling baby kick and move

Worst thing about being pregnant: Back pain and lower pressure pain

Stretch Marks: Yeah thought I was lucky first go around but sure enough they showed up about a month prior to delivery, sure they will only get worst this time around. :blush:

When did youre belly button pop: LOL as soon as I POAS... :rofl: actually never went back to normal after first baby :shrug:

Cravings: nom nom nom.....potatoes, fruits and veggies

Previous boobie size: 34B 

Current boobie size: 36C :holly:

Leaky boobs: With first about 1 month prior to delivery. Boobs not yet leaking 

Weight gain/lose: 10lbs gained :shhh:

Are you getting BH contractions and if so when did they start: 19 weeks

Do you want to BF, FF or combo: Breast all the way!

Cloth Nappies: Disposable until later probably

Homebirth: No going to hospital

Waterbirth: No

Painkiller plan: Pain relief through IV and if cant handle pain then bring on the epidural


----------



## BabySeal

My newest symptom I am chalking up to pregnancy is my hip joints. They hurt and make me want to punch someone. They have always given me mild problems, I had surgery on one when I was 18. I am fine all day and by the end of the night I can't straighten my body up or bear weight. Poor DB has to drag me to bed. 

I hope everyone has a good night, I'll do the new questionnaire tomorrow. Off to bed, goodnight!


----------



## MissFox

Sorry the hips are bugging you babyseal.
I went to the dr. today to try to figure out my shoulder problem. she said that it in NO WAY could be pg related! What ever, I know that it is. She basically accused me of asking for painpills/ anti-inflamitories. I told her all I wanted was for her to put that it's pg related so my insurance would cover physical thereapy and she said NO I AM NOT GIVING YOU ANTI INFLAMITORIES! 
I wanted to punch her.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BabySeal Sorry about the hip issues!

Missfox sorry doctor's appointment didnt go the way you hoped it would, hope your shoulder feels better soon!


----------



## BabySeal

Missfox that stinks your doctor reacted that way. I am so thankful I found a good regular doctor.. took some hunting but he is great.. (and puts up with me haha).
Pregnancy: talked about ttc but didnt think it would happen as quick as it did


*EDD:* March 27, 2011

*Pregnancy number:* 1

*Team:* I was team pink at first but we're having a boy!

*OH:* We went to high school together and never crossed paths in those four years... then met up one day in a bar through a mutual friend (who has liked me forever, but I just wanted to be friends with him). It was love at first sight, we both rode street bikes and had everything in common. <3

*Birth Partner:* My Hubby and my mom

*When did you decide the name:* At this rate I will never have a name picked out

Stupidest thing you&#8217;ve done but blamed it on your pregnancy: Gone to the pet store for cat food, walked into the dollar store instead and never got cat food. 

*Happiest moment so far:* DB feeling first (faint) kick last night (anterior placenta)

*Scariest moment so far:* In the beginning not knowing if I would stay pregnant or not. I wasn't supposed to be able to get pregnant because my progesterone levels have always been close to nothing.

*Most looking forward to: *Feeling the greatest love for someone.

*Least looking forward to:* Recovering. Complications.

*Best thing about being pregnant:* Seeing the progress of baby.

*Worst thing about being pregnant:* Hips.

*Stretch Marks*: Already had them from just weight fluctuations. 

*When did you&#8217;re belly button &#8216;pop&#8217;: *Still normal

*Cravings:* Grilled cheese

*Previous boobie size:* 36C 

*Current boobie size:* A very snug 36C

*Leaky boobs:* Not yet.

*Weight gain/lose:* total of 13 gained

*Are you getting BH contractions and if so when did they start:* Nope

*Do you want to BF, FF or combo:* I dont know!!

*Cloth Nappies: *Probably not.

*Homebirth*: No going to hospital

*Waterbirth:* If there is a birthing tub available

*Painkiller plan*: No idea yet.


----------



## BabySeal

Six days miss fox, six days :paper:


----------



## MissFox

I KNOW!!!! EEEP! 
So DF is going to become DH today. It's exciting- we're gonna finally have the same last name (hehe, I feel like we should have been married since the first day I saw him)


----------



## BellaBlu

Congrats MissFox! Thats super exciting. Getting married is such an exciting time.. I agree.. It feels like things are finally "right" when it's official ;) 

Now you just gotta apply for a new social security card and all that.. the joys.
;) That was the only pain in the ass about getting married was applying for the new card and all that.


----------



## MissFox

Pregnancy: (Planned, Surprise, LTTTC, complications etc) Planned but still surprised.

EDD: 4/7/11

Pregnancy number: UNO

Team: I'll find out in six days!!

OH: Is amazing and going to be a great father <3

Birth Partner: OH and probably my BFF

When did you decide the name: Always knew the girl name (OH picked it) and just chose a boy name

Stupidest thing you&#8217;ve done but blamed it on your pregnancy: Forget EVERYTHING

Happiest moment so far: Knowing that baby loves daddy already- and that daddy can feel baby move

Scariest moment so far: Just thinking of life and panicing!

Most looking forward to: LIFE as a family!

Least looking forward to: POOP

Best thing about being pregnant: Being happy

Worst thing about being pregnant: Being crazy/emotional

Stretch Marks: Do you have them? LOTS SINCE 9 WEEKS!

When did you&#8217;re belly button &#8216;pop&#8217;: It hasn't/ might not

Cravings: nom nom nom LEMONADE. LEMON EVERYTHING

Previous boobie size: 34DD

Current boobie size: 36DD (ok, that's just what i can find in the store! doesn't fit too good either!)

Leaky boobs: not uet

Weight gain/lose: 1.5lbs!

Are you getting BH contractions and if so when did they start: not yet!

Do you want to BF, FF or combo: BOOBIEFEED! Will probably also pump and let OH feed with a botle

Cloth Nappies: Are you using regular or reusable nappies? NO NO NO

Homebirth: Umm, not for my first

Waterbirth: There is 1 water birth tub at the hospital I'm going to deliver at soooo... FINGERS CROSED!

Painkiller plan: No pain relief, G&A, Epidural? IV should help take the edge off- I really want to avoid the epidural as it has always stopped my mom's labor, but if I honestly can't handle it I might go for it.


----------



## MissFox

Bella- I've already had to do it 1 time this year, I'm not gonna stress on it. I just have to go first thing in the morning and it should be fine. DMV also. That's worse than the SS office!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hahaha I have been married for almost a year and a half, as still havent got SS and DL changed, was just thinking I need to get this done, going to do it next week....talk about procrastinating big time!!!!

Congratulations on getting married today!
Oh and still dying to find out what your having!!! :coffee:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

as for the epidural ladies....wait as long as you can or at least past 3 cm I labored for 14-15 hours just to get to 3 and my total labor was 24 hours (in hospital) water broke 2 hours before we went in. And to those in US dont get meds right away unless you want to be bed ridden....wish I knew this for my first.


----------



## MissFox

Yea, I'm planning on holding off for as long as possible. I've always had horrible menstrual cramps so I figure it's prepping me for something! I've blacked out from the pain being so intense and still usually don't take anything. I'm going to try to keep my normal "pain goes away" and "even when it's bad pain killers don't help like I want them to anyways" attitude. I had a spinal tap and was given 30 vicodin to last 2 days. I took 2 at one time, still was in pain so stopped taking them all together and just dealt with the pain. 3 weeks later it went away.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I'm sure a spinal tap is way more painful than an epidural, I do have to admitt my back hurt for a couple weeks after but I have horrible back pain from being in a car accident so dont know if that made the pain feel more severe or not.


----------



## MissFox

The spinal tap was horrible. I had headaches from it for over a month! I couldn't bend over and stand back up quickly and I ended up missing almost 3 weeks of work. I wasn't thinking of the epidural being too painful but I'm just afraid it will stop my labor like it did with my mother. And I've experienced a lot of pain and it sucked but I'm hoping I can use that to get through labor.


----------



## BabySeal

MissFox... I know that you know what I am about to say here...

FIVE DAYS!!

:rofl:


----------



## MissFox

I just posted that on another thread and was coming back to countdown here!!! 5 DAYS!
Baby better cooperate!


----------



## BabySeal

s/he better cooperate or s/he will have some explaining to do to the members of this group! :rofl:


----------



## MissFox

Luckily the sonographer I have will NOT let that happen. She'll say "OOPSY I COULDNT GET THE SPINE MEASUREMENT" and have us come back in a day or two! She did that with the NT testing and she said she "couldn't" get the fluid measurment and had us come back a week later.


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! CONGRATS MISSFOX! :happydance:

i will be getting the epidural fairly quickly. i try to hold out til at least 4-5 cm but that isnt long since i usually am dilated to 3 before i ever go into labor. it speeds my labors up actually. and my labors usually only last about 7 hrs, so im not up walking around trying to make things progress. seems to progress very nicely on its own.

i feel like its such a blessing to get a healthy baby here that i really dont care how the labor goes. i know a lot of people around me put a lot of emphasis on the labor part and think its not "natural" to have an epidural, but thats just details to me. I trust in the Lord to get my babies here safe and sound and really dont care if thats even by c-section. have had epidurals with most of them and by no means are my babies drugged at birth or acting funny. so for me, i praise God for providing me with relief from the pain through the epidural. of course, if i wasnt able to get it i would still praise because i know the labor is just momentary and the real joy starts when labors done, no matter how it goes.:thumbup:

i guess i feel like if im trusting in the Lord, there is nothing more natural than that and He has many ways to make things work out for good!


----------



## MissFox

I agree blessedmomma. I don't judge those who do want/need the epidural (and yes, some women NEED it), just like those who plan a c-section. With the medical technology today it's every women's choice and sometimes it's not the choice but it's what needsto happen to get baby here safely. 
My mom was in labor with me from Feb 1 thru 3 and with my brother just over 24 hours. I'm hoping I don't go that far but she doesn't dialate and they always break her water and that does nothing to speed the labor process. Since that's the only thing I have to go on I'm going to try to stay out of the hospital until I feel like I'm getting closer. We'll see.


----------



## blessedmomma

i hear ya miss fox! well put. i dont want to judge anyone for the choices they make either. i think i get judged by some of my family for my choices though. i guess i dont really understand why there is so much stake on the labor process. i mean things dont always go as planned for me either, but the baby arriving certainly overshadows anything i went thru to get them here.

i have heard of the epidural slowing down some womens labor. im soooo thankful that doesnt happen to me!:haha: it could very well be what happens to you since it happened to your mom.

of course i hear out of my mom that they didnt have epidurals in her day. i tell my husband i will forever be thankful i can have them, lol!

i have a SIL who wanted an at home water birth and she wasnt too happy with me wanting a hospital birth with an epidural planned. she said it was what women did before hospitals so its not natural. she ended up at the hospital with complications and a c-section from placenta abruption though, yikes!


----------



## MissFox

Alright ladies- quick bump update: 19 weeks
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## blessedmomma

you have a beautiful bump lady!!!!!:baby:


----------



## BellaBlu

:( mine shrunk, seriously.. it shrunk alot after a sick night on the toilet a few days ago. So as DH likes to say "i was full of sH!t" :cry: 

MissFox yours is gorgeous!

Blessedmomma- I couldn't agree more. Who cares HOW the baby gets here as long as it gets here safe & healthy! As for epidurals.. if I was in the states I would totally be getting one, no questions asked. I figure it's there for pain relief, why go through un-necessary pain when the outcome will still be the same? Baby in arms!


----------



## blessedmomma

BellaBlu said:


> :( mine shrunk, seriously.. it shrunk alot after a sick night on the toilet a few days ago. So as DH likes to say "i was full of sH!t" :cry: ]
> 
> 
> :rofl:


----------



## BellaBlu

:haha:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Today was my B-day sorry for being MIA...lol j/k had a great day. Gone for half a day and thread takes off! Love it. Hope your all doing well, Yay MissFox 5 more days and great bump picture! I definitely agree, I dont know why others get so caught up in what choices someone else makes for what they think is best for themsleves or thier child. Natural or epidural or circumsion or not, cant everyone just mind thier own buisness....Hahaha still on rant from other thread...you who know know what I'm talking about....lol I agree just as long as baby and mommy are both safe and healthy after delivery.....right. Well feeling huge....like i'm gonnna pop and really tired. Talk to you lovely ladies tomorrow. Goodnight :sleep:


----------



## MissFox

Happy birthday Sammy!! Glad to hear you day was great! 
MIL is pissed that we didn't call her and tell her AGAIN that we were getting married. She isn't talking to either of us right now. Whatever. It was honestly the smallest thing in the world. No pictures and we didn't even exchange vows. Just signed the marriage license. But oohhh no she had to "hear about it" on Facebook. My mom thinks it's great we didn't do anything and that we want next years "wedding" to be more like yesterday didn't happen. We were just pushing it up for the name change process. UGH! SOrry for the rant.


----------



## BabySeal

Happy birthday Sammy!

O/T and pregnancy related, it is 430 am and I am up because DB's friend is snoring.. :dohh: They hung out together last night and I went to bed early. I woke up to them sleeping in the living room with infomercials on and have eaten all of the cookies from yesterday. They are having a slumber party tonight I guess. Our SO's grow up so fast..:rofl:


----------



## BellaBlu

:haha: :rofl: Omg, babyseal that is hilarious!

Sammy, so glad you had a happy birthday! :D

MissFox- MIL's are lovely.. yikes. She will get over it :shrug: Besides, you're not obligated to tell anyone if you don't want, it's your life! :hugs:

Going grocery shopping today :) Sadly, since I've been pregnant I loooove grocery shopping! Just getting all the food I know I'll want to eat is satisfying. hehe..

Have a fab weekend girls.


----------



## MissFox

babyseal that is GREAT! We let DHs little brother and his best friend stay the night a lot and they always cuddle up together on the futon! I love waking up and seeing it! 

Bella- I'm not going to stress over her. I just sent out a message to everyone else just to explain why we did it then and why we didn't really announce it because we were not sure if it was going to happen until that day. She can suck is up and deal with it. :haha:


----------



## BabySeal

It's just so funny because they are both adult men and looks to me that they came back after a night at the bar, and got comfy with snacks and tv! They're still sleeping hahaha. My poor kitchen got raided.


----------



## MissFox

HAHAHAH! Love it! 


PS: 4 DAYS!!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yay For "4 DAYS!!!!!!!" :happydance: !!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Talk to you guys later, going clothes shopping again! :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

happy birthday and happy shopping sammy! my birthday is today the 13th.

congratulations missfox! who cares what anyone thinks, you two did what was best for you and thats what matters. my hubby and i got married three times, lol. when we were engaged to be married we found out we were pregnant the first time and immediately got common law married thru his work which was notarized and everything. that got me on his insurance. a month later we had our wedding so that i could fit in my wedding dress i was planning on using before we got preggo. then a few months later we went to the courthouse and got married again on the day we had planned to originally.

i told my hubby we should only celebrate on our wedding day, but for some reason we celebrate all 3 times each year. not complaining though, lol!

well ladies, i have popped! i noticed in the shower my tummy all of a sudden is huge. anyone else just ballooned up all of a sudden???


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Blessed I feel like I have popped even more believe it or not, I will post pic on tuesday trying to stick with weelkly, but thinking it will slow down and I can start bi-weekly pics to see if there is more of a difference


----------



## BellaBlu

I must be in the process of "popping" too because my stomach muscles have been killing me. I spent most of the night on the couch having what felt like period cramps.. except it was my whole stomach, not just my lower abdo.

:shrug:


----------



## MissFox

Hmmm, no popping here. I did have some really intense pain the other night while I went to sit and I was like MORE STRETCHING! I'm hoping that the bump looks more like a bump for when I go to MA to visit my family. I mean, sure, I look prego but I want it to be a little more.
Happy Birthday Blessed! 
2 DAYS! Longest countdown EVER.


----------



## BabySeal

Just think, tomorrow you can say "oh, tomorrow is my scan!!"


----------



## MissFox

I think the only thing that's saving me is I'm working 10 hour shifts an hour away from home for he next 2 days! WAAH HOO! My mind can not think about how long 2 days actually is.. because I know it's a short amount of time but ITS SO LONG TOO!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol missfox! i cant wait to know!!!!

i was having a lot of crampiness right before i popped too. my tummy is surely out there now.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Missfox we are all really excited to find out. I have my 20 week scan on thursday, excited but not as much as I would have been if we were finding out the sex at that scan, iykwim....lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yay for 21 weeks, I cant believe I'm 21 weeks already! :happydance:

MissFox your scan is TOMORROW!!!
 



Attached Files:







21.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MissFox

Such a great bump!!! and yes!!!!
TOMORROW!!! YAY!
ok, I'm off to work.


----------



## blessedmomma

sammy- what a cute bump you have!!!!:flower:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Feeling huge, and still dealing with MS majorly today! I feel so sick


----------



## BellaBlu

Sorry Sammy :( That really sucks. Today must just be a bad day because I woke up with a sinus headache, stuffy, sore throat, and my whole neck is just sore where my glands are. Literally woke up pissed off, how many times can someone get a cold in 1 month? My immune system sucks :hissy:

So I'm going to go to the doctor tomorrow or thursday, I'm not dealing with this crap again.

So excited for your scan missfox :flower:

Do any of you ladies have facebook? I dont add people I dont know, but figured would be a good way to keep in touch outside of BnB :) plus I already have a bunch of BnB girls on my fb page..


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I have FB, not very computer savy how do I invite?


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry your sick bella! hope they can fix you all up. i wouldnt want to be sick all the time.

sammy- i have ms off and on still but havent in a few days. hope yours passes soon, makes for a rough day. i had it my entire last pregnancy. was such a hard pregnancy, im so thankful this one hasnt went that way. my heart goes out to ya miss!

i thought missfox had her sonogram today???


----------



## BabySeal

Awesome bump sammy!

Tomorrow I am going to be stalking MissFox to see what she's having. :haha:

I went back to the OB today and he is sending me through all these consults for my hip issues. So therapy and muscle relaxers it is. What fun, huh? The want to find out how the growing belly is affecting certain muscles on the one side of my body since I had a Psoas release surgery a few years back. The upside is that this facility also does hydrotherapy... they arent going to be able to get me outta there!


----------



## BellaBlu

Sammy, this is the link to my facebook, you can all add me if you'd like :flower:

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/sabrina.edwards2

Just click on that while you're logged into facebook!


----------



## MissFox

Sorry you girls are feeling sick!!! Not good. I've been driving a lotfor work and on lots of mountain roads. I'm getting motion sickness while I'm driving!!!
3PM tomorrow I go in. I wish it wsn't so late in the day but DH doesn't like to get up early... And it's his birthday. 
Sammy- I'll send you my e-mail address in a PM so you can invite me. 
Bella- I added you.


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry i dont have facebook ladies, i will have to just keep up with you on here...


----------



## MissFox

Ugh woke up crying because of pain in my shoulder. Not fun. DH says I need to make another appointment except with HIS dr. since the one I saw thinks I'm just there for pain meds. BLAH! 
3PM! I'm so excited! And then off to dinner with DH's family for his birthday. I think I'm going to put the answer to the question (what is the sex of the baby) in an envelope for everyone and have everyone open it at the same time.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

3 more hours MissFox!!! Cant wait excited for you! Hope baby corporates for you.


----------



## MissFox

I am pleased to announce that




I AM HAVING THE ONLY GIRL IN THIS GROUP!!!! TEAM :pink: 100%
Will post pics later!!


----------



## braijackava

Yay congrats!


----------



## BellaBlu

I KNEW IT!

:D

Congrats honey! So cool! :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

It's very exciting! thank you!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay and congrats missfox! she will be the lil princess of the group!!!


----------



## BabySeal

congrats missfox!!! yayyyy


----------



## BellaBlu

omg :( i'm dying.. finally giving in and going to the doctor.

my "sinus problems" have now left me barely able to breathe and with a horrible stomach ache on top of heartburn. My glands are huge.. 

I am effing hating life right now :cry:

hope you ladies have a good day.. be well.. and don't go grocery shopping or else you may end up in the same state I'm in :growlmad: ... just sayin..


----------



## Nixilix

Oooh I'm due in march too!! It's coming round quick! I'm due 4th with a girl!


----------



## blessedmomma

hey nix!!!!! welcome:hi:

bella- i hope they can do something for you. its hard enough to be pregnant, but with any extra ailments its just absurd. :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Bella I really hope that they can do something for you!!! I'm in my "no hug" mode and definitely not touching people... Everyone thinks it's weird but I do it to prevent getting sick, especially since I'm not getting the flu vaccine.


----------



## MissFox

Oh and YAAY! CANTALOUPE!


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks girls! Yes I told DH that I can't believe how friggin miserable I am.. I've never felt that bad.. because I've always taken medicine to keep the stuff under control :(

Anyways, it ended up being a bad ear infection.. that probably came from a few weeks ago when I had that cold and never did anything for it. So it's had a few weeks to become a real pain in the butt, I didn't even know it :shrug: Now I'm on amoxicillin, normally I would object but sheesh, I only took one dose and my head and face is no longer throbbing :thumbup:

Congrats on the canteloupe Fox!
Hope you ladies have a great night :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Bella take care and rest rest rest!


----------



## blessedmomma

for sure get plenty of rest! at least they got you covered and you can start to feel better now:hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

*Congrats MISSFOX!!!! Yay for team PINK!!~!!!!*

Sorry Bella about being sick, hope you feel better really soon hun!!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Update for me, I spent 4 hour in L&D because I have had an overactive bowels for the last three days, started spotting yesterday evening so I called my OB, he wasnt in so his oncall told me to go to L&D to get checked. Everything is fine, found out I am still having issues with my bladder not fully emptying itself when I have to go, so I am being refered to a urologist and they are going to try to figure out if its because of the pregnancy or not, probably going to have to wait until after baby is born to get this figured out. Released with instruction for pelvic rest and drinking alot of fluids + gatorade.

Other than that had my second trimester screening today everything is looking great with bubs, Dr. said that his kidneys are enlarged 1 measured 1.8mm and the other was 4.something mm so they want me to go back in to get rescanned in 6 weeks. will post u/s pic later today.


----------



## blessedmomma

sammy- hope everything settles down for you. not a good time to deal with bladder issues lol!

also hope your lil boys kidneys are ok in the long run. did they sound very concerned?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

No doctor said it could just be margin of error of the test I am not going to worry until I have to, if you know what I mean.

Oh another thing, found out I have an anterior placenta and it is no longer low lying anymore


----------



## MissFox

That's great Sammy. Glad that's one less thing to worry about


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know this pregnancy has been so eventful for me....lol 

Did I hear this right if you have an anterior placenta it harder to feel baby move.....I definitely dont have that problem, but at prenatal appt we do have a hard time finding HB


----------



## MissFox

I've heard that but I'm sure if you're in touch with your body and what's going on then you'll be feeling the baby move. 
Sammy- your ticker just made me smile! I still can't believe i'm having a little girl!!


----------



## blessedmomma

sammy- im glad your placenta moved up and hopefully everything will be ok here on out:hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

me too! Yeah no girl eggs here for my lo he's all boy!...lol I am excited for you too Missfox!


----------



## MissFox

Feeling down today so figured I'd share with you something (someone) that makes me very happy.
Introducing Serenity Rose (20 weeks)
And there is her potty shot too!
 



Attached Files:







20wk3d1.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3









20wkarm.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 1









potty shot.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## blessedmomma

awwww missfox- why so down?

very cute baby and adorable name!!


----------



## MissFox

MIL problems. Doing better now though. I took a mental health day and cleaned up the house a bit and did my own thing because there was no way I could have worked. I cried on and off from 9am to 3pm but I feel better now. Plus Sammy and I chatted a bit earlier and that really helped. (Thanks!!)


----------



## blessedmomma

happy your feeling better! some days lately i just break down and cry, which is so not like me. my hubby doesnt know what to do about it. an hour later im fine. the hormones are so crazy, and we are only about halfway done :dohh:

dont let MIL get to you too much. there should be a ban on any stress or stress producing people around pregnant women!!!:hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

Loooove those baby pics Fox, they are gorgeous! :)

She's gonna be beautiful.

As for the hormones, agreed.

Does anyone else feel like the pregnancy is going by really fast? I thought it was supposed to drag on but wow!


----------



## MissFox

When I was sick it was even going fast! I think back now on how i was sick for 7 weeks and it doesn't feel that long. Now I'm like WAIT! ?? HALF WAY?!! Oh Sh*t, this baby is gonna be here quick!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yeah, if you think about it most of us have less than 5weeks until we are in third trimester! :happydance: 

Missfox hope your feeling better today!

AFM DH, DS and I went to breakfast, started feeling not so good, told DH I should get some ice water while we were waiting to be seated, ended up fast walking to BR with the dry heaves...isnt MS suppose to be gone! It went away as soon as I had some ice water and ate some breakfast but man did I feel so sick.


----------



## blessedmomma

bella- mine seems to be going by sooooo fast, but i thought it was from having 4 other lil ones to keep me busy...

missfox- i know huh!!!! i just realized i was past half way the other day!!!!

sammy- you just threw me for a loop lady. i think 3rd tri starts at 27 weeks, so i have 2 weeks and 2 days to go! i felt overwhelmed realizing that so told my hubby who just says, you dont scare me im ready. im glad someone is around here!!!!:dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh sammy- maybe you really just needed to eat. my morning sickness is gone, but i have noticed if i get really busy in the morning and forget to eat all of a sudden i will feel so sick to my stomach.


----------



## MissFox

Thanks- I'm dong much better. I've still got a ways to 3rd tri (due the latest though, lol).
Sammy- I still get patches of MS when I don't eat right away too. Even if it is just the amazing pumpkin cookies I'm enjoying right now. I can't get enough milk! Weird though because it usually makes me sick. Guess we'll see if that happens. I'm taking calcium too so I don't think it's craving calcium? 
Anyways- off to work. BLAH


Oh and just found this:
Hey, just wanted to pass along a great bargain I got from another BnB girl.
Its a baby sling.
https://www.sevenslings.com/index.php/cart
use the promo code: turkey
and the sling is free! Just pay for shipping & handling! Total bargain!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

haha.....not trying to feak anyone out but I am freaked out myself....I cant believe how fast this pregnancy is going for me. I feel like I was just 5-6 weeks pregnant yesterday...lol

Thought this would be funny....what bottle# are you on for acid relief (I use Tums) and I am already on bottle #2...lol anyone else having major heartburn this time around. At this rate I will have probably use 6 bottles due to having bad heartburn in later pregnancy with my first, this pregnancy it started way earlier!


----------



## BellaBlu

Sammy I just picked up my first bottle of Tums the other day, I didn't have a problem with it at first, or at least nothing milk didn't help.. but now it gets so bad it gags me :shrug: 
But I've already had to get into them several times since I bought them, so I'm sure it wont be my last bottle!

MissFox- that baby sling is a great deal, thanks for sharing! :thumbup:

Blessedmomma- I forget you have 4 little ones to keep you busy, I bet its going by very very fast for you! 


I have my big scan tomorrow morning to make sure everything is alright, wish me luck :thumbup: I'm nervous, but excited to see bubz & confident that everything will be okay. Have a good night ladies!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

ahaha this time thing keep throwing me off....you have a great night too, I have a prenatal appt tomorrow...no biggie...lol I iterally carry the tums in my purse I couldnt leave without them just in case I get a heartburn attack...lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Good Luck with the scan Bella I am sure everything is perfectly fine, enjoy seeing bubs on the screen its great. It was amazing for me to feel him kicking the probe along with seeing him moving on the screen...its amazing cant wait to see your scan pics!!


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm excited Sammy! I hope my little guy kicks the probe, that would be cool.. hehe. :) Its gonna be the longest I've got to watch baby on the screen, they said its going to be about 45 minutes of ultrasound.. wow!

:D Thanks honey, lol about the time difference, I know.. It's wicked. :haha:

Talk to you ladies tomorrow! :flow:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Talk to you tomorrow Bella!


----------



## blessedmomma

sammy- im on bottle #2 or 3, not sure. 

bella- hope everything goes well!

i have always been able to keep up with my pregnancy in the past, but this one has really gotten away from me. a little nervous im not bonding with the baby like i should. between kids, buying a home, moving, and day to day life, i just cant keep up. usually im more than up to date on my pregnancy books. broke them out last weekend and realized i havent read hardly at all. we sorted through our old baby clothes and bought one blanket. usually by now i have an idea of what i still need and when i want to get it. there is just no time seems like!!!:blush:


----------



## BellaBlu

Okay, So I thought I was going to bed..

Instead I need to vent.
Just found porn in our internet history.. Not that big of a deal but it just makes me want to cry right now :cry: As if I don't feel self concious enough with all the changes I'm dealing with, I know I'm not hot stuff right now but the least he could have done was delete the history and leave me some dignity..

:nope:

Pregnancy is beautiful in its own right of course, but I'm still trying to get comfortable with it as Ive always been big on "keeping myself up" .. it seems like no matter what I do anymore I dont feel pretty. & rant so on.. & so forth.. 

I'll spare you the excess whining.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Aww Bella....all I can say is "Men what the heck are they thinking?" I have never had a problems with this with my DH and hope never to. Have you talked to him about and and how it makes you feel? Keep your spirits up hun....I'll be praying he get his head on straight


----------



## BellaBlu

Yes in the past, he knows I hate it.. and I didn't think he did it anymore. I know alot of people think its not a big deal but it just really makes me feel bad about myself, especially right now :( 

Gosh my hormones. I'm crying like I just lost a pet over DH watching porn..
:dohh:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Men just don't understand women especially pregnant ones....they don't get big bellies, they don't get emotional, and just don't know how sensitive we are. I hope you guys can talk through this, and praying you'll be better emotionally.


----------



## BellaBlu

Thank you Sammy :hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

AWW thought I was going mental...lol Bella it says your offline....for a minute I thought I didnt post my last post...lol


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry bella :cry:

thats just not right at all...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Just occured to me that tomorrow make me 22 weeks! that means 18 weeks to go or less :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for 22 weeks!!! i am 25 weeks tomorrow, cant believe i have made it so far so fast:happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

so that makes you three week exactly ahead of me, with your second labor did you go early or late? and was the delivery shorter than your first?


----------



## blessedmomma

here is how mine went...

1st labor: 15 days early- 15 hours 
2nd labor: due date- 8 hours
3rd labor: 11 days late- 7 hours (induced)
4th labor: 8 days early- 9 hours (water broke)


as you can see, mine really have followed no pattern. i guess you could say all of them after the first have been quicker. dont know if thats how it generally works, but thats how mine have come


----------



## MissFox

Hope tomorrow goes smoothly bella! 
Hope you all are having a good day. I tried to spend time with my mom to get my MIL problems off my mind- now I'm just dealing with crazy moms in general. lol. Oh well. 
I'll talk to you all later.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> here is how mine went...
> 
> 1st labor: 15 days early- 15 hours
> 2nd labor: due date- 8 hours
> 3rd labor: 11 days late- 7 hours (induced)
> 4th labor: 8 days early- 9 hours (water broke)
> 
> 
> as you can see, mine really have followed no pattern. i guess you could say all of them after the first have been quicker. dont know if thats how it generally works, but thats how mine have come

with my first my water broke the day after due date, but it took him 24 hours to make his debut. I am wondering if I will be early, on-time, or late, and also wondering how many hours in labor. Gonna try to wait as long as I can before we make the trip to the hospital.


----------



## blessedmomma

sammy- the only one my water broke with was my last. i guess i expected that after my water broke it would go really quick. its weird that it doesnt make it faster.:shrug:

i do have to say that my contractions took a while longer to start after my water broke, but they were much more intense than usual. dont want that again!:nope: and it was your first, so you had nothing to compare it to. you had a rough first one!


----------



## braijackava

23 weeks today! Woohoo!

My first I was induced 14 days early due to high BP. Took about 24 hours from arriving at hospital to him being born.
Second was induced 28 days early due to high BP. Took about 10 hours from arriving at hospital to him being born.
Third was induced 21 days early due to high BP. Took only 2 and a half hours from arriving at the hospital to her being born. 
With all three I was not dilated or effaced at all when I went in to the hospital. It makes me wonder/worry how fast this one will go. My last 2 I got epidurals, but they didnt work. =(


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- looks like you have quite a pattern going on!!! you might have high bp really early and have that baby in half an hour, lol!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I felt so unprepared with my first, because my water broke I didnt feel my contraction right at first but came in and they were 3-5 min apart probably about 5 hours in they started really hurting so I took some pain med in my IV still only 1cm then found out I was bed ridden for the remainder of the labor after 14 hours only dilated to 3cm so I got the epidural, and then 10 hours later finally had him so a grand total of 24 hours and no sleep water or food...I was a mad woman to say the least....lol 

I only pray this one is a little quicker iykwim...lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Blessed~ Almost double digits. :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for that!!!! i hadnt even realized i was almost double, and you too! i will pray your labor is better and quicker this time:thumbup:


----------



## MissFox

Wow! Again it's so amazing how fast this is all going! 21 weeks on thursday. I can't wait to take another bump pic because DH keeps telling me that it keeps getting bigger. 
As far as labor- I really hope I go faster than my mom did!!! She was in the hospital with contractions for almost 48 hours with me and about 30 with my little brother. I'm going to try to avoid that by not going until my contractions are regular.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

makes me excited to hold lo in my arms... :happydance: only a few months away!


----------



## BellaBlu

:thumbup: All this talk about labor makes me wanna cover my ears and *lalalala* .. lol.
Ignorance is bliss as far as I'm concerned, only because my anxiety will rock my world if I think too much about it, so I'm just going in with a clear mind, knowing it's gonna hurt like hell :lol: and not expecting anything except for my baby boy to be in my arms at the end of it.

:happydance: Speaking of baby boy, he is indeed a boy..100% the doctor said, so that makes me confident to buy blue & green! lol, he is super healthy and everything looks wonderful. I didnt get any pics cuz baby wasn't cooperating to get any good 3D pics and the doctor kept the ones he took to put in my file.. No worries though. I'm just feeling so blessed that this pregnancy has been good to me, and my baby so far! Praying it stays that way :flow:

I have my glucose test next time, what do they do during those? :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

there are a couple of different ways they do it. mine have always been the normal easy one. you have to drink this nasty sugary drink that will make you feel sick and wait an hour. then they draw blood and see if you have pregnancy induced diabetes. i have heard of some women having to take the rougher one where you have to fast all night or something, then drink the stuff and wait 3 hours to test! i think that is more for women that have problems with diabetes already though, but dont quote me on that.

the stuff you have to drink is usually like orange soda except so sugary it will make you feel like your gonna vom. dont throw up though or you will have to do it again! with my last pregnancy they had a new kind that was lemon lime soda. was still nasty though. i always leave the office feeling sick for a couple hours after. oh, and i think you have a certain time limit to drink it in but cant member how long. like a minute or two, something like that...

yay on a good sonogram!!!!! happy baby makes a happy momma!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yep exactly what blessedmomma said, I was sick sick sick, I was thinking by the way I was feeling that for sure something would come up abnormal with my test...but I wasnt its just the way it makes you feel. Plan on kickin up for feet that day and take day to yourself...I wonder when they are going to make me do this? Will find out today, I have to seriously stop procrastinating...I need to shower and get son ready(sad no babysitter today...so he's tagging along, hope he corporates with me) Will update when I get back....talk to you ladies later on.


----------



## braijackava

Yeah i have already had the fasting blood sugar test once, and have to do it again next tuesday. The reason i have to do the fasting one and do it twice is because i have a higher bmi. I think they also make you do it if you have a family history of it or if you yourself have had it before. I have to fast for 12 hours, only water, then they draw your blood. You drink the stuff and then wait an hour and get your blood drawn again. Luckily this time i get another ultrasound while i wait. I am going to try to get them to get me a good 3d picture of his face this time.


----------



## BellaBlu

:nope: well that doesn't sound pleasant at all! I have a horribly weak stomach so I hope and pray I'll be able to keep it down. Time will tell I suppose, hopefully I only have to do it once :thumbup:

Thanks ladies. Hope you're all having a good day!


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry you have to fast brai. i get sick if i dont eat every so often while preggo. i always feel bad for the ones who have to fast cuz of the fasting making you feel sick, then that nasty drink on top of that. i would surely get sick!!! my heart goes out to you :hugs:

sammy- i always think the same thing, that i must be getting diabetes cuz of how icky i feel that day. it must just be the stuff, yuck! i almost got sick one time and the nurse must have been able to tell, she said dont vomit or you'll have to start all over.... i made sure i held it all down!:nope:


----------



## BabySeal

ugh I did one of the long glucose tests before pregnancy... that nasty orange syrup was so cold and sugary that it literally made my stomach cramp...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well Prenatal appt went well other than the fact my appt was at 145p and didnt get seen until about 3p. My last three appt I havent been able to remember ahead of time to get a babysitter so this was my last straw, my son can only handles so much in his stroller. Literally just got home 10 min ago. sorry for rant! Anyways everything is well, back to every four weeks so my next appt which includes the glucose test is Dec. 20 at 1045a and my re-scan is Dec. 30th at 930a so all is well! Yay


----------



## BellaBlu

Awww sammy! Your next appointment is the day before mine.. How exciting. :happydance: Mine is the 21st at 8 a.m. :flow:

Bummer about the long wait.. I hate when that happens, but I have no patience either :lol: So glad that everything is good though, I bet you're relieved that you have the normal once a month visits now!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

less pressure on me being seen every two weeks iykwim. between my prenatal and maternal fetal appt its been crazy, almost was turning out to be an appt once a week. and with a 13month old its crazy. Thanks though I am relieved. Now its time to eat some food....lol

How are you feeling today...things better for you and DH?


----------



## BellaBlu

Yeah I can imagine that was stressful!

Things are okay, we didn't really talk about it much, he just said that it "wasnt a big deal" and gave me a typical male reaction so I just brushed it off. I was too excited for my appointment today to even care. :thumbup: Nothing holds a candle of importance to my little man being healthy and well.. so that worked to my advantage. Thanks for asking!


----------



## blessedmomma

hope he at least doesnt mess with that stuff anymore bella, especially while your pregnant :hugs:

sammy-glad your back to regular appts. you must be getting close to the point where the normal 2 week appts start though??? i have an appt on dec 6, then my next appt after that will be 2 weeks later and will also be my glucose test. thats when my 2 weeks start. cant imagine taking my lil ones to my appts, your brave. they went once but had my hubby there too. i hate waiting so long to be seen:growlmad:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know monthly's were short lived but bring on bi-weekly's I'm ready for it....lol just not before 24 weeks. I don't think I went on bi-weekly's until I was around 32 or 34 weeks sad I cant even remember and that was a little over a year ago...lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlu said:


> Yeah I can imagine that was stressful!
> 
> Things are okay, we didn't really talk about it much, he just said that it "wasnt a big deal" and gave me a typical male reaction so I just brushed it off. I was too excited for my appointment today to even care. :thumbup: Nothing holds a candle of importance to my little man being healthy and well.. so that worked to my advantage. Thanks for asking!

Even though it might not be a big deal now to you...you don't want it to become a habbit if its not already one, I would fear my child would find it, I know thats still years to come but hope he puts that stuff away for good. Not trying to be all up in your buisness and everything thats your personal stuff iykwim... :flower:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

anyone else having hard time breathing...feel like I cant take a full breath started the within the last two or three days...


Bella haha just found this one smilies you could have used about "birth talk" :ignore: :rofl:


----------



## BellaBlu

No I totally understand, and agree. He doesn't really have a problem with it.. the last time he watched it was when I was home visiting family this past summer, which I was alright with since I was gone for so long. But he doesn't keep any dvd's or anything around the house, and nothing is downloaded to the computer.. Simply because he knows I hate it. I would have been more upset if he did it on a regular basis, I just wouldn't tolerate it. I could never be with a man who watched it all the time, I think it's disgusting. He did say last night that if it made me that uncomfortable he wouldn't watch it anymore at all, which I appreciated.. even though he didn't understand why it was a big deal. :flow:

So now were good unless I find something again, then we'll have major issues. :thumbup:


----------



## BellaBlu

:rofl: That smiley is so cute!! I love it!
:ignore:


As for the breathing. . ME! I thought it was just the weather change or something but I feel short of breathe, even when I'm just laying around. Weird. I guess thats normal though, considering he's 10 inches long now.. holey moley! Hard to believe I have a baby that big inside of me.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Oh and I was thinking time for all of us to update bump pics on our thread along with anything that needs to be added to front page


----------



## BellaBlu

Yay! I so wanna see how you ladies' bumps are progressing :) :flow:

Lets see em girls! Oh and Sammy, 6 boys & 1 girl now (thread title) :D

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/155995_1557883665049_1173960030_31336209_1154440_n.jpg


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

so here's my update...
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 1









Popped Bellybutton.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BellaBlu

Also thought it would be kinda cool to share pictures with you ladies of what my Birthing room & etc. looks like.. this is pics from the hospital I'm giving birth at. :flow: So excited that I'll have an awesome room!

Birthing Bed:
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/Birthingbed.jpg


Family Room (where baby & I will stay after):
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/Familyroom.jpg

Breakfast Room:
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/Breakfastroom.jpg

Another birthing room:
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/Birthingroom.jpg

Birthing Pool: (All the rooms have them, SO excited!)
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/Birthingpool.jpg


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thats right, will fix that now! Yay for GIRL! Congrats again MissFox!


----------



## BellaBlu

Sammy I LOVE your popped bellybutton.. lol. SO cute! And your bump is gorgeous!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

OK all looks wonderful a bit intimidated by birthing bed but the rest look so nicely put together and nice place to recover after delivery


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

haha :rofl: I think my bellybutton looks freaky

remindes me of a hot dog


----------



## braijackava

Wow that is a pretty cool, um is it a hospital? Anyways it looks very nice. I will just have the same old same old US hospital room. Nothing to exciting there. Havent actually toured the hospital we are going to yet. Planning on doing that maybe Jan or Feb. 
As for bump pics, I have taken a few and promptly deleted them. Maybe if I get a good one eventually, but no way you will be seeing this mommas bare belly. Sorry! Haha to much flub and stretchy marks. Not cute....
Getting excited for my appointment next week, minus the glucose test. Luckily it is early morning this time. Last time I had to do the fasting test, they booked me for 315pm. I think someone didnt know what they were doing. There was no way a pregnant lady would not eat anything until 3pm!? I called in at 10 am begging for an earlier appointment.
Cute cute bump pics girls. I am a tad jealous =(


----------



## BellaBlu

Awww, its all good Brai. Maybe one of these days so we can see how your bump is doing? :flower: I love seeing bumps :) they're all beautiful. As for not eating till 3.. I would be sick!! I would be begging for an earlier appointment too.

Yes its a hospital, they're strange in Germany. lol.. very modern looking.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I wish ours looked like that


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Brai~ No pressure...whatever you feel comfortable with! I have stretchies. I dont know how they could do that scheduling, had to be an error! not eating makes me sick period along with that test it just wouldnt work for me :sick: good luck with the glucose test, mine is Dec 20


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

time for a bowl of cornflakes..lol


----------



## BellaBlu

Enjoy your cornflakes sammy! 

Lol, goodnight ladies, I'm out for now.. exhausted!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Bella might need to refresh browser


----------



## MissFox

I will show my latest bump pic on thursday or friday. Talk to you all in the morning. Going out to dinner with DH, BIL and SIL.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

have fun MissFox!


----------



## braijackava

Yeah my hope is to eventually get a tummy tuck in a few years. After I lose the baby weight. Hopefully they can get rid of most of the stretch marks. It is getting soooo cold here. Not fun. Supposed to snow tomorrow. Figures, on the one day I want to go shopping.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Ooo I am waiting for Black Friday! :happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I wouldnt mind the snow as long as its nothing more than 6"


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Bella here is what my hospital delivery room looks like (Pic is not actually my hospital but very similar same with patient room)

Labor & Delivery Room


Patient Postpartum Room


----------



## BellaBlu

Sammy that looks very comfortable. I'm jealous of the labor bed, I want a normal one *pouts* ..

Cant wait to see the pic Fox!
& Brai, I'll be doing the same after I'm done having kiddo's.. assuming I'll get stretchies.. which I'm doubting I can avoid.

As for black friday.. this smiley is coming in handy already Sammy :ignore:

No black friday in Germany :( Its like torture! Even if their was though we spent soooO much on thanksgiving stuff that I wouldn't be able to go shopping anyways.


----------



## braijackava

Think i might relent and get my flu shot today. Not looking forward to it. That is if the freezing rain holds off long enough for me to go. Want to get some christmas shopping done too, so that should make it a little easier to handle.


----------



## blessedmomma

morning ladies! got my x-mas shopping done early this year. only had a couple of things to get and finished that yesterday. i love the deals on black friday but we dont leave the house. our last house was right by a walmart and took forever to get out of our drive. stayed that way from thanksgiving til xmas. wont be missing that this year. 

i saw last year someone got trampled to death at a walmart on black friday, i think in florida or something! it just scares me. we forgot about it one year and went to do our grocery shopping, but literally got pushed around. came home and ordered pizza, lol! i wish you all luck!:thumbup:


----------



## MissFox

I can't wait for black friday! 3am at Kohls!! I need to get the best deals on xmas stuff. I usually go all out (spend about $1000) but with DH not working I have to hold back. I still have about $300 to spend though. Good thing we already have my little brother and Ryan's newphew's presents!! 

I'm so tired and my eyes are watering so bad. Also- I'm not looking forward to the DMV today.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

awww bella sorry for no black friday over there! that sucks...what about online deals?

Believe it or not my stove broke so there goes all the money!


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh no sammy! That really sucks :( Stoves are such an expensive appliance to replace.


----------



## MissFox

OH NO! That's horrible Sammy!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

oh sammy! what a horrible time to replace a stove!!!!:hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

well better over black friday deals than not, we might just buy a used one 2 years old the most or if we find a really good deal we will get it new.


----------



## braijackava

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay!!! gobble gobble, happy thanksgiving everyone!!!! my hubby named our turkey gertrude this year. have only gained 2 lbs so far this pregnancy. today i will probably triple that:munch:


----------



## MissFox

'm there with you blessed! BRING ON THE FOOD!
Happy Thanksgiving!
I am thankful for my DH coming into my life. For the baby growing inside me. For my two wonderful dogs and two wonderful cats. I am thankful for everything that I have.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Happy thanksgiving ladies...sorry so short still not feeling well, going to bed now..


----------



## braijackava

I am going to attempt going to a few stores tomorrow, but not until like 7am. We will see if they still have anything i want.


----------



## MissFox

Heheh it's 2:45! I'm up and going shopping!! 
Sammy- I hopw you feel better!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Hope you girls had a great Thanksgiving, & Have fun today!

Sammy, feel better honey :flow: Sorry you're not feeling well :(

I'm just loungin around, and still munching on Turkey day leftovers.. Mmm Mmm.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Ended up with a 24 hour flu feeling much better but my whole body aches, :cry: never got to go shopping yesterday. I was running back and forth to bathroom from 11pm until 12pm yesterday. Holy smokes people stay away and isolate yourself from everyone, being sick while pregnant is no game.


----------



## MissFox

Sammy that's no good! I'm glad that you're feeling better. My whole body aches from shopping from 3am til 10am. Got home and could barrely get out of bed. I got a Dyson vacuum- the one iwth the ball made for homes with animals! It is usually around $600 but I got it for $400!!! I didn't really have that money to spend but it was such a good deal even DH agreed that it was a good thing to do. I vacuumed 2x yesterday and my carpet feels cleaner than ever (it's always super nasty- 2 people before me who lived here had 9 dogs and the carpet never got changed!)
I got a cute girl outfit and a full on camo outfit (for Rosie to wear while fishing with her daddy lol). It was a good day and besides the vacuum I got lots of presents.


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry sammy :cry: hope your feeling better now. i had the flu with my third baby and was no fun. my hubby had it at the same time and even though i was sick too and pregnant i still has to take care of him. men are such babies...

yay missfox on the deals!!!:happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

My DH was so endearing he took very good care me, we sent DS to his parents house for the night, there was no way I wanted him to get sick and it gave both of us time to sleep and rested up for our active 13month old....lol


----------



## blessedmomma

my hubby is usually very sweet and very sensitive to me. normally if im sick he waits hand and foot taking care of me. but he turns into a baby when he is sick, lol! its really kinda funny watching this giant 6 foot something man whine around like one of the kids...


----------



## MissFox

Alright- finally got my new bump pic: 21 weeks! First is my 6 week then my 21 week - for comparison.
 



Attached Files:







6.5 weeks.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 0









21weeks.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## blessedmomma

look at that bump missfox!!!! how adorable!!!!!


----------



## MissFox

Thanks! It gets bigger everyday!


----------



## BellaBlu

Love your bump Fox! Coming right along :flow:

Sammy, So glad you're feeling better honey, and that your DH took good care of you :thumbup:

Sorry I haven't been posting the last few days, just kinda off in my own little world. :shrug: I dont know what my deal is but I haven't felt entirely like myself. Hoping it passes soon. Have a good day ladies.


----------



## BabySeal

Hope everyone is doing better :)

We put our tree up last night. I was stubborn and carried the box with the tree up from the basement on my own... big mistake lol. 

But it looks beautiful :)


----------



## MissFox

Bella- I've been feeling down and not myself lately. It's so confusing how I feel because when I'm out and about and not sitting and pondering I"m happy as can be and when I'm at home and dealing with my family issues or just being alone I'm an emotional wreck. I don't feel right. I'm hoping it's just hormones.


----------



## braijackava

That is how I feel lately too. It must just be hormones?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am starting to wonder if its just severe MS or if it was a bug, felt fine yesterday and now starting to feel like I did thanksgiving night.... :shrug:


----------



## MissFox

Yea, I'm guessing since some of us are feeling like this it must be hormones. Phew?

Sammy- I hope you feel better! I'm sorry you feel sick again!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

oh about hormones, yesterday I ran out to get tp and about threw the salvation army's lady's bell.... I am not feeling down just very agitated with everything. I hid my son's walking popper thing because it annoys the heck out of me atm...poor lil guy


----------



## MissFox

I got asked for change today at the mall. Replied "nope! I'm pregnant and have my own things to look after- maybe you should get some of those"
I usually just ask if they can spare Diapers but that shot out today. Today is going mostly good. Wearing a low cut shirt because I usually love my cleavage but my bras don't support me as well so I've been avoidng it. They look good today- helps me feel better about myself. That and my bikini wax. :rofl:


----------



## BellaBlu

Maybe its just something to do with this point in pregnancy. I've been feeling really anxious and jittery.. on edge. Kinda like I'm about to have a panic attack constantly, it really sucks. I feel like I can't get enough air and then I'm either too hot or too cold. 

I just am feeling very funky at the moment. It comes and goes.. ugh.
MissFox, too funny about the mall. Glad you had a good day.

Sammy- You've had a rough go of it the last few days haven't ya darling. :hugs: I hope you start to feel better. Maybe you can have your hubby watch your kiddo and you can spend your day with your feet up relaxing on his next day off? Sounds like you need some r & r.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

haha Definitely need some R&R...lol, it comes and goes, I am going to call OB tomorrow(monday) and see if he can give me something for the MS....I think thats all it was, I was fine yesterday and then today it came back...nothing up but felt very nauseous. 

MissFox that is too funny about the mall. But great idea, especially in the economy we are all in. All pregnant mommies spare change is for the baby!...lol We did alot of rearranging of the house today to figure out where we are going to put our Christmas tree. And then tomorrow we are looking in the attic for Christmas decor...We love Christmas time so so so much!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Almost a month and we are double DIGITS LADIES!!


----------



## MissFox

WOW! Double digits is coming fast!!! 
We aren't getting a tree until we come back from MA. DH didn't get his meds covered by insurance so all the $ we had went to his pain pills :dohh: 
Last night we got into an argument about money and he said "FINE LETS NOT GO ON THIS TRIP" but I already paid $1000 for the tickets! That wont help the finances at all! Ugh. Sorry. Just bugged me a little. We've kissed and made up now though. 
I have to take my mom's dog to the vet- he has this huge lump on his neck and I'm hoping they can do something baout it- I'm afraid it will cut off his breathing.


----------



## BabySeal

MissFox said:


> and he said "FINE LETS NOT GO ON THIS TRIP"

Sound like pregnancy hormones to me... :dohh::haha:


----------



## braijackava

So to add to my pissed off mood lately, i have bronchitus. At least i get to see my bubba on ultrasound tomorrow.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Braijackava~ Good Luck on your scan tomorrow! Always great to see bubs


----------



## blessedmomma

braijackava said:


> So to add to my pissed off mood lately, i have bronchitus. At least i get to see my bubba on ultrasound tomorrow.

hope that clears up really soon hun! it seems like with the immune system being down for pregnancy we catch everything and it takes forever to heal. yay for ultrasound tomorrow!!:happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hope everyone is doing well today! Will be posting bump pic later on today


----------



## braijackava

Ultrasound went ok. Good news is they measured everything they needed to and it was all normal. Bummer was he was head down and facing my back and would not move, so no face pics again. I threw up on the way to the doctor because of this cough and the fasting combined. First time ever throwing up this pregnancy. Blood sugar and blood pressure were good. And the doc gave me some good cough syrup to help me sleep. Yay i don't have to go back until after christmas now.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Glad to hear everything went well at your scan and dr. appt!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

oooh forgot to post bump pic the other day...lol posted in the bump thread in 2nd tri but forgot here...lol
 



Attached Files:







23 Weeks.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BellaBlu

I just realized I only have 6 more paychecks until Connor gets here, and it feels like I still have so much to get.. I'm gonna hyperventilate! :nope:

Where the heck did the time go? 6 paychecks? REALLY?
I still have to get the travel system.. A baby swing, more clothes, a baby mattress, and more baby bedding.. More receiving blankets.. I gotta stock up on Diapers and formula.. 

shit. shit.


----------



## blessedmomma

breath deep and relax hun!!!!! you will get there!!!!!!


----------



## braijackava

I know how you feel! Luckily my hubby gets a bonus check the beginning of february, so that will all go to baby little does he know.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Bella Everything okay...saw your post on FB


----------



## Embo78

Hey girls. Haven't had the chance to catch up on all your fab news but just wanted to tell you I got my :bfp: yesterday at 10 dpo's.

I'm so scared but quietly excited too. 

Congrats on all the baby boys and the ickle baby girl Bellz. xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

yay embo!!!!!!! :happydance: welcome back!!!!!!

do you know when your due date will be?


----------



## BellaBlu

EMBO!!!
:yipee:
:wohoo:

So exciting! I was just thinking about you yesterday, wondering how you were. What fabulous news :thumbup: Have you called the doctors yet? Welcome back!!


----------



## Embo78

I'll be due 14th August. 

I'm just praying hard that this won't end in heartache but I actually feel quite positive deep down. I feel in my heart that I'll be ok !!

I haven't called the docs yet Bellz, I'm going to wait til after AF would have been due (Sunday) so I'll be phoning first thing Monday morning. xx


----------



## Embo78

O M G !!!! I've just realised your gonna have a boy Bella !!!! LOL !!! I thought you were having a girl.

It's MissFox with the only little girl. How bizarre, all those boys !! 

Love the name Connor btw xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

O M G Embo!!! :happydance: !!!! Congrats hun Happy and Healthy 9 Months to you and your LO!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

how you feeling symptom wise?


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Sammy ! So good to be back here lol !!

My symptoms so far
Cramping from 4 dpo
Nausea (getting worse each day) from 7 dpo
Tiredness
dizziness
emotional
irritable

Just a few lol !!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo you just made my day! I am so happy for you hun!!!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hun, here's hoping this is my sticky bean xx


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Sticky bean your way... :dust:


----------



## BabySeal

YAYY EMBO!!!!! I'm so glad to hear the news!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks BabySeal :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

:dust: Sticky!!

I think everything will be just fine :thumbup:

Thank you! Yes I'm having a boy :cloud9: I'm glad you like the name! I've gotten alot of compliments on it so far, so I think it's a good choice. I can't wait to hear how your doctor appointment goes and everything. You better be in this thread just as often as you ever were! :friends:


----------



## Embo78

I will chick and thank you all for the welcome back. 

Golly gosh I've missed you gals!! x


----------



## Embo78

Oh yes I forgot to say, we conceived on a Royal Caribbean Mediterranean cruise and while we were on holiday I found some of those crackers we used to talk about and they were yummy, nice and salty yum yum hehe !!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo too funny about the crackers...lol Were always here for you...you know that right! :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I do indeedio. 

I couldn't wait to tell all you gals. I know how much you were thinking about me in my difficult time. I'm just a few months behind you now hehe !! :hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

:happydance:


----------



## braijackava

Yay Embo! Was sooo excited when I saw your post, you would have thought it was me who just found out!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks braijackava. 

Im so excited :happydance:


----------



## BellaBlu

:yipee:
lol..

Embo its safe to say you made everyones day/night!

:bunny: I bet you're gonna have a BOY! Just guessing.. :lol:


----------



## Embo78

It's funny you say that Bella but I'm already getting strong boy vibes!!

I'm going to say good night now girls it's 10pm here and I have to be up early for work.

Love to you all x x x


----------



## BellaBlu

:hugs: Sweet dreams ladies.


----------



## braijackava

Well this is kind of big news, to me anyways. We were watching a movie the other night and my daughter looks at us and says I wish I had a sister like that. Me and my hubby just looked at each other a little sad. So anyways, the official plan was for me to get my tubes tied the day after this baby is born. I asked my hubby about the look he gave me, and he confirmed he was having second thoughts on it since it is so permanant. So our official decision is to not do the tubal ligation. And it made me so happy making that decision, which really shows me that it is the right decision. The plan is to make the big move back to Utah next summer. Get settled, lots of money saved and I want to lose a bunch of weight. Then we will revisit the thought. I think the main reason we said no more, was because people always give us crap for having so many kids. I dont think we have that many! Plus my hubby comes from a family of 8 kids, so it is normal for him. I do not want 8 though! Any thoughts?

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## MissFox

AWW YAY CONGRATS EMBO!!!! YAY YAY YAY!! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU! 
Bella- I was thinking of her too! Embo- I move you get to rejoin us! 

Fell down my aunt's stairs yesterday morning and bruised my bumm. It's rather sore but Rosie and I are OK. I'll post more later but
YAAAAAYYYY!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Missfox hope your bum feels better!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

braijackava~ How many children do you have again...preggy brain....lol I dont think you should care what others think about how many children you have in your family....its your family...your decision. Its whatever make you and your DH happy...Go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## braijackava

Thanks! This will be number 4. I don't even know if i want more, just know i don't want to do anything permanant. I am only 27 so i figure i got a while before i need to make that decision.


----------



## Embo78

braijackava this is my no. 4, DF's no. 1 and I wouldn't like to do anything permanent either. I don't think I'm going to want any more but who knows what the future may bring.


----------



## MissFox

ladies- here is my 22wk bump.
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Embo78

Ahhh MissFox beautiful bump !! xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Gorgeous bump MissFox. :flow:

Brai- Thats awesome honey :happydance: 

My back is killing me! Wow it's weird I've never really had back problems but I feel like somebody took a hammer to my lower back.. Probably from being on my feet all day, hope it goes away.


----------



## MissFox

Bella I get the same feeling often. Take it easy. It should get bettter. Take a warm bath.


----------



## Embo78

Yay missfox I'm ur bump buddy again !!


----------



## MissFox

OF COURSE! You never even left my signiture and now that you got your BFP I would LOVE for you to be a bump buddy again.


----------



## Embo78

I did notice what you kept on your siggy and have to say I was very touched. You and sammy :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlu said:


> Gorgeous bump MissFox. :flow:
> 
> Brai- Thats awesome honey :happydance:
> 
> My back is killing me! Wow it's weird I've never really had back problems but I feel like somebody took a hammer to my lower back.. Probably from being on my feet all day, hope it goes away.

Thats it for sure....I cant stand for long periods of time or my back literally feels broken. Hope it feels betters soon!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo78 said:


> I did notice what you kept on your siggy and have to say I was very touched. You and sammy :)

With this pregnancy I have been so emotional, I literally :cry: when you informed us of your loss and now I can say :cry: (of joy of course) thinking of you being back here again! So SO So Happy for you!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

EMBO I'm gonna add you to the front page even though we arent due the same month but you are for sure part of this group!


----------



## Embo78

I know what you mean sammy. It's amazing how you can care for someone so deeply who you haven't met IRL. 
A lady who went thru almost the exact same as me was on a similar cycle to me and we were hoping for :bfp: 's together. I was genuinely gutted when she didn't get hers. Almost cried!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know its crazy but I think we all can relate the most than other people IRL because we are all wanting the same thing.... :baby: 's


----------



## Embo78

Too true.

Plus me n DF have decided we're telling NOONE this time until after everything is confirmed to be ok. Prob 12 week scan. So I'm relying on bnb to stop me blabbing !! I've never been great at keeping secrets !!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Me Neither....I told my closest friends and MIL spilled the bean to the rest of the family, then we went through our chromosome scare in sept. being almost 18 weeks and not sure if our pregnancy was even viable...it was horrible....just starting to feel at peace and being able to enjoy the rest of the pregnancy from here on out.


----------



## Embo78

That must've been terrible sammy. And I'm so glad everything turned out perfect. I have to admit you were in my prayers while you went thru all that. I say a prayer for all my bnb friends every night :hugs:

I can't wait til I have that peace of mind that my lil bean is a ok :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Everything will be Perfect!!! I just changed the front Page! :happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

when did you get your bfp again...and just post when you need me to update it.


----------



## Embo78

Yay yay yay!! Bfp December 1st :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I was literally thinking your were crazy....I was thinking DEC wasnt even here yet....talk about pregnancy brain! :dohh:


----------



## Embo78

I went over to EPAU today (I work in the same hospital) and they said to phone in 2 weeks and they'll book me in for an early scan. Super excited but nervous too. Got butterfly's in my tum!! 
It's strange though. With my mc, I knew all along something was wrong, I spotted from the day after my bfp on and off. This time I just "feel" everythings ok. I'm so happy I could burst :)


----------



## Embo78

S_a_m_m_y said:


> I was literally thinking your were crazy....I was thinking DEC wasnt even here yet....talk about pregnancy brain! :dohh:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Where has this year GONE? Seriously!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thats awesome! I am so very happy for you...are you sticking with team blue or do you need some more time...lol.... whats your gut feeling?


----------



## Embo78

Gut feeling - BOY !! From before I got my :bfp: I knew I was pregnant. I feel so in tune with my body. I had a feeling but I really felt I couldn't be THAT lucky to catch first try!!

After my mc I bled continuously til November 6th. Ovulated on 21st November halfway between Spain and Corsica lol, 10 days later BFP !!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well I'll be back on later on, I have to finish up tidying up the house....we are planning on getting our christmas tree tonight so have to make a spot for it..Yay! Talk to you ladies later on.....


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

So I will add Team Blue to the front page


----------



## Embo78

Ok chick. I've gotta brave the snow and drive my DD ice-skating.

Speak soon x x


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Have fun and be safe!


----------



## braijackava

Embo I was the same with my MC. It was weird we took the kids out to a chinese food place to tell them we were pregnant. The fortune cookie I got had no fortune in it. The whole pregnancy I felt something was different or wrong. This time around I am much more relaxed and dont really worry about much. I do get a little nervous at the ultrasounds before I see the heartbeat though.

So I dont know why I didnt expect this, but my boobs are leaking already! I dont think I saw a drop with my other 3 until they were born. Hmmm. Went to the mall today, I think malls are evil as I managed to spend $100 in Gymboree in like 10 minutes when I was just going to look! There is a huge snow storm here also.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## braijackava

K If I can get this to work, you finally get a bump pic from me! Not that cute though haha. And then I put a couple of the cute outfits I got today! This pic is today at 24+3. Could only get one outfit pic to load.
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 3









013.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Lovely bump Braijackava, and what an adorable outfit! I will be posting my 24 V-DAY BUMP on tuesday! :happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Anyone else's baby getting the hiccups often....I remember asking at my lamaze class instructor if there was something I could do to make him stop having hiccups...just feels awkward...lol


----------



## BellaBlu

Love the bump Brai!! :thumbup:

I dont know if my lil guy has had hiccups yet Sammy, :shrug: The last few days he's been pretty quiet and hasnt kicked much.. which is unusual after the last few weeks. It kinda makes me worried. I'm sure its fine but I'm keeping a close eye on it because I'm paranoid :blush:


----------



## MissFox

I have the hiccups all the time- nothing from baby yet. Went shopping again yesterday with a really good friend. She made Rosie a baby blanket that is just too cute. We also got a bunch of outfits since we've been here. I've decided that between what I've bought and what I'm going to get as handmedowns from friends I'm asking for 9m+ for the baby shower. 
Hope you all are doing well and I'll try to check in later. I've been so busy but on the upside- FINALLY got Olive Garden!!! Ate almost the whole bowl of salad and half of my meal! Rosie hasn't been kicking much to feel on the outside the last couple days so I'm thinking she's going to be growing and I'm going to have to do some more stretching. 
My sister informed me that I'm as big as she was at the end of all of her pregnancies. It's interesting to think about because my mom never got this big either. Hmm... Oh and she's not measuring huge or anything?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well my son had his first b-day party to attend today and he was the best behaved and the youngest....I actually put someone else kid in time out. my friends son, she just had her son in Oct and her almost 3 y/o smacked her twice upside the head....I about lost it! Grabbed him by the arm and put him in time out...I apologized to her for it but she didnt do anything. Its one thing for him to hit his own mom but to start hitting all the other boys isnt okay. After than I think she got the message, she left. I still feel bad for her but then I dont if you know what I mean. Overall the b-day party was a blast. It made me feel like a good mommy to get alot of complements and other parents saying they wanted to take my David home with them...lol Makes me feel a bit better about having two boys under 2...lol


----------



## Amanda951

I got the positive on 7/21 too. and I am having a boy edd 3/29/2011!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Welcome Amanda951~ you more than welcome to join our group....March isnt that far away huh. :happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well got back from another b-day party....and all I have to say is David did great along with his cousin who just turned one. I dont know if its the children or the parenting of some of these kids but man there was a little girl, who thought she could body slam all the young kids, she was 4, but my goodness. All the mommies wouldnt let their child go because of her, she would be pushing them to play with the toys they were playing with or huggin and falling into walls....it was bad. But overall the party went well. off to bed going to take some more tylenol, I have been feeling so so so tired the last two days.

Am I crazy.....is that normal to not have control over your 2-4y/o or is it the parenting?


GN ladies!


----------



## BellaBlu

Thats crazy Sammy!

Welcome Amanda :flower:

DH is gone doing stupid Army stuff.. and found out he has to work Xmas & New Years too :cry: .. At least I'll have the wiggler in my tummy to keep me company. He's gotten active again today.. :thumbup:

Getting ready to go to bed after I finish this episode of True Blood. Night ladies!


----------



## BabySeal

Hey everyone I've been MIA. I think it's because of a mixture of nesting and that second tri energy burst. Ive been a maniac lately cleaning and sorting stuff. Today I re-organized the entire basement, sorting every box and item. Then I scrubbed the basement floors and did all the laundry. My hip is so mad at me for this lol I am going to go relax with a heating pad. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hope you feel better soon BabySeal!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

As for me~Feeling in a particularly great mood today! I could get use to this, hopefully my mood decides to stick around for a while....lol


----------



## MissFox

I have a head cold. I think I've gotten it from the heater in my grampas camper that I'm staying in. My trip has been grrat seeing all my family but I am ready to go home to my bed! 
My sinuses are on fire but I got to feel rosie yesterday! She was pushing a foot and a knee out and you could really feel the shapes. I want it to happen again today


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

kinda freaking out atm....TMI but this am had bad cramps while urinating, and now just had almost butterscotch color discharge...phoned my OB waiting for a call back....AAAAHHH!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox said:


> I have a head cold. I think I've gotten it from the heater in my grampas camper that I'm staying in. My trip has been grrat seeing all my family but I am ready to go home to my bed!
> My sinuses are on fire but I got to feel rosie yesterday! She was pushing a foot and a knee out and you could really feel the shapes. I want it to happen again today

sorry your not feeling well hopefully warmer weather on the West Coast helps you feel better when you get home.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well OB phoned back and they want me to come in to be seen to make sure I dont have an infection. Appt at 2:15p will update when I get back.


----------



## blessedmomma

sammy- hope everything is ok :hugs:

missfox- glad you had a great trip. get home safely and get better!:flower:

babyseal- happy your back!!!:thumbup:

i have an appt in half an hour, happy to hear baby:happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well Dr. says he doesnt see any signs of infection but it could also be too early, so he's still having me come back Dec. 20 to double check and to do the glucose test. He says its probably just my cervix being overly sensitive.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Tomorrow's V-Day for bubs! :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for v-day sammy!!!!!

my next appt was scheduled for dec 20th also and will have glucose test as well. YUCK!!!!

found out today at appt i will be having another sonogram at around 32 weeks, yay!


----------



## MissFox

Happy vday Sammy!!
I'm waiting to board at Logan airport in Boston! I miss my dogs and bed!


----------



## Embo78

Hey all. Hope everyone's good. 

Happy V day Sammy you must be relieved.

I'm good, I've passed the point that I started spotting last time so I'm hoping this is a good sign that this is my for keeps baby. I'm busy working and just fall into bed when I get home. I'm nauseous all day long!

Gotta go, just got caught on here by boss!!

Love Em xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Happy V-day Sammy! :yipee:
How exciting.

Embo, so glad you're doing fine! That's great hun. :thumbup:
hehe, can't be getting caught at work! :hugs:

I had my first "Braxton hicks" contraction the other day.. and then I had another one this morning. Boy do they feel weird. Not painful.. just weird! I slept horribly last night but woke up in a surprisingly good mood. Hope it stays that way, Have a great day ladies :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

:happydance: 24 WEEKS :happydance: Thanks for all the Happy V-day!!! I do feel some what relieved. Now I just have one last count down and that is to have a good report from my follow up re-scan of baby's right kidney. 

MissFox hope your trip is smooth and I'm sure your dog will give you a warm welcome home!

Embo~ Dont get caught at work....we love chatting with you....hopefully they dont ban BNB from the browser. SO SO SO happy you havent had any spotting at all, that is great news! Sticky dust your way :dust:

Bella~ arnt those BH weird!!! now you'll know the difference between BH and real contractions....real contractions are painful, literally take your breath away. 

Have a Great Day Ladies!!! Much <3


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Still dealing with MS...OMGosh I feel so nauseous today. I am going to ask dr. about zofran at my next appt. Hopefully I wont forget this time...lol. 

Will be posting a V-day Bump Pic later on today. then I think I will wait bi-weekly to post bump pics.


----------



## braijackava

The BH are weird. I had like 8 yesterday. They just feel like tightening and make me a little dizzy and out of breath, but no pain.


----------



## blessedmomma

mine actually hurt, not all of them but most. feels like early labor contractions to me. in fact, the only way i know its labor is cuz they are consistent and keep coming stronger and stronger. usually by about 30-32 weeks im doubled over by them. and i usually dilate to anywhere from 2-4 a few weeks before labor actually starts, maybe thats why???:shrug:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

O-M-G-O-S-H Ladies we are almost in 3rd Tri!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Here is my 16 week bump pic for comparison


And here is my 24 Viable Bump Pic :happydance:


----------



## Embo78

Looking gorgeous Sammy, I have bump envy !!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

You'll be here before you know it! :thumbup:


----------



## MissFox

Love the bump pic! 
ATM I'm going crazy with DH in the airport. He wanted to go smoke but I can barrely walk my hips hurt so bad. And since he wants one so bad he's been a d*ck all day. I can't wait to get home. Our flight was delayed an hour but they've moved it up to only 15 mins late! WOO! 
I also get to work on putting away all of Rosie's clothes now.


----------



## braijackava

I still need to get hubby to bring Maxs chest of drawers up two flights of stairs. I need to get new knobs for it too, since they are girl ones right now. Then i need to get some baby laundry detergent, wash everything and put it away. But i still have 3 months right?


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely bump sammy!

i start 3rd tri today, just realized!!! :happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yay for Third Trimester I cant believe its almost here for me...WOW


----------



## braijackava

2 more weeks to third tri for me. I still dont think I fully grasp this whole thing. Hopefully it hits me soon, or I will be in for a major shock when I have a newborn in 3 months! I feel like someone had kicked me in the vagina. Like I am bruised. Not fun! Yay Embo for getting this far with no problems! And cute bump Sammy!


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey ladies :)

Celebrating V-day by being lazy.. here's my 24 week bump shot! :happydance: What are you ladies up to?

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/24weeks014.jpg

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/24weeksvday.jpg


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

anyone else worried about baby coming early . Woke up this am and had some reddish-pink on the tissue after wiping...called DH in and showed him, he reminded me that OB said that my cervix is probably sensitive, but why would this be happening when we havent DTD in over a week? I have mixed feelings about early labor and I am just really praying that he will stay in there until 37 weeks at least.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Gorgeous V-Day Bump Bella!!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

:happydance: Thanks Sammy :thumbup: I'm so excited to be at Vday!


----------



## MissFox

Happy Vday Bella!!! So exciting! One more week for me. 
Sammy- I've been thinking about the baby coming early because of hypermobility. It's a possibility I just hope it's not too early. I have an April 1st suspicion though! DH is thinking March 28th.


----------



## BellaBlu

HaHa.. April 1st is a possibility for a few of us.. Can you imagine?

You'd say you were in Labor and everyone would think it was an April fools joke :)


----------



## BellaBlu

Sammy, I'm sure everything will be alright hun. Irritated cervix can be troubled by anything, even straining when going to the bathroom. :flow: Stay positive! I'm not sure about early labor, I havent really thought about it. :shrug: I want to at least stay until 37 weeks, but ideally whenever my body goes into labor naturally.. I want to be sure he's fully cooked!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

me too cooked is a good thing...lol


----------



## blessedmomma

beautiful bump bella!

sammy- i hope yours stays in there long enough. we dont want any NICU babies :nope:


----------



## BellaBlu

My gosh, like my body is playing a cruel joke or something I just sat down and had the most excruciating sharp cramping feeling in my lower abdomen where baby is. It hurt so bad it took my breath away and lasted at least a minute..

Now I'm sitting here wondering if I should go get checked out or if it was normal. All I know was that it HURT and I dont want it to happen again :cry:


----------



## MissFox

I got a really sharp pain last night! I was trying to roll over and OUCH OUCH OUCH!


----------



## BellaBlu

:nope: I wonder if its normal then? It hasn't happened again. Connor is kicking away.. He seems to be fine..


----------



## blessedmomma

it happens to me sometimes. has in every pregnancy. i think its just the muscles being loosened up by hormones so that they can stretch and make room for baby. sometimes they get stretched too quick though and it feels like a pulled muscle for a minute. hurts like heck. at least thats what i always thought it was...


----------



## Embo78

Gorgeous bump Bellz!!

I'm officially pregnant on my med records. Did fmu test today and got positive. I'm booked in with midwives and my first appt is 29th December yay !! :)


----------



## BellaBlu

Congrats Embo! & thanks to both of you about the bump :friends:

Blessed- Thats kinda how I would describe it! Like a pulled muscle or something, except more "inside" .. I'm glad you had it before so its probably normal :shrug:. Gosh it just caught me off guard, haven't had anything that intense so far. :shrug:

I think I overdid it today working on the guest bedroom.. now I'm gonna take it easy. 

Hope you ladies have a good night.


----------



## blessedmomma

:happydance: embo


----------



## braijackava

I get those sharp pains every now and then. I think they are just ligaments stretching. I know if I sneeze or cough in a certain position it happens. And it is really painful! I have a history of ovarian cysts, and that is what the pain reminds me of.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## MissFox

I figured it had to do with stretching too fast or soemthing... because it doesn't happen all the time. 

YAAY EMBO!


----------



## braijackava

I am having such a hard time dealing with my 10 year old lately. I don't know what to do anymore. He is just pushing all my buttons when i am already stressed about everything else.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Bella I agree I think its normal round ligament pain, I think I am forming SPD, I was grocery shopping last night and literally couldnt walk or put pressure on my right hip I felt like my right hip was dislocated....owee owee. stood in an aisle for like ten minutes and pushed through the rest of my shopping list.

Embo Congrats Hun!!! That is Fantastic NEW!!!!

Braijackava~ sorry your having a hard time with your 10y/o hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> beautiful bump bella!
> 
> sammy- i hope yours stays in there long enough. we dont want any NICU babies :nope:

I agree NO NICU babies!!!! I am hoping for min. 37 weeks.


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- sorry your 10 yo is acting up. my girls are 12 and 10 and they have their days too, so i know what your going thru. :hugs:

i have already noticed it doesnt take much for me to overdo things anymore. i went to the dollar general to get some medicine and carried my 11 mo old thru. only grabbed the medicine and left but when i got home my back and hips were killing me. felt pressure down low too. had to sit for a while from a 10 minute trip. i dont think im getting spd or anything, but ouch!


----------



## MissFox

UGH! I'm there with the hip pain and back pain!! It was really bad while I was flying and walking around the airport but even at home- shorter walks are really taking their toll. Can't wait to get the car out of the shop because it's getting so hard to get into my truck! Thank goodness I haven't had to even attempt driving since we've been back. DH is on that one! I think bc he knows my belly is going to rub. That's one thing I hate about my truck: How the steering column comes out of the dash- the angle is ridiculous!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

what we give to be pregnant...lol I am going to call my OB tomorrow and talk to him about the hip and lower back pain...I doubt they can do anything for it...he'll probably tell me to suck it up.....lol


----------



## MissFox

My cousin's husband was like "WAIT YOURE HOW FAR ALONG AND ALREADY HAVING A HARD TIME?! GOOD LUCK!"
But then again- all of them were telling me how big I am. But my friend was pregnant with her little girl and she was showing like me and carrying similar to how I am and she didn't get bigger from 6-8 months but was just BIG


----------



## blessedmomma

I try not to worry about what people say about whether they think I'm big or not. he has never been pregnant so he really has no business saying anything about you having a hard time! i think pregnancy is hard from start to finish. and anyone who has morning sickness, heart burn, aches, sharp pains, extra weight to carry, trouble walking, breathing difficulties, leg cramps, sleeping problems, kicks to the ribs, back aches, hip pains, etc, etc, etc, for a total of 3/4 of a year would probably say the same! and we all have labor to look forward to at the end, yay, lol!

during one of my pregnancies my step dad said man your hips are wide. your starting to look like your mom. i didnt know who to feel worse for, me or her???? and i was 9 months pregnant so yeah i was big, but my mom is not a big lady. when they left my hubby said i would like to see him 9 months pregnant, hahahah.


----------



## MissFox

YEa, I really don't let it get to me too much. I know I'm big (keep in mind, my total weight gain so far is 4 or 5lbs!!!!) in the belly and that's causing some issues but it is what it is and I'm uncomfortable a lot but trying to make the best of it and trying to be as happy as I can. Thanks.!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Blessed your so right and it never gets easier...lol I think with each subsequent pregnancy becomes more painful.

Missfox thats great only 4-5 lbs I think I am up about 10lbs now. Your doing great!

AFM we are planning on getting our tree this weekend hopefully if we can get rid of the huge entertainment center This is our first christmas in our new smaller house and we have this huge entertainment center...we are going to get rid of it and just mount the flat screen on the wall, which will give us so much more space. Yay, I cant believe this month is almost over, yet alone this year! 

Baby's movements woke me early this am...4am and I couldnt fall back to sleep then when I finally did fall back to sleep and got a couple hours of sleep I woke up to him beating me up....lol again loving it though. Kicks are really getting hard now and I feel him everywhere low, high, and on both sides when he moves, so he must be running out of room in there...lol


----------



## MissFox

Definitely has to be running out of room! I've been having similar movements- ALL OVER! I'm pretty happy about the small amount of weight gain- since I was told that I have to watch the amount I gain because of my pre-pregnancy weight. I'm not trying to watch my weight- just eating like I'll be eating and gain what I'll gain. 
I still have my head cold but it's getting better. 
My BFF is so sweet- I was depressed last night- just a bunch of little things and I needed to cry so I told her I needed talk hang out and she was in the next town over so she brought me fowers, a baby shower planning book, and a full body BOPPY pillow. I heart her! I woke up this morning and my hips didn't hurt! It was great.
I think I've been getting more stretching pains. I have an appointment today so I'm going t ask about that. Make sure it's just growing pain. 
hopefully I'll take a bump picture today. I want a full length mirror- it would make it so much easier... Target here I come.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

OHHH I love Target! I sleep with a ton of pillows, we are actually getting a new bed(mattress) this up coming week to see if it will help with all my lower back/hip pain...we needed to upgrade from a double to a queen anyways.

Has anyone else thought about their plans for when you go into labor (specifically ones with children already) I am freaked out a bit and it keeps running through my mind....lol inlaws dont even have a carseat, and the last time I had MIL watch DS she only fed him only 2 jars of stage 1 fruit over a six hour period. HELLO he was 1 and eating food ...REAL food. I'm thinking we will bring DS to hospital and have inlaws pick him up from there. from our house we live only 5minutes from hospital but to drive to inlaws to drop DS off it would take 25 minutes there and then 25 minutes back to hospital.....when are you ladies going to pack your hospital bags? sorry for rambling....lol


----------



## blessedmomma

oh sammy- do the new bed thing. we already had a king, but got a new one thats the all foam kind. no coils or anything. its such a dream to sleep on. our coils on our old bed were already starting to pop through so it was great to get rid of that. i think if we would have gotten a coil spring mattress it still would have been great, just for being new and not popping out into my sides. we got ours on overstock.com for a great price.


----------



## MissFox

Just got back from my appt. All is good! Saw the non-bitch midwife today and she is writing me a referral for physical therapy so that my insurance will cover it. She believed me about my shoulder being prego related. Said that my weight gain is PERFECT so far and she would like to see me gain a max of 15-25lbs and i'm on target for gaining 23 so far. So we'll see! Have to do the glucose testing next month ewwww. 
I have started thinking about my hospital bag but don't have the other kids to worry about for when I go into labor. Just the dogs. DH will probably bring them with us to the hospital and they can stay in the truck and if I'm taking too long they can go back home (we live 3 mins from the hospital)


----------



## blessedmomma

good job missfox!

as for us- we will take kids to the hospital with us. we have a hospital with a new birth care center that has a playroom and kitchens, etc. kids can be in the room with us or in the playroom. my girls will probably go with my mom or sister for the night when we stay and my boys will stay with us at the hospital. they have extra beds they can bring in.


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm jealous missfox, I've gained 14 pounds :( I also have to have my glucose test on the 21st... Wanna talk about sucky.. I just found out that I have to do the 3 hour one! Apparently they skip the 1 hour test here and just go straight to the three hour.. so it's going to be a long, uncomfortable day that day. :shrug: 

I haven't even thought about the hospital bag.. and the military is super "organized" in the sense that they gave me a list of every single thing to pack to bring to the hospital.. plus I have to bring my own birthing gown (which I dont mind, amazon has awesome birthing gowns for 30 bucks) but still.. I'm going to willfully procrastinate the bag until later on.. It will give me something to occupy myself. Kind of like a scavenger hunt :haha: you should see the list of things they want me to bring.. Im assuming its so much because its a German hospital.


----------



## braijackava

Dealing with my stupid neighbors again! My dogs went to the bathroom on the balcony when it was a blizzard out. So I went out to clean it up last night. It was frozen, sorry TMI, and I ended up having to shovel it off, then walk down to the driveway and pick it up. So imagine my big pregnant self waddling down the driveway picking up dog poop. Well apparantley I forgot some. So my lovely neighbor came over when I left and took a picture of the forgotten poop and complained about us. All I can do is laugh at this point. Like get a freaking life, and a heart. Since it seems he watched me struggle the whole time, obviously pregnant, then still came over to get us in trouble! I was thinking of baking a pie and attaching a photo processing gift card for all his poop photo needs! Haha.
Blessed your hospital sounds like a dream! How nice to be able to bring all the kids. My doctor told me he questioned my wisdom about bringing my 10 year old to the hospital.
I am playing the whole babysitting thing by year. Most likely will get induced, so hopefully can get the mom and mil here in time. Otherwise will have to pawn of the kids to relatives. Dogs are going to a kennel for a day or two. I havent even thought about the bag yet, I do have his coming home outfit though.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox Congrats on getting your tree up...looks fabulous...saw pics on FB! Getting ours today, once DH gets back. so excited!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks for replying about your plan with children, I am terrified still. Hoping my mom comes out early to watch DS while DH and I are at the hospital. When I had my son my mom came out when he was 11 days old, and stayed a little over a week to help us out...It was great!


----------



## MissFox

I'm not sure when or for how long my mom will stay- if at all. DH is not a fan of her so we'll see how it goes. She will probably come and clean the house though.
Thanks! SO excited about my tree. DH left the colored lights on all night and I just love looking at it!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

We bought the tree but since we had only the car and DH got called into work, we will have to wait until tonight to pick it up.... :cry: but its okay he will be back home I hope in about 4 hours


----------



## blessedmomma

i havent started my bag yet. i usually start around 30 wks. 

i did start a large plastic bag under my bathroom sink that will go in my labor bag. just an extra hairbrush, sampe hairspray, hair ties and barrettes, sample toothpaste, 2 cheap toothbrushes, things like that.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Here's a picture of our christmas tree...Yay finally up and in the holiday mood!
 



Attached Files:







DEC 11, 2010 004.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BabySeal

Heres my tree :) Its been up since the sunday after thanksgiving. 

Sammy your tree looks great.
 



Attached Files:







148120_716596742612_39114967_38069625_7012563_n.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissFox

Ok- want to show all of you who haven't seen yet- my tree:

PS Loving the tree pics!
 



Attached Files:







tree2010.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## blessedmomma

lovely trees ladies!!!! :happydance: here is our tree and christmas village my hubby puts up every year...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

too funny...we all have white lights. DH loves the colored ones that flash told him it was my turn. Its been his way for years....guess what, he loves it :happydance:


----------



## BabySeal

I love white lights too!


----------



## BellaBlu

Gorgeous trees ladies :thumbup: I'm jealous!
DH wouldn't let me get a tree this year, he said it wasn't necessary until the baby gets here :( especially since he has to work.

Bah-humbug.


----------



## braijackava

Yay double digits today! We got almost 2 feet of snow over the weekend within 24 hours. Luckily we had no place to go and a ham to eat. Celebrated Christmas early with my parents while they were in town. I seem to be addicted to clementines lately. I ate 9 of them before bed last night. Hope everyone is doing good!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlu said:


> Gorgeous trees ladies :thumbup: I'm jealous!
> DH wouldn't let me get a tree this year, he said it wasn't necessary until the baby gets here :( especially since he has to work.
> 
> Bah-humbug.

aw hun, thats no fun. do you have a house plant/tree you could decorate? :hug:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

braijackava said:


> Yay double digits today! We got almost 2 feet of snow over the weekend within 24 hours. Luckily we had no place to go and a ham to eat. Celebrated Christmas early with my parents while they were in town. I seem to be addicted to clementines lately. I ate 9 of them before bed last night. Hope everyone is doing good!
> 
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png

yay for double digits! my addiction seems to be frosted shredded wheat and cornflakes...lol


----------



## MissFox

What is it with boys and colored lights? DH HATES christmas (he said he'll love it when Rosie gets here) but he's so opinionated on the tree! It has to be a certain way! He NEEDED colored lights and now he's telling me he wants different orniments! I told him we could alternate years for the decoration of the tree and he said NOPE. Hmm..

Congrats on double digits!


----------



## BellaBlu

No house plants Sammy, I had some before we got here but I figured it would just be way too much of a transition having them shipped from the U.S. here so I gave them away.. never got any new ones :shrug:

As for addictions, I'm on chocolate.. STILL :blush: I'm starting to worry about it, I literally crave it to the point that I get grouchy if I don't have any :nope: My poor baby is going to come out with cavaties already.

(Oh, and for the trees.. I would totally be the one with the colored lights :haha: .. I love them! White lights are pretty too but I just have fond memories of the colored lights from being a kid)


----------



## MissFox

Rant:


I've been getting stressed so much lately over money. No matter what I or DH do to get things going in the right direction for us things don't. I don't even know what to do right now. I'm tring and trying and keep sinking and sinking. I'm at the point where I'd go get another job- try to find one full time but no one will hire a pregnant lady here. Jobs are scarce enough. COMMON JANUARY! I just hope DH's disability claim goes through and we get all the back pay. I'm at the point where I can't even ask for a Christmas present from my mom. I have no idea. I have so many "needs" right now that getting even one "want" doesn't seem right.


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry missfox! keep the faith and keep on trucking and things will work out. your in my thoughts and prayers!

i really like both colored and white lights. we had colored on our last tree. we had a fire 3 days after xmas in 2004 and bought a tree on sale for the next year. its the one we have now and is a prelit tree with white lights. there is a string of colored lights on it with the white ones that hubby put on it this year. i actually like the white lights more than what i thought i would, they are def gorgeous. 

im glad my hubby isnt too opinionated about xmas decorations. he is a worker bee so he really just likes to get everything set up. he loves to put the tree up and decorate but doesnt care too much how it looks, so i pretty much have free choice. 

bella- i hope you get to decorate SOMETHING!!!

brai- at least its something good for you. i have had little cravings here and there but they dont last after i get it. like licorice, tacos- which i normally hate, and hot dogs. of course i get a sweet tooth at night, but try not to eat too much sweets or baby will keep me up kicking.

my only real cravings have been for ice. i seriously get a huge cup at night and fill it with ice and put it in the fridge so its not as hard. i chew on it all morning and start 1 or 2 more cups of it throughout the day. cant get enough. i have had it with every pregnancy though. i used to have an ice crusher, but it broke with my last pregnancy, dang it!


----------



## BellaBlu

MissFox- I'm sorry honey, have you gone & signed up for WIC so you can at least have that peace at mind? At least you know you'll have formula and all that when LO gets here. What is it you have left that you need?
There are so many things that babies don't actually "need" .. and alot of the stuff you dont even have to buy until after LO is born. Try not to stress too much hun :hugs:

Thanks Blessed, Me too :thumbup:

Well ladies, one of my friends here that is also pregnant, went into labor today.. that would be fine and dandy if she wasn't only a few weeks further along than I am :nope: So she is at the hospital now. They were able to stop the labor I believe but they are making her stay. Hearing about that scared the crap out of me, even the possibility is crazy to comprehend! I feel so bad for her, she has to be in the hospital for a week. :nope: So I'm going to go visit here on Wednesday or thursday and keep her company.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Blessed, I didnt even think about ICE....its just a given for me...lol funny because bella and I were talking about what kind of ice we prefer... :rofl: 

MissFox sorry you are feeling financially frustrated, I think we all feel that way at first when it gets down to the wire...blame it on the pregnancy hormones. Things will all come together.

I like colored lights but I think the white lights make me think of candles on the tree(old traditional)...wouldnt do it because of fire hazard.

Just realizing 6 days a way from double digits for me....Yikes in a good way.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Bella maybe you should just decorate your bed...lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlu said:


> MissFox- I'm sorry honey, have you gone & signed up for WIC so you can at least have that peace at mind? At least you know you'll have formula and all that when LO gets here. What is it you have left that you need?
> There are so many things that babies don't actually "need" .. and alot of the stuff you dont even have to buy until after LO is born. Try not to stress too much hun :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Blessed, Me too :thumbup:
> 
> Well ladies, one of my friends here that is also pregnant, went into labor today.. that would be fine and dandy if she wasn't only a few weeks further along than I am :nope: So she is at the hospital now. They were able to stop the labor I believe but they are making her stay. Hearing about that scared the crap out of me, even the possibility is crazy to comprehend! I feel so bad for her, she has to be in the hospital for a week. :nope: So I'm going to go visit here on Wednesday or thursday and keep her company.

just read about your friend, is this her first baby?


----------



## MissFox

I hope everything goes alright with your friend!!!!

I'm not worried about things for the baby. I'm just worried that everytime things start to look up DH does something stupid that costs us money. He got a $220 speeding ticket while on the east coast and there is just so much happeing. Baby things are all going to be OK. I have the shower and my MIL is buying the crib and my uncle is buying the infant seat, stroller and pack n play. He wants me to have the ones that I want and a matching set. My mom is going to be in line for a big baby gift too. We're really oK with all the baby things. I just need to stop living off my credit card but work is slowing down and I'm having a hard time moving around already and I don't know how much longer I can work full days. DH is really trying to do odd jobs until we find out about his disability. HOpefully we get all the back pay they owe him. I stress too because we really need to move!


----------



## Embo78

HEy everyone. How's everybody doing? All the Christmas trees look fantastic :)

I'm good. No spotting, lots of symptoms. Quite crampy tonight that got me a little worried as it was stronger than usual but that's eased off now. Still feeling really positive. My oh said yesterday I'm SO much calmer and relaxed with this pregnancy. I have to agree !!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo78 said:


> HEy everyone. How's everybody doing? All the Christmas trees look fantastic :)
> 
> I'm good. No spotting, lots of symptoms. Quite crampy tonight that got me a little worried as it was stronger than usual but that's eased off now. Still feeling really positive. My oh said yesterday I'm SO much calmer and relaxed with this pregnancy. I have to agree !!

I was really crampy too and it lasted for weeks, my guess is baby implanting deep in utero iykwim, it's a good thing for sure! :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

I also had a ton of cramping. Glad to hear that you're keeping positive with it this time. Your bubs is just making themself at home.


----------



## BellaBlu

So glad everything is going alright Embo :hugs: Thats exciting!

Yes it's my friends first baby, she's also had an incident free pregnancy up until now.. which makes me even more paranoid.. like that could totally happen to me :nope:


----------



## MissFox

Bella- I know it's freightening. Ever since my friend lost her baby at 38 weeks I've been paranoid. I just have to tell myself over and over that Rosie and I will be OK and so will you and your little man. 
I hope your friend and her baby are OK also!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I quote MissFox, I dont have any immediate close friends that have lost any children, but, my best friend who had an uneventful first pregnancy go to term, but her second was another uneventful until 37 weeks when her water broke and started hemorrhaging which led to an emergency c-section.

I have had a pretty eventful pregnancy and I'm just praying that the baby's arrival is much so.


----------



## BellaBlu

:hugs: Thanks for the reassurement girls, I just cant imagine what I would do if anything like that happened!

Hope you ladies are having a good night :flow:


----------



## BabySeal

thats a sad story.. sorry for your friend.

and yay for embo!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

having LO moving in such weird wiggly ways that is kinda freaking me out atm...lol feels like he's tickling me to the left of my bellybutton, oh and he doesn't like me hold my DS always kicks when I have DS on my lap....


----------



## braijackava

I have never had such an easy uncomplicated pregnancy before. So in the back of my head I am just waiting for the sh*% to hit the fan I guess. Hopefully it doesnt this time. I would love an easy pregnancy and birth.


----------



## BabySeal

So DB just left to go get a fourwheeler :dohh:. Apparently he is keeping it in the shed :coffee:. My question is... where will all the stuff in the shed go?? :shrug:

men... lol

If anyone has any insight to that impossible question of where he will put everything I would like to know... because I am sure he doesnt have a clue either hahaha :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

braijackava said:


> I have never had such an easy uncomplicated pregnancy before. So in the back of my head I am just waiting for the sh*% to hit the fan I guess. Hopefully it doesnt this time. I would love an easy pregnancy and birth.

:rofl: its the same for me. this pregnancy has been easier than any i have ever had. i hope its this way the rest of it and the labor. that would be so wonderful!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Suppose to get our NEW Queen Mattress Set tonight....so ready to sleep super d' duperty great tonight!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

5 days left until I am DOUBLE DIGITS!!! 

and just looked at front page....our milestone checklist are almost COMPLETE!


----------



## MissFox

SO NICE! I want a King, lol! We have a Queen but it's not big enough for DH, me and our 2 dogs! Altough they wont be sleeping with us as much once Rosie is here. Only when she's not in bed.


----------



## BellaBlu

So exciting Sammy!
I also would love a king, but Gosh they are sooo expensive! The cheapest ones here are like 1000 bucks.. and when I have an extra thousand bucks lying around (probably never, lol) thats the first thing I'm getting.

Can't wait for double digits! Scary but exciting. :flow:

I have been SO hurting! Round ligament pain is really showing me who is boss.. I had ZERO idea it could hurt this bad! Spent all day in a funk because of it.

Hope you ladies are doing well.. long day tomorrow Xmas shopping.. gonna get some sleep. :friends:


----------



## MissFox

I'm there iwth the round ligament pains for hte last few days. not always but mostly when I move or get into my truck and especially while I'm moving around in bed. I paid 1200 for my queen bed and DH thinks it's too soft. Those double digits are fast approaching!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for the bed sammy! and double digits ladies!:happydance:

missfox- i dont think its possible for a bed to be too soft for me, lol

my bed is a king size tempurpedic foam mattress and was less than 500 bucks from overstock.com. was a great investment, i would never go back to my old bed.

right there with ya on the round ligament pain. at least a few times a day, i think i need to start slowing down and trying to not turn or move so quickly...

my baby is 1 today, yay!!!


----------



## MissFox

Congrats on the big 1 blessed! 
It's my Vday!
I'm making apple crisp for breakfast! Can't wait for it to be done!! I'll post my vday bump pic later for you... probably after work


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

we the mattress never showed last night, so when I called asking them where the heck it was...the manager got on and said they "accidently" ordered a plush coil mattress....how the heck do they manage that???? I was so so so so PO'd last night. After that conversation I quickly went from mad to hysterical bawling.....damn pregnancy hormones! well now we have to wait for their next order to come in which is sometime either Friday or Sat. Saturday being the latest.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

:flower:*Happy 1st Birthday Jaxon!!!!!*:thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

Hey girls.

Bit of advise needed from any of you who had early scan or know someone who has.

Went to hospital today with very bad pains, suspected ectopic. Had a scan and nurse said it doesn't look ectopic but can't completely rule it out. My issue is there was only a sac present. No yolk or fetal pole. Is this normal or should I be worrying. Well I'm worrying anyway but you know what I mean lol !!

They've also taken my bloods and this will be repeated on Saturday.


----------



## MissFox

Embo- you are still very early! I hope everything is OK (as I"m sure it will be)


----------



## BellaBlu

Happy Birthday to your boy Blessed! :hugs:

Embo- I've read about that happening sooooo many times and everything being just fine! Like Fox said, you're super early.. I can definitely understand your concern but if you search on here you will see how many women have had the same thing and ended up going back to have everything be developing as it should :hugs:

Keep the faith.. ! :friends:


----------



## BellaBlu

Sorry about your bed sammy :hugs:

Damn hormones, I did giggle a little when you said you cried though.. but only because I've done something similar _because I wanted to rearrange and DH didn't_ :haha:. That was awhile back but thinking about it now makes me laugh.. 

Anticipation makes everything sweeter! You'll get that great nights rest very soon.


----------



## blessedmomma

S_a_m_m_y said:


> :flower:*Happy 1st Birthday Jason!!!!!*:thumbup:

lol- its jaxon, but his daddy is jason :haha: thanks ladies for the well wishes!!!

embo- that is very normal for an early ultrasound. in fact my ob wouldnt even do an ultrasound on me until my hormone levels reached a certain amount. she said at first you can only see the thick lining and later just the sac. she didnt want to freak her patients out when everything was ok. its hard to make someone believe its ok when they cant see anything. its just too small to see yet. 

sammy- i hope you get your bed soon!!!! dang hormones. i have done the same thing... :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

anyone have names picked already????


----------



## BellaBlu

Connor Wayne is ours :flow: We decided on it awhile ago and we love it! How about you?


----------



## blessedmomma

i saw that, veeerrrrrryyyy cute! 

we are kicking some around. seems like it will have nathon, daniel, thomas, or william somewhere. not sure which for first or middle or what order. 

my hubby wants to have a name picked to start calling the baby that. we always do that. i guess since this may be the last one i dont want to be set on anything just yet. i would like to pick two names and choose one when we see baby, but i dont think thats gonna happen.


----------



## blessedmomma

bella- how did you guys come up with it????


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo78 said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> Bit of advise needed from any of you who had early scan or know someone who has.
> 
> Went to hospital today with very bad pains, suspected ectopic. Had a scan and nurse said it doesn't look ectopic but can't completely rule it out. My issue is there was only a sac present. No yolk or fetal pole. Is this normal or should I be worrying. Well I'm worrying anyway but you know what I mean lol !!
> 
> They've also taken my bloods and this will be repeated on Saturday.

Dont let the Dr. tell you blighted ovum until your past 8 weeks pregnant, I didnt get HB, yolksac, or fetal pole until around 6 week 6 days. only seeing gestational sac at this early stage is normal. do they have another scan scheduled for you? Everything is fine, dont let yourself worry.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well the three names we have narrowed it down to are Andrew, Nathan or Wyatt and the middle name is going to be Michael


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessed sorry about the name error, read it too fast... :dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

awwww very adorable....

we are looking at nathon, william, thomas, or daniel. one will be first and one middle, but not sure which for what yet. those are just ones we like...


----------



## Embo78

Sammy you're my angel !! I remember vaguely when you were having your scans. 

You stayed positive, so will I !! I get my hcg results Saturday night and have another scan 2 weeks today. Nurse said any more probs and go straight back x


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Remember that gut positivity you had about this pregnancy, keep strong, no extra stress! I'll keep praying that everything is fine, and peace of mind for your sanity


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well ladies we have a good coating of snow, which wasn't suppose to start until 5pm its been snowing for about 2 hours now


----------



## blessedmomma

S_a_m_m_y said:


> blessed sorry about the name error, read it too fast... :dohh:

oh thats ok sweets!!! he got a birthday card in the mail and my hubby opened it thinking that it was one for him. if his own daddy does it, i expect it will happen a lot!

my hubbys bday is dec 10th, and jaxons is dec 16th.... i bet this will happen for years to come. my hubby will have to start looking more closely. :dohh:


----------



## BellaBlu

Thats a great idea, thats how we were going to do it for a girl.. but Connor is the only name we both agree on! :haha:

I love the name Nathon :thumbup: 
& we came up with ours over dinner one night. We were talking about it after weeks of arguing because he wanted a "Junior" and I don't. So we finally just agreed on it after tossing names around :) I loved it and surprisingly..so did he!


So, this is very off topic but I have amazing news! Remember how awhile back I said I was having stomach issues and was getting diarrhea/hot flashes.. & stomach pains?

It happened again tonight.. and I FIGURED OUT what causes it! Apples!
Its the only thing I've had every time it has happened, and then shortly after I'm in agony. How strange is that ? I've never had issues with apples specifically before pregnancy! Looks like I'll be avoiding those for sure.


----------



## Embo78

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Remember that gut positivity you had about this pregnancy, keep strong, no extra stress! I'll keep praying that everything is fine, and peace of mind for your sanity

Thanks sammy. Keep me in your prayers. I'm a big believer in the power of prayer :hug:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

will do for sure! Anything is possible through prayer!


----------



## braijackava

Embo- I am pretty sure just a sac at 5weeks+5 is perfectly normal. When I had my blighted ovum I was nearly 9 weeks along and the still couldnt see anything. Even then they made me wait another week or two to be sure. I have a good feeling about your little bubs!
Our name is Maxwell Grant. We really like Max and Grant is after my husbands uncle who passed last year.
Bella- I get the same thing after I drink to much milk. Everyone tells me I am lactose intolerant, but I refuse to believe them because I like milk to much. So I still drink it and get sick from it a lot.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks brai. You girls have helped me so much. Even more than my PAL girls!! 

You're all awesome xxx


----------



## MissFox

Our girl's name is Serenity Rose. DH picked it out when he was 12 or something? Needless to say he said he could only live iwth 1 girls name EVER! lol. I was like BLAH BLAH BLAH! We decided he gets to pick the girls name and I get to pick the boys name. SURPRISE! It's a girl! hahaha. 

ok mini rant- 
So sorry no pic yesterday. Spend some time with my BFF who should NOT be giving relationship advise but continued to bring up my relationship yesterday. Sure, DH and I are going through a rough patch- don't most people when money is so tight that we can barrely put gas in the truck? And the car is in the shop and we don't have the money to get that back yet *which is fine because it's not going ot be worked on til January*
But basically she's been giving me the speech that doesn't say LEAVE HIM but in so many words says that. Not going to happen. Sure- he's bipolar and we're trying a new med and hpefully that will help with some of his random spendig issues but I just feel like she's trying to make it worse for me. I was upset with her yesterday and apparently took it out on DH on the phone so when I got home he was mad and I didn't know why but he thought I was mad at him! Needless to say we both talked/cried and we're going ot do couples counceling.
I was just venting to her (as she has done PLENTY with me and her disfunctioning relationship) and DH understands that but for her to bring it up 2 days later and get me started on it again just isn't fair. She's so unhappy because I'm married and having a baby and she isn't and probably wont be any time soon. DH requests that he never be around her again... She's my maid of honor for when we have the ceremony and reception next november. I hope things get better.


----------



## BellaBlu

Aw Fox, sorry you're going through that crap with your friend. I swear it's like an unwritten rule.. DH's and BFF's just don't usually get along. (Mine tolerate eachother.. most of the time) .. I think it all comes down to jealousy because one will always be getting more attention than the other. You're right, everyone has rough patches.. you'll get through it. :) Gosh, my DH and I have seen the darkest of days and we're still going strong. The stress of pregnancy plus the money issues on top of the BFF being crazy is probably driving you nuts. Sounds like you need a bubble bath! I would :flow: They always help. On the bright side it sounds like you and DH had 'the talk' that was much needed.


----------



## MissFox

That is one thing that DH and I are great about. We talk. Little things build up here and there but I love him and I need to talk to him about what bugs me and he does the same. They've tolerated eachother but lately she has been nasty. A couple months ago she was rude and horrid to me (jealousy) and told my other friends that he's a pathetic pill popper (yea, I'm sorry, who wouldn't be on pain pills after 3 shoulder surgeries that haven't worked and STILL there is grinding in his collar bone) and a dead beat. He worked a lot of the summer (reblew out his shoulder) and paid a lot of my bills and right now we're waiting to hear about disability so I have the only income and it's not much. It's just rough but I'm dedicated to him and I love him and want to be with him and even just someone mentioning that he's not good enough makes me imagine my life without him and it hurts to even think it.


----------



## MissFox

My VDAY bump. And my 13 weeker to compare.
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2









24 weeks.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## blessedmomma

just realized reading through that i posted the names we were thinking of twice... baby brain i guess :dohh:

bella im glad you found out about apples, i woudnt touch them til i wasnt pregnant again!

sammy i wish it would snow here. i would love to just have it pour down. sure my hubby would have to drive in it, but he is careful and i have all the faith he would be ok. would just have to leave a little earlier and get home a little later. i just think snow is soooo beautiful. 

embo i am praying for you and the little one. im certain baby will be ok. God can do anything and he will certainly listen to our prayers!!!

missfox there is something so sweet and even almost romantic that your OH had his little girls name picked out so young. i think its just precious and what a beautiful name. seriously how many men think about their future kids that young??? im sorry your BF is being that way. i hope things work out. if not though, im sure you have a BF in your OH too! I have friends, but none like my hubby. Im sorry about the money trouble too, i will be praying that it all works out too! :hugs:

where oh where is babyseal???


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I was thinking the same thing...Ole Ole Oxin Fee...BabySeal where are you?...lol

Missfox Great Bump pictures!!! All baby there for sure! Sorry you have a friend that thinks its her business about your relationship with DH. Dont let that bother you, she's probably just jealous of you. Things will work out, might take some time but you'll get there....keeping you and your family in prayer! Remember us ladies are always here for you! :hugs:

AFM~ I had the worst night sleep last night...round ligament pain kept me up most of the night, stole DH 2nd pillow to stuff under the bump, which helped more than I thought. DH and I are going out to buy some more pillows...you would think 4 would be enough but I NEED more!


----------



## MissFox

THanks ladies. I just need to vent on here instead of to her. Only recently has her OH stopped drinking (after wrecing his truck and not remembering it) but honestly the only difference in our OHs is mainly the money thing. Hers went through a bad divorce and doesn't want to get married et and doesn't think she's ready for kids (because she likes to sleep in and such) there is just so much wrong with ther relationship too that I'm offended at her advise. 
But again thanks! 

BABySEAL WHERE ARRREEEE YOOOOUUU?!


----------



## blessedmomma

sammy sorry about the rough night. it makes it a grumpy day for me when im not sleeping well. i was just thinking the same thing about pillows. i need one for between my knees when i sleep and my normal pillow is getting too flat also.

missfox- that is such a cute bump!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## BabySeal

I'm still here everyone. :wave: 

I have the hip pain bad in addition to some belly ache and such. I've been sleeping a lot lol.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

wish I could sleep! I hate round ligament pain with a capital H...lol I'm off to bed for tonight. Going to be starting a thread for Pregnancy Recipes in 2nd tri thread tomorrow, drop by and share your favorite recipes during your pregnancy....lol cant go wrong talking about food!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Pregnancy Recipes Thread is officially started in 2nd Tri...lol


----------



## MissFox

I'll pop over there later and check it out and think of what recipe I want to add to it!


----------



## Embo78

Just got back from hospital. My first hcg was 2579. Do any of you know whether I should've seen more at my ultrasound with numbers like that?? I thought that once the hcg got over 2000, a yolk sac at least, should be seen. I've tried to google it but I'm not getting anywhere with that. The only info I found was that over 2000, "something" should be seen, but it didn't clarify what!!

Thanks girlies x


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am not sure about hcg in relation to what is seen on ultrasound. hang in there hun, dont stress unless necessary....still really early

remember I didnt see yolk sac or fetal pole until almost 7 weeks
:hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

Yeah.. Embo honey try not to stress..

Bear in mind that at 4 weeks pregnant my HCG was only 37..

*37!*
I thought for sure something was wrong, but the doctor told me that HCG is a horrible indicator of anything other than being pregnant, how far along..etc.. is so unpredictable. I'm sure the same goes with what "should" be seen. If you think about it, there are things developing at both higher *&* lower numbers than that, because it varies so widely from woman to woman. :hugs:
My first ultrasound was at almost 8 weeks..and he just looked like a tiny blob.. so you've got time before you start to worry :friends:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Sammy and Bellz xx


----------



## blessedmomma

embo- my ob wouldnt even do an ultrasound until i think 3000 on my hcg. i would have to dig my books out to make sure of that, but it would take a minute to find them since we just moved and boxes still are not unpacked yet:blush: but im almost positive it was 3000. 

also i think you might have to take into consideration the machine thats being used. im sure there are newer ones that are clearer and can magnify better than some older ones. dont know about the machine that was used on you though. 

are they doing another ultrasound on you soon? if it were me i would just keep in faith that all is well and praise God for this baby. dont let fear push you around, God can do anything...


----------



## BellaBlu

^ So true BlessedMomma.. If he brings you to it, He'll bring you through it :friends:


----------



## Embo78

thanks Blessedmomma. I hope you're right with all my heart. The nurse that took my blood today is the one that scared me half to death. When she read the first hcg to me she pulled a face and said hmmm, we should have seen a yolk sac with numbers like that. 
what a cow bag. Does she not realise that people take hold of every little thing that people in the medical profession say??

I've just rung the hospital and my results aren't back yet. She said if I haven't heard anything by 8 I'm to phone back. 3 hours and counting lol xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Praying for you Embo 
:kiss:


----------



## blessedmomma

you're right embo, she shouldnt have said that. i think sometimes medical professionals have done it so long that they really dont think before they speak. 

i know when i got my first sonogram this time the lady had to look around for the baby. she couldnt find it with the normal ultrasound wand and had to do an internal one. scared me at first, but she finally found it. she said it wasnt uncommon to miss the sac or the baby in the beginning since its so small and they dont know where its implanted. much easier to see when baby gets bigger.

dont put your faith in that lady though. she is human like you and me. like bella said, all babies are different and grow at their own rate. the medical community likes to put a standard as to what is "normal", but when it comes down to it they cant standardize human beings. 

:hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo here is my ultrasound at 6 weeks 6 days, cant make much out of it as he was itty bitty


----------



## Embo78

Wow Sammy, how tiny but already so cute ;)

I'm feeling positive but I'm so skittish waiting for the phone call. My nerves are on edge!! I wish they'd just hurry up and call. Just been praying for patience lol x


----------



## BellaBlu

Have a cup of chamomile tea if you have some :thumbup: it should help calm your nerves.


----------



## Embo78

I don't have any but I do have normal decaff tea. I'll go and make a brew. mmm might have some jaffa cakes too !!


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm eating chocolate brownies :wohoo:
Gosh being pregnant is fabulous.. lol


What is a jaffa cake?


----------



## Embo78

There is a huge debate in England about whether they're a cake or a biscuit!! It's like a round sponge ( size and width of a cookie ) with an orange jam type filling, topped with dark chocolate. Yum Yum x


----------



## Embo78

See if this link works .....
https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...&sa=X&biw=1753&bih=977&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh my gosh, that made my mouth water!
Looks delicious!! :)


----------



## Embo78

My oldest DD absolutely loves them. I have to hide a packet after we've been shopping !!


----------



## Embo78

So it looks like I'm not going to get the results til tomorrow now.

I'm very upset to have been mislead. When I asked at 7:15 whether I'll definitely get the results tonight, the nurse on duty assured me that I would. Called back at 8:45 and the new nurse, who is quite frankly RUDE, said she didn't know whether I would. 
Just exploded at my oh, poor man, let out all my frustrations in a big massive sobbing fit, and I feel strangely better!! must've needed a good cry!!

So I'm going to go to bed now and phone in the morning. I'll update tomorrow xx


----------



## braijackava

Such a bummer. I swear the medical staff who see this stuff everyday forget there are actually people with feelings behind the tests. They don't seem to care much.


----------



## Embo78

That's so true. They become anesthetised to real peoples feelings.

Anyway. Just on my way to bed and nurse called!! Gone from 2559 to 4554!!!!!! She said they're very happy with that cos they only look for 60% rise. I'm so happy. Thankyou for all your prayers guys. I really appreciate all your support. Got to go for another scan on 29th December for another scan to see whether there's yolk sac and feral pole present.

Sammy you can add today's date for beta's doubling :happydance:


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm so thrilled for you sweetheart :hugs:

I wasn't worried! You said you feel like everything is going to be alright.. Nothing is stronger than a womans intuition. :thumbup:


----------



## braijackava

Woo hoo embo!!!!!! So happy for you! Got to run though, i got a five year old little girl throwing a tantrum.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks girls. I'm so happy I've cried !!


----------



## BabySeal

embo... keep thinking positive. Sometimes even a day or two can make all the difference in the world on the scan.. here is mine from 6+1... the sonographer was giving up and almost missed it entirely! Said she couldn't find ANYTHING.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0041.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BabySeal

And also embo... yay for the hcg levels :flower: im happy for you


----------



## MissFox

Awesome embo!!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay embo!!!!! thats what faith can do :friends:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yay Embo!!! What date do you want me to put down for hcg doubling?


----------



## blessedmomma

we have finally decided on our little guys name....

he will be Nathon Daniel. we just absolutely love it and cant wait for him to get here....:happydance:

hope everyone is having a great week!:hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

LOVE the name blessedmomma :thumbup: :happydance:


Wow.. the glucose test SUCKS. It made me really sick :(
I didn't vomit, but almost immediately it gave me diarrhea, and I just felt totally miserable. To top it off they did the 3 hour test instead of the 1 hour! So it was a looong morning. & my "juice stuff" tasted like grape juice with a shot of vinegar.. disgusting. Thank God it's over with.

Connor is doing good :thumbup: He still won't show his face in 3D but we kinda saw it today :) on the normal ultrasound. And he had his little hand balled up by his head sleeping, it was so sweet. I love him so much already :cloud9:

How is everyone doing?


----------



## blessedmomma

oh bella- i had my glucose test yesterday. YUCK!!!!! mine was lemon lime. i almost vommed while drinking it. and half an hour into it i almost did again. im sorry you had to do the 3 hour!!!! apparently i only have to do that one if i fail the 1 hour test. i havent ever failed them so hopefully it will be ok this time too.


----------



## Embo78

S_a_m_m_y said:


> Yay Embo!!! What date do you want me to put down for hcg doubling?

18th December thanks sammy :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Ha We must of all had ours this week, I had mine yesterday after my prenatal appt ended up being at the hospital from 10:45a-about 3pm what a long day, it made me feel nauseous all day and drowsy. Feeling better today.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo added your date to the front page :happydance: how are you feeling?


----------



## Embo78

I'm feeling ok. Symptoms come and go but I'm not too worried. Symptoms aren't a comfort to me anyway cos I had really bad ms last time and I still lost my LO.

Hope to be updating the next bit on the front page when we hear the heartbeat next Wednesday. Oh how I long for a heartbeat. I had a lovely dream last night that we went for our scan and everything was perfect. That's a good sign for me as last time I dreamt exactly what happened- spooky !!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Keep thinking positive thoughts...I'm sure everything will be just fine. I'll keep praying for you and your LO!


----------



## Embo78

I'm keeping the PMA and even been talking to my bean!! Telling him/her how much they are loved by mummy and daddy. Hope this is my forever baby :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I'm sure he/she will be here for the long run!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Sammy.

How're you doing? x


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Here is my last bump picture for 2nd trimester...Oh my word, scary kinda well in a good way iykwim! .....and DOUBLE DIGITS for me now :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo78 said:


> Thanks Sammy.
> 
> How're you doing? x

I am doing well had my glucose test yesterday which was gross but feeling better today. :thumbup: finally got our new mattress on Saturday wishing sleep was a little better but round ligament pain has been putting a tole on my already hurting back but cant complain....I knew what I was getting myself into....lol


----------



## Embo78

Ahhh, your little boy will be sooooo worth it !! Easy for me to say I know lol!! You can say the same to me when I'm 26 weeks pregnant hehe!

That glucose test really sounds like it sucks. I've never had one myself, don't even know what it is but it sure sounds poop !!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I think everyone get a standard glucose test done at some point in the pregnancy to check for gestational diabetes


----------



## Embo78

Well I suppose it's been a while for me. My youngest is 10 next April. Uh Oh !! Now I'm going to cry. I can't believe my "baby" is almost 10 ;(


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I cant even begin to think that far ahead yet, my g-friend had her second baby boy and I was holding him and couldnt even remember my son being that small he's going to be 15 months where did the time go? We can cry together.... :cry:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

here is my little sweet pea (dont mind the all the drool...he breaking 6 teeth atm) :dohh:


----------



## Embo78

Sammy he is ADORABLE !!


----------



## Embo78

Here's my little karate kid ...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

aww thanks Embo!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

the picture didnt come up :shrug:


----------



## Embo78

Whoops ....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0653.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Embo78

In need of a hair cut but he absolutely HATES going to the barbers !!He'd actually rather go to the dentist :rofl:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

TOO CUTE! I bet he's looking forward to a little brother


----------



## Embo78

He doesn't know yet. Neither do the girls. We don't want them getting all excited just yet. They were so heartbroken last time. Especially Oliver. He really really wants a brother


----------



## Embo78

Here's one of all three together. Probably the only sunny day we had this summer ......
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1192.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

awww, sorry that must have been not only very difficult for you but all the kids. Well I am sure your counting down days to tell them


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

they all look happy and having fun!


----------



## blessedmomma

he is so cute sammy! he is so much bigger than his picture from your avatar.

i know what you mean embo. my girls are 10 and 12. i can still remember when they were babies like it was yesterday.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks! I think he was 7 or 8 months old in that picture


----------



## braijackava

Getting very nervous now as I am pretty sure my high BP is starting up again. And what a dayto start, right when I hit 3rd tri. Been very sleepy and dizzy the last 24 hours, which is sooo not like me. I usually have to take something to fall asleep. I dont remember from the last 3 times I had preeclampsia if that was a symptom? But the rest I have been having, I do remember. Headaches, floating spots in vision, and took my bp today and it was 148/80. So not horrible, but it has been slowly rising the last few weeks. So I am telling myself here we go again! I have a doctor appt next tuesday so we will see what they say.

Went and got stocking stuff for the kids today and could not resist getting a little baby stocking and a couple things to put in it. Hope everyone is doing well physically and mentally. I think we all are starting to get to the difficult part.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pf___.png


----------



## BabySeal

I have been sleeping all day too! I feel so out of it and can barely drag myself to the bathroom. Heres to us feeling better :flower:


----------



## braijackava

Here are my kiddos while we are sharing!
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MissFox

Thanks ladies for sharing all your pics! Love seeing the kids and hope to have lots of my own pictures of my kdis someday! 
I don't know about all of you but I'm so excited about next christmas! I don't have my GTT until January. I feel so far behind! 
Anyways- one part of my work day is over and I'm off to another one. I've been having some crazy rib pain but I think it's just cause I'm short- Dr Google and lots of other women are having it too- and tey are all around 5ft tall like me.


----------



## BellaBlu

I love the pics of all the kiddo's.. you all have beautiful children, truly! :hugs: 
MissFox, you are NOT missing out.. the test blows. Excuse my mannerism but it's 2 in the morning the next day and I still feel like total crap. Ugh.

I just woke up with braxton hicks because I accidentily had an orgasm in my sleep (good dream I guess?). Most people wouldn't complain about that but I've been avoiding orgasms for the last 2 weeks because I don't like the way braxton hicks feel, it makes me all paranoid like the baby is going to try and come out! Anyways, sure enough now I'm awake.. 

I think you're right Brai- I think we're getting to the rough part now :shrug: and it's only going to get better from here :haha:
I hope you end up not having the preeclampsia hun, thats a real bummer :(


----------



## blessedmomma

aawwwwww the kidlets are all gorgeous ladies!!!! 
here are mine...


----------



## BellaBlu

blessedmomma! they are precious :D what a great looking bunch.. 

you ladies are all so lucky, I can't wait!


----------



## braijackava

Wow we all make really cute kids!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Glucose test came back normal, but my hemoglobin came back really low. Dr. says he wants me to take Ferro-Sequels 325mg two times a day for iron-deficiency anemia. Other than that feeling extrememly tired today didnt sleep well had alot of BH last night some where painful, but they have stopped-Thank Goodness!

Hope your all doing well, talk to you ladies soon!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

What do you guys think....I was literally throwing up today....do you think its from the anemia or another bug? Feeling so so so tired, started Ferro-Sequels but couldnt keep it down. Man I feel :sick:


----------



## BellaBlu

Sorry you feel so crappy sammy :( I think it's probably from the anemia, that can cause all kinda of problems. I used to be really badly anemic, and I was sick to my stomach constantly. Hopefully once they get that iron through your system you will start to feel better.
:flower:
If you have a gold ring, real gold.. you can do the "anemia" test.. you rub the ring across your face and if it makes a grey line it means you're anemic. This always used to work on me, and now that my iron is okay.. no line shows up anymore. :shrug: weird but it works.

[edit: out of curiousity I looked it up, I guess they tested that theory and it's been debunked.. it just has to do with individual skin chemistry. Bummer, I always thought that was the coolest trick! weird that it doesn't work on me now though, and it used to :shrug:]


----------



## MissFox

Crazy about the ring! I'm sore and tired.. off to bed. 
Sorry you're feeling sick Sammy.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

havent tried it...lol just feel like sleeping, was in bed all day yesterday, lucky son decided to take one long mid day nap instead of two (one in the am & one in the pm-is the norm usually) see feeling queezy and still havent taken prenatal or Ferro-Sequels today as I know its what did me in. Going to call Dr. about the severe nausea


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry your sick sammy. :hugs:

took a bump pic for my sis in law today so i will post it. its 29+2 for me. it doesnt look that big because this pregnancy is very low. i always look bigger when they are high up and smaller when they are low


----------



## BellaBlu

GORGEOUS Blessed!! :happydance: Thrilled to see a bump pic from you! You can really see the shape in the top pic.. Lookin' good mama. :thumbup:

& I love the color of that bathroom.. I'm jealous. :)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

GREAT BUMP PIC Blessed! Yay for bump pics!

It seems like I feel fine if I have my ice and if I dont then I feel sick. does ice have some kind of correlation with iron levels?


----------



## braijackava

Oh my pelvis and back are killing me today! Hopefully this is not a sign of things to come


----------



## MissFox

I believe it does Sammy. I was kinda wondering about that in the past when you said you wanted a lot of ice.
I'm gonna check out Dr. Google and see if there is anything else to it...
Yup- there are a few pages that mention chewing ice or craving ice as a sign of anemia.


----------



## blessedmomma

thats interesting about the ice and iron correlation. i have craved ice with every pregnancy like crazy, but have never had low iron levels or any kinda anemia. i wonder if im borderline or something? i even like the way the ice tastes when it starts to melt into water. i dont know why i like it better than regular water, it just tastes so yummy after it melts. sometimes i just leave a huge cup of ice out and drink it after it melts...:blush: but shortly after i have my babies the ice love goes away


----------



## BellaBlu

:haha: I've always loved ice, even when I'm not pregnant. Like when I was working, I constantly had a cup of ice to crunch on when it wasn't busy!

I especially love the ice from Sonics fast food place, those perfect little crunchy squares.. eeeesh.


----------



## Embo78

Happy Christmas my beautiful pregnant buddies !!!
Hope you all have a lovely day x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

:bunny:merry christmas tomorrow all:bunny:


----------



## BabySeal

Bella, I absolutely LOVE that kind of ice... the little pieces..mmm


----------



## MissFox

I really like ice also! So IDK but if you are seriously craving it it might be a different story? 
Anyways- MERRY CHRISTMAS! Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Geeez sorry for being MIA...its been a crazy busy week for us.

27 weeks Today so does that mean THIRD TRI ALREADY??? :wacko:


----------



## MissFox

WOW! I was just thinking today how 3rd tri is sooo close- then remembered you're all ahead of me! 

THinking of getting a 04 dodge durango to replace my 07 dakota. Sad to see it go but we need something more family friendly!


----------



## braijackava

I loved my durango when i had it. Now we have a minivan, it is a lot bigger but not as nice.


----------



## MissFox

This Durango is HUGE! 3rd row seats and everything. It'll be an adjustment but I think well worth it. The only thing I'm held back about is the mileage. The guy told me the old owner was a sales man and it comes with detailed maintenance records so that's always a plus. It runs so smooth so we'll see how tomorrow goes. It's most definitely a mommy-mobile.


----------



## BellaBlu

:happydance:

Crazy isn't it Sammy!

Missfox- I love durango's! I wish we could get a car like that over here.
Everyone drives small cars and BMW's in Germany it seems like. So we have a BMW for now, but we're selling it before we leave.. because if anything ever needs fixed on it, it would cost an arm & a leg to fix in the states!


----------



## MissFox

I'm just plaing the waiting game now- have ot hear from the dealer to see if my loan gets approved- it should considering I have a loan that will get paid off- then taking out this one for less money which would also lower my monthly payments. I tossed and turned all night trying to figure out if this was a good purchase or not. Even when DH came to bed we were talking about how we need one of those things to keep the dogs in the way back and a blanket down so this one doesn't get all dog-ified. Don't get my wrong I love my dogs but DH's dog has done a number on my truck!! Not happening with my new one! 
Congrats on 3rd tri ladies! 8 more days for me!


----------



## Embo78

Hey beautiful ladies. 

Had my scan and it wasn't straight forward like I hoped. I should be 7+3 today but they've said I look more like 5-6. I'm so upset but trying to stay positive. 

Here are the positives this time. She saw a 3mm fetal pole WITH HEARTBEAT. Last time I didn't see heartbeat until fetus was 6mm. Last time I had an 8 week sac but 5-6 week fetus, this time everything is in accordance with each other. It all looks perfect from my hcg results and scan 2 weeks ago (the nurse said)

I'm being scanned next Wednesday so keep me and my bubs in your prayers/thoughts. 

Sammy, you can update front page as a heartbeat was seen today for which I am extremely grateful.

Hope you're all blooming and healthy and congrats on 3rd tri. It makes me a little sad as I would've been right there with you. I still miss my little babe.


----------



## MissFox

Oh Embo! I'm really hoping that since everything is measuring together and that there was a heartbeat already that you are in the safe zone. I'll be thinking of you! I think of how you were supposed to be right here with us but I'm happy that you are once again!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Embo78 said:


> Hey beautiful ladies.
> 
> Had my scan and it wasn't straight forward like I hoped. I should be 7+3 today but they've said I look more like 5-6. I'm so upset but trying to stay positive.
> 
> Here are the positives this time. She saw a 3mm fetal pole WITH HEARTBEAT. Last time I didn't see heartbeat until fetus was 6mm. Last time I had an 8 week sac but 5-6 week fetus, this time everything is in accordance with each other. It all looks perfect from my hcg results and scan 2 weeks ago (the nurse said)
> 
> I'm being scanned next Wednesday so keep me and my bubs in your prayers/thoughts.
> 
> Sammy, you can update front page as a heartbeat was seen today for which I am extremely grateful.
> 
> Hope you're all blooming and healthy and congrats on 3rd tri. It makes me a little sad as I would've been right there with you. I still miss my little babe.

Yay for good news.....its great to hear everything is measuring correctly....Will update the front page for you hun.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

forgot to post 27 Week Bump Pic Yesterday here it is
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## braijackava

Yay for heartbeat!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Had my rescan of baby's kidney and they are both enlarged/dilated more than the doctor likes, she is going to have me come back in 6 weeks for a rescan and just said they are going to keep a close eye on it....whatever that means, how close when they are having me wait for six weeks. Other than that she said everything is measuring a week ahead. I swear my OB and Maternal OB dont talk, Maternal OB still has my EDD as April 4 I told her that my GYNE put the wrong date in for LMP and thats why they got April 4 so I am going to stick with March 29...lol Baby weighs 2lbs 8oz approximately. Says everything else looks good. So next rescan is Feb 10, 2011 This little boy is going to have a huge photo album by the time he arrives I already have over 15 pictures...lol got two more to add will post as soon as I get the scanner up and running...lol 

Hope your all doing well talk to you ladies soon! :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies- 
Sammy- hopefully everything is ok with the kidneys. Annoying how dr.s don't talk.

So I'm just popping in to see if you can all send warm thoughts to my friend who is lost in Tahoe while snowboarding. They sent out a black hawk last night with infrared but it didn't find her. IT's not looking good- she's been gone for almost 48 hours and it's been dumping snow. She is a ski instructor and would know how to survive but 2 days is a long time. I'm trying to keep positive. I don't know if any of you have seen it on the news- it's been on all over CA. Her name is Shawnte Willis if you want to search for the story, but please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MissFox

They found my friend. She didn't make it.


----------



## BellaBlu

MissFox-
I am so sorry :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

OMGosh Missfox So Sorry to hear about your friend! Lots of :hugs: your way :hug:


----------



## BabySeal

oh thats awful MissFox :hugs:


----------



## braijackava

So sorry missfox...
please keep my uncle in your prayers also, he suffered a heart attack this morning.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

OMGOSH so much bad news today...so sorry to hear that braijackava


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hope he's okay and recovers quickly


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry to hear the news brai and missfox. both sound horrible.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

HAPPY NEW YEAR MY PREGNANT BUDDIES! :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Happy new year!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

So we had plans for New Years to go to In laws house and literally walking out the door and they called and said they are going to bed so Now what are we going to do....feel like crying. Heater is still not fixed....scared for next months electric bill, this months was almost 300.00 and we had paid for our heat in advanced....paid for heating oil which was over 300.00 so its like having a 600.00 heating bill for us I am so pissed off right now I'm restraining myself from breaking anything and everything I get my hands on! Seriously need some prayer this way!


----------



## BellaBlu

Happy New Year :hugs:

Praying for you Sammy, things will get better :friends:

I feel your pain, I brought in the New Year 100% alone. Hubby is at work.. all my friends are out drinking. Still, couldn't stand the thought of bringing in the year feeling sorry for myself so I went out myself and watched fireworks. ;) I dont even like fireworks all that much, it was cold.. but it beat sitting alone!

New Year.. New opportunities ;) Lots of reasons to smile honey.


----------



## BellaBlu

Just thought you ladies may like this song, it's sung to her baby, beautiful :flow:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0gtpr9-0m8


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

bellablu said:


> just thought you ladies may like this song, it's sung to her baby, beautiful :flow:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0gtpr9-0m8

made me cry....so so beautiful!


----------



## blessedmomma

prayed for you sammy :hugs: hope things get better

happy new year all!!!!:flower: wont be long now til our babies start arriving!


----------



## braijackava

Your in my thoughts Sammy! I had a couple really bad days last week, and it does get better. Everything always works out in the end.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev080pb___.png


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I hate the holidays due to all the family drama it brings...FIL B-day was yesterday and he didnt even show up to his own b-day party....I broke down and bawled in front of my imdediate in-laws side of the family....lets just say I put my two cents in! Hope the holidays was great for all of you talk to you ladies soon, on my way out the door to church....have a wonderful day!


----------



## MissFox

Sorry to hear that Sammy. I had to sit down and do some finanaces for Food Stamps. UGH! Being self employeed makes it hard to maintain them. Anyways- got to tell DH what the bills are excluding FOOD and GAS and anything outside of what the house, bills and truck payments are. He looked at me horrified and said "I understand why you freak out like you do about the money... when we go to pay the cable we're cutting back and we'll cut back on everything else that we can and I guess we have to budget" 
Good to hear him say- lets see if he can help do- because I try and until last night I guess he didn't understand that we're living pretty good and could really cut back some to make things happen.
Hope you all have a great day- I'm off to work in a few.


----------



## BellaBlu

Sorry Sammy :( 

MissFox- Good that he's realizing, it's always easier when both participate. I know I sat down and went through our bank account and figured out that DH spends 550 dollars a month just on snacks/food for work.. 225 bucks a paycheck! Thats crazy, so I've been trying to cook for him before he goes to work, that way he just picks up a drink for the night. Doesn't help that his schedule is wacko and he leaves for work way before dinnertime. But we manage. 

It's amazing how much 'disposable' income you can find if you look at priorities vs wants. I know when LO gets here we're gonna have to re-budget again..


----------



## BabySeal

I have another physical therapy appointment tomorrow :( it was awful last time because they rotated my pelvis and I felt like I got run over like a truck. 

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## blessedmomma

missfox and bella- its good your guys can cut back at the spending. my hubby comes home for lunch and we pretty much eat at home every night for dinner. on a rare occasion we eat out, its very expensive for a family of 6 gonna be 7 to eat out. the money we spend could feed us for at least two or three days easily at home. i have been a stay at home mom for over 3 years now, so we pretty much have the budget cut down to what we need it at already. im sure your finances will all work out in the long run!:hugs:

babyseal- i hope it isnt too rough on you tomorrow hun! that doesnt sound like any fun at all :nope:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Almost had a panic attack today...I am realizing how quickly we are going to be holding and cuddling our little boys....and missfox your little girl...lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

here is 28 week bump shot
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 0









28 weeks a.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## blessedmomma

i know sammy! its right around the corner now!!!! 

im not nervous about him being here, just how it will effect my youngest. he is barely 1 and i have never had mine so close in age. he is still a baby to me and i dont want him to miss out on anything or feel like he is not a baby anymore. my girls were 19 months apart, but these two will be 14 1/2 months apart. he is still on the bottle and napping twice a day, so i feel like i will have more to do than i ever have with babies all at once!


----------



## braijackava

It still seems forever away to me for some reason? Maybe I am just avoiding reality because I dont feel like we are quite ready?
I have noticed this pregnancy I worry about everything 10x as much. We just put our car for sale last night, and we really need to sell it to pay bills. Someone came and looked at it this morning and wasnt interested. Now I am thinking to myself we are never going to sell it! I am going a bit insane.


----------



## blessedmomma

awwwww beautiful sammy! here is my 31 week taken yesterday...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> i know sammy! its right around the corner now!!!!
> 
> im not nervous about him being here, just how it will effect my youngest. he is barely 1 and i have never had mine so close in age. he is still a baby to me and i dont want him to miss out on anything or feel like he is not a baby anymore. my girls were 19 months apart, but these two will be 14 1/2 months apart. he is still on the bottle and napping twice a day, so i feel like i will have more to do than i ever have with babies all at once!

I KNOW EXACTLY what you mean, my two boys will be almost 18 months apart but scared of having two that young not afraid at all of delivery or recovery but two babies. I dont know if I should call him a toddler or baby still thats what is starting to confuse me...lol I'm sure it will take time to get used to, but we can handle it!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

braijackava said:


> It still seems forever away to me for some reason? Maybe I am just avoiding reality because I dont feel like we are quite ready?
> I have noticed this pregnancy I worry about everything 10x as much. We just put our car for sale last night, and we really need to sell it to pay bills. Someone came and looked at it this morning and wasnt interested. Now I am thinking to myself we are never going to sell it! I am going a bit insane.

aww....we are currently talking about selling our old 1998 dodge stratus due to it being so small and old. still havent even tried marketing it yet....hoping that we can so with some kind of trade in for a larger car


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> awwwww beautiful sammy! here is my 31 week taken yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 152150

Yay for 31 weeks thats exciting!


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- you could be before all of us with your track record! you should get ready! :flower:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I was thinking the same thing! I still havent packed my hospital bag yet but am starting to think about what I want to bring this time around. Lets just say I brought way too much the first time.


----------



## Chantibug

:wave: hi there !

I guess I am REALLY late getting into this thread, but I just found it! lol. 
I am due March 6 with a little girl, and I live in Florida. I'm always looking for US-based posts cause sometimes I feel like talking about OB visits are nothing like MW home visits, etc. LOL.. 

so.. Can I join in? :) :flower:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Sure you can Welcome to our March Thread Chantibug! how is this pregnancy treating so far?


----------



## blessedmomma

i did too with my first. i think i got a list and packed every single item on it. we had two or three carts of stuff, most of which we didnt use, wheeled out with us at discharge. i have learned since then what i really need. not much for me really.

i have started packing but only a few small things.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

This is what I am think of bringing this time around

*Me*
pillow & blanket...(hate the blanket sheets they give you to sleep with)
2 sweat outfits 
socks
2 nursing bras
SNACKS
toiletries~shampoo conditioner toothbrush/paste
slip on sneakers or outdoor slippers

*Baby*
Baby Blanket & Hat~I made for him
two outfits and booties
carseat

My hospital provides diapers, wipes, formula & binky. They also sent me home with two packs of diapers...so not much needed for baby.

I bet I am probably missing one or two things whatever I forget my DH can bring later on


----------



## blessedmomma

that sounds like a good list sammy! i have yet to sit and make mine out. we are going to a new birth care center off of a hospital here that we have never used. im assuming they supply all the things that our old hospitals did, but need to call and make sure.

i know i want certain things that i always use like slipper socks, sweat outfits, and things like that. i just have to get my thoughts on paper really. i usually have my bag almost finished by 30 weeks, but a little late getting started this time. its going too fast for me to keep up!!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I must also add two or three nursing cami's to wear under sweat suit jacket iykwim


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies- haven't been on a lot the last few days because Iv'e been working working working! Got a bunch of overtime hours in which is good because we're still behind. I don't think my talk with DH worked much though, but had my meeting iwth my early head start lady and got some numbers to call for counceling for us. 
I went to physical therapy for the first time today- she decided that the numbness is NOT caused by carpal tunnel! Then said it looked like I was hyper mobile (DUH) and had me show her a few joints... She then said "THAT BABY IS GONNA FALL RIGHT OUT!" eep but hopefully labor is fast! 

Anyways- hope ou all are doing great.


----------



## blessedmomma

missfox- hope your DH starts to make some changes soon. you poor thing, i cant imagine doing a bunch of overtime working right now. hope you guys get back on track with finances


----------



## MissFox

Thanks. It looks more and more like I'm not going to get to take time off starting at the end of February. Hopefully everything works out! THanks!!


----------



## MissFox

Hey hope all of you are doing well. I've been having a lot more braxton hicks. Not really liking it but Ithink the main problem is that they happen after some of the stretching pains I'm getting. 
I've been working so much since Sunday and tried to sleep in today but no such luck- so now I'm at work and exhausted! Oh well!! My lower rib on my right side is so sore- just like my hips! Hopefully today goes by quickly and I get to go home to bed and enjoy my day off tomorrow (even though my mom might need me to come help her out... sigh- she's paying well though :thumbup:)
Yesterday was week 27 for me- I'll post the latest bump pic when I get home.


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope you get a break soon missfox!!!:hugs:

i notice i have more BH if i let my bladder fill up, makes them hurt more too. i am really crampy these last few days. making me grumpy, boo...


----------



## braijackava

Got my Boppy pillow today and some more clothes. No diaper bag yet though.... I cant seem to get myself to dish out $50 for a diaper bag. I dont remember them being so expensive?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I hear you on the diaper bags. I will have to buy a suite case...lol will have two in diapers for at least 6 months. 

Hope everyone is doing well. 


today I had a prenatal appt. Talked to my dr about the charlie horses I have been getting only in my right leg....my doctor is so so thorough sent me down for blood work to check my electrolyte levels he said if they come back normal he just wants me to pick up a potassium supplement...says a banana isnt enough. Gave me a prescription muscle relaxer, only to be taken if the charlie horse doesnt go away. The last one I had I cried in bed in pain for over an hour, while DH was trying to massage it away.


----------



## BellaBlu

:thumbup: Glad that the doc gave you something for it Sammy, hopefully you feel alot better with the supplements.

Same here with the BH contractions MissFox.. they're annoying!

Brai- I agree, still haven't picked one up yet, I have a small one, but I need to pick up a duffle bag to use for my hospital bag.

Connor has been moving like crazy lately, it's amazing sometimes, such strong movements.. I can literally feel how big he's getting! My baby shower is coming up on the 22nd, I'm so looking forward to it, I have a ton of awesome ladies coming. Other than that I FINALLY have slept the last 2 nights.. 12 hours a night.. definitely making up for lost sleep. That memory foam topper is making all the difference!

:thumbup:
Hugs to all of you!


----------



## stephwiggy

lol just seen this thread wanted to wish everyone luck - not long to go now ¬!!


----------



## MissFox

Hope all works out OK sammy! 
I just got back from a prenatal and my fundal height is measuring big again... I was told not to worry bc sometimes babies just go through growth spurts and blah blah. I have another one in 3 weeks (can't believe it's 2 week time to appts already!!) and then another one in 2 weeks and by that one if my measurments are not back to normal I'm getting sent for a growth US. 
Glad to hear you've gotten some sleep bella!


----------



## BabySeal

Just wanted to pop in and say hello ladies :flower: hope all is well


----------



## MissFox

Hey! Hope you're good too.
I've been trying to clean and fold laundry but I can't do it! Every time I bend over my ribs feel HORRIBLE and PAINFUL and Rosie has a foot under it or something but it just HURTS! Made me yell in pain. *sigh*
Hopefully I can get Ryan to help when he gets home.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Hello Ladies...Wow we are almost done! March will be here before we know it! Yay :happydance:

woke up this am to weird popping sensation on my left and right side :wacko: , didn't think anything of it but now after going to the BR I had a small clot of blood and am now lightly spotting :nope: , going to see if the spotting tappers off in a couple hours and if not I know my dr is going to want me to go into labor and delivery for monitoring. next prenatal appt. is for Jan. 24 looks like I will be on the bi-weekly appt. from here on out so that makes bi-weekly's from about 15 weeks for me. 

Suppose to have a huge snow storm over here starting tonight and ending tomorrow...haha just looked out the window and its starting to flurry already.


----------



## blessedmomma

hope everything is ok sammy!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## braijackava

Went to the doc today and looks like i will be induced right around. March 1st. Hope everything is ok sammy.


----------



## blessedmomma

i think march 1st would be a great day brai. we will be somewhere around the 4th or 5th. we could do earlier, but want it to be around the weekend so hubby gets two full work weeks off work.


----------



## braijackava

My blood pressure is still good, but she said since I have had the preeclampsia the last 3x I have like a 95% chance of getting again. In which case she induces at 37 weeks. So March 1st. That seems soooo close!


----------



## blessedmomma

it is close hun! we have like a month and half left!!!!! i just realized that today. i havent done much of anything to get ready and need to get on it. my hubby is supposed to get our swing, bouncy seat, changing table, etc out tonight so we can clean them up and get them ready. i also need to wash blankets, burp rags, baby clothes, mittens, things like that. after i get that laundry done i can pack babies bag. still need to get bottles, diapers, etc from the store just to finish up.

trying not to get overwhelmed. i wish i would not have waited so long to get started...:dohh:


----------



## MissFox

I'm constantly thinking of how fast it's approaching and I can't seem to figure out what is going on in my life. Told DH today that he has to get the phone call about finding out the exact date he has to have an answer by - in which case we will have it all set up for him to go back to work. I just can't even think about it anymore it stresses me out so bad. I really just want everything to work out and for him to realize I'm not f*cking around anymore and that things need to change. I went in and cancelled our cable today. WHen will it get better?


----------



## blessedmomma

missfox im sorry hun. i hope things do get better VERY soon for you. you're running out of time for things to be less stressful before you get really stressed out! dont get me wrong its great to have the baby here and all, but after a few sleepness nights i think anyone gets grumpy


----------



## MissFox

I can handle screaming baby and sleepless nights especially if I know that rent and utilities and truck payment will be made. that is my biggest concern. On the upside I had Ryan call the social security office to find out when we can expect an answer- they actually called back within 30 mins and said that the papers got passed to the Dr. today and it usually takes 1-2 weeks for them to make a decision- meaning we will have an answer in the mail within 3 weeks!!!! 
If they say no he is off to job hunt and try his hardest (could still take a couple months, UGH) but if they say yes we'll be OK. I really hope they say yes- he hasn't been able to work for over a year now. He had a temp job but blew his shoulder out and his Dr. has already said he's going to need a 4th surgery (out of county)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

sorry missfox for all the stress things will work themselves out soon! I'll be praying for you hun....Cant wait for march to get here


----------



## braijackava

Got my breastpump in the mail yesterday! Almost have everything I need now. Hubby is leaving for a week on Saturday. I am a little worried what my mental state will be when he gets back.


----------



## MissFox

I wont have anything really until the baby shower. We're waiting but totally excited. I have gotten a few bags of hand me arounds from friends which is great. Now if I only had some place to put them all. *sigh*
We need a bigger house.


----------



## braijackava

I don't think anyone is throwing me a shower, but i wasn't planning on it. That's why i bought everything myself. No worries though, this is my 4th baby so i am not upset i am not getting one.


----------



## MissFox

Yea- I was at a memorial on Sunday and decided to tell my other prego friends when my shower is going to be. GOOD THING! One of them was planning on the same weekend and we talked about it. She said since this is her 2nd I get to choose my day. Super sweet- but told her that she should have hers the day after! She's due the day after I am.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yeah I dont think one is being planed for me either...my MIL planned the baby show for our first it was a surprise, so who knows I haven't heard anything as of yet but also dont really mind....maybe a little since this will probably be our last.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Finally picked out a name

We are going to name our son 

Jonathan Michael


----------



## MissFox

Great name Sammy!!!!


----------



## braijackava

Very cute classic name!


----------



## blessedmomma

very adorable sammy!!!! i have a peyton michael. middle name after his daddy's middle name


----------



## BabySeal

great name :)

still no names here... lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> very adorable sammy!!!! i have a peyton michael. middle name after his daddy's middle name

yeah thats what we did, our first had DH first name and I picked his middle name, his name is David Christian and this baby Jonathan, I have read 1 Samuel and finally understand the intimate relationship between David and Jonathan...very special and close.

So David Christian currently 15 months and Jonathan will be almost 18 months apart in age....I'm thinking they will be the best of friends and grow ever so close together. So happy I will have a house full of boys....when I'm old and wrinkly they will take care of their momma...lol :flower:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

How are we all doing today...feeling like I have RLS got so irritable last night I was walking around like a dog that just got a bath...shaking my legs not so fun...lol DH thought it was funny but I didnt anyone know anything to soothe the feeling?


----------



## blessedmomma

S_a_m_m_y said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> very adorable sammy!!!! i have a peyton michael. middle name after his daddy's middle name
> 
> yeah thats what we did, our first had DH first name and I picked his middle name, his name is David Christian and this baby Jonathan, I have read 1 Samuel and finally understand the intimate relationship between David and Jonathan...very special and close.
> 
> So David Christian currently 15 months and Jonathan will be almost 18 months apart in age....I'm thinking they will be the best of friends and grow ever so close together. So happy I will have a house full of boys....when I'm old and wrinkly they will take care of their momma...lol :flower:Click to expand...

thats beautiful sammy!!!! they were like brothers and looked out for each other. its cool that jonathan helped out david even though it meant going against his own father, who obviously had wrong thoughts about murdering david.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Exactly! Cant wait to meet our Little Jonathan....so excited!


----------



## MissFox

Morning ladies- I'm doing much better today than I was yesterday. Our dogs ran away so I had to go look for them and walked a lot - got sore. Then we got a phone call at 2AM that they were at the gas station in town where DH's best friend works so his best friend went to pick them up and we went to his house and got them. They have barrely moved since! Silly girls running away for HOURS!


----------



## blessedmomma

those naughty girls missfox!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Glad you found the girls Missfox!


----------



## MissFox

Ok ladies- here is my 28 week bump pic!!!
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## blessedmomma

what a sweet bump missfox!!!:happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Great Bump Pic Missfox!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Wow Finally BNB Addict...lol


----------



## MissFox

You've made it Sammy!!! I've got about another 1000 posts to reach you though. lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know crazy....was on alot more earlier on in the pregnancy and not so much lately


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I had pretty painful BH's tonight, to the point I started timing them.....
5.15pm
5.52pm
6.13pm
6.42pm

and then they stopped....thank goodness, almost called my OB I have my next prenatal appt Jan 24 thinking maybe dehydration so upping my liquid intake and that seems to be helping.


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no, not good.:nope: make sure you stay hydrated hun!!!! 

i got dehydrated with my first son and had some preterm contractions. you dont want to end up in the hospital. and i have heard that when you get dehydrated once, its much easier for it to happen again. so you would always have to be extra careful if you do.


----------



## braijackava

I have been having a ton of BHs too. I asked the doctor and she said as long as they aren't painful and don't get worse or closer together they are fine. I told her i just wasn't sure if there was such thing as to many BH, and she said no? So i haven't really been worrying about them to much. I need to drink more water too though.


----------



## BellaBlu

:flow: Glad they stopped sammy, dehydration definitely is a culprit I bet..

Everytime I start getting them I drink a few big glasses of water and they generally stop.
They are so scary, I will not be comfortable getting BH until I'm at least 36/37 weeks!

Anyways, sorry I haven't been on much, I've been lurking.. just haven't really had anything exciting to say :shrug: .. Just going with the flow at this point. Doing fine, getting uncomfortable but nothing unbearable yet.

:flower:


----------



## BabySeal

Today is my baby shower! I am definitely getting excited. It is at a small local wine bar/art gallery, the art is just from local artists looking for somewhere to display their work but sometimes they have some neat stuff there.

I have been slowly getting uncomfortable too but nothing that isn't unbearable like you said Bella. I feel like I have been MIA also.. I think we just have had the stretch where everything progresses nicely with no big events lol. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## MissFox

Tried to reply last night but my phone wouldn't let me. I've had my little brother since Friday afternoon and my nephew also. They are 5 and 6. It's great seeing DH with them but OH BOY! There is a hole through a previous hole in the wall because I told one 4 times one night to KEEP YOUR FEET OFF THE WALLS. As soon as I left the room he put his foot through the wall! 
I'm glad to hear that the BH went away Sammy. Staying hydrated is key.
I'm so excited- since we are watching my little brother until Wednesday (maybe Tuesday?) my mom is paying for the 3D4D ultra sound.
So exciting! BABY SHOWERS! YAY! I hope you ahve a great day ladies- and enjoy your shower Baby


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

also a bit concerned about my discharge....sorry tmi....losing the mucus plug doesent mean labor is eminent right....calling ob on monday just so he knows whats going on....talk to you ladies soon going to take a nap now


----------



## MissFox

One of the girls in the April thread is talking about losing bits of hers. It doesn't mean that labor is eminent- and your plug rejuvenates. You should be all good Sammy.


----------



## blessedmomma

i have always lost my plug while in labor except the last baby i had. i lost it over about two weeks with him and finally my water broke. dont know much about it though to be able to help. hope everything is ok sammy!:hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I only lost it with my son 2-3 days prior to my water breaking and going into labor, and I have been having this for two days now, will let you guys know after I talk to my OB


----------



## BabySeal

The baby shower was a success... we managed to blend together tons on groups of people without any problems. (Some family members can't always act like an adult because of divorces and stuff from the past... psh)

It was great and we got some really good stuff we need for the baby. :thumbup:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

happy you had a great baby shower!


----------



## MissFox

Glad to hear you had a great baby shower. I'm talking to my BFF about mine today.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for the great baby shower babyseal!

and hope you get yours figured out missfox.

sammy- when will you go back in to your ob to make sure everything is ok? 

i have a sonogram tomorrow and my appt after. cant wait to see nathon again :cloud9:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am going to give them a call tomorrow, didnt feel like spending most of the day in L&D so going to call tomorrow and see if he wants me to come in sooner, next ob appt is monday 24


----------



## blessedmomma

i dont blame you. it takes forever to get checked a l&d. i wouldnt want to wait til next monday though either. hopefully your ob can get you in for a minute when you call


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thats what I am hoping for....we will see if he can squeeze me in. He only works in office Monday and Tuesday and I think the rest of the time he's in L&D


----------



## BabySeal

So much for calling things uneventful.. I have a bad cough, and some crazy chest pain, and asthma acting up :(


----------



## MissFox

Sorry to hear that!
I am going to call the Dr tomorrow to see if tehy can see me for my cold. I really don't want it to turn into bronchitis- which I'm prone to. Hopefully not.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BabySeal said:


> So much for calling things uneventful.. I have a bad cough, and some crazy chest pain, and asthma acting up :(




MissFox said:


> Sorry to hear that!
> I am going to call the Dr tomorrow to see if tehy can see me for my cold. I really don't want it to turn into bronchitis- which I'm prone to. Hopefully not.

Hope you guys feel better really soon!


----------



## MissFox

Thanks. I've decided that I need to go to the Dr. I don't want to risk this turning into bronchitis. I also have a light rash on my face and have for 3 days or so. So 1:15 and I'm off to the Dr. I also want to feel better quick so taking the day off to lay in bed was definitely the right decision since I haven't been able to sleep well I've been so stuffed up.


----------



## blessedmomma

just got back from ob appt and my amniotic fluid is low. they did a sono and found out his fluid is low and he wasnt active enough. she had me do a non-stress test and he passed ok. now i will have to go in every week for my appts, a sono, and a non-stress test. if his fluid gets lower or he gets stressed out or doesnt grow enough, she will induce early. we will definitely be praying around here. dont want him to come til at minimum 37 weeks. as for me, im on semi-bedrest for remainder of pregnancy, which should be interesting with 4 kids including a 1 and 3 year old. also i have to increase my water consumption. 

hope everyone gets better from your sicknesses! sammy hope you find out all is ok too!


----------



## MissFox

Blessed- drink LOTS AND LOTS of water!!! I hope everything works out and you make it full term and your little boy doesn't get stressed- the bright side: Sono every week! Gotta think of the positives!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol thanks! it will be good to see him every week. she said she likes to see the fluid at 10 and his is 8. if it goes down to 5 or if he gets stressed she will induce. i just dont want to leave him in NICU. it will be very hard to get up there a lot with the other 4 kids. i just want him healthy though.

im addicted to ice and water though, dont know how to fit more in!!!


----------



## BabySeal

oh my look what I have started by calling things uneventful around here! Hope everyone gets better and starts getting good news!

I just got back from the doctor.. antibiotics, prednisone (steroids), Albuterol aerosols, and an inhaled steroid for me the next few days... oh joy. 

I found out at the dr. today I weigh 198lbs. OMG that is almost 200, that is a high weight for me! So far I have gained almost 40 lbs this pregnancy!


----------



## blessedmomma

oh honey get yourself better! thats an awful lot of medicine to be on.

i think if you dont gain a good amount of weight during pregnancy your just not doing it right!


----------



## MissFox

Just got back from te Dr. and trying to get my antibiotics. She said I went in just in time as I'm showing the starting signs of bronchitis (kinda why I went, lol). Downfall: Can't get anyone to bill medical until I get some past insurance sorted out. UGH. I hate my "father" he's always made things so effing difficult. I can't get my antibiotics until I get this sorted- I can only hope it happens FAST


----------



## braijackava

So i had to do a 24 hour urine test last week, you have to save your pee for 24 hours then bring it to the doctor. They had me do it so they would have a baseline on the amount of protein in my urine for when my BP gets high. I never heard back so i figured no news was good news. I found out today they didn't have my new phone number, they had my sons which used to be mine. They had left like 3 messages. The first said they had my test results and the doctor has some recommendations for me. The second said that my protein was elevated, but not to the preeclamptic level yet and they would talk to me at my appt. I don't know which one they left first, so i guess i will need to call them tomorrow. I wonder if this means the high BP is just around the corner, or if it simply means I normally spill more protein in my urine if thats possible? They took my blood too, but didnt say anything about those results. I think that one had something to do with my liver function. Either way it is all getting really real and scary now.....


----------



## blessedmomma

missfox- hope you get your medicine soon!

brai- oh no! i hope you and baby are ok through all this. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BabySeal you jinxed the thread....lol j/k

Blessed keep us updated on everything! Hope everything works out

Brai~ hope everything is okay with you and LO

AFM~well starting around 6pm tonight my BH became so painful and close together, they got 5min apart and HURT LIKE HECK put me into tears. Call DH and told him I was going to call my OB and probably go in to get checked. He got home and I went straight to L&D. come to find out I was really dehydrated, OB said with the anemia I need to drink alot more water. I drink about about 84oz minimum on a daily basis but I guess its not enough. My blood pressure was up when I got in they didnt tell me what it was but when I left said I was back in the normal range. My guess was bp was up due to the pain. Oh and my cervix is soft what does that mean? not dilated which is good. Other than that they said I wasnt fully contracting while I was there but showed signs of an irritable uterus. I am doing fine now they gave to two liters of fluids and monitored me for three hours. Home now and tired...Good night ladies

hope the rest of the weeks is less eventful for all of us...or lets say the remainder of our pregnancies


----------



## BabySeal

It wasn't me jinxing the thread I swear :rofl:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hope your feeling better


----------



## blessedmomma

sammy- i think the cervix gets soft before it dilates. i thought they stayed hard up til a little while before labor, but dont know for sure. i think it softens up and thins out???


----------



## BellaBlu

My GOODNESS! First of all.. Hugs to ALL of you :hugs:

*Knocking on wood repeatedly* .. I just had a bad night the other night with BH but thats it! 

I hope the ladies that are sick get better, it SUCKS being sick while pregnant :nope:

& Blessed- Glad to hear they are monitoring you closely, I'll pray that your little guy stays cozy for a few more weeks! 

Brai- :hugs: Same for you hun! 

& Sammy- Take it easy and guzzle that H20 mama, dehydration can really do a toll.

:friends:


----------



## braijackava

Called my ob back today, and they want me to come in tomorrow instead of next tuesday. Not sure why exactly, my BP is still pretty good. I guess my kidneys are getting leaky so they just want to keep and eye on it. My guess is weekly appts from now until induction in 6 weeks.


----------



## MissFox

Sammy sounds likea horrible night!!! 
I'm off dairy. I know I shoul have been a long time ago but I crave milk and ice cream!!! I got myself sick really. feeling better today than I did yesterday- I've had 2 oranges this morning- so delicious!!
Sorry for all the rough times ladies- I hope you are all doing better soon!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I still have my prenatal appt on Monday so I will definitely be asking about what a very soft cervix means. Just hoping I make it to 37 weeks talk to the nurse about pre term labor and she said if you are near 36-37 week they wont try to stop labor...yikes


----------



## blessedmomma

sammy- i hope jonathan makes it that far!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

This has completely been a crazy week I feel like crap to be honest. I felt like my bp was high again last night....in seems to come in waves and to the point its hard for me to catch my breath almost feels like I ran a couple miles. I have a list of everything I have been feeling since this last Saturday to talk to my doctor about. this is how its been since sat.

SORRY TMI Warning
Saturday:
random & irregular unpainful bh with back pain 40-45 min apart. pink discharge

Sunday:
Same as Saturday but chunky pink/streaky discharge along with cramping-like period cramps. BH irregular didnt time

Monday:
pink discharge irregular bh with period like cramps

Tuesday:
afternoon started out as irregular unpainful bh no pink discharge/spotting. around 6pm bh became regular and very painful couldnt focus and hurt so bad they made me cry. 4 bm's not my norm at all. racing heart-high bp and couldnt catch my breath. Went into L&D and was told it was probably because I was dehydrated they did two VE and said I wasnt dilated but cervix was very soft. Discharge instructions are pelvic rest, no caffeine, increase fluid intake and to call back if I have 6 contractions/hr


----------



## braijackava

That's rough sammy. Hope its nothing and baby behaves a bit longer. I called my doc today and they want to see me right away tomorrow since my test results were not ideal. So we will see what happens


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Brai~ Good luck with you appt tomorrow! Hope things work out in your and lo's favor keep us updated


----------



## MissFox

Hope all works out tomorrow brai!!!


----------



## braijackava

So the doctor appt went totally fine. The guy I saw actually looked at me like why are you here? I dont know why the nurse wouldnt let me go to my normal appt next tuesday? BP is still in the normal range, though they said it is the highest it had been for me. They said just watch for symptoms and come back in a week and a half. Very relieved. Now to go clean the house up since my kids will be home soon and the hubby is coming home from being out of town for a week tonight!


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- yay for hubby coming home tonight and for a good appt!!!!!


----------



## MissFox

Glad to hear your appointment went well Brai! And YAAAY! for hubby coming home. I had a couple slow weeks at work and really loved spending so much time with my DH.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Brai~ Glad to hear you appt today went well! yay for hubbys return home I am sure you'll enjoy some family time


----------



## MissFox

Just made some YUMMM Chocolate chip and peanut butter chip cookies for the hubby.


----------



## blessedmomma

yum missfox- wish i was at your house right now. i am getting such a sweet tooth!


----------



## MissFox

DH always has a sweet tooth- he said he would do all the dishes and put them away today if I made him cookies. I did. They are the best ones I've ever made so needless to say I've saved the recipe I used- just used mini chocolate chips and peanut butter chips and no pecans since DH hates nuts. I think next time I'll have to half out the dough to make my own because I think they would be so much better with nuts. And seriously- SO DELICIOUS! I took them out at 7 minutes and they were a pinch raw in the middle but that makes them amazing the next day.
I suck at cooking but I LOVE to bake!
https://find.myrecipes.com/recipes/recipefinder.dyn?action=displayRecipe&recipe_id=10000001160556


----------



## blessedmomma

lol my DH does too!

i bookmarked that page, they look so yummy. thank you!


----------



## MissFox

If you roll them into a ball and tehy stay really nice and big and thick and stuff. SO YUMMY! I think I'll have another!


----------



## blessedmomma

i always take mine out a little early too. although my DH likes them even if i forget and burn them, lol! they stay so soft and chewy if you dont bake them all the way... i dont have all the stuff to make cookies, but bought the stuff to make carrot cake so might make some cupcakes today :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

awesome! I was explaining to DH last night that I will ALWAYS have enough ingredients in the house to make SOMETHING sweet.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

haha I made rice krispy treats last night....and of course they are almost gone...lol


----------



## blessedmomma

that is exaclty like my house. between my husband and the 4 kidlets i bet ours goes even quicker!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## BellaBlu

Had my babyshower yesterday :flower:

It was fun, Connor got more stuff than I even imagined.. so its gonna be a looooong day of washing & hanging and sorting.

Hope you're all doing well ? :friends:


----------



## MissFox

I'm doing well today. Just getting a late start to my day. I went to a hip-hop show last night and worked security. Drunk girls kept coming up to me and telling me taht I was a cute pregnant lady and going to be a really cute mom! Even though this one was smashed - she was so serious about it and I kinda liked it. My job was to sit near the lady's bathroom and make sure no one was smoking pot inside and then to watch the VIP door to make sure only people with red wristbands went in. I got to sit in a huge comfy chair while doing so. We only made it til 10pm though- and still had a 45 minute drive home. 
Glad to hear your babyshower was great! I can't wait for mine! I'm working on invites tonight. They are made but I need to take them to MILs to use her papercutter.


----------



## braijackava

I found out my relatives are having a baby shower for me in a couple weeks. It is very nice of them. I didnt think I would have one since my mom and mil and friends all live 1200 miles away.

My BP is going up now..... So not happy about it. I got some high readings yesterday. 135-165 for the top number and 78-88 for bottom number. But it was going down after I lay on my left side for a while. So I went to sleep and took it again this morning. Right out of bed 140/89. So now I am pretty sure I need to at least call the doctor and see what they say. But I am going to be a brat and wait until after we go out for my sons birthday at 3pm today. That way if they have me go in to L&D I wont miss anything. Just need to take it easy at the mall.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hope everything is okay! keep us posted

I on the other hand cant sleep so I have done laundry and washed all the dishes and its almost 230am...please tell me I should be sleeping....lol Seriously wish I could


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry sammy. im going through the same thing. either i lay there in bed for hours trying to fall asleep, or im up for half the night in the middle of the night, or its like today and i fell asleep fine last night but im up at 4:30am. it seems like there is never a good nights sleep anymore. im just trying to take what i can get right now....

really makes for a grumpy day....:cry:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know I am feeling tired! and since no caffeine its driving me nuts

what do you guys think about this first picture on left was the day before I went into Labor with David my first and second was a week ago tomorrow...I feel like he dropped some more

well we will see at my ob appt today whats going on
 



Attached Files:







First pregnancy compared to Second Pregnancy.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BellaBlu

Agreed. I'm pretty sure I'll sleep more when LO is actually here. Sadly, my body is really getting used to 3-4 hours of sleep, I can run a full day on just that! I haven't slept an uninterupted 8 hours in months I don't think.

Doctors appointment tomorrow. Anxious to see Connor as he's been SO active this month, I just can wait to see him on the ultrasound screen and get an idea of how big he is! (and double check that I'm not giving birth to an octopus with steel toed boots on?) ;)

:lol:

Hope you ladies start getting some sleep. I found that if I keep it really cool or cold in the room and then have plenty of covers its easier to fall asleep. Maybe it will help you ladies too!

& Sammy-WOW your bump looks almost identical in those 2 pics! I'd say definately ask the doc!


----------



## blessedmomma

lol bella!

i can definitely tell my LO is lower. he feels even lower this morning. i woke up with my back aching so bad. and now that im up and around it keeps feeling like i need to pee, but when i go its like nothing. i think his head is nestled right by it...


----------



## MissFox

Sorry you girls haven't been able to sleep. I'm pretty sure I'm PRO at sleep peeing (note: Not peeing in my sleep). I get up 2-3times a night and fall back asleep pretty easy but I have to switch sides each time. I've been trying so hard to sleep on my belly and do some side laying version of itwith my leg propped up on 2 pillows.
I have my next prenatal appointment next wednesday. 
OOO My baby shower invites are just about done- went to MILs last night and used her paper cutter to cut them down to size and now I just have to print the design on the envelopes and they are ready to go in the mail! February 26th still seems so far away.


----------



## blessedmomma

awww i hope you have a lovely baby shower!!! it will be here in no time.

i have gotten used to keeping my eyes closed while going to pee at night so i can fall back to sleep quicker. my issues arent always due to me though. they are a lot dont get me wrong... but last night i got woke up at 4:30 am with my 13 mo old teething. he stayed up til 6am and finally went back to sleep, by then im just wide awake though. i tried to fall back to sleep at 6 but he was back up at 7, so not a chance. i am already tired and will be exhausted by tonight...

funny thing is night before last i was up at 4:30am just from waking up and not being able to fall back to sleep. had nothing to do with him. so im on day 2 of getting up at the butt crack of dawn...


----------



## MissFox

I think kids have that effect on people.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

got back from my OB/Prenatal appt. going to be 31 weeks tomorrow. well at my appt on January 10 I had gained 6 lbs in two weeks...back today for another appt and have gained another 7lbs in two weeks. that puts me at 13lbs this month. my doctor seems a bit worried and told me to start walking. Told him when I do spend a good amount of time on my feet or walking I start spotting. He told me to walk&#8230;. Feeling confused


----------



## blessedmomma

sammy- thats a bit ridiculous! with everything you have going on i would be more concerned with keeping baby in longer than my weight. honestly, if it were me i would just ignore his walk comments and stay calm to keep that baby in longer....

if it makes you feel any better i usually gain 60+ pounds with my pregnancies and still remained healthy, just had extra to lose...and never had a dr say a word about my weight


----------



## MissFox

Sammy- I'm sure it's going to be OK. It's true- you really need to focus on keeping your baby safe and inside. I have my next appt next week and I'm afraid to see how much weight i've gained tbh. I hope it's not much- I really want to stay under 200lbs this pregnancy and try to get back into shape relatively quick after baby- before the wedding. I just want to be a healthy weight again.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

the only thing that concerns me about the excessive weight gain is it can be a sign of pre-eclampsia but doctor didnt even mention it so I am not sure


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Thanks Melissa that does make me feel better today at appt I found out I am now two pounds heavier than I was full term with my first. I've only started really packing on the pounds this month I even asked my doctor if he would watch babies weight since my son weighed 8 lbs 10 oz at full term and since i had gained 6lbs in two weeks and now another 7lbs in two weeks...starting to feel a bit anxious about baby jonathans size


----------



## blessedmomma

sammy- i hope you dont get pre-eclampsia and he isnt too big! you have so much going on with this pregnancy, my prayers are with you.

i have to go back in for a non-stress test and sonogram today. hopefully baby will be ok. i will have them every week til he gets here. she said 34 weeks is the earliest she would induce if anything is wrong and thats today. we are hoping and praying he stays in at least a few more weeks.


----------



## BellaBlu

Everything will be alright sammy, your doctor sounds like a dope.


Connor already weighs 4 pounds and 7 ounces.. I'm only 31 weeks! He is gonna be one BIG baby!


----------



## blessedmomma

i agree with bella. its like your Dr hasnt been paying attention to all thats been going on with the bleeding and contractions...

bella- were you and Dh big babies?


----------



## BellaBlu

DH was almost 10 pounds..
I was 6.7 ish I think..


----------



## blessedmomma

i have no idea what my DH was... his mom is kinda silly and always says something different.

i was 9lbs 10oz, but so far all of mine have been between 7 and 8. so thinking this one will be about the same


----------



## BellaBlu

Thats a perfect weight :) 4.7 pounds just seems like kind of alot for being only 31 weeks? Maybe it's not.. 

He's in the 84th percentile, thats all I know :)


----------



## blessedmomma

i would have to look it up in my book, but being lazy right now...

hopefully he wont be too big for you!


----------



## braijackava

Sammy I gained 60 lbs with my first, and my doctor wasnt too concerned, until my BP went up. So I dont think they worry off weight gain alone. But let them know if you start getting very swollen, or get a bad headache that wont go away or visual disturbances.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Yay for Big Babies....lol How you feeling Bella?

Melissa hope your stress test and sono go well.....let us know how you make out.

I have been getting headaches but doctor told me no more caffeine so I think thats why I am getting them, slight swelling of hands but nothing too extreme


----------



## MissFox

Sammy- I can't believe he would tell you to ignore other issues that you're having and walk. I hope things sort themselves out and I wouldn't let that much weight gain bug you- it might just be another growth spurt but it might be more of a problem if you gain it again. I hope everything works out and you go back to "normal" weight gaining and you dont get preeclampsia.
Bella- I'm so excited to hear how much Rosie weighs today! My DH was a little over 9lbs and I was 6lbs8 (explain to me how a baby goes 3 weeks overdue and still only weighs 6.5lbs?! I think they got a due date wrong!) I'm hoping she's closer to my size! And I'm sure Conner will be a great size for you- not too big!
Blessed- Good luck today with your stress test and sono!
I can't wait for my 3d4d this after noon!! COMMON 3PM!


----------



## MissFox

Sammy- Can you add completion of 2nd tri to the front page for me? January 6th is that date for me. Thanks!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox said:


> Sammy- Can you add completion of 2nd tri to the front page for me? January 6th is that date for me. Thanks!!

Done...Wow we only have two things to fill in.... :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

hey ladies! my amniotic fluid levels have went down even more today. they sent me to be checked to see if i was leaking fluid. was gonna induce this friday if i was!!!! i would have had to have steroid shots for his lungs. thank God im not leaking! they are still gonna induce early when i am 37 weeks. should be around valentines day. will try to get them to leave him in til that friday or something at least. 

missfox- i hope your 3d4d went well!


----------



## MissFox

Blessed- glad that you aren't leaking fluid but it's a bummer your fluid levels are giong down!!! My 3d4d isn't for another 45 minutes but I'll update as soon as I'm back how it went- and hopefully some pictures!


----------



## MissFox

OK- got distracted last night- FINALLY got my mom to cut my hair - I've only been asking since SEPTEMBER! It feels so much healthier and more managable with 3 inches gone!
But lets forget that- ULTRASOUND WAS GREAT! SHE IS ADORABLE! Here are some of the pictures (we got 77 but a lot are just different versions cleaned up in different areas)
 



Attached Files:







2011JAN25 ANDERSON BABY_1_13.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1









2011JAN25 ANDERSON BABY_1_31.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1









2011JAN25 ANDERSON BABY_1_35.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1









2011JAN25 ANDERSON BABY_1_39.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1









2011JAN25 ANDERSON BABY_1_44.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MissFox

ANd these 2 are a couple of my favorites!
 



Attached Files:







2011JAN25 ANDERSON BABY_1_66.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 1









2011JAN25 ANDERSON BABY_1_70.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1


----------



## braijackava

Soooo cute! I am jealous.


----------



## blessedmomma

missfox- what a little angel!!!!:baby:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox said:


> OK- got distracted last night- FINALLY got my mom to cut my hair - I've only been asking since SEPTEMBER! It feels so much healthier and more managable with 3 inches gone!
> But lets forget that- ULTRASOUND WAS GREAT! SHE IS ADORABLE! Here are some of the pictures (we got 77 but a lot are just different versions cleaned up in different areas)

Jealous....Make me want to spend a little extra $$ to get 3d/4d done! great pics hun


----------



## blessedmomma

wonder how things are going for embo??? havent heard from her for a minute. hope everything is fine

have some updates for you sammy...

9. Feeling Baby Move- october 2010
10. Point of Viability- november 16, 2010- 24 weeks
11. Completion of Second Tri- december 6, 2010- end of 26 weeks
12. 37 Weeks- february 15, 2011
13. Labour and Delivery


----------



## BabySeal

those pics are great!!


----------



## MissFox

Thanks!!! I'm so happy with them and so much more excited now! 

:cry: Embo has another :angel: :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

what!!!!! i had no idea! i must have missed it somehow! my heart goes out to her:cry:


----------



## MissFox

Figured I'd pop in and say hey! Just got done with dinner and wow! It was pretty yummy! I think I'm getting the hang of this cooking thing! I knew I could do it! Besides that- had a couple days off and back to work tomorrow- my birthday is next Thursday and I have no clue what to do.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessed updating font page for you now...should be done in a couple minutes


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hope everyone is doing well


----------



## blessedmomma

hi sammy- im having an ok day. tmi-i seem to be leaking something. dont know if im losing my plug or leaking water.:shrug: i sat on the floor to get my son dressed and when i got up my pants were wet. there have been a couple of times this has happened, but i got checked and they said it wasnt amniotic fluid. the thing is that when i was checked it hadnt happened for a few days. it has only happened like 4 times. i know im not peeing on myself too, so thats not it. im not sure whats going on. anyone else getting this???? is it possible that if it hadnt happened for a couple of days it wouldnt show on a test???? im not going in to get checked again. i felt silly last time and would feel like a complete idiot if i did it again. oh i have been having a lot of cm too and thats how it was when i started to lose my plug with my last son. but, up til today i have been having a lot of cm, but when this happens its just wet.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I have been dealing with the same thing but it happened at 27-28 weeks...TMI warning...I was taking a shower and had my DH strip my DS down and pop in the shower with me...we were running late for church...lol well while squatting down and washing DS a pretty good size pinkish white clot of snot looking cm/discharge plopped out... thinking it was my plug and with increased painful BH I ended up in L&D they sent me home and told me not to worry about it part of pregnancy pretty much....told me to rest and that was about it, was told I have a very soft cervix, they never really elaborated on it though. I have been having loads of cm/discharge I guess I think its normal...:shrug:

AFM.....last night....Wow what a night.... after having the pain and resting in a recliner for about 1.5hrs I tried getting up and literally hunched over couldn't even stand up straight or bare any weight on my left side and was crying in pain for DH help. the only way I can describe the pain was it felt like a cyst bursting on my ovary. noticed baby had hiccups and then wasnt moving, so I called L&D and told me that monitor for two hours and if you dont have 10 kicks within that time frame come in. so I tried drinking cold water, walking, flashlight and then drinking some juice. Eventually towards the end of the 2 hr he started kicking again....so I went to bed all night I felt like he was trying to fully engage but wasnt having contractions so didn't wake DH up. Now I have pain on my right side so I am guessing it is round ligament pain. Called OB just to let him know about our eventful night and the nurse said he will call back if he feels he wants me to come in to get monitored. Well he called back and only told me if the pain comes back or continues to call back and he will have me come in. Oh and to top it off I have a cold I feel like my body cant handle all the strain of being pregnant this time around feel like I'm falling apart.


----------



## blessedmomma

sometimes its so confusing knowing whats going on with our own bodies, its crazy :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope Jonathan is ok in the end and doesnt come soon...


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> sometimes its so confusing knowing whats going on with our own bodies, its crazy :wacko:

I know and this pregnancy I cant even begin to compare to my last....my last was a breeze....this one not so much...lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> i hope Jonathan is ok in the end and doesnt come soon...

I know my goal is to make it to 37 weeks, I guess we will find out how things are this next week. Prenatal appt on 7th and growth scan for size and kidney's on the 10th


----------



## blessedmomma

i hope everything goes ok. had nathons kidneys and bladder checked yesterday at my sonogram and they are great. i guess its a reason for low amniotic fluid sometimes that their kidneys, bladder, or urinary tract is messed up. his was measuring fine though.


----------



## braijackava

Go tmy growth scan today and baby is measuring exactly 2 weeks ahead of time. This is strange considering my other three were all tiny! He has chubby cheeks and hair already too. Don't know what this all means yet since i don't see my doctor until tuesday to go over the results. He is already weighing in at 5 lbs 9 ozs. The ultrasound tech said if he went full term he could be 9 lbs! That is scary since i have only delivered a baby as big as 6 lbs 6 oz. I will try to put the 3d pic up when i get home.


----------



## blessedmomma

thats awesome brai! my first two always measured right on, my 3rd was always small for his dates, and my last one was always two weeks ahead. he was my biggest and is still big for his age. sounds like you just have a big baby on the way! my big boy was a very hearty eater and still is, maybe thats what you have in store too???


----------



## braijackava

Here is the best 3d pic they could get of his face. He has his hand covering half his face.
 



Attached Files:







img002.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 4


----------



## blessedmomma

he is adorable :happydance:


----------



## MissFox

SO cute for the pics!!
I had similar issues with the wet pants thing- I was so concerned that it was fluid but when I got home- changed my pantiliner it didn't happen again. I'm thinking it was some pee that I didn't feeel coming out because I was drinking so much water that day. 
DH went for a job today and didn't get it :( Some day things will start going right for us. Yesterday's appointment was great- I was the only person all day (they said) who had good (not high) blood pressure. My swelling is going awesome and I've only gained 2 lbs in the last 3 weeks. Total weight gain so far: 14lbs. 
Anyways- I'll check bac in later- off to b-day dinner Hope you are all doing good and hope our babies stay put!


----------



## blessedmomma

thats great about your appt missfox! too bad about your DH's interview. must not be where he is meant to end up. hope he finds something soon! :hugs:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

ugh I feel so so crappy....cant sleep my throat and chest hurt like the dickens from coughing along with a sore bump....been fighting a major headache since 7pm yesterday.....so not fair or fun to be sick during pregnancy....yet alone during the end of it.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

braijackava said:


> Here is the best 3d pic they could get of his face. He has his hand covering half his face.

adorable pic!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox said:


> SO cute for the pics!!
> I had similar issues with the wet pants thing- I was so concerned that it was fluid but when I got home- changed my pantiliner it didn't happen again. I'm thinking it was some pee that I didn't feeel coming out because I was drinking so much water that day.
> DH went for a job today and didn't get it :( Some day things will start going right for us. Yesterday's appointment was great- I was the only person all day (they said) who had good (not high) blood pressure. My swelling is going awesome and I've only gained 2 lbs in the last 3 weeks. Total weight gain so far: 14lbs.
> Anyways- I'll check bac in later- off to b-day dinner Hope you are all doing good and hope our babies stay put!

hope you had a great b-day dinner! not bad 14 lbs so far I gained that just in Jan. I dont know why nothings changed on my end with eating habits or anything....great job :thumbup:


----------



## braijackava

Hope you are feeling better Sammy! I just went grocery shopping and now I feel horrible! I thought I might go into labor while I was walking around.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I ended up in l&D due to having pretty dark pink cm this am...I think I have irritated my cervix for something from all the coughing. I havent had that much spotting that dark and since I had the small hematoma in early pregnancy. They checked the placenta to make sure it was still attached properly which it look good except for black spots on it. dr didnt seem to worried but still have to follow up with my ob on monday. feeling a bit better but still not 100% myself or should I say pregnant self...lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

not fun hope your feeling better brai!


----------



## braijackava

Yeah and I think I am getting a sinus infection, so that should be fun. Taking DD to the doctor in a minute. She has been having leg pain all day now and cant walk properly. I thought it might be growing pains, but her doctor said they shouldnt last this long. So now we are going into urgent care, since she can still only walk with trouble and on her tippy toes.


----------



## MissFox

You ladies are having it ROUGH! I'm sorry and I hope everything gets better!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Goodness I hope everyone gets to feeling better :(

LO has REALLY been hurting me the last few days, and today I can barely walk because there is so much pressure on my bum it feels like he is just going to fall out. Ugh, I wish I always knew what is normal and what's not.. 

He switched into a position that makes it feel like my muscles are ripping everytime he gives me a good kick. :shrug: Ouch.


----------



## braijackava

Just got back from the doctor. My BP was wonderful! I was a bit shocked. She said the best it has been all pregnancy. My belly is still measuring 37 weeks when I am only 34 weeks, and according to the ultrasound he is in the 90% percentile. So this is the plan. If BP stays good and everything else is normal, then she will start sweeps at 37 weeks to try and help things along and induce me at 39 weeks. If BP goes up like the last 3 pregnancies, then we will induce at 37 weeks. She is going to do my strep b test next week and start checking my cervix at every appt from then on. This is all so weird for me. Big baby, my biggest has been barely 6 and a half pounds. Stripping my membranes, I have never made it far enough to do that. I am a little worried to as she said if I go to 39 weeks he could be upward of 9 lbs! A little scary but I think I can do it.


----------



## MissFox

That is great news Brai!!! I hope that your BP stays good and that your LO doesn't get too big for ya! 

I've been doing good aside from falling/almost falling off my exercise ball last night :sad: Went to the hospital and they monitored baby and she is fine. I'm just so very sore today. It wasn't as bad (and still isn't) as I thought it was going to be this morning but after running a couple errands my back hurts so much. I want to get back on my ball for the hip pain but I don't think my lower back will let me. *sigh* At least everything is going good so far.

I started to get pain twinges in my vagina and feels like the baby is getting lower already. I didn't think it would happen this early but I have been having BH at least 1 a day but the other night there were a few that woke me up.

How are the rest of you ladies doing??


----------



## braijackava

I think i might have lost part of my plug? I have no idea since it never happened with my other pregnancies. It makes me wonder if i will even make it to 39 weeks, and if maybe i am farther along then we thought? I guess only time will tell.
i hear you on the pains. To me it feels like cervix pain. I am excited to see how dialated if any i am next week.


----------



## MissFox

DH has been telling me that I'm further along than the Drs think but we went for a dating scan at 9 weeks and it was right there so IDK how off it could be from that point- but she is measuring a week big. Everyone is guessing I'll have her around 37 weeks- fine with me if she's ready to come but I still have a ways until then.


----------



## braijackava

Yeah its weird for me, cause he did measure right on at the 10 week ultrasound and at 20 weeks. But all my kids were below the 5th percentile when born, and he is measuring above the 90th! That and i am measuring 3 weeks ahead. I don't know it is just strange.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Brai~ Glad to hear you BP is good. I also wonder how accurate the dating scans are, I dont feel like my body can handle upward to 7 more weeks...lol

my first was 90%+ percentile and I am already full term weight now and technically still have 7 weeks to go...yikes have a scan on Thurs. cant wait to get a weight approximation 

hope everyone else is doing well. Anyone else dealing with water discharge??? I have already had to change my pantie liner two times in about 3 hrs


----------



## MissFox

Sammy I've had that happen a few times but it always went away by the next day.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Back from scan......Well one kidney has regulated itself but one is still measuring larger than it should, but not by too much. So we are being referred to a urologist at Children's Hospital of Philadelphia (CHOP) still have to call and schedule appt. Will update when I find out more information.... oh and measuring 2 weeks ahead (35+2)and he weighs 6lbs 2 or 7 oz cant remember what she said. said we are track for having a 9.5-10lb baby....yikes they are having us come back in for growth scan in 4 weeks, also asked if I had GD test come back normal..


----------



## braijackava

I am measuring 37 weeks already too. I have another growth scan in a couple weeks if he is still measuring big.


----------



## BellaBlu

We're all measuring big then! Connor is measuring a few weeks ahead as well, we must be cooking the next Linebackers for the NFL .. lol


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

probably....still having the sharp cervical pain this little jonathan is beating me up ouchy


----------



## MissFox

Hey ladies. Rosie is measuring big too! 
I woke up this morning and she didn't move at all for the first hour and I started to PANIC. I layed down and drank some juice and tried the tricks to get her moving and every time I moved she shifted sides with it and was just moving around in there. NO good!!! After about 20 minutes of poking and prodding she got the hiccups but the rest of the day was full of mini-movements and nothing of normal movement size! Freaking me out! Well, I spent the night at my mom's last night and when I got home and Ryan said the first sentence to me she went CRAZY! And pretty much has been moving for the last couple hours but I think she's starting to settle now! Must be a growth spurt or she really missed her Daddy!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

thats scary...lack of movement, but I think we can start expecting that especially having big babies...lol. Glad she started moving for you guys tonight...DH has a calming effect on Jonathan all I have to do is put hubbys hands on my tummy and he will calm down


----------



## blessedmomma

sammy- mine is the same way. if hubby puts his hand on him he immediately stops moving. Dh wants to feel him though so its frustrating to him, lol!

mine is measuring right on target. every now and then he measures a week bigger, but the next week he is back to target again. 

i have a sonogram today because some of my fluid level numbers got erased yesterday. i hope they do his weight and other measurements as well, but no promises as its just a biophysical profile and doesnt include all that. even though i know its not completely accurate, i would like to know what they are saying he is measuring today


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

having lots of lower pressure and just started getting either BH/contractions, Melissa started having more pinkish discharge along with active bowels today...yikes....should of kept my mouth shut...lol knock on wood


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

let us know how your appt goes


----------



## MissFox

Yikes!!! I think we're all gonna have our babies early!


----------



## blessedmomma

my fluid levels are at 4 now. the sonogram lady was pretty concerned and was gonna call my ob tonight. im sure i will be induced by friday now but i am worried how he will do between now and then. he has a pocket of 3cm by his legs and 1 cm by his butt. no fluid around his head at all. :nope:


----------



## MissFox

Aww!!! Sorry to hear that they went down more! Hope the next week goes well for you!


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks hun, im trying not to worry. but its definitely hard to not think about it:cry:


----------



## MissFox

:hugs:
And Sammy- I hope the BH/Contractions have stopped!!!


----------



## braijackava

When do you hear back from your doctor blessed?


----------



## blessedmomma

well the sonogram lady said she was calling her immediately. i thought i would hear from her tonight, but i guess not. i called the office, but its a machine and says if you have an emergency go to the hospital :dohh: so i guess i will call on monday. i have an appt for wednesday, but would like to talk to her before then.


----------



## braijackava

I am sure she would have called you if it was urgent. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Aww blessed...:hugs: keep us posted on how everything goes for you and lo....will be definitely praying you guys.

my contractions were 15 minutes and then got to 10 minutes apart, they are back up to 15 minutes again so I am just chuggin water and hoping its just dehydration bump feels like its dropped some more....kinda hurts to sit with so much pressure down there


----------



## blessedmomma

hope all is well sammy! :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Hope it all sorts out and they go away!


----------



## MissFox

Hey!!! Just seeing how you're all doing? 
My SIL had a baby yesterday via c-section at 36 weeks after 2 days of failed induction. Little Logan weighs 4lbs15oz and was 19 inches long. She had severe preeclampsia and they suspect he wasn't getting nutrients or else he would have been significantly bigger since both SIL and her BF were good size babies (Her BF was 11lbs)


----------



## blessedmomma

how is everyone today? missfox- congrats to your SIL and family! what a blessing.

well after all the communication errors that went on over the weekend between my OB and sonogram lady, not sure if i posted in here about it, but everything has settled down. since OB never heard from sonogram lady, even though she was supposed to call, OB didnt know how severe everything was. i am scheduled for monday at 730am to be induced and will be going in today for non-stress test and appt. if there are any concerns between now and then i have to go in for more non-stress tests. im maintaining the faith that everything will be ok between now and then. 

i was stressed waiting til monday since every day he is at risk of suffocating if my fluid goes even lower and cuts off cord oxygen and nutrients, but am praying all will be ok. that puts him at 37+6 too, so im happy he will be in there a minute longer than expected as long as he does good til then. that gives us this weekend to get everything ready too. my hubby will have his hands full with the other 4 since everyone we know who could help will be working, but he doesnt seem too concerned.

just have to make it through labor. i was worried about all the pain i know is coming for me, but life has a funny way of switching things up. now i have to worry that he wont be stillborn from his cord being prolapsed or crimped. there is also a chance of cerebral palsey if he doesnt get oxygen quick enough. i usually wait til 5-6 cm to get my epidural, but have to get it right away this time in case he gets distressed with no oxygen or being squeezed and needs a c-section. they will knock me out if i dont already have it and i want to be awake if it happens, if at all possible.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

feeling very anxious atm been having alot of painful contractions they are irregular sometimes two minutes apart and others 10+ I was completely nesting insane last night...wonder what this means finally was able to got to bed at 430am!!! Craziness!!!....I was up vacuuming at 3am washing dishes, doing laundry, went threw hospital bags and checked my list..have car seat and bags by the door. Oh and picked out coming home outfit for little Jonathan... made him a baby blanket and hat might make a few more hats just because I think its better than being up on my feet today....at least this will keep me on my butt for a few minutes. going to attempt to pain toes today...this should be interesting.


----------



## MissFox

WOW Sammy! That sounds VERY productive and tiring all at the same time. I saw the pic you posted of blankey and outfit- SO CUTE! I'm hoping that nesting stays away until we get moved. We went to talk to a friend about using her cabin for a house- it's out in the woods but I think we can make it work! Needs some work and it will be roughing it but DH and I both are pretty good at that. Plus it's rent free- just when we go to the dump we need to take the other trash on the property with us (this will take a while to get it all gone). We're hoping to go out there this weekend to get some cleaning done to it and then next week will be mostly prep for my baby shower!! WOOHOO!
I just got my toes painted (friend took me out for a pedi!) and I feel so good about it!


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh my sammy, sounds like you're really on the go. I had to force myself to clean yesterday, so if I have "nested" it's already come and gone, or else it'll come soon (hopefully!) although I have everything done that I wanted done, I still wouldn't mind another deep cleaning of the house, it's just so uncomfortable to be on my feet for long anymore, it hurts my back and I get sick to my stomach constantly because he takes up so much room.

Roll on delivery day, I'm ready for it!


----------



## MissFox

I'm right there with you Bella- Rosie is taking up ALL MY ROOM! When she's awake and moving I get nauseas! I feel like my little girl is so low right now and I keep getting STABBING SHARP PAINS in my cervix. One Dr said it's baby's head butting up against it and another said it is LIGAMENT PAIN???!!! I'm going with head on my cervix judging by where I feel her little hands moving these days.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I dont think I mentioned in here but the other march thread....I ended up in L&D on Monday night, had to be brought by ambulance from grocery store...somehow I keep forgetting to post here too...oops. Here is what I wrote in my journal about that crazy night....

Monday Feb 14...Happy Valentines Day Mommy
Wow where to start....last night at 9pm I ran to our local grocery store to pick up milk and a few other groceries along with dropping off our redbox rentals, not even in the store 10 minutes and started having what I thought was round ligament pain well took an easy and thought well I just get the milk and go home and have hubby pick up the other groceries tomorrow. the pain went from discomfort to excruciating to the point I was stopped in the middle of the aisle had one of the store attendants grab the milk and slowly made my way to the front checkout...I was in the most pain I have ever been in I had to have the check out attendant get my items out of the cart which at that point told her I cant bare the pain anymore and said I need to sit, they brought a chair for me to sit in and I broke out in tears of not only pain but embarrassment. called my husband to see if he could get our neighbor to watch our son while he came to pick me up..I had the only car with the carseat...neighbor didnt answer, so one of the store attendants offered to give me a ride home so he got my car keys and put the groceries in the car brought my car around and brought me a motorized cart...I couldnt even stand up, then they called the ambulance, not even 5 minutes went by and the ambulance was there, my bp was 160/102 felt dizzy and they brought me to my hospital, while one of the attendants drove my groceries home. I went from having one solid contraction that lasted for about 20 minutes to having then every two minutes and couldnt breathe. got hooked up to fetal monitors and given IV fluids they monitored me for three hours still dilated to 1cm and no change BP went down to 129/87 and contractions were spaced out to 10minutes apart. Got discharged at 130am got home around 2am and have in-laws watching David while I rest today. Following up the OB on the 22nd unless things change.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox said:


> I'm right there with you Bella- Rosie is taking up ALL MY ROOM! When she's awake and moving I get nauseas! I feel like my little girl is so low right now and I keep getting STABBING SHARP PAINS in my cervix. One Dr said it's baby's head butting up against it and another said it is LIGAMENT PAIN???!!! I'm going with head on my cervix judging by where I feel her little hands moving these days.

I definitely agree I so think this is baby's head nesting down low in the pelvis causing the stinging pain on the cervix..NOT FUN AT ALL


----------



## MissFox

Oh Sammy that sounds horrible! I'm so sorry that happened to you!!! Little Jonathan needs to be nicer to his mommy!! :(
I really hope things settle down for you! 

Yea- I felt like that Dr was basically telling me since this is my 1st that I didn't know what I was talking about and that there was no way my baby could be that low yet. I hate when Drs dismiss concerns you have.


----------



## blessedmomma

i would have to agree its probably baby's head. when i was checked on wed my OB could feel the top of his head through my cervix. thats so weird. i hope the house works out for you missfox! sounds like a great quiet place to raise a baby:thumbup:

and i hope you get some nesting going on bella it is exhausting in the end, but you really do get a lot done:haha:

sammy- i hope things settle down for you and jonathan. 

i have been having cramps since i got up this morning, but hasnt turned into any contractions. feeling sick to my stomach too. i took some tylenol and had a hot shower but its coming back. i wish it would either turn into contractions or go away. cant really do anything about cramps. would really like to make it to be induced on monday, but at this point just want to feel better... 

sorry for all the griping. all these cramps are going to my head, making me very cranky:growlmad: not to mention im on my third day of very little sleep. BOO!!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Exactly...we are the ones carrying the baby's and feeling the pain...only we know what and how our bodies feel not the doctors


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> i would have to agree its probably baby's head. when i was checked on wed my OB could feel the top of his head through my cervix. thats so weird. i hope the house works out for you missfox! sounds like a great quiet place to raise a baby:thumbup:
> 
> and i hope you get some nesting going on bella it is exhausting in the end, but you really do get a lot done:haha:
> 
> sammy- i hope things settle down for you and jonathan.
> 
> i have been having cramps since i got up this morning, but hasnt turned into any contractions. feeling sick to my stomach too. i took some tylenol and had a hot shower but its coming back. i wish it would either turn into contractions or go away. cant really do anything about cramps. would really like to make it to be induced on monday, but at this point just want to feel better...
> 
> sorry for all the griping. all these cramps are going to my head, making me very cranky:growlmad: not to mention im on my third day of very little sleep. BOO!!!!

Oh blessed...not fun, I know how you feel pain wise + crampy, no sleep. I was never in so my pain when in labor until I was fully dilated and pushing. I am ready to be done and praying that God can ease the pain or if its his time that Little Jonathan is ready that he will come. Praying for you hun


----------



## MissFox

I keep mentioning the pains too because I want to be checked because I'm kinda paranoid wit hhow much everyone around me is telling me that Rosie is going to come early! I guess we'll findout for sure if I'm walking around and my water breaks. I've been having some cramping too but not all the time. 
The cabin will work to get us through this tough time even though I really don't want to move there :( But we'll make it and it wil give us a chance to get out of the hole we're in and then maybe around Christmas or beginning of next year we'll be able to buy a house. It's just the only thing I see working with DH probably having another surgery in May. I swear- the disability appeal better go through since this will be his 4th surgery over all and 3rd surgery in under 2.5 years.


----------



## braijackava

In hospital right now to see if my waters are leaking. Hopefully it is a false alarm and i will be home soon.


----------



## MissFox

I'll be thinking happy thoughts for you Brai! Hopefully it is just a false alarm!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

braijackava said:


> In hospital right now to see if my waters are leaking. Hopefully it is a false alarm and i will be home soon.

keep us posted fx its just a false alarm


----------



## braijackava

False alarm, woo hoo! I might have a bladder infection though. The good thing is i get to go home. Yay!


----------



## MissFox

:happydance:Yaaay!:happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Great news Brai!!! :happydance:


----------



## braijackava

Still at the hospital waiting for the doctor to call back. Now i am having contractions every few minutes. So they have to decide wether to stop them, or let me go home and see if it progresses into anything.


----------



## blessedmomma

induction day for me ladies! will be a minute before i get back on so i hope you all have a great day and week if it takes that long for me!!! :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

Awww, good luck Blessed! So excited to hear back from you about your new LO :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Good luck today!!! I hope everything goes smoothly for you! Can't wait to hear that you had your little man!


----------



## braijackava

Yay blessed good luck!
Oh and I forgot to update last week. Nothing much to say, contractions died down and they sent me home. Still waiting to hear back if I have a bladder infection. Go to the doc tomorrow for a growth scan and to get my membranes stripped. And hopefully a game plan from my doctor.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Blessed wishing you a happy smooth induction!!! Cant wait to see pictures!

Brai~ isn't it too soon to get that done?? Especially if your already dilated, hope they dont accidentally break your water. IMO 36 weeks is too soon. Hope you talk to him before you let him do that. Good Luck hun and keep us posted.

AFM~ 35 weeks with 35 days to go....leaving to 35 week prenatal appointment in about 1 hour


----------



## braijackava

She was originally going to start doing it at 37 weeks. But since my BP has been all over the place and the baby is measuring 39 weeks already I wonder if that is why? I have a growth scan at 1120am, and then see the doc at 130pm. It will be interesting to see what happens and what she says. I really want to be induced next Tuesday at 37 weeks. One of my sons was born at 36 weeks, and he had breathing and feeding problems. He was in NICU for 2 weeks, definately dont want that again. I have a feeling this baby would be fine though. I think they got my due date wrong for sure. All of my babies have been below the 5th percentile, and this one is above the 90th.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well wishing everything well at your appts today. DS#1 was over 90% and I couldnt even convince my doctor to induce because of size. this pregnancy has been a bit different with all the complications so I am not sure what doctors going to do (have a new OB this time around) so I guess its in there hands, just praying that God helps lead them in to the best decisions for baby's & my safely.


----------



## MissFox

Remember girls- we know our bodies and need to listen to them. Everyone keeps telling me they got my dates wrong but with how she's measuring I don't think so. Doesn't mean I don't think she's going to come when they say she is but being pregnant is so amazing and so frustrating! 
I"ve been waking up with stiff fingers :( Not enjoyable. ANyways- I have to get ready for work. Still hoping to get some overtime in today! Could really use the money for all this moving nonsense that we're doing.
I hope all of you appointments go well today!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm 50% effaced and have thinned out a full centimeter the last 2 weeks, thats faster than previously! My body is getting ready to rock & roll..

The doc. told me to avoid anything strenuous and to relax, she said if I go into labor anytime now they won't stop it.. now THAT is scary! I can't believe we're getting this close to the end.. down to the nitty gritty now ladies..

Anyone have experience with being this much effaced this early? :shrug:


----------



## braijackava

They didn't check me until 35 weeks, but I was already 1cm and 50 percent effaced. I find out today if that has changed at all. I hope it has with all the contractions I have been having. Had my ultrasound already and baby is already 7lbs 3oz. So in the 90 percentile. I really hope with everything put together they will induce me next tuesday! Will see what the doctor says in about an hour.


----------



## MissFox

Hey girls! any updates??? 
It's my shower day today and I'm SO VERY EXCITED! I've got to make a dip to bring to the shower and then if I have time go to the mall and see if I can find any cuuute shirts to wear. I wish I didn't pack all my heels because I'm feeling special today! Anyways I hope you're all doing great!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for shower missfox!!! i had one with my first and was so much fun :flower:

here is my little guy


----------



## MissFox

He is beautiful!!! SOOO CUTE! :flower:


----------



## braijackava

Have fun MissFox!
He is so precious Blessed!
Nothing new here, just uncomfortable and counting down the days to my appt on Wed. Hoping they will send me to be induced. If not got to wait another 6 days for another appt, and if they don't induce me then, they will for sure at 39 weeks. Just wish i knew what was happening with husbands works, 3 kids, 2 dogs and relatives that want to come out for the birth. Just ready to be done!


----------



## BabySeal

oh my goodness ladies... I have severly neglected this thread and so much is going on with everyone!!! I almost need a cliffs notes version of the last few weeks!!

Off to catch up... :flower: Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## BabySeal

blessed.. congrats :)

I think we are all getting ready to have our babies!! I am 50% effaced with a soft open cervix. Seems like almost everyone is starting to have some progress!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Blessed- Congrats honey he is absolutely perfect! Such a sweetie :) :flow:

Nothing new here either!

MissFox I hope your shower went well! & Babyseal, Yaaay, were so close!


----------



## BabySeal

Has anyone else tried checking their own cervix? Its hit or miss whether or not I can reach mine :dohh:

I need either longer fingers or a shorter thingy-do. :haha:


----------



## BellaBlu

:haha: I haven't, I did that when I was TTC because I was using softcups, still gives me the heebie jeebies thinking about it! It is definitely hit or miss though, even pre pregnancy.. :lol:


----------



## MissFox

I haven't been able to reach... my bump is too big... or my arms are too short?

Sorry my baby shower was FUN FUN FUN but noone really looked at my registry so I got TONS of pacifiers and teethers and newborn clothes (I didn't want any newborn because I had so many!) 45 RSVP'd but 25 showed up. But regardless of the downfalls it was still AMAZING! I had so much fun mingling with everyone and just seeing faces I haven't seen in a long time. Oh- and one of my gifts went missing from the back of my truck!!! I'm very sad my highchair is GONE! I hope it turns up and didn't get stolen!

But now I just got back from L&D- I started having lots of braxton hicks (that were apparently real enough contractions). From 12:45 to 2:15 I had 10 so I went in to get monitored. For the next 2 hours I had them every 10 minutes (couple weren't regular.. upto 15 minutes between) Then the next 2 hours they started to slow but I still have them every time I stand up. I want this baby to make it to full term! DH keeps saying "NO SHE CAN COME NOW" but really- I need to get in a couple more weeks of work or we're royally screwed!
Sorry for the downer of a post.


----------



## BellaBlu

:dohh: My DH seems to think Connor can come now too, I keep telling him.. not for another week!

I'm so glad your babyshower went well hun :thumbup:


----------



## MissFox

So I just wanted to update you all I'm in L and D again. They are trying to figure out why I have contractions every time I go from sitting to standing and any movements while laying down also cause them. They did a vaginal swab to see if there is a protein that tells whether or not ill deliver within 2 weeks. My cervix is softened and open a fingertip. They say its a little early for that but it could still stay that way til 40 weeks. I just got a shot to stop contractions though. Hopefully one works


----------



## BabySeal

I have a growth scan today at 130. I am excited to see baby again.. I have had some ultrasound withdrawals lol. I wonder just how "big" he is. As inaccurate the weight estimates can be I am not too concerned right now.

I had a NST yesterday for decreased movement but of course once I got to the office he was having a party in there.. and the monitoring showed he was reactive and everything is good.

I have had three doctors tell me he is big. :haha:
Dr. 1 said he thinks he might be big and got things rolling on the scan just to check.
Dr. 2 said I have a whopper in there, and NOT a Jr. Whopper. And that the size is pissing off my uterus.
Dr. 3 measured me yesterday and just said "wwwhhheeewww... you might have a big guy in there."

Hmm I am noticing a trend here.


----------



## MissFox

Hmm I wonder if the size of the baby is irritating my uterus too! 
Also- think it's safe to say they are expecting a pretty big baby from you! 
They said a lot of the contractions I was having (that were super small and often) were because my uterus seems to be irritated but then I would have big ones every 15 minutes. 
I hated the shot to stop contractions! HATE HATE HATE! I made me feel horrible! I was practically having the worst panic attack of my life because of how it made my heartrate race and gave me the shakes! I'm still having contractions when I sit to stand or bend over or walk but that's just gonna haveto be that way because I do not want another one ofthose shots and the fetal fibronectin test came back negative so they aren't concerned about labor at this point.
I want another ultra sound to see my little lady!!! (And know how big she's getting)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

yep I definitely believe that size can irritate the uterus for sure. My next growth scan is next Thursday wondering how big is he now seeing he was approx. over 6lbs three weeks ago! well thought I should post bump pic here...here you go Bella these are my wonderful stretchies like I promised
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 0









36 weeks-a.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MissFox

Great bump Sammy. I don't think I'm going to get a growth scan- my fundal height jumps around but never stays too big for too long. Had a really long day at work today but kept my butt firmly planted in my seat for the majority of it. I still have contractions when I stand and when I stay standing or walk around so I'm just avoiding that! DH thinks it's fine and that I should go grocery shopping with him and I really don't think I should so he's upset because neither of us want to.


----------



## blessedmomma

what a cute bump sammy! i have stretch marks in exactly the same spots, lol! :haha: 

my LO is such a calm baby. he is so quiet and sweet. even his personality is a blessing. i cant wait to see some pics from you ladies when your baby's arrive...:cloud9:


----------



## BabySeal

pffft... he is only measuring at 6 lbs and 8 ozs for 36 weeks... they said BIG baby.. I had this idea he would end up being 10 pounds. It is 75th percentile, but around 81/2 pound by the due date doesnt seem super big to me.


----------



## MissFox

That same thing happened to my friend- They kept telling her her son was going to be HUGE! And estimating him (close to due date) just under 9lbs. It was accurate- he was close to 9 lbs at birth but she had NO PROBLEM getting him out. He was 23.5 inches long!!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> what a cute bump sammy! i have stretch marks in exactly the same spots, lol! :haha:
> 
> my LO is such a calm baby. he is so quiet and sweet. even his personality is a blessing. i cant wait to see some pics from you ladies when your baby's arrive...:cloud9:

I am glad to hear you have a calm baby...I am hoping for the same....thinking I might just have a little wiggler in utero :haha:


----------



## braijackava

So I had some spotting this morning after being uncomfortable all night. BP this morning was 154\90. Go to see the doctor in 2 and a half hours. Baby is still moving fine and no more bleeding. Still have a bad headache though. I am hoping they will just send me to be induced tonight. Baby should be almost 8 lbs if the ultrasound machine was correct. Everybody cross your fingers this is all over for me tonight. I don't think I can do this much longer!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Brai thats how I feel, I am not having BP issues but definitely in pain to the point its very difficult for me to walk or get around anymore especially when watching my 17month old DS on my own everyday. I have 4 appts next week on the 7th 8th 9th and 10th I am not sure how I am going to manage it. Mentally and Physically feel defeated with this pregnancy. Big :hugs: Brai! FX


----------



## MissFox

FXd brai! I've started having some BP issues now - it's been 140/70 or so lately. They mentioned while I was at the hospital Monday night about possibly needing BP meds- which I want to avoid. I'm trying to keep stress down but with DH and his mom fighting I'm having a hard time with that.


----------



## BellaBlu

Awww Sammy it doesn't look that bad at all hun!
Your bump is so beautifully round too! :)

Almost headed to the hospital today, been on the toilet at least 10 times.. then contractions started and lower back pain.

I took a bath and its eased up but I'm still not convinced as crummy as I was feeling earlier so I'm keeping an eye on it!


----------



## braijackava

No induction anytime soon, but i am ok with it. She did strip my membranes and my cervix was stretched up to 3 cm when she did that. We will see if anything happens. If not another appt and ultrasound next thursday and induction on the 14th. So only 12 full days to go! Woo hoo!
Wonder which of us will go first.


----------



## MissFox

OOO Bella!!! Good idea to keep an eye on it! As much as we're all excited to meet our babies most of us have to keep them in a pinch longer!


----------



## braijackava

I was so ready to have baby today, but now I am glad he will stay put a bit longer. At least I think? I lost some mucous plug after my sweep today. Dont know exactly what that means?


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlu said:


> Awww Sammy it doesn't look that bad at all hun!
> Your bump is so beautifully round too! :)
> 
> Almost headed to the hospital today, been on the toilet at least 10 times.. then contractions started and lower back pain.
> 
> I took a bath and its eased up but I'm still not convinced as crummy as I was feeling earlier so I'm keeping an eye on it!

I hear you with the bathroom trips...maybe not that many.....did you eat anything funky? I know I went in at 17 weeks for over active bowels and they said that if your bowels are acting up it can cause irritability to the uterus...hope its not from eating something bad but maybe body prepping for labor


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

braijackava said:


> I was so ready to have baby today, but now I am glad he will stay put a bit longer. At least I think? I lost some mucous plug after my sweep today. Dont know exactly what that means?

as long as I am 36+6< I am fine going into labor...I have already talked with one of the nurses at my hospital that works on L&D and she said the only thing they do once you hit 35 weeks to stop labor is IV fluids to see if its real labor or irritability from dehydration. So I have been told thats how it will go if I start having frequent contractions. only a couple days till full term for me :happydance: And the 14th is less than 2 weeks away Brai!!! :flower:


----------



## MissFox

So crazy that we're all so close (and that there's already a baby!!!!)
Just got back from my Dr appointment with one of the MWs. She was asking me about giong to the hospital and then proceeded to tell me it was likely that I would have my baby early but as long as I make it into the 36th week there is very little to worry about. Made me feel really good since that's only a little over a week away! My BP wasn't high this time- 102/58, they asked if I was feeling OK... a little light headed but not so bad. Then she asked if I was still working- YUP! Said I should probably stop and I said this is my last week so she said "oh, ok. well no more grocery shopping or anything like that- light chores around the house but nothing major" which I kinda figured. All in all it was a good appointment and I have another one next wednesday.


----------



## braijackava

I lost some mucus plug! That's my excitement for the day! 
Sounds like a good appt missfox.
It looks like we will all be pregnant for a few more weeks maybe. At least we will all be in it together. Blessed is the only graduate so far!


----------



## BellaBlu

yes, glad were all in it together :flower:

i just got up because my mouth tastes like metal, ugh..

Still have an awful queezy stomach, really starting to lean more towards a stomach bug or flu than anything else. How miserable.. :nope:

Hope you ladies have a good night, I'm gonna go sleep myself back to health.. hopefully.
Congrats on losing the plug brai :thumbup: exciting stuff.

Night girls.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

so here's a recap from yesterday and lastnight

March 3rd~
Man what a rough day....had contractions which have finally spaced out to about 15 minutes apart now. but since about 230ish they were painful and lasting 45sec/longer and coming every 10 minutes. these contractions everytime I would get one I would get this intense shooting pain in my cervix.

Last night~
monitoring contraction again...been having them all day since about 230ish pm started getting very uncomfortable so I took a shower to see if that would help ease them, then they ampted up, and now seem to be spacing out again..... just drank 34oz of water to see if that would help...maybe thats slowing them down now FX mid next week I would be fine but I still feel its a bit early atm 

10.20pm
10.31
10.35
10.38
10.41
10.43
10.47
10.51
10.xx*tmi* felt like I had to do #2 another contraction in bathroom-no clock
11.07
11.14

Today~
now no contractions but still have the intense shooting pain in my cervix and some pressure. only time will tell now I wish I had something attached to my body that would alarm me when I am in real labor...all this prelabor stuff is getting on my nerves! Isnt it crazy how in TTC we were symptom spotting for our BFP and now we are symptom spotting for LABOR!!! Craziness!!!


----------



## MissFox

Aww Sammy!!! they were really close together for a while! I'm watching mine again today- they aren't regular though but I've got to keep an eye on them incasethey become regular. I probably had 4 in the 15 minutes I was standing and waiting for my lunch from the taco truck but not as bad since. I'm with you on wishing there was an alarm that dinged every time you dialated another cm or if your contractions were real. I don't think mine are today and I really hope not- I don't want another shot!
I really hope they stay settled for you!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Me too...alarm thingy would be wonderful! Hope yours settles down too.
my MIL thinks I will be going this next week...we shall see, I have a crazy week of appt this upcoming week I have appts Monday-Thursday I dont know how I am going to manage!


----------



## MissFox

Oh wow! Yea my last appt with my MW she said "well, as long as you make it into week 36 everything should be fine- the baby's lungs finsh then and they should be able to eat fine- so lets just shoot for getting you into week 36"
I was like "wow, you think that she'll come that early" and she said she thinks that she is going to come early but couldn't promise... I wouldn't be opposed tbh (but week 37 would be better, lol)


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

37 weeks for me is Tuesday :happydance: !!! I would be fine I have been told with his size etc and still wondering about the EDD and growth scans being two weeks ahead, if thats the case I could possibly be 38+3 :wacko:

the only way for me to tell if its false or real is to down water and see if that slows them down or not, know that this is what they will do if I went in to be checked...no shots for me, I was told they will only give me IV fluids to see if its real or not


----------



## blessedmomma

yay girls! cant wait to see who will be next....

sounds like a few of you are having really good pre-labor symptoms:hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Well that's good. Both times I've gone in they've had me drink lots of water but that doesn't make them stop. You very well could be further ahead and that wouldn't be so bad if he decides to come! I've been at work for 2 hours and I'm so ready to leave. Good thing I'll just finish work from home once my coworker comes in. I'm the only one in the office right now or I'd leave becaues I keep having pain in my cervix but no contractions unless I'm on my feet.


----------



## braijackava

No contractions here, well besides the random BH. But I am losing tons of gross plug still and my nipples are burning! I can actually feel the plug coming out, so gross! I thought I was going to have a big gush of waters earlier!


----------



## MissFox

Not a bad thing though brai! You should be lucky and loose your plug and then have everything start. I haven't lost any plug yet (phew) and am just being tortured by BH today. They are back to back when I'm standing. Only one an hour or so when sitting so I will continue to sit!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

braijackava said:


> No contractions here, well besides the random BH. But I am losing tons of gross plug still and my nipples are burning! I can actually feel the plug coming out, so gross! I thought I was going to have a big gush of waters earlier!

exciting....I lost a bit of something last night but not too sure if its part of mp or not....not too long for us now. :happydance:


----------



## braijackava

Yeah I was always like is that plug? But when it actually comes out, its like ewwwww now that is my plug.... Its like my vajayjay has a sinus infection. Sorry gross and TMI! Haha. I am sure one of us is bound to go soon. I really am set on waiting for induction on the 15th now though. My MIL will be here to help. I dont know if I will make it though with being at 3cm and losing all this plug. Plus I have a ton of pressure in my bum.


----------



## blessedmomma

brai- with my 4th baby thats exactly what happened with me. for a couple of weeks i kept losing plug and even felt it. one day i was rocking and cuddling my other little guy since i was supposed to be induced the next day and i felt a big gush. i thought it was a lot of plug cuz it felt the same. when i stood up though more came out. i had a pad on thankfully since i had been losing so much anyways. by the time i got to the bathroom i realized my water had broke and called my hubby at work to come get me.

maybe your water will break soon?!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Hope everyone is doing well...had a really rough night dealing with NESTING till 330am I mean it was crazy nesting I washed all the laundry and washed all the dishes and started going through/re-organizing hospital bags...lol my BH kept me up until around 4-415am then I was finally able to fall asleep...my muscles are so sore!


----------



## BellaBlu

I am just *tired* of being pregnant.

Feeling very down today.
Hope you are all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## MissFox

Sorry to hear that Bella- hope you feel better tomorrow. :hugs:
DH has been asking all of his friends if they need some extra help (he knows lots of contractors and such) and noone can help him out. I'm trying to feel as good as I can but I'm just so worried about what the future holds- I'm in tears thinking about it. I don't know how else to tell him it's time to go get ANY job he can. I'm really losing hope as hard as I try not to.


----------



## braijackava

I hear you one the money worries and the done being pregnant too. And I think that actually being pregnantand hormonal makes it all seem so much worse. All I can say is me and hubby have been in a lot of financial straights during our relationship and it always works out in the end. We were watching home movies of my other kids when they were younger and it makes you realize what's important.


----------



## MissFox

Thanks. I want so bad to make it through this but as it gets closer and closer to the baby arriving I don't know what to do. Tomorrow is one of my last days of work and there are so many bills due that I just don't have the money for and it scares me. Things really really need to start changing. I feel like I've freaked out about it enough to DH (he hasn't worked since August- sold his truck in October- but we've been living on my income alone since then) and i just don't know. He says he understands but at the same time he wont do anything to change it. He's hoping a disability appeal goes through but I don't think we can wait. He said he'd get a job if it didn't the first time. He didn't. I said if he just got a stupid job that he could quit in 2 months so I could have the baby and bills would get paid until I could go back to work and he said he wont do that because it will make him look bad. Well doesn't making us suffer like this make him look bad too? None of my family will help financially because I'm with him and it is his job to support me when I need it the most. He also hardly helps around the house so not only am I bringing in all the money but I'm also doing the majority of the cleaning! UGH! I'm going to go calm down and take a warm shower. 
//rant
I do love him and he is a great guy but with all the hormones and with everything starting to go wrong as soon as my pregnancy started (just about) I'm just feeling extra down and it helps to vent to people who aren't my friends who hate him for when I have these breakdowns and thoughts.


----------



## braijackava

I completely understand! It keeps me up some nights worrying how the bills will be paid. It is a really bad feeling. I hope things look up for you. Feel free to rant whenever you want!


----------



## BellaBlu

:hugs: to both of you


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

BellaBlu said:


> I am just *tired* of being pregnant.
> 
> Feeling very down today.
> Hope you are all doing well. :hugs:

:hugs: me too so ready to be done now. Definitely ready and know that I can much better handle sleepless nights :hugs: Hope your feeling better


----------



## MissFox

Already dealing with sleepless nights, lol- bring onthe baby! I'm so ready for her to be here and to just not be pregnant anymore.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I am in the most pain I have ever been in I literally cant walk without looking like I have the baby coming out between my legs and the BH's are starting to get really painful. cervical pain is almost constant along with lower pressure.....I feel like I did in labor with my DS when I was fully dilated and ready to push...this doesnt feel good at ALL!


----------



## MissFox

:hugs: 
UGH! HURRY UP AND GET HERE BABIES! lol. I hope he comes soon Sammy! You're in too much pain all the time!!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

My DH thinks he's going to come by this week/end he's super stressed cause he knows I have a pretty high pain tolerance and seeing me break down almost daily your yelping in pain inst like me at all. I guess we shall see. I have put a pad on because the pressure is so intense now I am fearful of waters breaking in public ....yikes lol


----------



## MissFox

That is so crazy! I"ve been feeling less pressure below and less BH. Makes me think she changed her mind- BUT I WANT HER TO COME IN 10 DAYS! (I saw your post on the full moon and I'm full term on the 17th but don't want a St Patty's day baby, lol)


----------



## braijackava

I actually got woken up by a contraction last night, it was weird. I have been having some pretty good ones and when I do I get so much pressure in my areas. There is no pattern to them though. I am sure I will be pregnant until my induction on Tues March 15th. Thats only 7 more sleeps! Crazy!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Oh ladies... these babies need to make up their minds...hope its soon for all of us

afm I was up with contractions until 430 tried taking shower around 230 to help then finally sometime around 445 fell asleep and back up again at 7 with more contractions. not too much going on today except some random BH


----------



## MissFox

DH is currently trying to tickle the baby out!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Ladies need your help...had a small leak tonight....and now my discharge is very water/thin should I call my doctor or wait and see?


----------



## MissFox

I'd call your Dr. Or you could wait until the AM and see if you have contractions or more leaking- wear a pad too.


----------



## braijackava

Any news Sammy? Sorry havent been on to catch up much. I have my last doctors appt tomorrow, and if everything looks good we will schedule my induction. Had a crazy week with 3 kids and 2 dogs and hubby working everyday. Had school conferences, ended up in hospital for BP again. And I still have bday party to send my kids too, people coming to visit so have to get the house ready etc etc. I am also the most pregnant I have ever been today, none of my other kids made it past 38 weeks. I watched a show today where a lady pushed out an 11 lb baby, it scared me.....


----------



## MissFox

Wow Brai! You've got quite the day ahead of you!!! 
I have been having tons of BH today- It's bad that I'm only 36 weeks and just kinda hoping it happens? Especially since they said they are confident she'll be fine. 
Haven't heard from Sammy today- she hasn't been on FB from what I've seen... I wonder.... lol.
Congrats on 38 weeks too brai!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

well,it was a false alarm...I think I peed myself a little...lol

pretty uneventful day just really tired from lack of sleep ultrasound tomorrow going to call it a night early, will update tomorrow how urologist appt. went today.


----------



## MissFox

Sorry for the false alarm Sammy!!
I got back from my MW appt. I'm a full fingertip now- lol- she could stick her finger in so 1cm, very soft and I'm going for a growth scan on Monday!!! WOOHOO!!
But I've also gained 3lbs this week :( This baby better come before I break 25lbs!


----------



## BabySeal

I think we need a sprinkle of labor dust for us all..


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox said:


> Sorry for the false alarm Sammy!!
> I got back from my MW appt. I'm a full fingertip now- lol- she could stick her finger in so 1cm, very soft and I'm going for a growth scan on Monday!!! WOOHOO!!
> But I've also gained 3lbs this week :( This baby better come before I break 25lbs!

Hahah 25lbs thats not bad at all I have gained about 34-36lbs this time


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

anyone else feeling like LO is going to pop the amniotic sac? I feel like little Jonathan is trying to break amniotic sac with his hands....feels so strange. 

Okay so here is the update for the urologist appt. yesterday. Dr. want to put Jonathan on 40ml of amoxicillin for 1 week immediately after birth and then we will have an ultrasound done after antibiotics are complete, so 1 week after birth, then another ultrasound 1 month after birth, unless anything changes. Kidney's at todays scan measured 7.2mm and 9.3mm, so both are still dilated and bladder looked pretty full. So I was told this is the last ultrasound unless the urologist/kidney specialist at Children's Hospital of Philadelphia request another. Baby Jonathan is weighing 8lbs 8oz and has some good sized feet...lol Oh and I am starting to lose more MP this am that was sorry tmi...chunky +pink FX hopefully something happens soon.

First pic is of kidney's Feb 10, middle is his Foot, and two face shots kinda blury. Oh and they still havent changed the date on my EDD so it shows a week behind but was told he was measuring two weeks ahead
 



Attached Files:







March 10, 2011 006.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 0









March 10, 2011 009.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1









March 10, 2011 008.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1









March 10, 2011 010.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## braijackava

I am being induced tomorrow at 730am as long as L&D is not full. Baby is now measuring 9 lbs 5 oz, and doctor is afraid I will need a c section. I am scared now!


----------



## BellaBlu

Congrats Brai! Everything will be alright hun :hugs:

I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## BellaBlu

Sammy- Yes I feel the same way, I really thought they were supposed to slow down in movement but my gosh he pushes so hard it feels like my muscles will rip and the sack can't handle much more.. I'm sure of it! Lol..

I'll be getting induced at 38+6 if I make it until then (hopefully! if my doctor is in that day) .. so 11 more days tops. Apparently a friend who had the same doctor asked to be induced a week early and they were just fine with it because she was very uncomfortable. I feel selfish wanting him out :shrug: but I was in tears today.. There is just NO MORE ROOM for the poor little guy in there!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Me too I am hoping that labor is near for all of us...

started walking and have intense amount of pressure in my lady parts and bowels, feels like my cervix is going to rip and starting my pineapple and squats


----------



## MissFox

How exciting brai!!!
DH keeps sayingthey will offer to induce me since I've been having so many contractions. Today I had quite a few and I seriously think she's gonna pop out of me! 
I hope all goes well with the kidneys Sammy. 
I keep wondering if she'll just come already! I know it's "too soon" but it would be nice. Hopefully something comes of the 19th. 
We've spend a good chunk of the day working on our cabin and I overdid it a bit and ended up taking a nap while I was supposed to be watching my little brother (he's 5- knows to wake me up if he needs anything, lol. Plus he was sitting on the couch next to me)
We're all gonna have our babies soon!!! So exciting!
bella- I'm there with being completely uncomfortable. I cried almost all night last night because I couldn't get comfortable enough to sleep. DH was great- while he wanted to cuddle all night he also rubbed my back almost all night.


----------



## Amanda951

I wish i would have kept up on here more, Sammie i am due the same day as you.. and i thought i was in labor for sure last sunday.. intense contractions and i only dilated to 1 errr. good luck everyone!


----------



## braijackava

Still at home waiting for L&D to have a room. I feel like it will never happen!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Congrats Brai on LO's arrival! cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## braijackava

I will post some pics and a birth story when i get home on sunday. And catch up on what's going on with you guys.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Well baby jonathan has made another plunge towards the exit :happydance: feels like he's gonna fall out...lol
 



Attached Files:







37 Weeks.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 0









37+4 Weeks.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MissFox

Can't wait Brai!!!
WOW SAMMY! SO MUCH LOWER! I've got to take my new bump pic still- I've been so busy and slacking on that one


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

MissFox said:


> Can't wait Brai!!!
> WOW SAMMY! SO MUCH LOWER! I've got to take my new bump pic still- I've been so busy and slacking on that one

I was really thinking there wouldnt be a big difference but when I compare pics from 4 days ago you can definitely see it. any lower and I think he will fall out :rofl:


----------



## MissFox

*off to take a picture to compare*


----------



## MissFox

I really should have changed into "real" clothes for more of a comparison... Oh well. Here is last week and this week.
 



Attached Files:







35 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 0









36 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Great Bump pic def. see a difference now all we need is contractions or water breaking so we can have our babies...lets give rosie a couple more days to cook...lol


----------



## MissFox

Of course! I don't expect her to make an appearance before 37 weeks not really. Of course they always get your hopes up in the dr office with "well, lets just make it to 36 weeks".... ok I'm there now- they say "great you've got 4 weeks left" WHAT?!! "but I don't really expect you to make it til then" PHEW. And 37 is better though. Of course! I really want to get to 37- but after that she better hurry!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

I know what you mean, my ob seems to put alot of doubt in me but only I know how my body feels. I have heard of ladies having no progress going into labor early so we are only in a better spot with our bodies being ready for labor


----------



## BellaBlu

:hissy:

I cant believe pregnancy lasts 40 weeks, seriously it's like a cruel joke. This last few weeks is torture! I over analyze every twinge.. it's driving me batshit crazy. I just wish I knew WHEN he was going to come for sure! I think I'd be much more content :dohh:


----------



## MissFox

I know what you mean Bella! I mean SERIOUSLY?? I just feel so done. I always hurt and I feel like Rosie is gonna fall out!! Now 2 weeks in a row of "fingertip" (bigger fingertip but still) and so much BH that I'm getting my hopes up


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Bella :hugs: were almost done, at least you have an induction date right


----------



## BellaBlu

Not a set date :( It's a "if the doctors in and depending on his mood" type of thing.. He "does" do it but there is no guarantee that he will.. touch and go I guess.

I'll be sure its a go though, I'll throw a fit.. lol.
;) Just kidding. I'm just trying to do one week at a time now.

& MissFox :hugs: Fingertip is good right? Isn't that like 1 cm ish? I'm a dummy when it comes to dilation :)


----------



## MissFox

I've heard that fingertip is under 1cm/ .5 cm and over 1cm. Not that helpful lol.
Hey- having a day that you get to start pestering them is great though! I'm curious tosee what they say on wednesday
Just got back from my ultra sound. Jayla (my sonographer, lol) said that there is NO WAY she could have gotten her face because it's so low down and face down (basically said I was lucky we didn't have to do a trans-vag for head measurements). We could see some hair though but it could just be peachfuzz.
Rosie is measuring 5-6 days ahead and 7lbs exactly. I want her to come soon now! I should go waddle around the block a few times. I'm hoping she makes her appearance this weekend! (doubtful at this point though)


----------



## BabySeal

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the end of pregnancy time drag :)


----------



## braijackava

Here are some more pictures and my birth story if anyone is interested.



Spoiler
I went to my doctors appt on Thursday March 10th. They did a growth scan and estimated baby to be 9lbs 5oz, which was concerning to them as the biggest baby I have delivered was 6lbs 6oz. So when I went to see my doctor I was a little suprised when she suggested inducing me the next day! I was expecting it to be at 39 weeks, which would have been Tuesday March 15th. So I hurried home and called everyone and got babysitters etc set up. I took something to help me sleep the night before, since I knew I wouldnt get any sleep otherwise. I still ended up waking up at 4am. Took a shower, had a light breakfast, and called L&D to see if they had room for me. I was soooo disapointed when they said they were very busy and they would call me later in the day. Well after several more phone calls back and forth, and them telling me I might have to wait for the next day, I took a small nap. I woke up and realized my phone was not in a service area. So I hurried and called them back and they said to come in right away! So we hurried out the door. When we got to the hospital I went up to the room, I was worried they would send me home again if I didnt hurry. Hubby got the kids off with the babysitter and him, my 11 year old son, and my cousin came up to the room. By then the doctor had already been in and broke my water. I was 2cm dialated when she broke it at approx 12pm. They then started an IV and started fluids and pitocin. For the first hour I was feeling fine, besides losing huge amounts of fluid. It was rather funny, because my husband who watched the whole birth with no problem, was actually gagging at the sight of the amniotic fluid. After that I started to get small contractions, nothing horrible. Then they started getting more uncomfortable. I asked for some IV pain meds, and they helped me to relax and breath through them better. Then it started to wear off, so I asked for the epidural. I have a history of the epidural not working at all for me, but I wanted to try it again. Once he was done the pain in my stomach from the contractions slowly went away. At this point my son and cousin were in the waiting room. I was still feeling some pressure below my waist, but I could breathe through it. Everyone eventually left the room besides my husband. Then the pressure started getting really bad. They had to turn the pitocin off because my body was overreacting to the pitocin. I was having way to many contractions, with barely any rest inbetween. When I received my epidural I was 4+cm, when I started feeling the pressure she checked me again and I was 7cm. This was within about 20 min. Then everything is kind of a blur. I was in so much pain, I could feel everything and the epidural was not working at all anymore. Next thing I know my husband was running down the hall for the nurse and she was calling the doctor for delivery. The doctor got there and checked and I was 9cm, she set up then I was 10. Then I started pushing and it was horrible. I had about 10 sec beak between each contraction, and I had to push with each one. The babies heartbeat was dropping down to 90 because he had no breaks from being squeezed. So they put oxygen on me and a vacuum on his head. He was finally born at 408pm weighing 8lbs 7oz. He was very pale when he was born and the NICU had to come down and stimulate him, but he was fine after that. I ended up having 2 small tears that had to be stitched. Sorry so long! Congrats to anyone who read all of this!

 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2









005.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BabySeal

All day today I can feel the babys head pressing LOOOWW in my butt and cervix area. :thumbup:


----------



## MissFox

Brai he is so cute! 
I have lost 2 gobs of plus today but no blood yet and I have been having so much pressure also. If this keeps up I might be having her soon for serious lol. Watch we are all gonna go at the same time haha


----------



## BellaBlu

What a sweetheart Brai!! You must be very proud :flower:

I'm waiting today with high hopes.. lots of contractions and shooting stabbing pains in my uterus & cervix.. also nauseous.

Hope its something!


----------



## MissFox

Ooo hope its the start! I've got so much pain shooting across my lower bump and pressure just BH though. Sigh. I'm hoping something happens soon bc I hurt soo much!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Still pregnant :sad2: My mom and brother's flight get in tomorrow and Leave on my DUE DATE...they thought for sure I wouldnt go over now I am doubtful FX something happens soon and they can meet little Jonathan


----------



## braijackava

Come on babies come out!


----------



## MissFox

UGH! I hope Jonathan comes very very soon!!! No good if they don't get to meet him by a day! 
I've been trying to keep on my feet but I'm soooo sore. Definitely asking for a sweep on Wednesday.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

having some very painful regular BH accompanied by very bad back pain FX he comes soon I dont know how much more my body can handle


----------



## MissFox

:hugs: Aww Sammy!! I Hope he comes too so your mom and brother get to meet him!!! 

So DH asked if he could check my cervix last night- he said he googled it and brought a glove and everything and then I said why not? So he went on in and then proclaimed I THINK I FEEL THE BABYS HEAD! he was very excited about that. We'll see what the Dr says on Wednesday. DH also says I'm dialated 3 of his fingers lol.


----------



## BabySeal

ahh I tried to post earlier but my internet connection was crappy and wouldn't post. 

I think everyone in this thread had hit the third tri-blahs. We are all impatient.. haha i think we all need a serious dose of labor dust!

I had an appointment today and the Dr. did a sweep. I am 3cm and 80%. We will see if anything happens from it lol.


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm 2.5 cm & 100% effaced, and I'm having HORRIBLE pains in my cervix. Why did I not hear about this? It started off as pressure and now it just makes me want to scream. Everything must be fine because the doctor didn't say anything.

If I was having tightenings I'd think maybe contractions, but I'm not.. just pain :shrug: :cry:


----------



## MissFox

Good luck girls!! Bella- the pains are intense huh!? I've been having having them for weeks now. I really hope I'm as dialated as DH thinks I am!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

Lots of Labor Dust :dust: ladies :dust:

AFM
1cm dilated and set date for induction for April 8 he said to come in for suppository April 7 after 6pm. and he's gonna be out of town this upcoming week. I am feeling depressed and told him that my body cant take the pain anymore and he said "not much longer" told him I was going to start running and doing jumping jacks....and you know what his response was "Dont fall" I cant believe it...he must get a kick out of the pain pregnant women are in during the last few weeks...left the office crying.


----------



## MissFox

Sammy that sounds horrible!!! Drs can be so rude!!! 
I woke up last night (well, was woken up by DH coming to bed 4 hours after me!!!) and felt so nauseas and hot. DH wanted to play with Rosie because he likes to do that when he's getting ready for bed (DRIVES ME CRAZY! GRR!) and we could not get her to move for an hour. Went into L&D and as soon as the hooked up the monitors she started kicking away but still not as fast as they would have liked. I chugged more juice for them and she started moving normally. They let us go a little after 3am. I had contractions every couple of minutes on the monitors but they were TINY and looked like my "irritated uterus" ones that I was having a few weeks ago. I got a big one (they don't hurt as much as they did a couple weeks ago though) and we weren't on the monitor long enough to see if they keep happening. I'm having them and not feeling them as much though- but still having them.
Midwife appointment today- hopefully it goes well and there has been progress.


----------



## MissFox

Got back from my appt with my midwife and DH didn't go with as he is sick (still- been almost a week). I was all alone and totally forgot to ask all the questions I normally do so IDK what my BP was or if there was +protein or anything lol. 
She attempted to do a sweep but said my cervix wasn't open enough on the inside- but it is open on the outside. UGH! She's having me come back Tuesday to try again in hopes of getting Rosie out before we move 1+hr from the hospital out horrible roads b/c if it keeps storming like it has been then she could very well be born in the car if a tree is down.
Oh- and today's weight gain puts me at 20lbs so far. Which is great because that's where I was at 2 weeks ago :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

still checking this thread although not much time to post. 1-2 loads of dishes and 2-3 loads of laundry every day keeps me busy. not to mention the 5 kidets, lol! absolutely loving life though. :cloud9:

hope its not much longer for you ladies. you must be getting miserable :hugs:


----------



## BabySeal

Ah could you imagine giving birth in a car?! That would be stressful. 

In my city a week or so ago a woman's doctor sent her to L&D and on the short drive there her husband had to pull their SUV into a food bank parking lot because she progressed SO rapidly... and the fire department and food bank employees found her squatting in the back seat having a baby! That would be some birth story, huh?


----------



## BabySeal

Since my sweep on tuesday nothing too eventful has happened. I had some big pieces of mucous plug that came out today.. dunno where those came from lol didn't think I had any left in there!

I'm having some contractions but nothing I can be bothered to time... maybe I am just lazy? lol

I wish I could have this baby NOW lol.


----------



## MissFox

:wave: HI BLESSED! Sounds like you're keeping busy busy!! Can't imagine 5 kids- supermom! lol

I'm afraid of this baby coming and having to give birth in the car or side of the road if we move before she comes. Really really trying to get her to come before hand (so is my midwife!)
I've been having some tightenings since my sweep yesterday and if I don't have Rosie by Tuesday morning I'll be having another sweep then. I really hope the EPO helps things progress!!! I want my cervix to be more favorable so it's more likely to work.


----------



## BabySeal

I checked my cervix earlier today.. and through the back wall of my vagina I felt the head. eek. He is loooowww.


----------



## MissFox

I CANT REACH MINE!!! Waaaaahh. My belly is too big- :blush: I can barely wipe.


----------



## BabySeal

I can barely wipe either.. it definitely takes some acrobatics.. around the bump, squatting, tilting my pelvis forward, bearing down... haha I am surprised I haven't hurt myself yet.


----------



## BellaBlu

:haha: No way in hell I'd check my cervix, I would freak out if I could feel the head! Kudos BabySeal, .. you are brave :)


----------



## MissFox

OK so ARE YOU HAVING YOUR BABIES LADIES?!! 
I'm just curious! 
Sammy very well could be according to FB
Bella??? lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella had baby Connor, he's gorgeous but I'll let her give you all the details!


----------



## braijackava

Yay Bella! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics and read your birth story.


----------



## MissFox

YAY!!! Congrats! He is absolutely adorable!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats Bella!!

So am I the only one waiting now?
Everyone with the same due date as me had their babies.. 
C'mon little girl!


----------



## MissFox

Still haven't had mine.
SO Excited for Bella and Sammy! Hope you both are doing well!


----------



## Lilly12

Yeah I was talking about all the ladies with the same due date as me.
I think they all have had their babies.


----------



## BabySeal

I haven't had mine yet lilly..

Congrats to all of you!! I cant wait to read the birth stories and see the pictures :)


----------



## blessedmomma

:happydance:congrats bella!!!!!!!

did sammy have jonathan?


----------



## MissFox

Yes she did! You can check her journal (link in signiture) and her birth story is in there. 9lbs 7oz!!! lol. 

Babyseal I'm still in the waiting game. Hope your appt (saw in another thread) goes well today!


----------



## BabySeal

hehe missfox you and I will be racing each other for the next delivery haha


----------



## MissFox

Yea but you're overdue lol! I really do hope this gets things moving for both of us though! I've had irregular BH all morning so far so I'm really really hoping that the evening primrose oil I've been taking is helping. Pretty sure it helped Sammy! I want to go in and have her say WOW YOURE 3 CM ALREADY! and then SWEEP AWAY! lol


----------



## BabySeal

fingers crossed you get to have your sweep!!


----------



## MissFox

I should be able to. She did a "mini" one last week. but I wasn't quite open enough on the inside. I'm really hoping that's changed since the outside she said I was a lot more open.


----------



## braijackava

Good luck girlies!


----------



## MissFox

Thanks Brai!!!
How are you mommies doing?


----------



## braijackava

Good, but tired haha.


----------



## braijackava

Just got these back today.
 



Attached Files:







img003.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4









img007.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2









img008.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MissFox

Oh Brai! Those are adorable!!! 
So I'm only 1cm but now "its a full good 1 all the way through" and 50% effaced. Bahhumbug lol.


----------



## braijackava

Were you able to get your sweep missfox?


----------



## Lilly12

Cute pics Braij, what a gorgeous family!

MissFox , I've been 1 cm since 36 weeks and 30% effaced.. Kinda frustrates me but I know it doesn't say anything about when you go in to labor, it could be tonight.
A girl I know was 1 cm dilated and cervix still hard, she called midwife, midwife was at her home within 45 mins, she was already 9cm, had to push for 3 hours and that was it, and it was her first baby too!

There is hope :haha:


----------



## MissFox

She did a sweep. Ahhh lilly! I know what you mean! I'm happy I've made progresss! It does give me hope. I'm hoping I don't make it to my next appointment (but if I do she will give me another sweep) I REALLY don't want to be induced!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

hope everyone is doing well lots of Labor Dust!!!! :dust:


----------



## MissFox

Thanks Sammy! I'm getting ready to enjoy a nice hot bath! Hopefully that will get some contractions going again which will hopefully make my body understand what it needs to be doing! 
How's Jonathan? He's sooo cute!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

he's doing well...really good eater up every 3 hrs for feeds but beats being huge and unable to sleep a full 3 hrs....lol He has to remain on the bili-blanket until his next bilirubin draw on Monday and then we see the kidney specialist at Children's Hospital of Philadelphia for his ultrasound and consult with Dr. kinda anxious but excited hope this amoxicillin does the job and we will only have a 1 month follow-up FX


----------



## MissFox

So glad to hear he's doing good! Really hope all the dr appts go well also. I've barely been having any strong BH just the standard little ones and its kinda getting me down. I'm really hoping that Rosie decides to come soon.


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

its the calm before the storm...I had a day or two of nothing thought for sure I was going to go late and then bAM everything kicked up 10 fold FX for you....just so I dont have to go through the hassle of reposting I posted more pics of Jonathan and 6 days postpartum bump... also posted in bumps in third tri.


----------



## MissFox

I'm really hoping it's the calm before the storm. I didn't get any BH from the bath last night either- but it did make me ready for bed. I'm sitting here just thinking "what's going on- it's so calm and I'm so calm" I'm relaxed too- so nice to not have the stress of the old house- just the new and it's not worth stressing over. You look great Sammy and Jonathan is ADORABLE!


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

anyone else pop yet


----------



## MissFox

I'm the only one left! Babyseal had her LO on April 1st. Lily just posted she had her LO on the 7th... So it's just me and I'm going in tonight for Cervidil and starting pitocin in the morning. UGH!
HOpefully the cervidil kicks things off since that seems to be the biggest thing holding me back!


----------



## braijackava

Good luck MissFox!


----------



## MissFox

Thanks Brai! The countdown is on!


----------



## Lilly12

Good luck!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay missfox!!!! cant wait to see her!!! :baby:


----------



## BellaBlu

Congrats MissFox! :) 
I don't know if I ever updated on here but I had Connor on March 26th at 8:44 p.m. weighing 7.5 pounds and 20" long. He's got a head full of dark hair :) He's gorgeous!

He was born with a cleft lip/palate so he had to stay in the hospital for 10 days, but we're loving having him home now (although incredibly tiring!) being a mommy is a blast. Just wanted to say thank you to you ladies & it was a pleasure keeping in touch throughout the pregnancies.. I can't believe the time finally came and all of our precious LO's are here. Congrats to all of you! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats babyseal and bella!!!!!! yay yay yay!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

haha how forgetful of me not to post any pictures of Jonathan here... :dohh:

Baby Jonathan enter the world March 27th at 340am weighing in at 9lbs 7oz 21.5in
 



Attached Files:







Baby Jonathan Michael 004.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3









Baby Jonathan Michael 011.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 3









Baby Jonathan Michael 023.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 3









Baby Jonathan Michael 038.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3









Baby Jonathan Michael 069.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissFox

long traumatic birth. more later
 



Attached Files:







207435_209496482411105_100000522635396_763595_1607479_n.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1









207822_209631605730926_100000522635396_764713_4518926_n.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1









208204_209562965737790_100000522635396_764348_4240114_n.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 1









217200_209563052404448_100000522635396_764349_8036830_n.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1









218191_209660199061400_100000522635396_765033_6579114_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

cant wait to read birth story MissFox....Little Rosie is Beautiful!!!! Speedy Recovery hun


----------



## S_a_m_m_y

blessedmomma said:


> congrats babyseal and bella!!!!!! yay yay yay!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Blessed Just realized little Nathon was born on my sisters birthday....hope all is going well with the new addition to the family


----------



## braijackava

Yay for new babies! So cute!


----------



## blessedmomma

adorable pics ladies!!!! those babies are perfect!!:cloud9:


----------



## MissFox

Morning ladies! Thanks! I'm doing so much better now. I'm going to do a birthstory when I'm home and feelong a little better. Serenity Rose was born 4/11/11 at 11:21pm via csection she weighed just over 8lbs and 19.5 inches long. I was doing great got an epi at almost 8cm and they maxed the pitocin and my epidural stopped working. I thought I was going to die. When I decided to get the csection (no pain relief was working- and it felt like my pelvis was about to explode) the epi didn't numb me. They tried a spinal but it also wouldn't numb my belly so I had to be put under general anesthia to deliver. I made it 12+ hours of contractions and my original epidural only worked for 1 hour of it. I did damn well lol. When I woke up the nurse said there was no way baby would have fit since she was back to back and her chord was around her neck. Dr said that why I kept starting labor and it would stop and that she looked as if she was "done cooking" a couple weeks ago.


----------



## BabySeal

Just wanted to check in and see how everyone was doing :D

Miss you all!


----------



## MissFox

I am doing great and loving. Ring a mommy. How are you? I've got Rosie cuddled up next to me right now snoozing away :)
How is your little boy doing baby?


----------



## BabySeal

He is great! Being a mommy is amazing... I have him right here too.. although not snoozing away as I had hoped, he is stubbornly fighting a nap and is playing. 

I wonder how many of the ladies still visit BnB since we all gave birth?


----------



## MissFox

Yea- it's a fun fun adventure being a mommy!!! 
I'm friends with sammy and Bella on facebook so I get to see updates from them often. Your little boy is SO CUTE (ticker pic)!!!


----------



## BabySeal

aww i wanna find them on fb!


----------



## braijackava

me too! good to hear from you girls! here is a recent pic of max
 



Attached Files:







029.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MissFox

Awwwwww


----------



## MissFox

Here is a recent pic of Rosie from Father's day- I got her all excited!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00149-20110619-1323.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## braijackava

so cute!


----------

